# 3/14/18 Nationwide School Walkout Has Begun



## Witchit

Watch: Students Put Pencils Down, Walk Out in Gun Protests



> Thousands of students across the D.C. area staged walkouts Wednesday to protest gun violence, one month after the deadly shooting inside a high school in Parkland, Florida.
> 
> Police cruisers escorted hundreds of students from Montgomery Blair High School as they marched through Silver Spring, Maryland, carrying signs that said "Protect Children, Not Guns" and "Our Blood, Your Hands."
> 
> The walkout is one of the first of many in the region.
> 
> The first large-scale, coordinated national demonstration is planned for 10 a.m. Wednesday, when organizers of the Women's March called for a 17-minute walkout -- with one minute for each of the 17 students and staff members killed in Florida. Many organizers and participants are using the #enough hashtag.



Thousands of Students Are Walking Out of School in Nationwide Protests. Here’s Why



> The 1969 Supreme Court ruling on the case _Tinker v. Des Moines Independent Community School District_ makes it clear that students don’t “shed their constitutional rights to freedom of speech or expression at the schoolhouse gate.” But that does come with some caveats and complications.
> 
> 
> First, it only applies to public schools. “This is because public schools are run by the government and private schools aren’t, and the First Amendment only controls what the government can and can’t do,” the ACLU explains on its “Know Your Rights” page. Students at private schools can be stopped from participating in protests like the #Enough National School walkout, and students should consult with their teachers and school administrators and know what the policies are regarding protests or absences.
> Second, free speech in schools extends “as long as you don’t disrupt the functioning of the school or violate the school’s content-neutral policies,” the ACLU explains, and what is “disruptive” is contextual. If deemed disruptive, “schools can stop students from participating,” according to CNN.
> Third, you can be punished for participating — not over what you are protesting, but for being absent from class. “The exact punishment you could face will vary by your state, school district, and school,” the ACLU explains. “Find out more by reading the policies of your school and school district. If you’re planning to miss a class or two, look at the policy for unexcused absences.” If planned ahead with parents, students may be able to be signed out of a class by a parent.
> Finally, schools are mandated to be guardians to their students. “Schools stand in what’s known as loco parentis, so we don’t simply release our students into the ether,” Francisco Negron, the Chief Legal Officer at the National School Boards Association, told NPR. Negron issued guidance to schools ahead of the walkouts. “Chief among our recommendations is that to the extent possible, school districts should plan ahead and engage your students, parents, and stakeholders,” the checklist reads. Teachers also have a complex position when it comes to protesting; they can often protest on their own time, but not during class time, according to CNN.


Next nationwide protest is March 24th, and I will be attending that one.

March for our Lives

Parkland student: My generation won't stand for this (Opinion) - CNN

Activists Lay Thousands of Shoes Outside U.S. Capitol



> Activists placed thousands of pairs of shoes on the lawn outside the Capitol in Washington, D.C. Tuesday to memorialize children killed by gun violence.
> 
> The demonstration was planned by international advocacy group Avaaz to represent the number of children killed by guns since the Sandy Hook Elementary School shooting in 2012, CBS News reports.
> 
> The demonstration was based on research by the American Academy of Pediatrics that found that 1,300 children die from gun shot wounds in the U.S. annually, or about three daily. Thus the display featured 7,000 pairs of shoes.
> 
> The protestors assembled the empty shoes on the southeast lawn from 8:30 a.m. to 2 p.m. in an effort to push Congress for gun reform.


----------



## AsianTrumpSupporter

I'm so glad I finished with all of my schooling before libtards took over everything.


----------



## TNHarley

Hmm sounds akin to  "thoughts and prayers"


----------



## Witchit

Nope. Activists. That would be the complete opposite of T&P.


----------



## TNHarley

Lol i hear ya


----------



## Marion Morrison

All the poor children that could be putting those shoes to use.

Nah, let's just throw them out on the lawn.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Witchit said:


> Watch: Students Put Pencils Down, Walk Out in Gun Protests
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thousands of students across the D.C. area staged walkouts Wednesday to protest gun violence, one month after the deadly shooting inside a high school in Parkland, Florida.
> 
> Police cruisers escorted hundreds of students from Montgomery Blair High School as they marched through Silver Spring, Maryland, carrying signs that said "Protect Children, Not Guns" and "Our Blood, Your Hands."
> 
> The walkout is one of the first of many in the region.
> 
> The first large-scale, coordinated national demonstration is planned for 10 a.m. Wednesday, when organizers of the Women's March called for a 17-minute walkout -- with one minute for each of the 17 students and staff members killed in Florida. Many organizers and participants are using the #enough hashtag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thousands of Students Are Walking Out of School in Nationwide Protests. Here’s Why
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 1969 Supreme Court ruling on the case _Tinker v. Des Moines Independent Community School District_ makes it clear that students don’t “shed their constitutional rights to freedom of speech or expression at the schoolhouse gate.” But that does come with some caveats and complications.
> 
> 
> First, it only applies to public schools. “This is because public schools are run by the government and private schools aren’t, and the First Amendment only controls what the government can and can’t do,” the ACLU explains on its “Know Your Rights” page. Students at private schools can be stopped from participating in protests like the #Enough National School walkout, and students should consult with their teachers and school administrators and know what the policies are regarding protests or absences.
> Second, free speech in schools extends “as long as you don’t disrupt the functioning of the school or violate the school’s content-neutral policies,” the ACLU explains, and what is “disruptive” is contextual. If deemed disruptive, “schools can stop students from participating,” according to CNN.
> Third, you can be punished for participating — not over what you are protesting, but for being absent from class. “The exact punishment you could face will vary by your state, school district, and school,” the ACLU explains. “Find out more by reading the policies of your school and school district. If you’re planning to miss a class or two, look at the policy for unexcused absences.” If planned ahead with parents, students may be able to be signed out of a class by a parent.
> Finally, schools are mandated to be guardians to their students. “Schools stand in what’s known as loco parentis, so we don’t simply release our students into the ether,” Francisco Negron, the Chief Legal Officer at the National School Boards Association, told NPR. Negron issued guidance to schools ahead of the walkouts. “Chief among our recommendations is that to the extent possible, school districts should plan ahead and engage your students, parents, and stakeholders,” the checklist reads. Teachers also have a complex position when it comes to protesting; they can often protest on their own time, but not during class time, according to CNN.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Next nationwide protest is March 24th, and I will be attending that one.
> 
> March for our Lives
> 
> Parkland student: My generation won't stand for this (Opinion) - CNN
> 
> Activists Lay Thousands of Shoes Outside U.S. Capitol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Activists placed thousands of pairs of shoes on the lawn outside the Capitol in Washington, D.C. Tuesday to memorialize children killed by gun violence.
> 
> The demonstration was planned by international advocacy group Avaaz to represent the number of children killed by guns since the Sandy Hook Elementary School shooting in 2012, CBS News reports.
> 
> The demonstration was based on research by the American Academy of Pediatrics that found that 1,300 children die from gun shot wounds in the U.S. annually, or about three daily. Thus the display featured 7,000 pairs of shoes.
> 
> The protestors assembled the empty shoes on the southeast lawn from 8:30 a.m. to 2 p.m. in an effort to push Congress for gun reform.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 182517
Click to expand...


Are you going to try to walk or use a Walmart scooter? Beep! Beep! Boop!


----------



## frigidweirdo

AsianTrumpSupporter said:


> I'm so glad I finished with all of my schooling before libtards took over everything.



Wouldn't want people exercising their right to protest, now would we?

The US Bill of Rights as seen by the right.

First Amendment

Don't say anything about taking my guns away, don't protest my guns, and don't mention my religion either.

Second Amendment

Guns, guns, guns, guns, guns, guns, guns, guns shall not be infringed to me or my buddies, other fuckers we don't care about.

Third Amendment

Keep away from my house bitch, I've got guns.

Fourth Amendment

I have the right to be secure in my guns, and no warrants shall be made to take my guns, bitches.

Fifth Amendment 

No person shall be arrested for using their gun unless they're a criminal, and I'm not a criminal no matter how many laws I break.

Sixth Amendment

I have the right to not be tried for using my guns.

Seventh Amendment

See the Sixth Amendment, guns, guns, guns.

Eighth Amendment

Taking my guns away is the only cruel and unusual punishment not allowed.

Ninth Amendment

Even if all the other Amendments don't make you think you can take my guns away, this one means you can't take my fucking guns away. Fuck you.

Tenth Amendment

You can amend any of these Amendments, except the ones about guns, now fuck off.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

Witchit said:


> Watch: Students Put Pencils Down, Walk Out in Gun Protests
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thousands of students across the D.C. area staged walkouts Wednesday to protest gun violence, one month after the deadly shooting inside a high school in Parkland, Florida.
> 
> Police cruisers escorted hundreds of students from Montgomery Blair High School as they marched through Silver Spring, Maryland, carrying signs that said "Protect Children, Not Guns" and "Our Blood, Your Hands."
> 
> The walkout is one of the first of many in the region.
> 
> The first large-scale, coordinated national demonstration is planned for 10 a.m. Wednesday, when organizers of the Women's March called for a 17-minute walkout -- with one minute for each of the 17 students and staff members killed in Florida. Many organizers and participants are using the #enough hashtag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thousands of Students Are Walking Out of School in Nationwide Protests. Here’s Why
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 1969 Supreme Court ruling on the case _Tinker v. Des Moines Independent Community School District_ makes it clear that students don’t “shed their constitutional rights to freedom of speech or expression at the schoolhouse gate.” But that does come with some caveats and complications.
> 
> 
> First, it only applies to public schools. “This is because public schools are run by the government and private schools aren’t, and the First Amendment only controls what the government can and can’t do,” the ACLU explains on its “Know Your Rights” page. Students at private schools can be stopped from participating in protests like the #Enough National School walkout, and students should consult with their teachers and school administrators and know what the policies are regarding protests or absences.
> Second, free speech in schools extends “as long as you don’t disrupt the functioning of the school or violate the school’s content-neutral policies,” the ACLU explains, and what is “disruptive” is contextual. If deemed disruptive, “schools can stop students from participating,” according to CNN.
> Third, you can be punished for participating — not over what you are protesting, but for being absent from class. “The exact punishment you could face will vary by your state, school district, and school,” the ACLU explains. “Find out more by reading the policies of your school and school district. If you’re planning to miss a class or two, look at the policy for unexcused absences.” If planned ahead with parents, students may be able to be signed out of a class by a parent.
> Finally, schools are mandated to be guardians to their students. “Schools stand in what’s known as loco parentis, so we don’t simply release our students into the ether,” Francisco Negron, the Chief Legal Officer at the National School Boards Association, told NPR. Negron issued guidance to schools ahead of the walkouts. “Chief among our recommendations is that to the extent possible, school districts should plan ahead and engage your students, parents, and stakeholders,” the checklist reads. Teachers also have a complex position when it comes to protesting; they can often protest on their own time, but not during class time, according to CNN.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Next nationwide protest is March 24th, and I will be attending that one.
> 
> March for our Lives
> 
> Parkland student: My generation won't stand for this (Opinion) - CNN
> 
> Activists Lay Thousands of Shoes Outside U.S. Capitol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Activists placed thousands of pairs of shoes on the lawn outside the Capitol in Washington, D.C. Tuesday to memorialize children killed by gun violence.
> 
> The demonstration was planned by international advocacy group Avaaz to represent the number of children killed by guns since the Sandy Hook Elementary School shooting in 2012, CBS News reports.
> 
> The demonstration was based on research by the American Academy of Pediatrics that found that 1,300 children die from gun shot wounds in the U.S. annually, or about three daily. Thus the display featured 7,000 pairs of shoes.
> 
> The protestors assembled the empty shoes on the southeast lawn from 8:30 a.m. to 2 p.m. in an effort to push Congress for gun reform.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 182517
Click to expand...

If a Muslim decided that it would be a good time to get his 72 virgins, and took a truck into the mall and ran over those snowflakes, would the school be responsible for using young children for their propaganda needs?


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

frigidweirdo said:


> AsianTrumpSupporter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so glad I finished with all of my schooling before libtards took over everything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't want people exercising their right to protest, now would we?
> 
> The US Bill of Rights as seen by the right.
> 
> First Amendment
> 
> Don't say anything about taking my guns away, don't protest my guns, and don't mention my religion either.
> 
> Second Amendment
> 
> Guns, guns, guns, guns, guns, guns, guns, guns shall not be infringed to me or my buddies, other fuckers we don't care about.
> 
> Third Amendment
> 
> Keep away from my house bitch, I've got guns.
> 
> Fourth Amendment
> 
> I have the right to be secure in my guns, and no warrants shall be made to take my guns, bitches.
> 
> Fifth Amendment
> 
> No person shall be arrested for using their gun unless they're a criminal, and I'm not a criminal no matter how many laws I break.
> 
> Sixth Amendment
> 
> I have the right to not be tried for using my guns.
> 
> Seventh Amendment
> 
> See the Sixth Amendment, guns, guns, guns.
> 
> Eighth Amendment
> 
> Taking my guns away is the only cruel and unusual punishment not allowed.
> 
> Ninth Amendment
> 
> Even if all the other Amendments don't make you think you can take my guns away, this one means you can't take my fucking guns away. Fuck you.
> 
> Tenth Amendment
> 
> You can amend any of these Amendments, except the ones about guns, now fuck off.
Click to expand...

Yeah, we pay taxes so young people can go and protest instead of staying in school and not be indoctrinated with liberal propaganda.


----------



## bodecea

andaronjim said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AsianTrumpSupporter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so glad I finished with all of my schooling before libtards took over everything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't want people exercising their right to protest, now would we?
> 
> The US Bill of Rights as seen by the right.
> 
> First Amendment
> 
> Don't say anything about taking my guns away, don't protest my guns, and don't mention my religion either.
> 
> Second Amendment
> 
> Guns, guns, guns, guns, guns, guns, guns, guns shall not be infringed to me or my buddies, other fuckers we don't care about.
> 
> Third Amendment
> 
> Keep away from my house bitch, I've got guns.
> 
> Fourth Amendment
> 
> I have the right to be secure in my guns, and no warrants shall be made to take my guns, bitches.
> 
> Fifth Amendment
> 
> No person shall be arrested for using their gun unless they're a criminal, and I'm not a criminal no matter how many laws I break.
> 
> Sixth Amendment
> 
> I have the right to not be tried for using my guns.
> 
> Seventh Amendment
> 
> See the Sixth Amendment, guns, guns, guns.
> 
> Eighth Amendment
> 
> Taking my guns away is the only cruel and unusual punishment not allowed.
> 
> Ninth Amendment
> 
> Even if all the other Amendments don't make you think you can take my guns away, this one means you can't take my fucking guns away. Fuck you.
> 
> Tenth Amendment
> 
> You can amend any of these Amendments, except the ones about guns, now fuck off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, we pay taxes so young people can go and protest instead of staying in school and not be indoctrinated with liberal propaganda.
Click to expand...

Not a fan of the 1st Amendment, eh?


----------



## Witchit

andaronjim said:


> Witchit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Watch: Students Put Pencils Down, Walk Out in Gun Protests
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thousands of students across the D.C. area staged walkouts Wednesday to protest gun violence, one month after the deadly shooting inside a high school in Parkland, Florida.
> 
> Police cruisers escorted hundreds of students from Montgomery Blair High School as they marched through Silver Spring, Maryland, carrying signs that said "Protect Children, Not Guns" and "Our Blood, Your Hands."
> 
> The walkout is one of the first of many in the region.
> 
> The first large-scale, coordinated national demonstration is planned for 10 a.m. Wednesday, when organizers of the Women's March called for a 17-minute walkout -- with one minute for each of the 17 students and staff members killed in Florida. Many organizers and participants are using the #enough hashtag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thousands of Students Are Walking Out of School in Nationwide Protests. Here’s Why
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 1969 Supreme Court ruling on the case _Tinker v. Des Moines Independent Community School District_ makes it clear that students don’t “shed their constitutional rights to freedom of speech or expression at the schoolhouse gate.” But that does come with some caveats and complications.
> 
> 
> First, it only applies to public schools. “This is because public schools are run by the government and private schools aren’t, and the First Amendment only controls what the government can and can’t do,” the ACLU explains on its “Know Your Rights” page. Students at private schools can be stopped from participating in protests like the #Enough National School walkout, and students should consult with their teachers and school administrators and know what the policies are regarding protests or absences.
> Second, free speech in schools extends “as long as you don’t disrupt the functioning of the school or violate the school’s content-neutral policies,” the ACLU explains, and what is “disruptive” is contextual. If deemed disruptive, “schools can stop students from participating,” according to CNN.
> Third, you can be punished for participating — not over what you are protesting, but for being absent from class. “The exact punishment you could face will vary by your state, school district, and school,” the ACLU explains. “Find out more by reading the policies of your school and school district. If you’re planning to miss a class or two, look at the policy for unexcused absences.” If planned ahead with parents, students may be able to be signed out of a class by a parent.
> Finally, schools are mandated to be guardians to their students. “Schools stand in what’s known as loco parentis, so we don’t simply release our students into the ether,” Francisco Negron, the Chief Legal Officer at the National School Boards Association, told NPR. Negron issued guidance to schools ahead of the walkouts. “Chief among our recommendations is that to the extent possible, school districts should plan ahead and engage your students, parents, and stakeholders,” the checklist reads. Teachers also have a complex position when it comes to protesting; they can often protest on their own time, but not during class time, according to CNN.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Next nationwide protest is March 24th, and I will be attending that one.
> 
> March for our Lives
> 
> Parkland student: My generation won't stand for this (Opinion) - CNN
> 
> Activists Lay Thousands of Shoes Outside U.S. Capitol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Activists placed thousands of pairs of shoes on the lawn outside the Capitol in Washington, D.C. Tuesday to memorialize children killed by gun violence.
> 
> The demonstration was planned by international advocacy group Avaaz to represent the number of children killed by guns since the Sandy Hook Elementary School shooting in 2012, CBS News reports.
> 
> The demonstration was based on research by the American Academy of Pediatrics that found that 1,300 children die from gun shot wounds in the U.S. annually, or about three daily. Thus the display featured 7,000 pairs of shoes.
> 
> The protestors assembled the empty shoes on the southeast lawn from 8:30 a.m. to 2 p.m. in an effort to push Congress for gun reform.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 182517
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If a Muslim decided that it would be a good time to get his 72 virgins, and took a truck into the mall and ran over those snowflakes, would the school be responsible for using young children for their propaganda needs?
Click to expand...


Inflammatory much?

No young children involved. L2read.


----------



## Witchit

andaronjim said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AsianTrumpSupporter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so glad I finished with all of my schooling before libtards took over everything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't want people exercising their right to protest, now would we?
> 
> The US Bill of Rights as seen by the right.
> 
> First Amendment
> 
> Don't say anything about taking my guns away, don't protest my guns, and don't mention my religion either.
> 
> Second Amendment
> 
> Guns, guns, guns, guns, guns, guns, guns, guns shall not be infringed to me or my buddies, other fuckers we don't care about.
> 
> Third Amendment
> 
> Keep away from my house bitch, I've got guns.
> 
> Fourth Amendment
> 
> I have the right to be secure in my guns, and no warrants shall be made to take my guns, bitches.
> 
> Fifth Amendment
> 
> No person shall be arrested for using their gun unless they're a criminal, and I'm not a criminal no matter how many laws I break.
> 
> Sixth Amendment
> 
> I have the right to not be tried for using my guns.
> 
> Seventh Amendment
> 
> See the Sixth Amendment, guns, guns, guns.
> 
> Eighth Amendment
> 
> Taking my guns away is the only cruel and unusual punishment not allowed.
> 
> Ninth Amendment
> 
> Even if all the other Amendments don't make you think you can take my guns away, this one means you can't take my fucking guns away. Fuck you.
> 
> Tenth Amendment
> 
> You can amend any of these Amendments, except the ones about guns, now fuck off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, we pay taxes so young people can go and protest instead of staying in school and not be indoctrinated with liberal propaganda.
Click to expand...


Seventeen minutes.


----------



## Hugo Furst

frigidweirdo said:


> AsianTrumpSupporter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so glad I finished with all of my schooling before libtards took over everything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't want people exercising their right to protest, now would we?
> 
> The US Bill of Rights as seen by the right.
> 
> First Amendment
> 
> Don't say anything about taking my guns away, don't protest my guns, and don't mention my religion either.
> 
> Second Amendment
> 
> Guns, guns, guns, guns, guns, guns, guns, guns shall not be infringed to me or my buddies, other fuckers we don't care about.
> 
> Third Amendment
> 
> Keep away from my house bitch, I've got guns.
> 
> Fourth Amendment
> 
> I have the right to be secure in my guns, and no warrants shall be made to take my guns, bitches.
> 
> Fifth Amendment
> 
> No person shall be arrested for using their gun unless they're a criminal, and I'm not a criminal no matter how many laws I break.
> 
> Sixth Amendment
> 
> I have the right to not be tried for using my guns.
> 
> Seventh Amendment
> 
> See the Sixth Amendment, guns, guns, guns.
> 
> Eighth Amendment
> 
> Taking my guns away is the only cruel and unusual punishment not allowed.
> 
> Ninth Amendment
> 
> Even if all the other Amendments don't make you think you can take my guns away, this one means you can't take my fucking guns away. Fuck you.
> 
> Tenth Amendment
> 
> You can amend any of these Amendments, except the ones about guns, now fuck off.
Click to expand...


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

Witchit said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Witchit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Watch: Students Put Pencils Down, Walk Out in Gun Protests
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thousands of students across the D.C. area staged walkouts Wednesday to protest gun violence, one month after the deadly shooting inside a high school in Parkland, Florida.
> 
> Police cruisers escorted hundreds of students from Montgomery Blair High School as they marched through Silver Spring, Maryland, carrying signs that said "Protect Children, Not Guns" and "Our Blood, Your Hands."
> 
> The walkout is one of the first of many in the region.
> 
> The first large-scale, coordinated national demonstration is planned for 10 a.m. Wednesday, when organizers of the Women's March called for a 17-minute walkout -- with one minute for each of the 17 students and staff members killed in Florida. Many organizers and participants are using the #enough hashtag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thousands of Students Are Walking Out of School in Nationwide Protests. Here’s Why
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 1969 Supreme Court ruling on the case _Tinker v. Des Moines Independent Community School District_ makes it clear that students don’t “shed their constitutional rights to freedom of speech or expression at the schoolhouse gate.” But that does come with some caveats and complications.
> 
> 
> First, it only applies to public schools. “This is because public schools are run by the government and private schools aren’t, and the First Amendment only controls what the government can and can’t do,” the ACLU explains on its “Know Your Rights” page. Students at private schools can be stopped from participating in protests like the #Enough National School walkout, and students should consult with their teachers and school administrators and know what the policies are regarding protests or absences.
> Second, free speech in schools extends “as long as you don’t disrupt the functioning of the school or violate the school’s content-neutral policies,” the ACLU explains, and what is “disruptive” is contextual. If deemed disruptive, “schools can stop students from participating,” according to CNN.
> Third, you can be punished for participating — not over what you are protesting, but for being absent from class. “The exact punishment you could face will vary by your state, school district, and school,” the ACLU explains. “Find out more by reading the policies of your school and school district. If you’re planning to miss a class or two, look at the policy for unexcused absences.” If planned ahead with parents, students may be able to be signed out of a class by a parent.
> Finally, schools are mandated to be guardians to their students. “Schools stand in what’s known as loco parentis, so we don’t simply release our students into the ether,” Francisco Negron, the Chief Legal Officer at the National School Boards Association, told NPR. Negron issued guidance to schools ahead of the walkouts. “Chief among our recommendations is that to the extent possible, school districts should plan ahead and engage your students, parents, and stakeholders,” the checklist reads. Teachers also have a complex position when it comes to protesting; they can often protest on their own time, but not during class time, according to CNN.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Next nationwide protest is March 24th, and I will be attending that one.
> 
> March for our Lives
> 
> Parkland student: My generation won't stand for this (Opinion) - CNN
> 
> Activists Lay Thousands of Shoes Outside U.S. Capitol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Activists placed thousands of pairs of shoes on the lawn outside the Capitol in Washington, D.C. Tuesday to memorialize children killed by gun violence.
> 
> The demonstration was planned by international advocacy group Avaaz to represent the number of children killed by guns since the Sandy Hook Elementary School shooting in 2012, CBS News reports.
> 
> The demonstration was based on research by the American Academy of Pediatrics that found that 1,300 children die from gun shot wounds in the U.S. annually, or about three daily. Thus the display featured 7,000 pairs of shoes.
> 
> The protestors assembled the empty shoes on the southeast lawn from 8:30 a.m. to 2 p.m. in an effort to push Congress for gun reform.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 182517
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If a Muslim decided that it would be a good time to get his 72 virgins, and took a truck into the mall and ran over those snowflakes, would the school be responsible for using young children for their propaganda needs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Inflammatory much?
> 
> No young children involved. L2read.
Click to expand...

Under 21?


----------



## frigidweirdo

bodecea said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AsianTrumpSupporter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so glad I finished with all of my schooling before libtards took over everything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't want people exercising their right to protest, now would we?
> 
> The US Bill of Rights as seen by the right.
> 
> First Amendment
> 
> Don't say anything about taking my guns away, don't protest my guns, and don't mention my religion either.
> 
> Second Amendment
> 
> Guns, guns, guns, guns, guns, guns, guns, guns shall not be infringed to me or my buddies, other fuckers we don't care about.
> 
> Third Amendment
> 
> Keep away from my house bitch, I've got guns.
> 
> Fourth Amendment
> 
> I have the right to be secure in my guns, and no warrants shall be made to take my guns, bitches.
> 
> Fifth Amendment
> 
> No person shall be arrested for using their gun unless they're a criminal, and I'm not a criminal no matter how many laws I break.
> 
> Sixth Amendment
> 
> I have the right to not be tried for using my guns.
> 
> Seventh Amendment
> 
> See the Sixth Amendment, guns, guns, guns.
> 
> Eighth Amendment
> 
> Taking my guns away is the only cruel and unusual punishment not allowed.
> 
> Ninth Amendment
> 
> Even if all the other Amendments don't make you think you can take my guns away, this one means you can't take my fucking guns away. Fuck you.
> 
> Tenth Amendment
> 
> You can amend any of these Amendments, except the ones about guns, now fuck off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, we pay taxes so young people can go and protest instead of staying in school and not be indoctrinated with liberal propaganda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not a fan of the 1st Amendment, eh?
Click to expand...




WillHaftawaite said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AsianTrumpSupporter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so glad I finished with all of my schooling before libtards took over everything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't want people exercising their right to protest, now would we?
> 
> The US Bill of Rights as seen by the right.
> 
> First Amendment
> 
> Don't say anything about taking my guns away, don't protest my guns, and don't mention my religion either.
> 
> Second Amendment
> 
> Guns, guns, guns, guns, guns, guns, guns, guns shall not be infringed to me or my buddies, other fuckers we don't care about.
> 
> Third Amendment
> 
> Keep away from my house bitch, I've got guns.
> 
> Fourth Amendment
> 
> I have the right to be secure in my guns, and no warrants shall be made to take my guns, bitches.
> 
> Fifth Amendment
> 
> No person shall be arrested for using their gun unless they're a criminal, and I'm not a criminal no matter how many laws I break.
> 
> Sixth Amendment
> 
> I have the right to not be tried for using my guns.
> 
> Seventh Amendment
> 
> See the Sixth Amendment, guns, guns, guns.
> 
> Eighth Amendment
> 
> Taking my guns away is the only cruel and unusual punishment not allowed.
> 
> Ninth Amendment
> 
> Even if all the other Amendments don't make you think you can take my guns away, this one means you can't take my fucking guns away. Fuck you.
> 
> Tenth Amendment
> 
> You can amend any of these Amendments, except the ones about guns, now fuck off.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Ah, people who come on to political forums but can't use words.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

frigidweirdo said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AsianTrumpSupporter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so glad I finished with all of my schooling before libtards took over everything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't want people exercising their right to protest, now would we?
> 
> The US Bill of Rights as seen by the right.
> 
> First Amendment
> 
> Don't say anything about taking my guns away, don't protest my guns, and don't mention my religion either.
> 
> Second Amendment
> 
> Guns, guns, guns, guns, guns, guns, guns, guns shall not be infringed to me or my buddies, other fuckers we don't care about.
> 
> Third Amendment
> 
> Keep away from my house bitch, I've got guns.
> 
> Fourth Amendment
> 
> I have the right to be secure in my guns, and no warrants shall be made to take my guns, bitches.
> 
> Fifth Amendment
> 
> No person shall be arrested for using their gun unless they're a criminal, and I'm not a criminal no matter how many laws I break.
> 
> Sixth Amendment
> 
> I have the right to not be tried for using my guns.
> 
> Seventh Amendment
> 
> See the Sixth Amendment, guns, guns, guns.
> 
> Eighth Amendment
> 
> Taking my guns away is the only cruel and unusual punishment not allowed.
> 
> Ninth Amendment
> 
> Even if all the other Amendments don't make you think you can take my guns away, this one means you can't take my fucking guns away. Fuck you.
> 
> Tenth Amendment
> 
> You can amend any of these Amendments, except the ones about guns, now fuck off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, we pay taxes so young people can go and protest instead of staying in school and not be indoctrinated with liberal propaganda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not a fan of the 1st Amendment, eh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AsianTrumpSupporter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so glad I finished with all of my schooling before libtards took over everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wouldn't want people exercising their right to protest, now would we?
> 
> The US Bill of Rights as seen by the right.
> 
> First Amendment
> 
> Don't say anything about taking my guns away, don't protest my guns, and don't mention my religion either.
> 
> Second Amendment
> 
> Guns, guns, guns, guns, guns, guns, guns, guns shall not be infringed to me or my buddies, other fuckers we don't care about.
> 
> Third Amendment
> 
> Keep away from my house bitch, I've got guns.
> 
> Fourth Amendment
> 
> I have the right to be secure in my guns, and no warrants shall be made to take my guns, bitches.
> 
> Fifth Amendment
> 
> No person shall be arrested for using their gun unless they're a criminal, and I'm not a criminal no matter how many laws I break.
> 
> Sixth Amendment
> 
> I have the right to not be tried for using my guns.
> 
> Seventh Amendment
> 
> See the Sixth Amendment, guns, guns, guns.
> 
> Eighth Amendment
> 
> Taking my guns away is the only cruel and unusual punishment not allowed.
> 
> Ninth Amendment
> 
> Even if all the other Amendments don't make you think you can take my guns away, this one means you can't take my fucking guns away. Fuck you.
> 
> Tenth Amendment
> 
> You can amend any of these Amendments, except the ones about guns, now fuck off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, people who come on to political forums but can't use words.
Click to expand...

Pictures are worth a 1000 words..


----------



## Witchit

andaronjim said:


> Witchit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Witchit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Watch: Students Put Pencils Down, Walk Out in Gun Protests
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thousands of students across the D.C. area staged walkouts Wednesday to protest gun violence, one month after the deadly shooting inside a high school in Parkland, Florida.
> 
> Police cruisers escorted hundreds of students from Montgomery Blair High School as they marched through Silver Spring, Maryland, carrying signs that said "Protect Children, Not Guns" and "Our Blood, Your Hands."
> 
> The walkout is one of the first of many in the region.
> 
> The first large-scale, coordinated national demonstration is planned for 10 a.m. Wednesday, when organizers of the Women's March called for a 17-minute walkout -- with one minute for each of the 17 students and staff members killed in Florida. Many organizers and participants are using the #enough hashtag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thousands of Students Are Walking Out of School in Nationwide Protests. Here’s Why
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 1969 Supreme Court ruling on the case _Tinker v. Des Moines Independent Community School District_ makes it clear that students don’t “shed their constitutional rights to freedom of speech or expression at the schoolhouse gate.” But that does come with some caveats and complications.
> 
> 
> First, it only applies to public schools. “This is because public schools are run by the government and private schools aren’t, and the First Amendment only controls what the government can and can’t do,” the ACLU explains on its “Know Your Rights” page. Students at private schools can be stopped from participating in protests like the #Enough National School walkout, and students should consult with their teachers and school administrators and know what the policies are regarding protests or absences.
> Second, free speech in schools extends “as long as you don’t disrupt the functioning of the school or violate the school’s content-neutral policies,” the ACLU explains, and what is “disruptive” is contextual. If deemed disruptive, “schools can stop students from participating,” according to CNN.
> Third, you can be punished for participating — not over what you are protesting, but for being absent from class. “The exact punishment you could face will vary by your state, school district, and school,” the ACLU explains. “Find out more by reading the policies of your school and school district. If you’re planning to miss a class or two, look at the policy for unexcused absences.” If planned ahead with parents, students may be able to be signed out of a class by a parent.
> Finally, schools are mandated to be guardians to their students. “Schools stand in what’s known as loco parentis, so we don’t simply release our students into the ether,” Francisco Negron, the Chief Legal Officer at the National School Boards Association, told NPR. Negron issued guidance to schools ahead of the walkouts. “Chief among our recommendations is that to the extent possible, school districts should plan ahead and engage your students, parents, and stakeholders,” the checklist reads. Teachers also have a complex position when it comes to protesting; they can often protest on their own time, but not during class time, according to CNN.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Next nationwide protest is March 24th, and I will be attending that one.
> 
> March for our Lives
> 
> Parkland student: My generation won't stand for this (Opinion) - CNN
> 
> Activists Lay Thousands of Shoes Outside U.S. Capitol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Activists placed thousands of pairs of shoes on the lawn outside the Capitol in Washington, D.C. Tuesday to memorialize children killed by gun violence.
> 
> The demonstration was planned by international advocacy group Avaaz to represent the number of children killed by guns since the Sandy Hook Elementary School shooting in 2012, CBS News reports.
> 
> The demonstration was based on research by the American Academy of Pediatrics that found that 1,300 children die from gun shot wounds in the U.S. annually, or about three daily. Thus the display featured 7,000 pairs of shoes.
> 
> The protestors assembled the empty shoes on the southeast lawn from 8:30 a.m. to 2 p.m. in an effort to push Congress for gun reform.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 182517
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If a Muslim decided that it would be a good time to get his 72 virgins, and took a truck into the mall and ran over those snowflakes, would the school be responsible for using young children for their propaganda needs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Inflammatory much?
> 
> No young children involved. L2read.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Under 21?
Click to expand...


That's not young children. These are older teens.Young children would be elementary school age.


----------



## rightwinger

Witchit said:


> Watch: Students Put Pencils Down, Walk Out in Gun Protests
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thousands of students across the D.C. area staged walkouts Wednesday to protest gun violence, one month after the deadly shooting inside a high school in Parkland, Florida.
> 
> Police cruisers escorted hundreds of students from Montgomery Blair High School as they marched through Silver Spring, Maryland, carrying signs that said "Protect Children, Not Guns" and "Our Blood, Your Hands."
> 
> The walkout is one of the first of many in the region.
> 
> The first large-scale, coordinated national demonstration is planned for 10 a.m. Wednesday, when organizers of the Women's March called for a 17-minute walkout -- with one minute for each of the 17 students and staff members killed in Florida. Many organizers and participants are using the #enough hashtag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thousands of Students Are Walking Out of School in Nationwide Protests. Here’s Why
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 1969 Supreme Court ruling on the case _Tinker v. Des Moines Independent Community School District_ makes it clear that students don’t “shed their constitutional rights to freedom of speech or expression at the schoolhouse gate.” But that does come with some caveats and complications.
> 
> 
> First, it only applies to public schools. “This is because public schools are run by the government and private schools aren’t, and the First Amendment only controls what the government can and can’t do,” the ACLU explains on its “Know Your Rights” page. Students at private schools can be stopped from participating in protests like the #Enough National School walkout, and students should consult with their teachers and school administrators and know what the policies are regarding protests or absences.
> Second, free speech in schools extends “as long as you don’t disrupt the functioning of the school or violate the school’s content-neutral policies,” the ACLU explains, and what is “disruptive” is contextual. If deemed disruptive, “schools can stop students from participating,” according to CNN.
> Third, you can be punished for participating — not over what you are protesting, but for being absent from class. “The exact punishment you could face will vary by your state, school district, and school,” the ACLU explains. “Find out more by reading the policies of your school and school district. If you’re planning to miss a class or two, look at the policy for unexcused absences.” If planned ahead with parents, students may be able to be signed out of a class by a parent.
> Finally, schools are mandated to be guardians to their students. “Schools stand in what’s known as loco parentis, so we don’t simply release our students into the ether,” Francisco Negron, the Chief Legal Officer at the National School Boards Association, told NPR. Negron issued guidance to schools ahead of the walkouts. “Chief among our recommendations is that to the extent possible, school districts should plan ahead and engage your students, parents, and stakeholders,” the checklist reads. Teachers also have a complex position when it comes to protesting; they can often protest on their own time, but not during class time, according to CNN.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Next nationwide protest is March 24th, and I will be attending that one.
> 
> March for our Lives
> 
> Parkland student: My generation won't stand for this (Opinion) - CNN
> 
> Activists Lay Thousands of Shoes Outside U.S. Capitol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Activists placed thousands of pairs of shoes on the lawn outside the Capitol in Washington, D.C. Tuesday to memorialize children killed by gun violence.
> 
> The demonstration was planned by international advocacy group Avaaz to represent the number of children killed by guns since the Sandy Hook Elementary School shooting in 2012, CBS News reports.
> 
> The demonstration was based on research by the American Academy of Pediatrics that found that 1,300 children die from gun shot wounds in the U.S. annually, or about three daily. Thus the display featured 7,000 pairs of shoes.
> 
> The protestors assembled the empty shoes on the southeast lawn from 8:30 a.m. to 2 p.m. in an effort to push Congress for gun reform.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 182517
Click to expand...

Reminds me of the Vietnam walkouts


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

Witchit said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Witchit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Witchit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Watch: Students Put Pencils Down, Walk Out in Gun Protests
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thousands of students across the D.C. area staged walkouts Wednesday to protest gun violence, one month after the deadly shooting inside a high school in Parkland, Florida.
> 
> Police cruisers escorted hundreds of students from Montgomery Blair High School as they marched through Silver Spring, Maryland, carrying signs that said "Protect Children, Not Guns" and "Our Blood, Your Hands."
> 
> The walkout is one of the first of many in the region.
> 
> The first large-scale, coordinated national demonstration is planned for 10 a.m. Wednesday, when organizers of the Women's March called for a 17-minute walkout -- with one minute for each of the 17 students and staff members killed in Florida. Many organizers and participants are using the #enough hashtag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thousands of Students Are Walking Out of School in Nationwide Protests. Here’s Why
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 1969 Supreme Court ruling on the case _Tinker v. Des Moines Independent Community School District_ makes it clear that students don’t “shed their constitutional rights to freedom of speech or expression at the schoolhouse gate.” But that does come with some caveats and complications.
> 
> 
> First, it only applies to public schools. “This is because public schools are run by the government and private schools aren’t, and the First Amendment only controls what the government can and can’t do,” the ACLU explains on its “Know Your Rights” page. Students at private schools can be stopped from participating in protests like the #Enough National School walkout, and students should consult with their teachers and school administrators and know what the policies are regarding protests or absences.
> Second, free speech in schools extends “as long as you don’t disrupt the functioning of the school or violate the school’s content-neutral policies,” the ACLU explains, and what is “disruptive” is contextual. If deemed disruptive, “schools can stop students from participating,” according to CNN.
> Third, you can be punished for participating — not over what you are protesting, but for being absent from class. “The exact punishment you could face will vary by your state, school district, and school,” the ACLU explains. “Find out more by reading the policies of your school and school district. If you’re planning to miss a class or two, look at the policy for unexcused absences.” If planned ahead with parents, students may be able to be signed out of a class by a parent.
> Finally, schools are mandated to be guardians to their students. “Schools stand in what’s known as loco parentis, so we don’t simply release our students into the ether,” Francisco Negron, the Chief Legal Officer at the National School Boards Association, told NPR. Negron issued guidance to schools ahead of the walkouts. “Chief among our recommendations is that to the extent possible, school districts should plan ahead and engage your students, parents, and stakeholders,” the checklist reads. Teachers also have a complex position when it comes to protesting; they can often protest on their own time, but not during class time, according to CNN.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Next nationwide protest is March 24th, and I will be attending that one.
> 
> March for our Lives
> 
> Parkland student: My generation won't stand for this (Opinion) - CNN
> 
> Activists Lay Thousands of Shoes Outside U.S. Capitol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Activists placed thousands of pairs of shoes on the lawn outside the Capitol in Washington, D.C. Tuesday to memorialize children killed by gun violence.
> 
> The demonstration was planned by international advocacy group Avaaz to represent the number of children killed by guns since the Sandy Hook Elementary School shooting in 2012, CBS News reports.
> 
> The demonstration was based on research by the American Academy of Pediatrics that found that 1,300 children die from gun shot wounds in the U.S. annually, or about three daily. Thus the display featured 7,000 pairs of shoes.
> 
> The protestors assembled the empty shoes on the southeast lawn from 8:30 a.m. to 2 p.m. in an effort to push Congress for gun reform.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 182517
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If a Muslim decided that it would be a good time to get his 72 virgins, and took a truck into the mall and ran over those snowflakes, would the school be responsible for using young children for their propaganda needs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Inflammatory much?
> 
> No young children involved. L2read.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Under 21?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's not young children. These are older teens.Young children would be elementary school age.
Click to expand...

Those that want to ban young children of 18 -20 years old from having a legal rifle and exercise their 2nd amendment, yet they can go out with liberal propaganda and exercise their 1st amendment...


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney

They can protest all they want but in the end you lack the votes in the Senate and will never get a Super Majority of the States to change the Second Amendment.

So in the end all the protests will do is not a damn thing...


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb

*Wow Dirty Democrats are exploiting naive kids for politics, that's sad.
Even if the Crazy Democrats could ban guns today it would be impossible to stop the Democrat Party's Criminals and Terrorist from getting their hands on guns.
People want to be able to protect themselves from the Democratic Party's Criminals and Terrorist.*


----------



## Hugo Furst

andaronjim said:


> Those that want to ban young children of 18 -20 years old from having a legal rifle and exercise their 2nd amendment,



I agree with 18, but I seem to recall the militias in the late 1700s consisted of able men, ages 16-45 in most cases.


----------



## frigidweirdo

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> *Wow Dirty Democrats are exploiting naive kids for politics, that's sad.
> Even if the Crazy Democrats could ban guns today it would be impossible to stop the Democrat Party's Criminals and Terrorist from getting their hands on guns.
> People want to be able to protect themselves from the Democratic Party's Criminals and Terrorist.*
> 
> View attachment 182522



Yeah, as if Republicans don't use kids for politics.....


----------



## Votto

Witchit said:


> Watch: Students Put Pencils Down, Walk Out in Gun Protests
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thousands of students across the D.C. area staged walkouts Wednesday to protest gun violence, one month after the deadly shooting inside a high school in Parkland, Florida.
> 
> Police cruisers escorted hundreds of students from Montgomery Blair High School as they marched through Silver Spring, Maryland, carrying signs that said "Protect Children, Not Guns" and "Our Blood, Your Hands."
> 
> The walkout is one of the first of many in the region.
> 
> The first large-scale, coordinated national demonstration is planned for 10 a.m. Wednesday, when organizers of the Women's March called for a 17-minute walkout -- with one minute for each of the 17 students and staff members killed in Florida. Many organizers and participants are using the #enough hashtag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thousands of Students Are Walking Out of School in Nationwide Protests. Here’s Why
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 1969 Supreme Court ruling on the case _Tinker v. Des Moines Independent Community School District_ makes it clear that students don’t “shed their constitutional rights to freedom of speech or expression at the schoolhouse gate.” But that does come with some caveats and complications.
> 
> 
> First, it only applies to public schools. “This is because public schools are run by the government and private schools aren’t, and the First Amendment only controls what the government can and can’t do,” the ACLU explains on its “Know Your Rights” page. Students at private schools can be stopped from participating in protests like the #Enough National School walkout, and students should consult with their teachers and school administrators and know what the policies are regarding protests or absences.
> Second, free speech in schools extends “as long as you don’t disrupt the functioning of the school or violate the school’s content-neutral policies,” the ACLU explains, and what is “disruptive” is contextual. If deemed disruptive, “schools can stop students from participating,” according to CNN.
> Third, you can be punished for participating — not over what you are protesting, but for being absent from class. “The exact punishment you could face will vary by your state, school district, and school,” the ACLU explains. “Find out more by reading the policies of your school and school district. If you’re planning to miss a class or two, look at the policy for unexcused absences.” If planned ahead with parents, students may be able to be signed out of a class by a parent.
> Finally, schools are mandated to be guardians to their students. “Schools stand in what’s known as loco parentis, so we don’t simply release our students into the ether,” Francisco Negron, the Chief Legal Officer at the National School Boards Association, told NPR. Negron issued guidance to schools ahead of the walkouts. “Chief among our recommendations is that to the extent possible, school districts should plan ahead and engage your students, parents, and stakeholders,” the checklist reads. Teachers also have a complex position when it comes to protesting; they can often protest on their own time, but not during class time, according to CNN.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Next nationwide protest is March 24th, and I will be attending that one.
> 
> March for our Lives
> 
> Parkland student: My generation won't stand for this (Opinion) - CNN
> 
> Activists Lay Thousands of Shoes Outside U.S. Capitol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Activists placed thousands of pairs of shoes on the lawn outside the Capitol in Washington, D.C. Tuesday to memorialize children killed by gun violence.
> 
> The demonstration was planned by international advocacy group Avaaz to represent the number of children killed by guns since the Sandy Hook Elementary School shooting in 2012, CBS News reports.
> 
> The demonstration was based on research by the American Academy of Pediatrics that found that 1,300 children die from gun shot wounds in the U.S. annually, or about three daily. Thus the display featured 7,000 pairs of shoes.
> 
> The protestors assembled the empty shoes on the southeast lawn from 8:30 a.m. to 2 p.m. in an effort to push Congress for gun reform.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 182517
Click to expand...


I'm curious, would educators also coordinate a nation wide protest by children on abortion?

How about the insane amount of spending the government does as the government spends their future away?


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb

frigidweirdo said:


> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Wow Dirty Democrats are exploiting naive kids for politics, that's sad.
> Even if the Crazy Democrats could ban guns today it would be impossible to stop the Democrat Party's Criminals and Terrorist from getting their hands on guns.
> People want to be able to protect themselves from the Democratic Party's Criminals and Terrorist.*
> 
> View attachment 182522
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, as if Republicans don't use kids for politics.....
Click to expand...


----------



## Votto

frigidweirdo said:


> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Wow Dirty Democrats are exploiting naive kids for politics, that's sad.
> Even if the Crazy Democrats could ban guns today it would be impossible to stop the Democrat Party's Criminals and Terrorist from getting their hands on guns.
> People want to be able to protect themselves from the Democratic Party's Criminals and Terrorist.*
> 
> View attachment 182522
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, as if Republicans don't use kids for politics.....
Click to expand...


Actually conservatives want schools to be just as safe as other public buildings like court rooms and IRS buildings etc.  They have adequate protection.

Conservatives also want children who are poor to have school choice in the form of vouchers.

Conservatives also want to protect the unborn.

Conservatives also want to stop spending the future away of children via massive debt.

No, if there is a war on children it comes from Progressives.

Ban guns tomorrow and children are just at much risk as they are today.


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb

Votto said:


> Witchit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Watch: Students Put Pencils Down, Walk Out in Gun Protests
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thousands of students across the D.C. area staged walkouts Wednesday to protest gun violence, one month after the deadly shooting inside a high school in Parkland, Florida.
> 
> Police cruisers escorted hundreds of students from Montgomery Blair High School as they marched through Silver Spring, Maryland, carrying signs that said "Protect Children, Not Guns" and "Our Blood, Your Hands."
> 
> The walkout is one of the first of many in the region.
> 
> The first large-scale, coordinated national demonstration is planned for 10 a.m. Wednesday, when organizers of the Women's March called for a 17-minute walkout -- with one minute for each of the 17 students and staff members killed in Florida. Many organizers and participants are using the #enough hashtag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thousands of Students Are Walking Out of School in Nationwide Protests. Here’s Why
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 1969 Supreme Court ruling on the case _Tinker v. Des Moines Independent Community School District_ makes it clear that students don’t “shed their constitutional rights to freedom of speech or expression at the schoolhouse gate.” But that does come with some caveats and complications.
> 
> 
> First, it only applies to public schools. “This is because public schools are run by the government and private schools aren’t, and the First Amendment only controls what the government can and can’t do,” the ACLU explains on its “Know Your Rights” page. Students at private schools can be stopped from participating in protests like the #Enough National School walkout, and students should consult with their teachers and school administrators and know what the policies are regarding protests or absences.
> Second, free speech in schools extends “as long as you don’t disrupt the functioning of the school or violate the school’s content-neutral policies,” the ACLU explains, and what is “disruptive” is contextual. If deemed disruptive, “schools can stop students from participating,” according to CNN.
> Third, you can be punished for participating — not over what you are protesting, but for being absent from class. “The exact punishment you could face will vary by your state, school district, and school,” the ACLU explains. “Find out more by reading the policies of your school and school district. If you’re planning to miss a class or two, look at the policy for unexcused absences.” If planned ahead with parents, students may be able to be signed out of a class by a parent.
> Finally, schools are mandated to be guardians to their students. “Schools stand in what’s known as loco parentis, so we don’t simply release our students into the ether,” Francisco Negron, the Chief Legal Officer at the National School Boards Association, told NPR. Negron issued guidance to schools ahead of the walkouts. “Chief among our recommendations is that to the extent possible, school districts should plan ahead and engage your students, parents, and stakeholders,” the checklist reads. Teachers also have a complex position when it comes to protesting; they can often protest on their own time, but not during class time, according to CNN.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Next nationwide protest is March 24th, and I will be attending that one.
> 
> March for our Lives
> 
> Parkland student: My generation won't stand for this (Opinion) - CNN
> 
> Activists Lay Thousands of Shoes Outside U.S. Capitol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Activists placed thousands of pairs of shoes on the lawn outside the Capitol in Washington, D.C. Tuesday to memorialize children killed by gun violence.
> 
> The demonstration was planned by international advocacy group Avaaz to represent the number of children killed by guns since the Sandy Hook Elementary School shooting in 2012, CBS News reports.
> 
> The demonstration was based on research by the American Academy of Pediatrics that found that 1,300 children die from gun shot wounds in the U.S. annually, or about three daily. Thus the display featured 7,000 pairs of shoes.
> 
> The protestors assembled the empty shoes on the southeast lawn from 8:30 a.m. to 2 p.m. in an effort to push Congress for gun reform.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 182517
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm curious, would educators also coordinate a nation wide protest by children on abortion?
> 
> How about the insane amount of spending the government does as the government spends their future away?
Click to expand...


And how about a protest about the 50,000 Americans per year who are killed by heroin that's being brought in by the Mexican Drug Cartels.
BTW the Dems are fighting for open borders and Obama sold guns to the Mexican Drug Cartels.


----------



## frigidweirdo

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Wow Dirty Democrats are exploiting naive kids for politics, that's sad.
> Even if the Crazy Democrats could ban guns today it would be impossible to stop the Democrat Party's Criminals and Terrorist from getting their hands on guns.
> People want to be able to protect themselves from the Democratic Party's Criminals and Terrorist.*
> 
> View attachment 182522
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, as if Republicans don't use kids for politics.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 182523
Click to expand...


Fake Quote Files: Adolf Hitler on Gun Registration, Conquest and Disarmament

"
*Fake Quote Files: Adolf Hitler on Gun Registration, Conquest and Disarmament"*

"
This quote actually has quite a history, appearing over 100 times, in various forms, in different print sources. Its message is not subtle: gun registration leads to gun confiscation which leads to Auschwitz. And in case you weren’t clear about the connection between Nazis and contemporary gun control advocates, the last sentence spells it out: people in “the future” (i.e., the _present_) who advocate registration are literally “following Hitler’s lead.” That sound you hear is civilization being throttled by the hands of limousine liberal legislators.

Only two problems: one, there’s not a _shred_ of historical evidence that Hitler ever said this, and two, it wouldn’t have made any sense even if he had. 

First, no source for this quote (if people bother citing any) checks out. It is generally sourced to an address from Hitler to the Reichstag: _Adolph Hitler, ‘Abschied vom Hessenland!’ [‘Farewell to Hessia!’], [‘Berlin Daily’ (loose English translation)], Apr. 15, 1935, page 3, Einleitung Von Eberhard Beckmann [Introduction by Eberhard Beckmann]_.

Bernard Harcout, political science chair at the University of Chicago, writes, “[This] infamous quote is probably a fraud and was likely never uttered. The citation reference is a jumbled and incomprehensible mess that has never been properly identified or authenticated, and no one has been able to produce a document corresponding to the quote. It has been the subject of much research, all of it fruitless, and has now entered the annals of urban legend.”"


What a fucking surprise. The right is making fake news. 

Whod of thunkt it?


----------



## Moonglow

andaronjim said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AsianTrumpSupporter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so glad I finished with all of my schooling before libtards took over everything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't want people exercising their right to protest, now would we?
> 
> The US Bill of Rights as seen by the right.
> 
> First Amendment
> 
> Don't say anything about taking my guns away, don't protest my guns, and don't mention my religion either.
> 
> Second Amendment
> 
> Guns, guns, guns, guns, guns, guns, guns, guns shall not be infringed to me or my buddies, other fuckers we don't care about.
> 
> Third Amendment
> 
> Keep away from my house bitch, I've got guns.
> 
> Fourth Amendment
> 
> I have the right to be secure in my guns, and no warrants shall be made to take my guns, bitches.
> 
> Fifth Amendment
> 
> No person shall be arrested for using their gun unless they're a criminal, and I'm not a criminal no matter how many laws I break.
> 
> Sixth Amendment
> 
> I have the right to not be tried for using my guns.
> 
> Seventh Amendment
> 
> See the Sixth Amendment, guns, guns, guns.
> 
> Eighth Amendment
> 
> Taking my guns away is the only cruel and unusual punishment not allowed.
> 
> Ninth Amendment
> 
> Even if all the other Amendments don't make you think you can take my guns away, this one means you can't take my fucking guns away. Fuck you.
> 
> Tenth Amendment
> 
> You can amend any of these Amendments, except the ones about guns, now fuck off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, we pay taxes so young people can go and protest instead of staying in school and not be indoctrinated with liberal propaganda.
Click to expand...

Liberal propaganda..Like..Oh let's say freedom of expression, petition of redress, peaceful assembly..Yeah those nasty liberals which get off their asses and protest for your rights to be kept alive...The 4th amendment was bastardized by the war on drugs, the mafia and the plebs of the USA through the Patriot Act.....


----------



## frigidweirdo

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Witchit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Watch: Students Put Pencils Down, Walk Out in Gun Protests
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thousands of students across the D.C. area staged walkouts Wednesday to protest gun violence, one month after the deadly shooting inside a high school in Parkland, Florida.
> 
> Police cruisers escorted hundreds of students from Montgomery Blair High School as they marched through Silver Spring, Maryland, carrying signs that said "Protect Children, Not Guns" and "Our Blood, Your Hands."
> 
> The walkout is one of the first of many in the region.
> 
> The first large-scale, coordinated national demonstration is planned for 10 a.m. Wednesday, when organizers of the Women's March called for a 17-minute walkout -- with one minute for each of the 17 students and staff members killed in Florida. Many organizers and participants are using the #enough hashtag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thousands of Students Are Walking Out of School in Nationwide Protests. Here’s Why
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 1969 Supreme Court ruling on the case _Tinker v. Des Moines Independent Community School District_ makes it clear that students don’t “shed their constitutional rights to freedom of speech or expression at the schoolhouse gate.” But that does come with some caveats and complications.
> 
> 
> First, it only applies to public schools. “This is because public schools are run by the government and private schools aren’t, and the First Amendment only controls what the government can and can’t do,” the ACLU explains on its “Know Your Rights” page. Students at private schools can be stopped from participating in protests like the #Enough National School walkout, and students should consult with their teachers and school administrators and know what the policies are regarding protests or absences.
> Second, free speech in schools extends “as long as you don’t disrupt the functioning of the school or violate the school’s content-neutral policies,” the ACLU explains, and what is “disruptive” is contextual. If deemed disruptive, “schools can stop students from participating,” according to CNN.
> Third, you can be punished for participating — not over what you are protesting, but for being absent from class. “The exact punishment you could face will vary by your state, school district, and school,” the ACLU explains. “Find out more by reading the policies of your school and school district. If you’re planning to miss a class or two, look at the policy for unexcused absences.” If planned ahead with parents, students may be able to be signed out of a class by a parent.
> Finally, schools are mandated to be guardians to their students. “Schools stand in what’s known as loco parentis, so we don’t simply release our students into the ether,” Francisco Negron, the Chief Legal Officer at the National School Boards Association, told NPR. Negron issued guidance to schools ahead of the walkouts. “Chief among our recommendations is that to the extent possible, school districts should plan ahead and engage your students, parents, and stakeholders,” the checklist reads. Teachers also have a complex position when it comes to protesting; they can often protest on their own time, but not during class time, according to CNN.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Next nationwide protest is March 24th, and I will be attending that one.
> 
> March for our Lives
> 
> Parkland student: My generation won't stand for this (Opinion) - CNN
> 
> Activists Lay Thousands of Shoes Outside U.S. Capitol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Activists placed thousands of pairs of shoes on the lawn outside the Capitol in Washington, D.C. Tuesday to memorialize children killed by gun violence.
> 
> The demonstration was planned by international advocacy group Avaaz to represent the number of children killed by guns since the Sandy Hook Elementary School shooting in 2012, CBS News reports.
> 
> The demonstration was based on research by the American Academy of Pediatrics that found that 1,300 children die from gun shot wounds in the U.S. annually, or about three daily. Thus the display featured 7,000 pairs of shoes.
> 
> The protestors assembled the empty shoes on the southeast lawn from 8:30 a.m. to 2 p.m. in an effort to push Congress for gun reform.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 182517
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm curious, would educators also coordinate a nation wide protest by children on abortion?
> 
> How about the insane amount of spending the government does as the government spends their future away?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And how about a protest about the 50,000 Americans per year who are killed by heroin that's being brought in by the Mexican Drug Cartels.
> BTW the Dems are fighting for open borders and Obama sold guns to the Mexican Drug Cartels.
Click to expand...


Then the Constitution protects your right to protest that. So what are you doing about it?


----------



## Moonglow

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Witchit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Watch: Students Put Pencils Down, Walk Out in Gun Protests
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thousands of students across the D.C. area staged walkouts Wednesday to protest gun violence, one month after the deadly shooting inside a high school in Parkland, Florida.
> 
> Police cruisers escorted hundreds of students from Montgomery Blair High School as they marched through Silver Spring, Maryland, carrying signs that said "Protect Children, Not Guns" and "Our Blood, Your Hands."
> 
> The walkout is one of the first of many in the region.
> 
> The first large-scale, coordinated national demonstration is planned for 10 a.m. Wednesday, when organizers of the Women's March called for a 17-minute walkout -- with one minute for each of the 17 students and staff members killed in Florida. Many organizers and participants are using the #enough hashtag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thousands of Students Are Walking Out of School in Nationwide Protests. Here’s Why
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 1969 Supreme Court ruling on the case _Tinker v. Des Moines Independent Community School District_ makes it clear that students don’t “shed their constitutional rights to freedom of speech or expression at the schoolhouse gate.” But that does come with some caveats and complications.
> 
> 
> First, it only applies to public schools. “This is because public schools are run by the government and private schools aren’t, and the First Amendment only controls what the government can and can’t do,” the ACLU explains on its “Know Your Rights” page. Students at private schools can be stopped from participating in protests like the #Enough National School walkout, and students should consult with their teachers and school administrators and know what the policies are regarding protests or absences.
> Second, free speech in schools extends “as long as you don’t disrupt the functioning of the school or violate the school’s content-neutral policies,” the ACLU explains, and what is “disruptive” is contextual. If deemed disruptive, “schools can stop students from participating,” according to CNN.
> Third, you can be punished for participating — not over what you are protesting, but for being absent from class. “The exact punishment you could face will vary by your state, school district, and school,” the ACLU explains. “Find out more by reading the policies of your school and school district. If you’re planning to miss a class or two, look at the policy for unexcused absences.” If planned ahead with parents, students may be able to be signed out of a class by a parent.
> Finally, schools are mandated to be guardians to their students. “Schools stand in what’s known as loco parentis, so we don’t simply release our students into the ether,” Francisco Negron, the Chief Legal Officer at the National School Boards Association, told NPR. Negron issued guidance to schools ahead of the walkouts. “Chief among our recommendations is that to the extent possible, school districts should plan ahead and engage your students, parents, and stakeholders,” the checklist reads. Teachers also have a complex position when it comes to protesting; they can often protest on their own time, but not during class time, according to CNN.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Next nationwide protest is March 24th, and I will be attending that one.
> 
> March for our Lives
> 
> Parkland student: My generation won't stand for this (Opinion) - CNN
> 
> Activists Lay Thousands of Shoes Outside U.S. Capitol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Activists placed thousands of pairs of shoes on the lawn outside the Capitol in Washington, D.C. Tuesday to memorialize children killed by gun violence.
> 
> The demonstration was planned by international advocacy group Avaaz to represent the number of children killed by guns since the Sandy Hook Elementary School shooting in 2012, CBS News reports.
> 
> The demonstration was based on research by the American Academy of Pediatrics that found that 1,300 children die from gun shot wounds in the U.S. annually, or about three daily. Thus the display featured 7,000 pairs of shoes.
> 
> The protestors assembled the empty shoes on the southeast lawn from 8:30 a.m. to 2 p.m. in an effort to push Congress for gun reform.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 182517
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm curious, would educators also coordinate a nation wide protest by children on abortion?
> 
> How about the insane amount of spending the government does as the government spends their future away?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And how about a protest about the 50,000 Americans per year who are killed by heroin that's being brought in by the Mexican Drug Cartels.
> BTW the Dems are fighting for open borders and Obama sold guns to the Mexican Drug Cartels.
Click to expand...

There is no such thing as an open border when there is already a wall, checkpoints and a patrol for the border...


----------



## Moonglow

andaronjim said:


> Witchit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Witchit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Witchit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Watch: Students Put Pencils Down, Walk Out in Gun Protests
> 
> Thousands of Students Are Walking Out of School in Nationwide Protests. Here’s Why
> 
> Next nationwide protest is March 24th, and I will be attending that one.
> 
> March for our Lives
> 
> Parkland student: My generation won't stand for this (Opinion) - CNN
> 
> Activists Lay Thousands of Shoes Outside U.S. Capitol
> 
> View attachment 182517
> 
> 
> 
> If a Muslim decided that it would be a good time to get his 72 virgins, and took a truck into the mall and ran over those snowflakes, would the school be responsible for using young children for their propaganda needs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Inflammatory much?
> 
> No young children involved. L2read.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Under 21?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's not young children. These are older teens.Young children would be elementary school age.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those that want to ban young children of 18 -20 years old from having a legal rifle and exercise their 2nd amendment, yet they can go out with liberal propaganda and exercise their 1st amendment...
Click to expand...

No liberal propaganda since this liberal has firearms and his kids do also..


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

frigidweirdo said:


> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Wow Dirty Democrats are exploiting naive kids for politics, that's sad.
> Even if the Crazy Democrats could ban guns today it would be impossible to stop the Democrat Party's Criminals and Terrorist from getting their hands on guns.
> People want to be able to protect themselves from the Democratic Party's Criminals and Terrorist.*
> 
> View attachment 182522
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, as if Republicans don't use kids for politics.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 182523
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fake Quote Files: Adolf Hitler on Gun Registration, Conquest and Disarmament
> 
> "
> *Fake Quote Files: Adolf Hitler on Gun Registration, Conquest and Disarmament"*
> 
> "
> This quote actually has quite a history, appearing over 100 times, in various forms, in different print sources. Its message is not subtle: gun registration leads to gun confiscation which leads to Auschwitz. And in case you weren’t clear about the connection between Nazis and contemporary gun control advocates, the last sentence spells it out: people in “the future” (i.e., the _present_) who advocate registration are literally “following Hitler’s lead.” That sound you hear is civilization being throttled by the hands of limousine liberal legislators.
> 
> Only two problems: one, there’s not a _shred_ of historical evidence that Hitler ever said this, and two, it wouldn’t have made any sense even if he had.
> 
> First, no source for this quote (if people bother citing any) checks out. It is generally sourced to an address from Hitler to the Reichstag: _Adolph Hitler, ‘Abschied vom Hessenland!’ [‘Farewell to Hessia!’], [‘Berlin Daily’ (loose English translation)], Apr. 15, 1935, page 3, Einleitung Von Eberhard Beckmann [Introduction by Eberhard Beckmann]_.
> 
> Bernard Harcout, political science chair at the University of Chicago, writes, “[This] infamous quote is probably a fraud and was likely never uttered. The citation reference is a jumbled and incomprehensible mess that has never been properly identified or authenticated, and no one has been able to produce a document corresponding to the quote. It has been the subject of much research, all of it fruitless, and has now entered the annals of urban legend.”"
> 
> 
> What a fucking surprise. The right is making fake news.
> 
> Whod of thunkt it?
Click to expand...

In your own link


> The 1938 law, which did take place under the Nazi government, prohibited Jews from owning guns, but simultaneously liberalized gun restrictions for most everyone else.


 We saw how well that gun law did for the Jews.  As long as you were a proud Nazi who shot and beat up Jews you could have a gun..Sounds like some liberals I know.


----------



## Moonglow

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> *Wow Dirty Democrats are exploiting naive kids for politics, that's sad.
> Even if the Crazy Democrats could ban guns today it would be impossible to stop the Democrat Party's Criminals and Terrorist from getting their hands on guns.
> People want to be able to protect themselves from the Democratic Party's Criminals and Terrorist.*
> 
> View attachment 182522


Yeah if you are dumb enough to let it happen...


----------



## MaryAnne11

andaronjim said:


> Witchit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Witchit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Witchit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Watch: Students Put Pencils Down, Walk Out in Gun Protests
> 
> Thousands of Students Are Walking Out of School in Nationwide Protests. Here’s Why
> 
> Next nationwide protest is March 24th, and I will be attending that one.
> 
> March for our Lives
> 
> Parkland student: My generation won't stand for this (Opinion) - CNN
> 
> Activists Lay Thousands of Shoes Outside U.S. Capitol
> 
> View attachment 182517
> 
> 
> 
> If a Muslim decided that it would be a good time to get his 72 virgins, and took a truck into the mall and ran over those snowflakes, would the school be responsible for using young children for their propaganda needs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Inflammatory much?
> 
> No young children involved. L2read.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Under 21?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's not young children. These are older teens.Young children would be elementary school age.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those that want to ban young children of 18 -20 years old from having a legal rifle and exercise their 2nd amendment, yet they can go out with liberal propaganda and exercise their 1st amendment...
Click to expand...


If a 19 year old with serious problems had not had that gun designed for war, 17 of them would not be dead.


----------



## Moonglow

andaronjim said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Wow Dirty Democrats are exploiting naive kids for politics, that's sad.
> Even if the Crazy Democrats could ban guns today it would be impossible to stop the Democrat Party's Criminals and Terrorist from getting their hands on guns.
> People want to be able to protect themselves from the Democratic Party's Criminals and Terrorist.*
> 
> View attachment 182522
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, as if Republicans don't use kids for politics.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 182523
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fake Quote Files: Adolf Hitler on Gun Registration, Conquest and Disarmament
> 
> "
> *Fake Quote Files: Adolf Hitler on Gun Registration, Conquest and Disarmament"*
> 
> "
> This quote actually has quite a history, appearing over 100 times, in various forms, in different print sources. Its message is not subtle: gun registration leads to gun confiscation which leads to Auschwitz. And in case you weren’t clear about the connection between Nazis and contemporary gun control advocates, the last sentence spells it out: people in “the future” (i.e., the _present_) who advocate registration are literally “following Hitler’s lead.” That sound you hear is civilization being throttled by the hands of limousine liberal legislators.
> 
> Only two problems: one, there’s not a _shred_ of historical evidence that Hitler ever said this, and two, it wouldn’t have made any sense even if he had.
> 
> First, no source for this quote (if people bother citing any) checks out. It is generally sourced to an address from Hitler to the Reichstag: _Adolph Hitler, ‘Abschied vom Hessenland!’ [‘Farewell to Hessia!’], [‘Berlin Daily’ (loose English translation)], Apr. 15, 1935, page 3, Einleitung Von Eberhard Beckmann [Introduction by Eberhard Beckmann]_.
> 
> Bernard Harcout, political science chair at the University of Chicago, writes, “[This] infamous quote is probably a fraud and was likely never uttered. The citation reference is a jumbled and incomprehensible mess that has never been properly identified or authenticated, and no one has been able to produce a document corresponding to the quote. It has been the subject of much research, all of it fruitless, and has now entered the annals of urban legend.”"
> 
> 
> What a fucking surprise. The right is making fake news.
> 
> Whod of thunkt it?
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In your own link
> 
> 
> 
> The 1938 law, which did take place under the Nazi government, prohibited Jews from owning guns, but simultaneously liberalized gun restrictions for most everyone else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We saw how well that gun law did for the Jews.  As long as you were a proud Nazi who shot and beat up Jews you could have a gun..Sounds like some liberals I know.
Click to expand...

You claim that liberals are the anti-gunners...which is it? Or is that the logic of an ham with a split level head?


----------



## Votto

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Witchit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Watch: Students Put Pencils Down, Walk Out in Gun Protests
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thousands of students across the D.C. area staged walkouts Wednesday to protest gun violence, one month after the deadly shooting inside a high school in Parkland, Florida.
> 
> Police cruisers escorted hundreds of students from Montgomery Blair High School as they marched through Silver Spring, Maryland, carrying signs that said "Protect Children, Not Guns" and "Our Blood, Your Hands."
> 
> The walkout is one of the first of many in the region.
> 
> The first large-scale, coordinated national demonstration is planned for 10 a.m. Wednesday, when organizers of the Women's March called for a 17-minute walkout -- with one minute for each of the 17 students and staff members killed in Florida. Many organizers and participants are using the #enough hashtag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thousands of Students Are Walking Out of School in Nationwide Protests. Here’s Why
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 1969 Supreme Court ruling on the case _Tinker v. Des Moines Independent Community School District_ makes it clear that students don’t “shed their constitutional rights to freedom of speech or expression at the schoolhouse gate.” But that does come with some caveats and complications.
> 
> 
> First, it only applies to public schools. “This is because public schools are run by the government and private schools aren’t, and the First Amendment only controls what the government can and can’t do,” the ACLU explains on its “Know Your Rights” page. Students at private schools can be stopped from participating in protests like the #Enough National School walkout, and students should consult with their teachers and school administrators and know what the policies are regarding protests or absences.
> Second, free speech in schools extends “as long as you don’t disrupt the functioning of the school or violate the school’s content-neutral policies,” the ACLU explains, and what is “disruptive” is contextual. If deemed disruptive, “schools can stop students from participating,” according to CNN.
> Third, you can be punished for participating — not over what you are protesting, but for being absent from class. “The exact punishment you could face will vary by your state, school district, and school,” the ACLU explains. “Find out more by reading the policies of your school and school district. If you’re planning to miss a class or two, look at the policy for unexcused absences.” If planned ahead with parents, students may be able to be signed out of a class by a parent.
> Finally, schools are mandated to be guardians to their students. “Schools stand in what’s known as loco parentis, so we don’t simply release our students into the ether,” Francisco Negron, the Chief Legal Officer at the National School Boards Association, told NPR. Negron issued guidance to schools ahead of the walkouts. “Chief among our recommendations is that to the extent possible, school districts should plan ahead and engage your students, parents, and stakeholders,” the checklist reads. Teachers also have a complex position when it comes to protesting; they can often protest on their own time, but not during class time, according to CNN.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Next nationwide protest is March 24th, and I will be attending that one.
> 
> March for our Lives
> 
> Parkland student: My generation won't stand for this (Opinion) - CNN
> 
> Activists Lay Thousands of Shoes Outside U.S. Capitol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Activists placed thousands of pairs of shoes on the lawn outside the Capitol in Washington, D.C. Tuesday to memorialize children killed by gun violence.
> 
> The demonstration was planned by international advocacy group Avaaz to represent the number of children killed by guns since the Sandy Hook Elementary School shooting in 2012, CBS News reports.
> 
> The demonstration was based on research by the American Academy of Pediatrics that found that 1,300 children die from gun shot wounds in the U.S. annually, or about three daily. Thus the display featured 7,000 pairs of shoes.
> 
> The protestors assembled the empty shoes on the southeast lawn from 8:30 a.m. to 2 p.m. in an effort to push Congress for gun reform.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 182517
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm curious, would educators also coordinate a nation wide protest by children on abortion?
> 
> How about the insane amount of spending the government does as the government spends their future away?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And how about a protest about the 50,000 Americans per year who are killed by heroin that's being brought in by the Mexican Drug Cartels.
> BTW the Dems are fighting for open borders and Obama sold guns to the Mexican Drug Cartels.
Click to expand...


No, no, that is a good way to die even though drug deaths far outnumber drug deaths and even though the drug culture promotes the most gun violence in society.


----------



## Hugo Furst

MaryAnne11 said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Witchit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Witchit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> If a Muslim decided that it would be a good time to get his 72 virgins, and took a truck into the mall and ran over those snowflakes, would the school be responsible for using young children for their propaganda needs?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inflammatory much?
> 
> No young children involved. L2read.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Under 21?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's not young children. These are older teens.Young children would be elementary school age.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those that want to ban young children of 18 -20 years old from having a legal rifle and exercise their 2nd amendment, yet they can go out with liberal propaganda and exercise their 1st amendment...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If a 19 year old with serious problems had not had that gun designed for war, 17 of them would not be dead.
Click to expand...


Yes

because guns are the only way for a 19 year old with serious problems to kill mass amounts of people.


----------



## there4eyeM

The demonstrators are going to learn that the U.S. has a representative government, and they are going to see clearly who is represented. Then, after they see it is not they who are represented, perhaps they will start to demonstrate for a real cause; the end of the two party dictatorship and dominance by vested interests.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

MaryAnne11 said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Witchit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Witchit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> If a Muslim decided that it would be a good time to get his 72 virgins, and took a truck into the mall and ran over those snowflakes, would the school be responsible for using young children for their propaganda needs?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inflammatory much?
> 
> No young children involved. L2read.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Under 21?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's not young children. These are older teens.Young children would be elementary school age.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those that want to ban young children of 18 -20 years old from having a legal rifle and exercise their 2nd amendment, yet they can go out with liberal propaganda and exercise their 1st amendment...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If a 19 year old with serious problems had not had that gun designed for war, 17 of them would not be dead.
Click to expand...

First if the 19 year old had been arrested by the liberal Broward County police the 39 times they were notified, he wouldn't of had a gun, NOT DESIGNED FOR WAR.
Second if the FBI would of taken the information and passed it on to those in charge, the 19  year old wouldn't of had a gun, NOT DESIGNED FOR WAR.
Third if the school system would of stopped the idiot who opened the door, for the gas mask wearing, not for war gun toting, 19 year old, 17 of them would not be dead.
I see where liberals failed over and over , yet instead of pulling your head out of you smelly, big, ass, you continue to blame others for the victimization of liberalism..

*LIBERALISM = FAILURE......Liberal compassion kills people....

*


----------



## Witchit

andaronjim said:


> Witchit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Witchit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Witchit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Watch: Students Put Pencils Down, Walk Out in Gun Protests
> 
> Thousands of Students Are Walking Out of School in Nationwide Protests. Here’s Why
> 
> Next nationwide protest is March 24th, and I will be attending that one.
> 
> March for our Lives
> 
> Parkland student: My generation won't stand for this (Opinion) - CNN
> 
> Activists Lay Thousands of Shoes Outside U.S. Capitol
> 
> View attachment 182517
> 
> 
> 
> If a Muslim decided that it would be a good time to get his 72 virgins, and took a truck into the mall and ran over those snowflakes, would the school be responsible for using young children for their propaganda needs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Inflammatory much?
> 
> No young children involved. L2read.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Under 21?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's not young children. These are older teens.Young children would be elementary school age.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those that want to ban young children of 18 -20 years old from having a legal rifle and exercise their 2nd amendment, yet they can go out with liberal propaganda and exercise their 1st amendment...
Click to expand...


18-20 y/o’s are young ADULTS.


----------



## Witchit

Votto said:


> Witchit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Watch: Students Put Pencils Down, Walk Out in Gun Protests
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thousands of students across the D.C. area staged walkouts Wednesday to protest gun violence, one month after the deadly shooting inside a high school in Parkland, Florida.
> 
> Police cruisers escorted hundreds of students from Montgomery Blair High School as they marched through Silver Spring, Maryland, carrying signs that said "Protect Children, Not Guns" and "Our Blood, Your Hands."
> 
> The walkout is one of the first of many in the region.
> 
> The first large-scale, coordinated national demonstration is planned for 10 a.m. Wednesday, when organizers of the Women's March called for a 17-minute walkout -- with one minute for each of the 17 students and staff members killed in Florida. Many organizers and participants are using the #enough hashtag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thousands of Students Are Walking Out of School in Nationwide Protests. Here’s Why
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 1969 Supreme Court ruling on the case _Tinker v. Des Moines Independent Community School District_ makes it clear that students don’t “shed their constitutional rights to freedom of speech or expression at the schoolhouse gate.” But that does come with some caveats and complications.
> 
> 
> First, it only applies to public schools. “This is because public schools are run by the government and private schools aren’t, and the First Amendment only controls what the government can and can’t do,” the ACLU explains on its “Know Your Rights” page. Students at private schools can be stopped from participating in protests like the #Enough National School walkout, and students should consult with their teachers and school administrators and know what the policies are regarding protests or absences.
> Second, free speech in schools extends “as long as you don’t disrupt the functioning of the school or violate the school’s content-neutral policies,” the ACLU explains, and what is “disruptive” is contextual. If deemed disruptive, “schools can stop students from participating,” according to CNN.
> Third, you can be punished for participating — not over what you are protesting, but for being absent from class. “The exact punishment you could face will vary by your state, school district, and school,” the ACLU explains. “Find out more by reading the policies of your school and school district. If you’re planning to miss a class or two, look at the policy for unexcused absences.” If planned ahead with parents, students may be able to be signed out of a class by a parent.
> Finally, schools are mandated to be guardians to their students. “Schools stand in what’s known as loco parentis, so we don’t simply release our students into the ether,” Francisco Negron, the Chief Legal Officer at the National School Boards Association, told NPR. Negron issued guidance to schools ahead of the walkouts. “Chief among our recommendations is that to the extent possible, school districts should plan ahead and engage your students, parents, and stakeholders,” the checklist reads. Teachers also have a complex position when it comes to protesting; they can often protest on their own time, but not during class time, according to CNN.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Next nationwide protest is March 24th, and I will be attending that one.
> 
> March for our Lives
> 
> Parkland student: My generation won't stand for this (Opinion) - CNN
> 
> Activists Lay Thousands of Shoes Outside U.S. Capitol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Activists placed thousands of pairs of shoes on the lawn outside the Capitol in Washington, D.C. Tuesday to memorialize children killed by gun violence.
> 
> The demonstration was planned by international advocacy group Avaaz to represent the number of children killed by guns since the Sandy Hook Elementary School shooting in 2012, CBS News reports.
> 
> The demonstration was based on research by the American Academy of Pediatrics that found that 1,300 children die from gun shot wounds in the U.S. annually, or about three daily. Thus the display featured 7,000 pairs of shoes.
> 
> The protestors assembled the empty shoes on the southeast lawn from 8:30 a.m. to 2 p.m. in an effort to push Congress for gun reform.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 182517
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm curious, would educators also coordinate a nation wide protest by children on abortion?
> 
> How about the insane amount of spending the government does as the government spends their future away?
Click to expand...


 If you want to change the subject, you’re going to have to start a new thread.


----------



## Skull Pilot

AsianTrumpSupporter said:


> I'm so glad I finished with all of my schooling before libtards took over everything.


I think I would have stayed in class.

I never was one for moving with the herd


----------



## Skull Pilot

Witchit said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Witchit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Witchit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> If a Muslim decided that it would be a good time to get his 72 virgins, and took a truck into the mall and ran over those snowflakes, would the school be responsible for using young children for their propaganda needs?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inflammatory much?
> 
> No young children involved. L2read.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Under 21?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's not young children. These are older teens.Young children would be elementary school age.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those that want to ban young children of 18 -20 years old from having a legal rifle and exercise their 2nd amendment, yet they can go out with liberal propaganda and exercise their 1st amendment...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 18-20 y/o’s are young ADULTS.
Click to expand...

no these days people are children until they are 26


----------



## SassyIrishLass

And at the end of the day nothing will have changed.


----------



## Skull Pilot

frigidweirdo said:


> AsianTrumpSupporter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so glad I finished with all of my schooling before libtards took over everything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't want people exercising their right to protest, now would we?
> 
> The US Bill of Rights as seen by the right.
> 
> First Amendment
> 
> Don't say anything about taking my guns away, don't protest my guns, and don't mention my religion either.
> 
> Second Amendment
> 
> Guns, guns, guns, guns, guns, guns, guns, guns shall not be infringed to me or my buddies, other fuckers we don't care about.
> 
> Third Amendment
> 
> Keep away from my house bitch, I've got guns.
> 
> Fourth Amendment
> 
> I have the right to be secure in my guns, and no warrants shall be made to take my guns, bitches.
> 
> Fifth Amendment
> 
> No person shall be arrested for using their gun unless they're a criminal, and I'm not a criminal no matter how many laws I break.
> 
> Sixth Amendment
> 
> I have the right to not be tried for using my guns.
> 
> Seventh Amendment
> 
> See the Sixth Amendment, guns, guns, guns.
> 
> Eighth Amendment
> 
> Taking my guns away is the only cruel and unusual punishment not allowed.
> 
> Ninth Amendment
> 
> Even if all the other Amendments don't make you think you can take my guns away, this one means you can't take my fucking guns away. Fuck you.
> 
> Tenth Amendment
> 
> You can amend any of these Amendments, except the ones about guns, now fuck off.
Click to expand...

They can exercise their right all they want but they should all be disciplined for walking out of school.

In fact they should all be sued to reimburse the salaries of teachers for the day

If they want to protest they can do it on their own time

And FYI no one is actually following the procedure to amend the Constitution.


----------



## Witchit

Skull Pilot said:


> Witchit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Witchit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Witchit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Inflammatory much?
> 
> No young children involved. L2read.
> 
> 
> 
> Under 21?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's not young children. These are older teens.Young children would be elementary school age.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those that want to ban young children of 18 -20 years old from having a legal rifle and exercise their 2nd amendment, yet they can go out with liberal propaganda and exercise their 1st amendment...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 18-20 y/o’s are young ADULTS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no these days people are children until they are 26
Click to expand...

 Oh sure, now you’re quoting the ACA!

Which also states that young adults offspring. They are not children, and we both know that


Skull Pilot said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AsianTrumpSupporter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so glad I finished with all of my schooling before libtards took over everything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't want people exercising their right to protest, now would we?
> 
> The US Bill of Rights as seen by the right.
> 
> First Amendment
> 
> Don't say anything about taking my guns away, don't protest my guns, and don't mention my religion either.
> 
> Second Amendment
> 
> Guns, guns, guns, guns, guns, guns, guns, guns shall not be infringed to me or my buddies, other fuckers we don't care about.
> 
> Third Amendment
> 
> Keep away from my house bitch, I've got guns.
> 
> Fourth Amendment
> 
> I have the right to be secure in my guns, and no warrants shall be made to take my guns, bitches.
> 
> Fifth Amendment
> 
> No person shall be arrested for using their gun unless they're a criminal, and I'm not a criminal no matter how many laws I break.
> 
> Sixth Amendment
> 
> I have the right to not be tried for using my guns.
> 
> Seventh Amendment
> 
> See the Sixth Amendment, guns, guns, guns.
> 
> Eighth Amendment
> 
> Taking my guns away is the only cruel and unusual punishment not allowed.
> 
> Ninth Amendment
> 
> Even if all the other Amendments don't make you think you can take my guns away, this one means you can't take my fucking guns away. Fuck you.
> 
> Tenth Amendment
> 
> You can amend any of these Amendments, except the ones about guns, now fuck off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They can exercise their right all they want but they should all be disciplined for walking out of school.
> 
> In fact they should all be sued to reimburse the salaries of teachers for the day
> 
> If they want to protest they can do it on their own time
Click to expand...


Unless of course they were conservative kids. That would obviously be completely different.


----------



## bodecea

Votto said:


> Witchit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Watch: Students Put Pencils Down, Walk Out in Gun Protests
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thousands of students across the D.C. area staged walkouts Wednesday to protest gun violence, one month after the deadly shooting inside a high school in Parkland, Florida.
> 
> Police cruisers escorted hundreds of students from Montgomery Blair High School as they marched through Silver Spring, Maryland, carrying signs that said "Protect Children, Not Guns" and "Our Blood, Your Hands."
> 
> The walkout is one of the first of many in the region.
> 
> The first large-scale, coordinated national demonstration is planned for 10 a.m. Wednesday, when organizers of the Women's March called for a 17-minute walkout -- with one minute for each of the 17 students and staff members killed in Florida. Many organizers and participants are using the #enough hashtag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thousands of Students Are Walking Out of School in Nationwide Protests. Here’s Why
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 1969 Supreme Court ruling on the case _Tinker v. Des Moines Independent Community School District_ makes it clear that students don’t “shed their constitutional rights to freedom of speech or expression at the schoolhouse gate.” But that does come with some caveats and complications.
> 
> 
> First, it only applies to public schools. “This is because public schools are run by the government and private schools aren’t, and the First Amendment only controls what the government can and can’t do,” the ACLU explains on its “Know Your Rights” page. Students at private schools can be stopped from participating in protests like the #Enough National School walkout, and students should consult with their teachers and school administrators and know what the policies are regarding protests or absences.
> Second, free speech in schools extends “as long as you don’t disrupt the functioning of the school or violate the school’s content-neutral policies,” the ACLU explains, and what is “disruptive” is contextual. If deemed disruptive, “schools can stop students from participating,” according to CNN.
> Third, you can be punished for participating — not over what you are protesting, but for being absent from class. “The exact punishment you could face will vary by your state, school district, and school,” the ACLU explains. “Find out more by reading the policies of your school and school district. If you’re planning to miss a class or two, look at the policy for unexcused absences.” If planned ahead with parents, students may be able to be signed out of a class by a parent.
> Finally, schools are mandated to be guardians to their students. “Schools stand in what’s known as loco parentis, so we don’t simply release our students into the ether,” Francisco Negron, the Chief Legal Officer at the National School Boards Association, told NPR. Negron issued guidance to schools ahead of the walkouts. “Chief among our recommendations is that to the extent possible, school districts should plan ahead and engage your students, parents, and stakeholders,” the checklist reads. Teachers also have a complex position when it comes to protesting; they can often protest on their own time, but not during class time, according to CNN.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Next nationwide protest is March 24th, and I will be attending that one.
> 
> March for our Lives
> 
> Parkland student: My generation won't stand for this (Opinion) - CNN
> 
> Activists Lay Thousands of Shoes Outside U.S. Capitol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Activists placed thousands of pairs of shoes on the lawn outside the Capitol in Washington, D.C. Tuesday to memorialize children killed by gun violence.
> 
> The demonstration was planned by international advocacy group Avaaz to represent the number of children killed by guns since the Sandy Hook Elementary School shooting in 2012, CBS News reports.
> 
> The demonstration was based on research by the American Academy of Pediatrics that found that 1,300 children die from gun shot wounds in the U.S. annually, or about three daily. Thus the display featured 7,000 pairs of shoes.
> 
> The protestors assembled the empty shoes on the southeast lawn from 8:30 a.m. to 2 p.m. in an effort to push Congress for gun reform.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 182517
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm curious, would educators also coordinate a nation wide protest by children on abortion?
> 
> How about the insane amount of spending the government does as the government spends their future away?
Click to expand...

It's a shame about all those women FORCED to get abortions in this country.


----------



## Skull Pilot

bodecea said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AsianTrumpSupporter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so glad I finished with all of my schooling before libtards took over everything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't want people exercising their right to protest, now would we?
> 
> The US Bill of Rights as seen by the right.
> 
> First Amendment
> 
> Don't say anything about taking my guns away, don't protest my guns, and don't mention my religion either.
> 
> Second Amendment
> 
> Guns, guns, guns, guns, guns, guns, guns, guns shall not be infringed to me or my buddies, other fuckers we don't care about.
> 
> Third Amendment
> 
> Keep away from my house bitch, I've got guns.
> 
> Fourth Amendment
> 
> I have the right to be secure in my guns, and no warrants shall be made to take my guns, bitches.
> 
> Fifth Amendment
> 
> No person shall be arrested for using their gun unless they're a criminal, and I'm not a criminal no matter how many laws I break.
> 
> Sixth Amendment
> 
> I have the right to not be tried for using my guns.
> 
> Seventh Amendment
> 
> See the Sixth Amendment, guns, guns, guns.
> 
> Eighth Amendment
> 
> Taking my guns away is the only cruel and unusual punishment not allowed.
> 
> Ninth Amendment
> 
> Even if all the other Amendments don't make you think you can take my guns away, this one means you can't take my fucking guns away. Fuck you.
> 
> Tenth Amendment
> 
> You can amend any of these Amendments, except the ones about guns, now fuck off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, we pay taxes so young people can go and protest instead of staying in school and not be indoctrinated with liberal propaganda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not a fan of the 1st Amendment, eh?
Click to expand...


They have a right to protest but they can still be disciplined for walking out of class and they should be sued to reimburse the teachers' salaries for the day and to cover the police that will no doubt be assigned to keep the protest orderly


----------



## Skull Pilot

Witchit said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Witchit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Witchit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> Under 21?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not young children. These are older teens.Young children would be elementary school age.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those that want to ban young children of 18 -20 years old from having a legal rifle and exercise their 2nd amendment, yet they can go out with liberal propaganda and exercise their 1st amendment...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 18-20 y/o’s are young ADULTS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no these days people are children until they are 26
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh sure, now you’re quoting the ACA!
> 
> Which also states that young adults offspring. They are not children, and we both know that
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AsianTrumpSupporter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so glad I finished with all of my schooling before libtards took over everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wouldn't want people exercising their right to protest, now would we?
> 
> The US Bill of Rights as seen by the right.
> 
> First Amendment
> 
> Don't say anything about taking my guns away, don't protest my guns, and don't mention my religion either.
> 
> Second Amendment
> 
> Guns, guns, guns, guns, guns, guns, guns, guns shall not be infringed to me or my buddies, other fuckers we don't care about.
> 
> Third Amendment
> 
> Keep away from my house bitch, I've got guns.
> 
> Fourth Amendment
> 
> I have the right to be secure in my guns, and no warrants shall be made to take my guns, bitches.
> 
> Fifth Amendment
> 
> No person shall be arrested for using their gun unless they're a criminal, and I'm not a criminal no matter how many laws I break.
> 
> Sixth Amendment
> 
> I have the right to not be tried for using my guns.
> 
> Seventh Amendment
> 
> See the Sixth Amendment, guns, guns, guns.
> 
> Eighth Amendment
> 
> Taking my guns away is the only cruel and unusual punishment not allowed.
> 
> Ninth Amendment
> 
> Even if all the other Amendments don't make you think you can take my guns away, this one means you can't take my fucking guns away. Fuck you.
> 
> Tenth Amendment
> 
> You can amend any of these Amendments, except the ones about guns, now fuck off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They can exercise their right all they want but they should all be disciplined for walking out of school.
> 
> In fact they should all be sued to reimburse the salaries of teachers for the day
> 
> If they want to protest they can do it on their own time
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unless of course they were conservative kids. That would obviously be completely different.
Click to expand...


When yiou can be listed as a dependent on your Mommy's tax returns you are NOT an adult


----------



## Witchit

Skull Pilot said:


> Witchit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Witchit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Witchit said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's not young children. These are older teens.Young children would be elementary school age.
> 
> 
> 
> Those that want to ban young children of 18 -20 years old from having a legal rifle and exercise their 2nd amendment, yet they can go out with liberal propaganda and exercise their 1st amendment...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 18-20 y/o’s are young ADULTS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no these days people are children until they are 26
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh sure, now you’re quoting the ACA!
> 
> Which also states that young adults offspring. They are not children, and we both know that
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AsianTrumpSupporter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so glad I finished with all of my schooling before libtards took over everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wouldn't want people exercising their right to protest, now would we?
> 
> The US Bill of Rights as seen by the right.
> 
> First Amendment
> 
> Don't say anything about taking my guns away, don't protest my guns, and don't mention my religion either.
> 
> Second Amendment
> 
> Guns, guns, guns, guns, guns, guns, guns, guns shall not be infringed to me or my buddies, other fuckers we don't care about.
> 
> Third Amendment
> 
> Keep away from my house bitch, I've got guns.
> 
> Fourth Amendment
> 
> I have the right to be secure in my guns, and no warrants shall be made to take my guns, bitches.
> 
> Fifth Amendment
> 
> No person shall be arrested for using their gun unless they're a criminal, and I'm not a criminal no matter how many laws I break.
> 
> Sixth Amendment
> 
> I have the right to not be tried for using my guns.
> 
> Seventh Amendment
> 
> See the Sixth Amendment, guns, guns, guns.
> 
> Eighth Amendment
> 
> Taking my guns away is the only cruel and unusual punishment not allowed.
> 
> Ninth Amendment
> 
> Even if all the other Amendments don't make you think you can take my guns away, this one means you can't take my fucking guns away. Fuck you.
> 
> Tenth Amendment
> 
> You can amend any of these Amendments, except the ones about guns, now fuck off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They can exercise their right all they want but they should all be disciplined for walking out of school.
> 
> In fact they should all be sued to reimburse the salaries of teachers for the day
> 
> If they want to protest they can do it on their own time
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unless of course they were conservative kids. That would obviously be completely different.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When yiou can be listed as a dependent on your Mommy's tax returns you are NOT an adult
Click to expand...


From a legal perspective, you are quite wrong.


----------



## Skull Pilot

Witchit said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Witchit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Witchit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> Under 21?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not young children. These are older teens.Young children would be elementary school age.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those that want to ban young children of 18 -20 years old from having a legal rifle and exercise their 2nd amendment, yet they can go out with liberal propaganda and exercise their 1st amendment...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 18-20 y/o’s are young ADULTS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no these days people are children until they are 26
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh sure, now you’re quoting the ACA!
> 
> Which also states that young adults offspring. They are not children, and we both know that
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AsianTrumpSupporter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so glad I finished with all of my schooling before libtards took over everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wouldn't want people exercising their right to protest, now would we?
> 
> The US Bill of Rights as seen by the right.
> 
> First Amendment
> 
> Don't say anything about taking my guns away, don't protest my guns, and don't mention my religion either.
> 
> Second Amendment
> 
> Guns, guns, guns, guns, guns, guns, guns, guns shall not be infringed to me or my buddies, other fuckers we don't care about.
> 
> Third Amendment
> 
> Keep away from my house bitch, I've got guns.
> 
> Fourth Amendment
> 
> I have the right to be secure in my guns, and no warrants shall be made to take my guns, bitches.
> 
> Fifth Amendment
> 
> No person shall be arrested for using their gun unless they're a criminal, and I'm not a criminal no matter how many laws I break.
> 
> Sixth Amendment
> 
> I have the right to not be tried for using my guns.
> 
> Seventh Amendment
> 
> See the Sixth Amendment, guns, guns, guns.
> 
> Eighth Amendment
> 
> Taking my guns away is the only cruel and unusual punishment not allowed.
> 
> Ninth Amendment
> 
> Even if all the other Amendments don't make you think you can take my guns away, this one means you can't take my fucking guns away. Fuck you.
> 
> Tenth Amendment
> 
> You can amend any of these Amendments, except the ones about guns, now fuck off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They can exercise their right all they want but they should all be disciplined for walking out of school.
> 
> In fact they should all be sued to reimburse the salaries of teachers for the day
> 
> If they want to protest they can do it on their own time
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unless of course they were conservative kids. That would obviously be completely different.
Click to expand...


No it wouldn't

I am not partisan hack sheep so I actually apply the same standard of behavior to everyone equally


----------



## MaryAnne11

there4eyeM said:


> The demonstrators are going to learn that the U.S. has a representative government, and they are going to see clearly who is represented. Then, after they see it is not they who are represented, perhaps they will start to demonstrate for a real cause; the end of the two party dictatorship and dominance by vested interests.



Then they will begin to vote the asses out that are controlled by the NRA!

Many of those students will turn 18 this year. All will be 18 by 2020!

They will not forget their dead friends. That sight will never go away in their lifetimes.


----------



## Skull Pilot

Witchit said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Witchit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Witchit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those that want to ban young children of 18 -20 years old from having a legal rifle and exercise their 2nd amendment, yet they can go out with liberal propaganda and exercise their 1st amendment...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 18-20 y/o’s are young ADULTS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no these days people are children until they are 26
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh sure, now you’re quoting the ACA!
> 
> Which also states that young adults offspring. They are not children, and we both know that
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AsianTrumpSupporter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so glad I finished with all of my schooling before libtards took over everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wouldn't want people exercising their right to protest, now would we?
> 
> The US Bill of Rights as seen by the right.
> 
> First Amendment
> 
> Don't say anything about taking my guns away, don't protest my guns, and don't mention my religion either.
> 
> Second Amendment
> 
> Guns, guns, guns, guns, guns, guns, guns, guns shall not be infringed to me or my buddies, other fuckers we don't care about.
> 
> Third Amendment
> 
> Keep away from my house bitch, I've got guns.
> 
> Fourth Amendment
> 
> I have the right to be secure in my guns, and no warrants shall be made to take my guns, bitches.
> 
> Fifth Amendment
> 
> No person shall be arrested for using their gun unless they're a criminal, and I'm not a criminal no matter how many laws I break.
> 
> Sixth Amendment
> 
> I have the right to not be tried for using my guns.
> 
> Seventh Amendment
> 
> See the Sixth Amendment, guns, guns, guns.
> 
> Eighth Amendment
> 
> Taking my guns away is the only cruel and unusual punishment not allowed.
> 
> Ninth Amendment
> 
> Even if all the other Amendments don't make you think you can take my guns away, this one means you can't take my fucking guns away. Fuck you.
> 
> Tenth Amendment
> 
> You can amend any of these Amendments, except the ones about guns, now fuck off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They can exercise their right all they want but they should all be disciplined for walking out of school.
> 
> In fact they should all be sued to reimburse the salaries of teachers for the day
> 
> If they want to protest they can do it on their own time
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unless of course they were conservative kids. That would obviously be completely different.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When yiou can be listed as a dependent on your Mommy's tax returns you are NOT an adult
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> From a legal perspective, you are quite wrong.
Click to expand...


So you're still a dependent huh? 

Thought so

If you are not paying your own way you are not an adult.


----------



## bodecea

SassyIrishLass said:


> And at the end of the day nothing will have changed.


If the NRA, their blood cult members, and the politicians they've bought have anything to say about it.    And just counting down until the next mass shooting.   Where the NRA and gun makers can make even more $$$$.


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb




----------



## MaryAnne11

Votto said:


> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Witchit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Watch: Students Put Pencils Down, Walk Out in Gun Protests
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thousands of students across the D.C. area staged walkouts Wednesday to protest gun violence, one month after the deadly shooting inside a high school in Parkland, Florida.
> 
> Police cruisers escorted hundreds of students from Montgomery Blair High School as they marched through Silver Spring, Maryland, carrying signs that said "Protect Children, Not Guns" and "Our Blood, Your Hands."
> 
> The walkout is one of the first of many in the region.
> 
> The first large-scale, coordinated national demonstration is planned for 10 a.m. Wednesday, when organizers of the Women's March called for a 17-minute walkout -- with one minute for each of the 17 students and staff members killed in Florida. Many organizers and participants are using the #enough hashtag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thousands of Students Are Walking Out of School in Nationwide Protests. Here’s Why
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 1969 Supreme Court ruling on the case _Tinker v. Des Moines Independent Community School District_ makes it clear that students don’t “shed their constitutional rights to freedom of speech or expression at the schoolhouse gate.” But that does come with some caveats and complications.
> 
> 
> First, it only applies to public schools. “This is because public schools are run by the government and private schools aren’t, and the First Amendment only controls what the government can and can’t do,” the ACLU explains on its “Know Your Rights” page. Students at private schools can be stopped from participating in protests like the #Enough National School walkout, and students should consult with their teachers and school administrators and know what the policies are regarding protests or absences.
> Second, free speech in schools extends “as long as you don’t disrupt the functioning of the school or violate the school’s content-neutral policies,” the ACLU explains, and what is “disruptive” is contextual. If deemed disruptive, “schools can stop students from participating,” according to CNN.
> Third, you can be punished for participating — not over what you are protesting, but for being absent from class. “The exact punishment you could face will vary by your state, school district, and school,” the ACLU explains. “Find out more by reading the policies of your school and school district. If you’re planning to miss a class or two, look at the policy for unexcused absences.” If planned ahead with parents, students may be able to be signed out of a class by a parent.
> Finally, schools are mandated to be guardians to their students. “Schools stand in what’s known as loco parentis, so we don’t simply release our students into the ether,” Francisco Negron, the Chief Legal Officer at the National School Boards Association, told NPR. Negron issued guidance to schools ahead of the walkouts. “Chief among our recommendations is that to the extent possible, school districts should plan ahead and engage your students, parents, and stakeholders,” the checklist reads. Teachers also have a complex position when it comes to protesting; they can often protest on their own time, but not during class time, according to CNN.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Next nationwide protest is March 24th, and I will be attending that one.
> 
> March for our Lives
> 
> Parkland student: My generation won't stand for this (Opinion) - CNN
> 
> Activists Lay Thousands of Shoes Outside U.S. Capitol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Activists placed thousands of pairs of shoes on the lawn outside the Capitol in Washington, D.C. Tuesday to memorialize children killed by gun violence.
> 
> The demonstration was planned by international advocacy group Avaaz to represent the number of children killed by guns since the Sandy Hook Elementary School shooting in 2012, CBS News reports.
> 
> The demonstration was based on research by the American Academy of Pediatrics that found that 1,300 children die from gun shot wounds in the U.S. annually, or about three daily. Thus the display featured 7,000 pairs of shoes.
> 
> The protestors assembled the empty shoes on the southeast lawn from 8:30 a.m. to 2 p.m. in an effort to push Congress for gun reform.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 182517
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm curious, would educators also coordinate a nation wide protest by children on abortion?
> 
> How about the insane amount of spending the government does as the government spends their future away?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And how about a protest about the 50,000 Americans per year who are killed by heroin that's being brought in by the Mexican Drug Cartels.
> BTW the Dems are fighting for open borders and Obama sold guns to the Mexican Drug Cartels.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, no, that is a good way to die even though drug deaths far outnumber drug deaths and even though the drug culture promotes the most gun violence in society.
Click to expand...


Those kids did not do drugs. They were in School learning to be good citizens!

Do not compare!


----------



## Skull Pilot

MaryAnne11 said:


> there4eyeM said:
> 
> 
> 
> The demonstrators are going to learn that the U.S. has a representative government, and they are going to see clearly who is represented. Then, after they see it is not they who are represented, perhaps they will start to demonstrate for a real cause; the end of the two party dictatorship and dominance by vested interests.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then they will begin to vote the asses out that are controlled by the NRA!
> 
> Many of those students will turn 18 this year. All will be 18 by 2020!
> 
> They will not forget their dead friends. That sight will never go away in their lifetimes.
Click to expand...


That's not what history tells us about these protests

Occupy Wall Street died with a whimper just like this will


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb

MaryAnne11 said:


> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Witchit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Watch: Students Put Pencils Down, Walk Out in Gun Protests
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thousands of students across the D.C. area staged walkouts Wednesday to protest gun violence, one month after the deadly shooting inside a high school in Parkland, Florida.
> 
> Police cruisers escorted hundreds of students from Montgomery Blair High School as they marched through Silver Spring, Maryland, carrying signs that said "Protect Children, Not Guns" and "Our Blood, Your Hands."
> 
> The walkout is one of the first of many in the region.
> 
> The first large-scale, coordinated national demonstration is planned for 10 a.m. Wednesday, when organizers of the Women's March called for a 17-minute walkout -- with one minute for each of the 17 students and staff members killed in Florida. Many organizers and participants are using the #enough hashtag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thousands of Students Are Walking Out of School in Nationwide Protests. Here’s Why
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 1969 Supreme Court ruling on the case _Tinker v. Des Moines Independent Community School District_ makes it clear that students don’t “shed their constitutional rights to freedom of speech or expression at the schoolhouse gate.” But that does come with some caveats and complications.
> 
> 
> First, it only applies to public schools. “This is because public schools are run by the government and private schools aren’t, and the First Amendment only controls what the government can and can’t do,” the ACLU explains on its “Know Your Rights” page. Students at private schools can be stopped from participating in protests like the #Enough National School walkout, and students should consult with their teachers and school administrators and know what the policies are regarding protests or absences.
> Second, free speech in schools extends “as long as you don’t disrupt the functioning of the school or violate the school’s content-neutral policies,” the ACLU explains, and what is “disruptive” is contextual. If deemed disruptive, “schools can stop students from participating,” according to CNN.
> Third, you can be punished for participating — not over what you are protesting, but for being absent from class. “The exact punishment you could face will vary by your state, school district, and school,” the ACLU explains. “Find out more by reading the policies of your school and school district. If you’re planning to miss a class or two, look at the policy for unexcused absences.” If planned ahead with parents, students may be able to be signed out of a class by a parent.
> Finally, schools are mandated to be guardians to their students. “Schools stand in what’s known as loco parentis, so we don’t simply release our students into the ether,” Francisco Negron, the Chief Legal Officer at the National School Boards Association, told NPR. Negron issued guidance to schools ahead of the walkouts. “Chief among our recommendations is that to the extent possible, school districts should plan ahead and engage your students, parents, and stakeholders,” the checklist reads. Teachers also have a complex position when it comes to protesting; they can often protest on their own time, but not during class time, according to CNN.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Next nationwide protest is March 24th, and I will be attending that one.
> 
> March for our Lives
> 
> Parkland student: My generation won't stand for this (Opinion) - CNN
> 
> Activists Lay Thousands of Shoes Outside U.S. Capitol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Activists placed thousands of pairs of shoes on the lawn outside the Capitol in Washington, D.C. Tuesday to memorialize children killed by gun violence.
> 
> The demonstration was planned by international advocacy group Avaaz to represent the number of children killed by guns since the Sandy Hook Elementary School shooting in 2012, CBS News reports.
> 
> The demonstration was based on research by the American Academy of Pediatrics that found that 1,300 children die from gun shot wounds in the U.S. annually, or about three daily. Thus the display featured 7,000 pairs of shoes.
> 
> The protestors assembled the empty shoes on the southeast lawn from 8:30 a.m. to 2 p.m. in an effort to push Congress for gun reform.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 182517
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm curious, would educators also coordinate a nation wide protest by children on abortion?
> 
> How about the insane amount of spending the government does as the government spends their future away?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And how about a protest about the 50,000 Americans per year who are killed by heroin that's being brought in by the Mexican Drug Cartels.
> BTW the Dems are fighting for open borders and Obama sold guns to the Mexican Drug Cartels.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, no, that is a good way to die even though drug deaths far outnumber drug deaths and even though the drug culture promotes the most gun violence in society.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those kids did not do drugs. They were in School learning to be good citizens!
> 
> Do not compare!
Click to expand...


The comparison  the about the imbalance of outrage


----------



## Skull Pilot

frigidweirdo said:


> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Witchit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Watch: Students Put Pencils Down, Walk Out in Gun Protests
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thousands of students across the D.C. area staged walkouts Wednesday to protest gun violence, one month after the deadly shooting inside a high school in Parkland, Florida.
> 
> Police cruisers escorted hundreds of students from Montgomery Blair High School as they marched through Silver Spring, Maryland, carrying signs that said "Protect Children, Not Guns" and "Our Blood, Your Hands."
> 
> The walkout is one of the first of many in the region.
> 
> The first large-scale, coordinated national demonstration is planned for 10 a.m. Wednesday, when organizers of the Women's March called for a 17-minute walkout -- with one minute for each of the 17 students and staff members killed in Florida. Many organizers and participants are using the #enough hashtag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thousands of Students Are Walking Out of School in Nationwide Protests. Here’s Why
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 1969 Supreme Court ruling on the case _Tinker v. Des Moines Independent Community School District_ makes it clear that students don’t “shed their constitutional rights to freedom of speech or expression at the schoolhouse gate.” But that does come with some caveats and complications.
> 
> 
> First, it only applies to public schools. “This is because public schools are run by the government and private schools aren’t, and the First Amendment only controls what the government can and can’t do,” the ACLU explains on its “Know Your Rights” page. Students at private schools can be stopped from participating in protests like the #Enough National School walkout, and students should consult with their teachers and school administrators and know what the policies are regarding protests or absences.
> Second, free speech in schools extends “as long as you don’t disrupt the functioning of the school or violate the school’s content-neutral policies,” the ACLU explains, and what is “disruptive” is contextual. If deemed disruptive, “schools can stop students from participating,” according to CNN.
> Third, you can be punished for participating — not over what you are protesting, but for being absent from class. “The exact punishment you could face will vary by your state, school district, and school,” the ACLU explains. “Find out more by reading the policies of your school and school district. If you’re planning to miss a class or two, look at the policy for unexcused absences.” If planned ahead with parents, students may be able to be signed out of a class by a parent.
> Finally, schools are mandated to be guardians to their students. “Schools stand in what’s known as loco parentis, so we don’t simply release our students into the ether,” Francisco Negron, the Chief Legal Officer at the National School Boards Association, told NPR. Negron issued guidance to schools ahead of the walkouts. “Chief among our recommendations is that to the extent possible, school districts should plan ahead and engage your students, parents, and stakeholders,” the checklist reads. Teachers also have a complex position when it comes to protesting; they can often protest on their own time, but not during class time, according to CNN.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Next nationwide protest is March 24th, and I will be attending that one.
> 
> March for our Lives
> 
> Parkland student: My generation won't stand for this (Opinion) - CNN
> 
> Activists Lay Thousands of Shoes Outside U.S. Capitol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Activists placed thousands of pairs of shoes on the lawn outside the Capitol in Washington, D.C. Tuesday to memorialize children killed by gun violence.
> 
> The demonstration was planned by international advocacy group Avaaz to represent the number of children killed by guns since the Sandy Hook Elementary School shooting in 2012, CBS News reports.
> 
> The demonstration was based on research by the American Academy of Pediatrics that found that 1,300 children die from gun shot wounds in the U.S. annually, or about three daily. Thus the display featured 7,000 pairs of shoes.
> 
> The protestors assembled the empty shoes on the southeast lawn from 8:30 a.m. to 2 p.m. in an effort to push Congress for gun reform.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 182517
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm curious, would educators also coordinate a nation wide protest by children on abortion?
> 
> How about the insane amount of spending the government does as the government spends their future away?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And how about a protest about the 50,000 Americans per year who are killed by heroin that's being brought in by the Mexican Drug Cartels.
> BTW the Dems are fighting for open borders and Obama sold guns to the Mexican Drug Cartels.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then the Constitution protects your right to protest that. So what are you doing about it?
Click to expand...


Actually it protects you from the federal government from stopping you from protesting.

You have no right to free speech in a school or place of employment or on anyone's private property


----------



## Hugo Furst

bodecea said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> And at the end of the day nothing will have changed.
> 
> 
> 
> If the NRA, their blood cult members, and the politicians they've bought have anything to say about it.    And just counting down until the next mass shooting.   Where the NRA and gun makers can make even more $$$$.
Click to expand...




bodecea said:


> f the NRA, their blood cult members, and the politicians they've bought have anything to say about it.


----------



## Skull Pilot

WillHaftawaite said:


> MaryAnne11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Witchit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Witchit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Inflammatory much?
> 
> No young children involved. L2read.
> 
> 
> 
> Under 21?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's not young children. These are older teens.Young children would be elementary school age.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those that want to ban young children of 18 -20 years old from having a legal rifle and exercise their 2nd amendment, yet they can go out with liberal propaganda and exercise their 1st amendment...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If a 19 year old with serious problems had not had that gun designed for war, 17 of them would not be dead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes
> 
> because guns are the only way for a 19 year old with serious problems to kill mass amounts of people.
Click to expand...


No it's not.

When I was 19 I owned a big ass 4x4 pick up with a plow on the front and I could have easily killed more than 17 people with that rig


----------



## Skull Pilot

MaryAnne11 said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Witchit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Witchit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> If a Muslim decided that it would be a good time to get his 72 virgins, and took a truck into the mall and ran over those snowflakes, would the school be responsible for using young children for their propaganda needs?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inflammatory much?
> 
> No young children involved. L2read.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Under 21?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's not young children. These are older teens.Young children would be elementary school age.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those that want to ban young children of 18 -20 years old from having a legal rifle and exercise their 2nd amendment, yet they can go out with liberal propaganda and exercise their 1st amendment...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If a 19 year old with serious problems had not had that gun designed for war, 17 of them would not be dead.
Click to expand...

An AR 15 is not designed for war just because you keep saying it doesn't make it true


----------



## hunarcy

Witchit said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Witchit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Witchit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those that want to ban young children of 18 -20 years old from having a legal rifle and exercise their 2nd amendment, yet they can go out with liberal propaganda and exercise their 1st amendment...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 18-20 y/o’s are young ADULTS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no these days people are children until they are 26
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh sure, now you’re quoting the ACA!
> 
> Which also states that young adults offspring. They are not children, and we both know that
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AsianTrumpSupporter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so glad I finished with all of my schooling before libtards took over everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wouldn't want people exercising their right to protest, now would we?
> 
> The US Bill of Rights as seen by the right.
> 
> First Amendment
> 
> Don't say anything about taking my guns away, don't protest my guns, and don't mention my religion either.
> 
> Second Amendment
> 
> Guns, guns, guns, guns, guns, guns, guns, guns shall not be infringed to me or my buddies, other fuckers we don't care about.
> 
> Third Amendment
> 
> Keep away from my house bitch, I've got guns.
> 
> Fourth Amendment
> 
> I have the right to be secure in my guns, and no warrants shall be made to take my guns, bitches.
> 
> Fifth Amendment
> 
> No person shall be arrested for using their gun unless they're a criminal, and I'm not a criminal no matter how many laws I break.
> 
> Sixth Amendment
> 
> I have the right to not be tried for using my guns.
> 
> Seventh Amendment
> 
> See the Sixth Amendment, guns, guns, guns.
> 
> Eighth Amendment
> 
> Taking my guns away is the only cruel and unusual punishment not allowed.
> 
> Ninth Amendment
> 
> Even if all the other Amendments don't make you think you can take my guns away, this one means you can't take my fucking guns away. Fuck you.
> 
> Tenth Amendment
> 
> You can amend any of these Amendments, except the ones about guns, now fuck off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They can exercise their right all they want but they should all be disciplined for walking out of school.
> 
> In fact they should all be sued to reimburse the salaries of teachers for the day
> 
> If they want to protest they can do it on their own time
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unless of course they were conservative kids. That would obviously be completely different.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When yiou can be listed as a dependent on your Mommy's tax returns you are NOT an adult
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> From a legal perspective, you are quite wrong.
Click to expand...


And, perhaps that is something that should be changed.  If an 18 year old is not responsible enough to own a firearm, then they probably aren't ready to enter into contracts and vote.  So, we should raise the age of adulthood to 21 or more and protect those people from themselves.


----------



## Marion Morrison

MaryAnne11 said:


> there4eyeM said:
> 
> 
> 
> The demonstrators are going to learn that the U.S. has a representative government, and they are going to see clearly who is represented. Then, after they see it is not they who are represented, perhaps they will start to demonstrate for a real cause; the end of the two party dictatorship and dominance by vested interests.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then they will begin to vote the asses out that are controlled by the NRA!
> 
> Many of those students will turn 18 this year. All will be 18 by 2020!
> 
> They will not forget their dead friends. That sight will never go away in their lifetimes.
Click to expand...


And due to their immature temper-tantrums, the age to buy guns, vote, and join the military will have been raised to 21 by then.


----------



## bodecea

WillHaftawaite said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> And at the end of the day nothing will have changed.
> 
> 
> 
> If the NRA, their blood cult members, and the politicians they've bought have anything to say about it.    And just counting down until the next mass shooting.   Where the NRA and gun makers can make even more $$$$.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> f the NRA, their blood cult members, and the politicians they've bought have anything to say about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Of course....the NRA hasn't bought them some politicians......


----------



## Fugazi

WillHaftawaite said:


> MaryAnne11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Witchit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Witchit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Inflammatory much?
> 
> No young children involved. L2read.
> 
> 
> 
> Under 21?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's not young children. These are older teens.Young children would be elementary school age.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those that want to ban young children of 18 -20 years old from having a legal rifle and exercise their 2nd amendment, yet they can go out with liberal propaganda and exercise their 1st amendment...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If a 19 year old with serious problems had not had that gun designed for war, 17 of them would not be dead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes
> 
> because guns are the only way for a 19 year old with serious problems to kill mass amounts of people.
Click to expand...


You are correct in that guns are not the only way to kill mass amounts of people.  However, guns tend to be the preferred method of killing in these instances.  That is something that should be looked into.
Guns seem to be the preferred tool of choice in mass murder, followed by vehicles? I think.  We don't seem to be plagued by Mass Poisoning, Mass Drowning, Mass Vehicular Homicide, Mass Throat Slitting, Mass Head Crushing, Mass Tank Attack, Mass Land Mine Attack,  etc....
No, it's guns, guns, guns....

I'm not going to claim to know why guns are overwhelmingly the method of choice for mass murder, but I would like people smarter than me to look into it.


----------



## bodecea

Marion Morrison said:


> MaryAnne11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there4eyeM said:
> 
> 
> 
> The demonstrators are going to learn that the U.S. has a representative government, and they are going to see clearly who is represented. Then, after they see it is not they who are represented, perhaps they will start to demonstrate for a real cause; the end of the two party dictatorship and dominance by vested interests.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then they will begin to vote the asses out that are controlled by the NRA!
> 
> Many of those students will turn 18 this year. All will be 18 by 2020!
> 
> They will not forget their dead friends. That sight will never go away in their lifetimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And due to their immature temper-tantrums, the age to buy guns, vote, and join the military will have been raised to 21 by then.
Click to expand...

Good luck raising that voting age, Skippy.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

MaryAnne11 said:


> there4eyeM said:
> 
> 
> 
> The demonstrators are going to learn that the U.S. has a representative government, and they are going to see clearly who is represented. Then, after they see it is not they who are represented, perhaps they will start to demonstrate for a real cause; the end of the two party dictatorship and dominance by vested interests.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then they will begin to vote the asses out that are controlled by the NRA!
> 
> Many of those students will turn 18 this year. All will be 18 by 2020!
> 
> They will not forget their dead friends. That sight will never go away in their lifetimes.
Click to expand...

They wont forget Barney Fife outside shivering afraid to go in and confront the 19 year old with a gun.  They wont forget how the FBI failed at Boston, San Bernardino, Orlando and now Broward County.  They wont forget their unarmed teacher who stood in front of the 19 year old and was shot so he could protect those children.. Yep, lots to remember there..


----------



## SassyIrishLass

andaronjim said:


> MaryAnne11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there4eyeM said:
> 
> 
> 
> The demonstrators are going to learn that the U.S. has a representative government, and they are going to see clearly who is represented. Then, after they see it is not they who are represented, perhaps they will start to demonstrate for a real cause; the end of the two party dictatorship and dominance by vested interests.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then they will begin to vote the asses out that are controlled by the NRA!
> 
> Many of those students will turn 18 this year. All will be 18 by 2020!
> 
> They will not forget their dead friends. That sight will never go away in their lifetimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They wont forget Barney Fife outside shivering afraid to go in and confront the 19 year old with a gun.  They wont forget how the FBI failed at Boston, San Bernardino, Orlando and now Broward County.  They wont forget their unarmed teacher who stood in front of the 19 year old and was shot so he could protect those children.. Yep, lots to remember there..
Click to expand...


Their precious government failed them and now they want the government to fix it.

Funny shit


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

Fugazi said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryAnne11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Witchit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> Under 21?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not young children. These are older teens.Young children would be elementary school age.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those that want to ban young children of 18 -20 years old from having a legal rifle and exercise their 2nd amendment, yet they can go out with liberal propaganda and exercise their 1st amendment...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If a 19 year old with serious problems had not had that gun designed for war, 17 of them would not be dead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes
> 
> because guns are the only way for a 19 year old with serious problems to kill mass amounts of people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are correct in that guns are not the only way to kill mass amounts of people.  However, guns tend to be the preferred method of killing in these instances.  That is something that should be looked into.
> Guns seem to be the preferred tool of choice in mass murder, followed by vehicles? I think.  We don't seem to be plagued by Mass Poisoning, Mass Drowning, Mass Vehicular Homicide, Mass Throat Slitting, Mass Head Crushing, Mass Tank Attack, Mass Land Mine Attack,  etc....
> No, it's guns, guns, guns....
> 
> I'm not going to claim to know why guns are overwhelmingly the method of choice for mass murder, but I would like people smarter than me to look into it.
Click to expand...

With all those mass murders by guns, they still haven't come close to the preferred method of killing.


----------



## Tilly

Votto said:


> Witchit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Watch: Students Put Pencils Down, Walk Out in Gun Protests
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thousands of students across the D.C. area staged walkouts Wednesday to protest gun violence, one month after the deadly shooting inside a high school in Parkland, Florida.
> 
> Police cruisers escorted hundreds of students from Montgomery Blair High School as they marched through Silver Spring, Maryland, carrying signs that said "Protect Children, Not Guns" and "Our Blood, Your Hands."
> 
> The walkout is one of the first of many in the region.
> 
> The first large-scale, coordinated national demonstration is planned for 10 a.m. Wednesday, when organizers of the Women's March called for a 17-minute walkout -- with one minute for each of the 17 students and staff members killed in Florida. Many organizers and participants are using the #enough hashtag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thousands of Students Are Walking Out of School in Nationwide Protests. Here’s Why
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 1969 Supreme Court ruling on the case _Tinker v. Des Moines Independent Community School District_ makes it clear that students don’t “shed their constitutional rights to freedom of speech or expression at the schoolhouse gate.” But that does come with some caveats and complications.
> 
> 
> First, it only applies to public schools. “This is because public schools are run by the government and private schools aren’t, and the First Amendment only controls what the government can and can’t do,” the ACLU explains on its “Know Your Rights” page. Students at private schools can be stopped from participating in protests like the #Enough National School walkout, and students should consult with their teachers and school administrators and know what the policies are regarding protests or absences.
> Second, free speech in schools extends “as long as you don’t disrupt the functioning of the school or violate the school’s content-neutral policies,” the ACLU explains, and what is “disruptive” is contextual. If deemed disruptive, “schools can stop students from participating,” according to CNN.
> Third, you can be punished for participating — not over what you are protesting, but for being absent from class. “The exact punishment you could face will vary by your state, school district, and school,” the ACLU explains. “Find out more by reading the policies of your school and school district. If you’re planning to miss a class or two, look at the policy for unexcused absences.” If planned ahead with parents, students may be able to be signed out of a class by a parent.
> Finally, schools are mandated to be guardians to their students. “Schools stand in what’s known as loco parentis, so we don’t simply release our students into the ether,” Francisco Negron, the Chief Legal Officer at the National School Boards Association, told NPR. Negron issued guidance to schools ahead of the walkouts. “Chief among our recommendations is that to the extent possible, school districts should plan ahead and engage your students, parents, and stakeholders,” the checklist reads. Teachers also have a complex position when it comes to protesting; they can often protest on their own time, but not during class time, according to CNN.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Next nationwide protest is March 24th, and I will be attending that one.
> 
> March for our Lives
> 
> Parkland student: My generation won't stand for this (Opinion) - CNN
> 
> Activists Lay Thousands of Shoes Outside U.S. Capitol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Activists placed thousands of pairs of shoes on the lawn outside the Capitol in Washington, D.C. Tuesday to memorialize children killed by gun violence.
> 
> The demonstration was planned by international advocacy group Avaaz to represent the number of children killed by guns since the Sandy Hook Elementary School shooting in 2012, CBS News reports.
> 
> The demonstration was based on research by the American Academy of Pediatrics that found that 1,300 children die from gun shot wounds in the U.S. annually, or about three daily. Thus the display featured 7,000 pairs of shoes.
> 
> The protestors assembled the empty shoes on the southeast lawn from 8:30 a.m. to 2 p.m. in an effort to push Congress for gun reform.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 182517
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm curious, would educators also coordinate a nation wide protest by children on abortion?
> 
> How about the insane amount of spending the government does as the government spends their future away?
Click to expand...

Also, How about why security hides outside the school whilst kids are being murdered? How about why security in schools is utterly crap but is great in federal buildings?  How about the recent removal of security from schools in ? NY?  
Poor dumb kids are being used.


----------



## bodecea

hunarcy said:


> Witchit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Witchit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Witchit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 18-20 y/o’s are young ADULTS.
> 
> 
> 
> no these days people are children until they are 26
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh sure, now you’re quoting the ACA!
> 
> Which also states that young adults offspring. They are not children, and we both know that
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't want people exercising their right to protest, now would we?
> 
> The US Bill of Rights as seen by the right.
> 
> First Amendment
> 
> Don't say anything about taking my guns away, don't protest my guns, and don't mention my religion either.
> 
> Second Amendment
> 
> Guns, guns, guns, guns, guns, guns, guns, guns shall not be infringed to me or my buddies, other fuckers we don't care about.
> 
> Third Amendment
> 
> Keep away from my house bitch, I've got guns.
> 
> Fourth Amendment
> 
> I have the right to be secure in my guns, and no warrants shall be made to take my guns, bitches.
> 
> Fifth Amendment
> 
> No person shall be arrested for using their gun unless they're a criminal, and I'm not a criminal no matter how many laws I break.
> 
> Sixth Amendment
> 
> I have the right to not be tried for using my guns.
> 
> Seventh Amendment
> 
> See the Sixth Amendment, guns, guns, guns.
> 
> Eighth Amendment
> 
> Taking my guns away is the only cruel and unusual punishment not allowed.
> 
> Ninth Amendment
> 
> Even if all the other Amendments don't make you think you can take my guns away, this one means you can't take my fucking guns away. Fuck you.
> 
> Tenth Amendment
> 
> You can amend any of these Amendments, except the ones about guns, now fuck off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They can exercise their right all they want but they should all be disciplined for walking out of school.
> 
> In fact they should all be sued to reimburse the salaries of teachers for the day
> 
> If they want to protest they can do it on their own time
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unless of course they were conservative kids. That would obviously be completely different.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When yiou can be listed as a dependent on your Mommy's tax returns you are NOT an adult
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> From a legal perspective, you are quite wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And, perhaps that is something that should be changed.  If an 18 year old is not responsible enough to own a firearm, then they probably aren't ready to enter into contracts and vote.  So, we should raise the age of adulthood to 21 or more and protect those people from themselves.
Click to expand...

Good luck getting rid of the 26th Amendment.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

Tilly said:


> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Witchit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Watch: Students Put Pencils Down, Walk Out in Gun Protests
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thousands of students across the D.C. area staged walkouts Wednesday to protest gun violence, one month after the deadly shooting inside a high school in Parkland, Florida.
> 
> Police cruisers escorted hundreds of students from Montgomery Blair High School as they marched through Silver Spring, Maryland, carrying signs that said "Protect Children, Not Guns" and "Our Blood, Your Hands."
> 
> The walkout is one of the first of many in the region.
> 
> The first large-scale, coordinated national demonstration is planned for 10 a.m. Wednesday, when organizers of the Women's March called for a 17-minute walkout -- with one minute for each of the 17 students and staff members killed in Florida. Many organizers and participants are using the #enough hashtag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thousands of Students Are Walking Out of School in Nationwide Protests. Here’s Why
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 1969 Supreme Court ruling on the case _Tinker v. Des Moines Independent Community School District_ makes it clear that students don’t “shed their constitutional rights to freedom of speech or expression at the schoolhouse gate.” But that does come with some caveats and complications.
> 
> 
> First, it only applies to public schools. “This is because public schools are run by the government and private schools aren’t, and the First Amendment only controls what the government can and can’t do,” the ACLU explains on its “Know Your Rights” page. Students at private schools can be stopped from participating in protests like the #Enough National School walkout, and students should consult with their teachers and school administrators and know what the policies are regarding protests or absences.
> Second, free speech in schools extends “as long as you don’t disrupt the functioning of the school or violate the school’s content-neutral policies,” the ACLU explains, and what is “disruptive” is contextual. If deemed disruptive, “schools can stop students from participating,” according to CNN.
> Third, you can be punished for participating — not over what you are protesting, but for being absent from class. “The exact punishment you could face will vary by your state, school district, and school,” the ACLU explains. “Find out more by reading the policies of your school and school district. If you’re planning to miss a class or two, look at the policy for unexcused absences.” If planned ahead with parents, students may be able to be signed out of a class by a parent.
> Finally, schools are mandated to be guardians to their students. “Schools stand in what’s known as loco parentis, so we don’t simply release our students into the ether,” Francisco Negron, the Chief Legal Officer at the National School Boards Association, told NPR. Negron issued guidance to schools ahead of the walkouts. “Chief among our recommendations is that to the extent possible, school districts should plan ahead and engage your students, parents, and stakeholders,” the checklist reads. Teachers also have a complex position when it comes to protesting; they can often protest on their own time, but not during class time, according to CNN.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Next nationwide protest is March 24th, and I will be attending that one.
> 
> March for our Lives
> 
> Parkland student: My generation won't stand for this (Opinion) - CNN
> 
> Activists Lay Thousands of Shoes Outside U.S. Capitol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Activists placed thousands of pairs of shoes on the lawn outside the Capitol in Washington, D.C. Tuesday to memorialize children killed by gun violence.
> 
> The demonstration was planned by international advocacy group Avaaz to represent the number of children killed by guns since the Sandy Hook Elementary School shooting in 2012, CBS News reports.
> 
> The demonstration was based on research by the American Academy of Pediatrics that found that 1,300 children die from gun shot wounds in the U.S. annually, or about three daily. Thus the display featured 7,000 pairs of shoes.
> 
> The protestors assembled the empty shoes on the southeast lawn from 8:30 a.m. to 2 p.m. in an effort to push Congress for gun reform.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 182517
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm curious, would educators also coordinate a nation wide protest by children on abortion?
> 
> How about the insane amount of spending the government does as the government spends their future away?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Also, How about why security hides outside the school whilst kids are being murdered? How about why security in schools is utterly crap but is great in federal buildings?  How about the recent removal of security from schools in ? NY?
> Poor dumb kids are being used.
Click to expand...


That's what the left never gets, they get used over and over again. Bunch of moronic sheeple


----------



## Tilly

MaryAnne11 said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Witchit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Witchit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> If a Muslim decided that it would be a good time to get his 72 virgins, and took a truck into the mall and ran over those snowflakes, would the school be responsible for using young children for their propaganda needs?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inflammatory much?
> 
> No young children involved. L2read.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Under 21?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's not young children. These are older teens.Young children would be elementary school age.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those that want to ban young children of 18 -20 years old from having a legal rifle and exercise their 2nd amendment, yet they can go out with liberal propaganda and exercise their 1st amendment...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If a 19 year old with serious problems had not had that gun designed for war, 17 of them would not be dead.
Click to expand...

If the authorities had taken his ‘serious problems’ seriously, ‘17 of them would not be dead’.


----------



## MaryAnne11

Skull Pilot said:


> MaryAnne11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Witchit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Witchit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Inflammatory much?
> 
> No young children involved. L2read.
> 
> 
> 
> Under 21?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's not young children. These are older teens.Young children would be elementary school age.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those that want to ban young children of 18 -20 years old from having a legal rifle and exercise their 2nd amendment, yet they can go out with liberal propaganda and exercise their 1st amendment...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If a 19 year old with serious problems had not had that gun designed for war, 17 of them would not be dead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> An AR 15 is not designed for war just because you keep saying it doesn't make it true
Click to expand...


Funny, but those fighting in wars call them made for killing. There is no need for  those on the streets of this country.

Get back to me when you have seen the damage to a loved ones organs hit by them.


----------



## Skull Pilot

Fugazi said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryAnne11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Witchit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> Under 21?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not young children. These are older teens.Young children would be elementary school age.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those that want to ban young children of 18 -20 years old from having a legal rifle and exercise their 2nd amendment, yet they can go out with liberal propaganda and exercise their 1st amendment...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If a 19 year old with serious problems had not had that gun designed for war, 17 of them would not be dead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes
> 
> because guns are the only way for a 19 year old with serious problems to kill mass amounts of people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are correct in that guns are not the only way to kill mass amounts of people.  However, guns tend to be the preferred method of killing in these instances.  That is something that should be looked into.
> Guns seem to be the preferred tool of choice in mass murder, followed by vehicles? I think.  We don't seem to be plagued by Mass Poisoning, Mass Drowning, Mass Vehicular Homicide, Mass Throat Slitting, Mass Head Crushing, Mass Tank Attack, Mass Land Mine Attack,  etc....
> No, it's guns, guns, guns....
> 
> I'm not going to claim to know why guns are overwhelmingly the method of choice for mass murder, but I would like people smarter than me to look into it.
Click to expand...


The thing is mass shooting events account for only 1% of all murders

I mean if you wanted to solve a problem would you concentrate solely on the ones that occur 1% of the time?


----------



## MaryAnne11

Tilly said:


> MaryAnne11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Witchit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Witchit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Inflammatory much?
> 
> No young children involved. L2read.
> 
> 
> 
> Under 21?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's not young children. These are older teens.Young children would be elementary school age.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those that want to ban young children of 18 -20 years old from having a legal rifle and exercise their 2nd amendment, yet they can go out with liberal propaganda and exercise their 1st amendment...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If a 19 year old with serious problems had not had that gun designed for war, 17 of them would not be dead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If the authorities had taken his ‘serious problems’ seriously, ‘17 of them would not be dead’.
Click to expand...

 Agree, but that is no excuse for him having all those killing machines. Quit baming others for the deaths.


----------



## Skull Pilot

MaryAnne11 said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryAnne11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Witchit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> Under 21?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not young children. These are older teens.Young children would be elementary school age.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those that want to ban young children of 18 -20 years old from having a legal rifle and exercise their 2nd amendment, yet they can go out with liberal propaganda and exercise their 1st amendment...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If a 19 year old with serious problems had not had that gun designed for war, 17 of them would not be dead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> An AR 15 is not designed for war just because you keep saying it doesn't make it true
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny, but those fighting in wars call them made for killing. There is no need for  those on the streets of this country.
> 
> Get back to me when you have seen the damage to a loved ones organs hit by them.
Click to expand...

The AR 15 has never been used by the military


----------



## hunarcy

MaryAnne11 said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryAnne11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Witchit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> Under 21?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not young children. These are older teens.Young children would be elementary school age.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those that want to ban young children of 18 -20 years old from having a legal rifle and exercise their 2nd amendment, yet they can go out with liberal propaganda and exercise their 1st amendment...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If a 19 year old with serious problems had not had that gun designed for war, 17 of them would not be dead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> An AR 15 is not designed for war just because you keep saying it doesn't make it true
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny, but those fighting in wars call them made for killing. There is no need for  those on the streets of this country.
> 
> Get back to me when you have seen the damage to a loved ones organs hit by them.
Click to expand...


The weapons used in war are NOT AR-15s.  Since you don't understand the difference, why are you posting?


----------



## DJT for Life

It's a Great way to draw a crowd.

Tell High School students they can leave class and go stand outside.

Not many opt to remain inside.

Maybe the next one can be at 8pm on Saturday night and we can compare
the amount of participants.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

MaryAnne11 said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryAnne11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Witchit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> Under 21?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not young children. These are older teens.Young children would be elementary school age.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those that want to ban young children of 18 -20 years old from having a legal rifle and exercise their 2nd amendment, yet they can go out with liberal propaganda and exercise their 1st amendment...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If a 19 year old with serious problems had not had that gun designed for war, 17 of them would not be dead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> An AR 15 is not designed for war just because you keep saying it doesn't make it true
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny, but those fighting in wars call them made for killing. There is no need for  those on the streets of this country.
> 
> Get back to me when you have seen the damage to a loved ones organs hit by them.
Click to expand...


A Glock 9MM was used by the Va Tech shooter to kill 33 people....what's your plan on that one?


----------



## Skull Pilot

MaryAnne11 said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryAnne11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Witchit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> Under 21?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not young children. These are older teens.Young children would be elementary school age.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those that want to ban young children of 18 -20 years old from having a legal rifle and exercise their 2nd amendment, yet they can go out with liberal propaganda and exercise their 1st amendment...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If a 19 year old with serious problems had not had that gun designed for war, 17 of them would not be dead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If the authorities had taken his ‘serious problems’ seriously, ‘17 of them would not be dead’.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Agree, but that is no excuse for him having all those killing machines. Quit baming others for the deaths.
Click to expand...

 But you are blaming an inanimate object


----------



## bodecea

andaronjim said:


> Fugazi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryAnne11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Witchit said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's not young children. These are older teens.Young children would be elementary school age.
> 
> 
> 
> Those that want to ban young children of 18 -20 years old from having a legal rifle and exercise their 2nd amendment, yet they can go out with liberal propaganda and exercise their 1st amendment...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If a 19 year old with serious problems had not had that gun designed for war, 17 of them would not be dead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes
> 
> because guns are the only way for a 19 year old with serious problems to kill mass amounts of people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are correct in that guns are not the only way to kill mass amounts of people.  However, guns tend to be the preferred method of killing in these instances.  That is something that should be looked into.
> Guns seem to be the preferred tool of choice in mass murder, followed by vehicles? I think.  We don't seem to be plagued by Mass Poisoning, Mass Drowning, Mass Vehicular Homicide, Mass Throat Slitting, Mass Head Crushing, Mass Tank Attack, Mass Land Mine Attack,  etc....
> No, it's guns, guns, guns....
> 
> I'm not going to claim to know why guns are overwhelmingly the method of choice for mass murder, but I would like people smarter than me to look into it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> With all those mass murders by guns, they still haven't come close to the preferred method of killing.
Click to expand...

And...nothing was done after that to prevent future events, right?


----------



## Skull Pilot

SassyIrishLass said:


> MaryAnne11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryAnne11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Witchit said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's not young children. These are older teens.Young children would be elementary school age.
> 
> 
> 
> Those that want to ban young children of 18 -20 years old from having a legal rifle and exercise their 2nd amendment, yet they can go out with liberal propaganda and exercise their 1st amendment...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If a 19 year old with serious problems had not had that gun designed for war, 17 of them would not be dead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> An AR 15 is not designed for war just because you keep saying it doesn't make it true
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny, but those fighting in wars call them made for killing. There is no need for  those on the streets of this country.
> 
> Get back to me when you have seen the damage to a loved ones organs hit by them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A Glock 9MM was used by the Va Tech shooter to kill 33 people....what's your plan on that one?
Click to expand...


I guess my Glcok 19 will make me a mass murderer
I better get rid of it and get a Glock G 29


----------



## Skull Pilot

bodecea said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fugazi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryAnne11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those that want to ban young children of 18 -20 years old from having a legal rifle and exercise their 2nd amendment, yet they can go out with liberal propaganda and exercise their 1st amendment...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If a 19 year old with serious problems had not had that gun designed for war, 17 of them would not be dead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes
> 
> because guns are the only way for a 19 year old with serious problems to kill mass amounts of people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are correct in that guns are not the only way to kill mass amounts of people.  However, guns tend to be the preferred method of killing in these instances.  That is something that should be looked into.
> Guns seem to be the preferred tool of choice in mass murder, followed by vehicles? I think.  We don't seem to be plagued by Mass Poisoning, Mass Drowning, Mass Vehicular Homicide, Mass Throat Slitting, Mass Head Crushing, Mass Tank Attack, Mass Land Mine Attack,  etc....
> No, it's guns, guns, guns....
> 
> I'm not going to claim to know why guns are overwhelmingly the method of choice for mass murder, but I would like people smarter than me to look into it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> With all those mass murders by guns, they still haven't come close to the preferred method of killing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And...nothing was done after that to prevent future events, right?
Click to expand...


Well we didn't ban planes did we?

You know what would prevent school shootings?

Locking the fucking doors


----------



## Marion Morrison

MaryAnne11 said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryAnne11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Witchit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> Under 21?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not young children. These are older teens.Young children would be elementary school age.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those that want to ban young children of 18 -20 years old from having a legal rifle and exercise their 2nd amendment, yet they can go out with liberal propaganda and exercise their 1st amendment...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If a 19 year old with serious problems had not had that gun designed for war, 17 of them would not be dead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> An AR 15 is not designed for war just because you keep saying it doesn't make it true
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny, but those fighting in wars call them made for killing. There is no need for  those on the streets of this country.
> 
> Get back to me when you have seen the damage to a loved ones organs hit by them.
Click to expand...


And you have?


----------



## Tilly

Fugazi said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryAnne11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Witchit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> Under 21?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not young children. These are older teens.Young children would be elementary school age.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those that want to ban young children of 18 -20 years old from having a legal rifle and exercise their 2nd amendment, yet they can go out with liberal propaganda and exercise their 1st amendment...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If a 19 year old with serious problems had not had that gun designed for war, 17 of them would not be dead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes
> 
> because guns are the only way for a 19 year old with serious problems to kill mass amounts of people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are correct in that guns are not the only way to kill mass amounts of people.  However, guns tend to be the preferred method of killing in these instances.  That is something that should be looked into.
> Guns seem to be the preferred tool of choice in mass murder, followed by vehicles? I think.  We don't seem to be plagued by Mass Poisoning, Mass Drowning, Mass Vehicular Homicide, Mass Throat Slitting, Mass Head Crushing, Mass Tank Attack, Mass Land Mine Attack,  etc....
> No, it's guns, guns, guns....
> 
> I'm not going to claim to know why guns are overwhelmingly the method of choice for mass murder, but I would like people smarter than me to look into it.
Click to expand...

A man with a van killed 90 people (including children and babies) and wounded nearly 500 more. He had some guns too, but clearly the truck did the trick.  If someone wants to kill a lot of people, they can do so just as easily without guns.


----------



## Fugazi

andaronjim said:


> Fugazi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryAnne11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Witchit said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's not young children. These are older teens.Young children would be elementary school age.
> 
> 
> 
> Those that want to ban young children of 18 -20 years old from having a legal rifle and exercise their 2nd amendment, yet they can go out with liberal propaganda and exercise their 1st amendment...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If a 19 year old with serious problems had not had that gun designed for war, 17 of them would not be dead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes
> 
> because guns are the only way for a 19 year old with serious problems to kill mass amounts of people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are correct in that guns are not the only way to kill mass amounts of people.  However, guns tend to be the preferred method of killing in these instances.  That is something that should be looked into.
> Guns seem to be the preferred tool of choice in mass murder, followed by vehicles? I think.  We don't seem to be plagued by Mass Poisoning, Mass Drowning, Mass Vehicular Homicide, Mass Throat Slitting, Mass Head Crushing, Mass Tank Attack, Mass Land Mine Attack,  etc....
> No, it's guns, guns, guns....
> 
> I'm not going to claim to know why guns are overwhelmingly the method of choice for mass murder, but I would like people smarter than me to look into it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> With all those mass murders by guns, they still haven't come close to the preferred method of killing.
Click to expand...



That was a devastating attack, and because of it, the United States of America went freaking nuts, in fact they are still at war because of it over 15 years later.

Compare that to the reaction after multiple mass shooting incidents over those same 15 years.  I'm not saying taking away guns is the answer, what I'm saying is that America isn't doing shit all.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Ought to start a national "Skip school and go fishing" protest.


----------



## deanrd

Witchit said:


> Watch: Students Put Pencils Down, Walk Out in Gun Protests
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thousands of students across the D.C. area staged walkouts Wednesday to protest gun violence, one month after the deadly shooting inside a high school in Parkland, Florida.
> 
> Police cruisers escorted hundreds of students from Montgomery Blair High School as they marched through Silver Spring, Maryland, carrying signs that said "Protect Children, Not Guns" and "Our Blood, Your Hands."
> 
> The walkout is one of the first of many in the region.
> 
> The first large-scale, coordinated national demonstration is planned for 10 a.m. Wednesday, when organizers of the Women's March called for a 17-minute walkout -- with one minute for each of the 17 students and staff members killed in Florida. Many organizers and participants are using the #enough hashtag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thousands of Students Are Walking Out of School in Nationwide Protests. Here’s Why
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 1969 Supreme Court ruling on the case _Tinker v. Des Moines Independent Community School District_ makes it clear that students don’t “shed their constitutional rights to freedom of speech or expression at the schoolhouse gate.” But that does come with some caveats and complications.
> 
> 
> First, it only applies to public schools. “This is because public schools are run by the government and private schools aren’t, and the First Amendment only controls what the government can and can’t do,” the ACLU explains on its “Know Your Rights” page. Students at private schools can be stopped from participating in protests like the #Enough National School walkout, and students should consult with their teachers and school administrators and know what the policies are regarding protests or absences.
> Second, free speech in schools extends “as long as you don’t disrupt the functioning of the school or violate the school’s content-neutral policies,” the ACLU explains, and what is “disruptive” is contextual. If deemed disruptive, “schools can stop students from participating,” according to CNN.
> Third, you can be punished for participating — not over what you are protesting, but for being absent from class. “The exact punishment you could face will vary by your state, school district, and school,” the ACLU explains. “Find out more by reading the policies of your school and school district. If you’re planning to miss a class or two, look at the policy for unexcused absences.” If planned ahead with parents, students may be able to be signed out of a class by a parent.
> Finally, schools are mandated to be guardians to their students. “Schools stand in what’s known as loco parentis, so we don’t simply release our students into the ether,” Francisco Negron, the Chief Legal Officer at the National School Boards Association, told NPR. Negron issued guidance to schools ahead of the walkouts. “Chief among our recommendations is that to the extent possible, school districts should plan ahead and engage your students, parents, and stakeholders,” the checklist reads. Teachers also have a complex position when it comes to protesting; they can often protest on their own time, but not during class time, according to CNN.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Next nationwide protest is March 24th, and I will be attending that one.
> 
> March for our Lives
> 
> Parkland student: My generation won't stand for this (Opinion) - CNN
> 
> Activists Lay Thousands of Shoes Outside U.S. Capitol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Activists placed thousands of pairs of shoes on the lawn outside the Capitol in Washington, D.C. Tuesday to memorialize children killed by gun violence.
> 
> The demonstration was planned by international advocacy group Avaaz to represent the number of children killed by guns since the Sandy Hook Elementary School shooting in 2012, CBS News reports.
> 
> The demonstration was based on research by the American Academy of Pediatrics that found that 1,300 children die from gun shot wounds in the U.S. annually, or about three daily. Thus the display featured 7,000 pairs of shoes.
> 
> The protestors assembled the empty shoes on the southeast lawn from 8:30 a.m. to 2 p.m. in an effort to push Congress for gun reform.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 182517
Click to expand...


WE REFUSED TO BE HUNTED!

Just watched one of those children on TV say that.  We refused to be hunted.  
Maybe there will be a political change.

Republicans have spent years terrorizing Americans into believe they will only be safe carrying an assault rifle in the country of the free and the brave.  The GOP's message of chicken isn't working with this new generation.
The thing that worries me is that some right winger will run out there and try to mow down a bunch of children marchers.


----------



## Fugazi

Tilly said:


> Fugazi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryAnne11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Witchit said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's not young children. These are older teens.Young children would be elementary school age.
> 
> 
> 
> Those that want to ban young children of 18 -20 years old from having a legal rifle and exercise their 2nd amendment, yet they can go out with liberal propaganda and exercise their 1st amendment...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If a 19 year old with serious problems had not had that gun designed for war, 17 of them would not be dead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes
> 
> because guns are the only way for a 19 year old with serious problems to kill mass amounts of people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are correct in that guns are not the only way to kill mass amounts of people.  However, guns tend to be the preferred method of killing in these instances.  That is something that should be looked into.
> Guns seem to be the preferred tool of choice in mass murder, followed by vehicles? I think.  We don't seem to be plagued by Mass Poisoning, Mass Drowning, Mass Vehicular Homicide, Mass Throat Slitting, Mass Head Crushing, Mass Tank Attack, Mass Land Mine Attack,  etc....
> No, it's guns, guns, guns....
> 
> I'm not going to claim to know why guns are overwhelmingly the method of choice for mass murder, but I would like people smarter than me to look into it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A man with a van killed 90 people (including children and babies) and wounded nearly 500 more. He had some guns too, but clearly the truck did the trick.  If someone wants to kill a lot of people, they can do so just as easily without guns.
Click to expand...


Why then, are guns the most often tool of choice.


----------



## Tilly

andaronjim said:


> MaryAnne11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there4eyeM said:
> 
> 
> 
> The demonstrators are going to learn that the U.S. has a representative government, and they are going to see clearly who is represented. Then, after they see it is not they who are represented, perhaps they will start to demonstrate for a real cause; the end of the two party dictatorship and dominance by vested interests.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then they will begin to vote the asses out that are controlled by the NRA!
> 
> Many of those students will turn 18 this year. All will be 18 by 2020!
> 
> They will not forget their dead friends. That sight will never go away in their lifetimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They wont forget Barney Fife outside shivering afraid to go in and confront the 19 year old with a gun.  They wont forget how the FBI failed at Boston, San Bernardino, Orlando and now Broward County.  They wont forget their unarmed teacher who stood in front of the 19 year old and was shot so he could protect those children.. Yep, lots to remember there..
Click to expand...

Sadly it seems they’ve forgotten all of that already, courtesy of the brainwashing leftards using them for their anti gun agenda.


----------



## bodecea

Skull Pilot said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryAnne11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryAnne11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those that want to ban young children of 18 -20 years old from having a legal rifle and exercise their 2nd amendment, yet they can go out with liberal propaganda and exercise their 1st amendment...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If a 19 year old with serious problems had not had that gun designed for war, 17 of them would not be dead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> An AR 15 is not designed for war just because you keep saying it doesn't make it true
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny, but those fighting in wars call them made for killing. There is no need for  those on the streets of this country.
> 
> Get back to me when you have seen the damage to a loved ones organs hit by them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A Glock 9MM was used by the Va Tech shooter to kill 33 people....what's your plan on that one?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I guess my Glcok 19 will make me a mass murderer
> I better get rid of it and get a Glock G 29
Click to expand...

Only if you suddenly stop becoming a good shooter.


----------



## Witchit

In other news: Oops.

Gun-trained teacher accidentally discharges firearm in Calif. classroom, injuring student


----------



## deanrd

Marion Morrison said:


> Ought to start a national "Skip school and go fishing" protest.


How does that make sense?  Unless, was that a lame attempt at humor?  On such a serious occasion?
Lame.


----------



## Skull Pilot

deanrd said:


> Witchit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Watch: Students Put Pencils Down, Walk Out in Gun Protests
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thousands of students across the D.C. area staged walkouts Wednesday to protest gun violence, one month after the deadly shooting inside a high school in Parkland, Florida.
> 
> Police cruisers escorted hundreds of students from Montgomery Blair High School as they marched through Silver Spring, Maryland, carrying signs that said "Protect Children, Not Guns" and "Our Blood, Your Hands."
> 
> The walkout is one of the first of many in the region.
> 
> The first large-scale, coordinated national demonstration is planned for 10 a.m. Wednesday, when organizers of the Women's March called for a 17-minute walkout -- with one minute for each of the 17 students and staff members killed in Florida. Many organizers and participants are using the #enough hashtag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thousands of Students Are Walking Out of School in Nationwide Protests. Here’s Why
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 1969 Supreme Court ruling on the case _Tinker v. Des Moines Independent Community School District_ makes it clear that students don’t “shed their constitutional rights to freedom of speech or expression at the schoolhouse gate.” But that does come with some caveats and complications.
> 
> 
> First, it only applies to public schools. “This is because public schools are run by the government and private schools aren’t, and the First Amendment only controls what the government can and can’t do,” the ACLU explains on its “Know Your Rights” page. Students at private schools can be stopped from participating in protests like the #Enough National School walkout, and students should consult with their teachers and school administrators and know what the policies are regarding protests or absences.
> Second, free speech in schools extends “as long as you don’t disrupt the functioning of the school or violate the school’s content-neutral policies,” the ACLU explains, and what is “disruptive” is contextual. If deemed disruptive, “schools can stop students from participating,” according to CNN.
> Third, you can be punished for participating — not over what you are protesting, but for being absent from class. “The exact punishment you could face will vary by your state, school district, and school,” the ACLU explains. “Find out more by reading the policies of your school and school district. If you’re planning to miss a class or two, look at the policy for unexcused absences.” If planned ahead with parents, students may be able to be signed out of a class by a parent.
> Finally, schools are mandated to be guardians to their students. “Schools stand in what’s known as loco parentis, so we don’t simply release our students into the ether,” Francisco Negron, the Chief Legal Officer at the National School Boards Association, told NPR. Negron issued guidance to schools ahead of the walkouts. “Chief among our recommendations is that to the extent possible, school districts should plan ahead and engage your students, parents, and stakeholders,” the checklist reads. Teachers also have a complex position when it comes to protesting; they can often protest on their own time, but not during class time, according to CNN.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Next nationwide protest is March 24th, and I will be attending that one.
> 
> March for our Lives
> 
> Parkland student: My generation won't stand for this (Opinion) - CNN
> 
> Activists Lay Thousands of Shoes Outside U.S. Capitol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Activists placed thousands of pairs of shoes on the lawn outside the Capitol in Washington, D.C. Tuesday to memorialize children killed by gun violence.
> 
> The demonstration was planned by international advocacy group Avaaz to represent the number of children killed by guns since the Sandy Hook Elementary School shooting in 2012, CBS News reports.
> 
> The demonstration was based on research by the American Academy of Pediatrics that found that 1,300 children die from gun shot wounds in the U.S. annually, or about three daily. Thus the display featured 7,000 pairs of shoes.
> 
> The protestors assembled the empty shoes on the southeast lawn from 8:30 a.m. to 2 p.m. in an effort to push Congress for gun reform.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 182517
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WE REFUSED TO BE HUNTED!
> 
> Just watched one of those children on TV say that.  We refused to be hunted.
> Maybe there will be a political change.
> 
> Republicans have spent years terrorizing Americans into believe they will only be safe carrying an assault rifle in the country of the free and the brave.  The GOP's message of chicken isn't working with this new generation.
> The thing that worries me is that some right winger will run out there and try to mow down a bunch of children marchers.
Click to expand...

And the clown Joe Biden tells people that a shotgun is easier for a woman to shoot than an AR 15


----------



## Marion Morrison

OP link is dead:

Watch what? 

*Sorry, the page you are looking for does not exist.*


----------



## EGR one

MaryAnne11 said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Witchit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Witchit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> If a Muslim decided that it would be a good time to get his 72 virgins, and took a truck into the mall and ran over those snowflakes, would the school be responsible for using young children for their propaganda needs?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inflammatory much?
> 
> No young children involved. L2read.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Under 21?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's not young children. These are older teens.Young children would be elementary school age.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those that want to ban young children of 18 -20 years old from having a legal rifle and exercise their 2nd amendment, yet they can go out with liberal propaganda and exercise their 1st amendment...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If a 19 year old with serious problems had not had that gun designed for war, 17 of them would not be dead.
Click to expand...


Pure nonsense!  That 19 year old could purchase many other semi-auto weapons that would have done the same evil.  

However, what is the dumbass hangup on the number 17?  Hundreds of school children are being killed by gang bangers and drug dealers every year, and that doesn't seem to bother any of you snowflakes.  You need to quit dancing on the graves of dead children in an attempt to further left wing idiocy.


----------



## Skull Pilot

deanrd said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ought to start a national "Skip school and go fishing" protest.
> 
> 
> 
> How does that make sense?  Unless, was that a lame attempt at humor?  On such a serious occasion?
> Lame.
Click to expand...


That's all this amounts to.

How many of those "protesters" would show up if the even was Saturday night at 8 PM?


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

Who fucking cares.  Most of these little fucktwats in a few short years will be asking if "you want to supersize that".


----------



## Witchit

Skull Pilot said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Witchit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Watch: Students Put Pencils Down, Walk Out in Gun Protests
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thousands of students across the D.C. area staged walkouts Wednesday to protest gun violence, one month after the deadly shooting inside a high school in Parkland, Florida.
> 
> Police cruisers escorted hundreds of students from Montgomery Blair High School as they marched through Silver Spring, Maryland, carrying signs that said "Protect Children, Not Guns" and "Our Blood, Your Hands."
> 
> The walkout is one of the first of many in the region.
> 
> The first large-scale, coordinated national demonstration is planned for 10 a.m. Wednesday, when organizers of the Women's March called for a 17-minute walkout -- with one minute for each of the 17 students and staff members killed in Florida. Many organizers and participants are using the #enough hashtag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thousands of Students Are Walking Out of School in Nationwide Protests. Here’s Why
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 1969 Supreme Court ruling on the case _Tinker v. Des Moines Independent Community School District_ makes it clear that students don’t “shed their constitutional rights to freedom of speech or expression at the schoolhouse gate.” But that does come with some caveats and complications.
> 
> 
> First, it only applies to public schools. “This is because public schools are run by the government and private schools aren’t, and the First Amendment only controls what the government can and can’t do,” the ACLU explains on its “Know Your Rights” page. Students at private schools can be stopped from participating in protests like the #Enough National School walkout, and students should consult with their teachers and school administrators and know what the policies are regarding protests or absences.
> Second, free speech in schools extends “as long as you don’t disrupt the functioning of the school or violate the school’s content-neutral policies,” the ACLU explains, and what is “disruptive” is contextual. If deemed disruptive, “schools can stop students from participating,” according to CNN.
> Third, you can be punished for participating — not over what you are protesting, but for being absent from class. “The exact punishment you could face will vary by your state, school district, and school,” the ACLU explains. “Find out more by reading the policies of your school and school district. If you’re planning to miss a class or two, look at the policy for unexcused absences.” If planned ahead with parents, students may be able to be signed out of a class by a parent.
> Finally, schools are mandated to be guardians to their students. “Schools stand in what’s known as loco parentis, so we don’t simply release our students into the ether,” Francisco Negron, the Chief Legal Officer at the National School Boards Association, told NPR. Negron issued guidance to schools ahead of the walkouts. “Chief among our recommendations is that to the extent possible, school districts should plan ahead and engage your students, parents, and stakeholders,” the checklist reads. Teachers also have a complex position when it comes to protesting; they can often protest on their own time, but not during class time, according to CNN.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Next nationwide protest is March 24th, and I will be attending that one.
> 
> March for our Lives
> 
> Parkland student: My generation won't stand for this (Opinion) - CNN
> 
> Activists Lay Thousands of Shoes Outside U.S. Capitol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Activists placed thousands of pairs of shoes on the lawn outside the Capitol in Washington, D.C. Tuesday to memorialize children killed by gun violence.
> 
> The demonstration was planned by international advocacy group Avaaz to represent the number of children killed by guns since the Sandy Hook Elementary School shooting in 2012, CBS News reports.
> 
> The demonstration was based on research by the American Academy of Pediatrics that found that 1,300 children die from gun shot wounds in the U.S. annually, or about three daily. Thus the display featured 7,000 pairs of shoes.
> 
> The protestors assembled the empty shoes on the southeast lawn from 8:30 a.m. to 2 p.m. in an effort to push Congress for gun reform.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 182517
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WE REFUSED TO BE HUNTED!
> 
> Just watched one of those children on TV say that.  We refused to be hunted.
> Maybe there will be a political change.
> 
> Republicans have spent years terrorizing Americans into believe they will only be safe carrying an assault rifle in the country of the free and the brave.  The GOP's message of chicken isn't working with this new generation.
> The thing that worries me is that some right winger will run out there and try to mow down a bunch of children marchers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And the clown Joe Biden tells people that a shotgun is easier for a woman to shoot than an AR 15
Click to expand...

I believe  your current argument point is known as “kitchen sinking.” Just throw everything and hope something sticks.


----------



## Skull Pilot

bodecea said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryAnne11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryAnne11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If a 19 year old with serious problems had not had that gun designed for war, 17 of them would not be dead.
> 
> 
> 
> An AR 15 is not designed for war just because you keep saying it doesn't make it true
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny, but those fighting in wars call them made for killing. There is no need for  those on the streets of this country.
> 
> Get back to me when you have seen the damage to a loved ones organs hit by them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A Glock 9MM was used by the Va Tech shooter to kill 33 people....what's your plan on that one?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I guess my Glcok 19 will make me a mass murderer
> I better get rid of it and get a Glock G 29
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only if you suddenly stop becoming a good shooter.
Click to expand...


But it's the weapon that makes people kill that's why people want to ban the AR 15

I don't have an AR 15 but I suppose if I get a semiauto rifle that isn't like the AR 15 but shoots a larger more powerful round I don't have to worry about that rifle making me a mass murderer


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

Skull Pilot said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ought to start a national "Skip school and go fishing" protest.
> 
> 
> 
> How does that make sense?  Unless, was that a lame attempt at humor?  On such a serious occasion?
> Lame.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's all this amounts to.
> 
> How many of those "protesters" would show up if the even was Saturday night at 8 PM?
Click to expand...


Zero.  That would cut into their X-Box time.


----------



## Skull Pilot

Witchit said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Witchit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Watch: Students Put Pencils Down, Walk Out in Gun Protests
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thousands of students across the D.C. area staged walkouts Wednesday to protest gun violence, one month after the deadly shooting inside a high school in Parkland, Florida.
> 
> Police cruisers escorted hundreds of students from Montgomery Blair High School as they marched through Silver Spring, Maryland, carrying signs that said "Protect Children, Not Guns" and "Our Blood, Your Hands."
> 
> The walkout is one of the first of many in the region.
> 
> The first large-scale, coordinated national demonstration is planned for 10 a.m. Wednesday, when organizers of the Women's March called for a 17-minute walkout -- with one minute for each of the 17 students and staff members killed in Florida. Many organizers and participants are using the #enough hashtag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thousands of Students Are Walking Out of School in Nationwide Protests. Here’s Why
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 1969 Supreme Court ruling on the case _Tinker v. Des Moines Independent Community School District_ makes it clear that students don’t “shed their constitutional rights to freedom of speech or expression at the schoolhouse gate.” But that does come with some caveats and complications.
> 
> 
> First, it only applies to public schools. “This is because public schools are run by the government and private schools aren’t, and the First Amendment only controls what the government can and can’t do,” the ACLU explains on its “Know Your Rights” page. Students at private schools can be stopped from participating in protests like the #Enough National School walkout, and students should consult with their teachers and school administrators and know what the policies are regarding protests or absences.
> Second, free speech in schools extends “as long as you don’t disrupt the functioning of the school or violate the school’s content-neutral policies,” the ACLU explains, and what is “disruptive” is contextual. If deemed disruptive, “schools can stop students from participating,” according to CNN.
> Third, you can be punished for participating — not over what you are protesting, but for being absent from class. “The exact punishment you could face will vary by your state, school district, and school,” the ACLU explains. “Find out more by reading the policies of your school and school district. If you’re planning to miss a class or two, look at the policy for unexcused absences.” If planned ahead with parents, students may be able to be signed out of a class by a parent.
> Finally, schools are mandated to be guardians to their students. “Schools stand in what’s known as loco parentis, so we don’t simply release our students into the ether,” Francisco Negron, the Chief Legal Officer at the National School Boards Association, told NPR. Negron issued guidance to schools ahead of the walkouts. “Chief among our recommendations is that to the extent possible, school districts should plan ahead and engage your students, parents, and stakeholders,” the checklist reads. Teachers also have a complex position when it comes to protesting; they can often protest on their own time, but not during class time, according to CNN.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Next nationwide protest is March 24th, and I will be attending that one.
> 
> March for our Lives
> 
> Parkland student: My generation won't stand for this (Opinion) - CNN
> 
> Activists Lay Thousands of Shoes Outside U.S. Capitol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Activists placed thousands of pairs of shoes on the lawn outside the Capitol in Washington, D.C. Tuesday to memorialize children killed by gun violence.
> 
> The demonstration was planned by international advocacy group Avaaz to represent the number of children killed by guns since the Sandy Hook Elementary School shooting in 2012, CBS News reports.
> 
> The demonstration was based on research by the American Academy of Pediatrics that found that 1,300 children die from gun shot wounds in the U.S. annually, or about three daily. Thus the display featured 7,000 pairs of shoes.
> 
> The protestors assembled the empty shoes on the southeast lawn from 8:30 a.m. to 2 p.m. in an effort to push Congress for gun reform.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 182517
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WE REFUSED TO BE HUNTED!
> 
> Just watched one of those children on TV say that.  We refused to be hunted.
> Maybe there will be a political change.
> 
> Republicans have spent years terrorizing Americans into believe they will only be safe carrying an assault rifle in the country of the free and the brave.  The GOP's message of chicken isn't working with this new generation.
> The thing that worries me is that some right winger will run out there and try to mow down a bunch of children marchers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And the clown Joe Biden tells people that a shotgun is easier for a woman to shoot than an AR 15
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I believe  your current argument point is known as “kitchen sinking.” Just throw everything and hope something sticks.
Click to expand...


I believe you are too obtuse to realize that I am pointing out the falsehoods uttered by both the left and right since neither really cares about the facts


----------



## deanrd

Witchit said:


> In other news: Oops.
> 
> Gun-trained teacher accidentally discharges firearm in Calif. classroom, injuring student







Injuring three students.  Bullet fragments.

3 teens hurt when California teacher fires gun during safety course


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

deanrd said:


> Witchit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Watch: Students Put Pencils Down, Walk Out in Gun Protests
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thousands of students across the D.C. area staged walkouts Wednesday to protest gun violence, one month after the deadly shooting inside a high school in Parkland, Florida.
> 
> Police cruisers escorted hundreds of students from Montgomery Blair High School as they marched through Silver Spring, Maryland, carrying signs that said "Protect Children, Not Guns" and "Our Blood, Your Hands."
> 
> The walkout is one of the first of many in the region.
> 
> The first large-scale, coordinated national demonstration is planned for 10 a.m. Wednesday, when organizers of the Women's March called for a 17-minute walkout -- with one minute for each of the 17 students and staff members killed in Florida. Many organizers and participants are using the #enough hashtag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thousands of Students Are Walking Out of School in Nationwide Protests. Here’s Why
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 1969 Supreme Court ruling on the case _Tinker v. Des Moines Independent Community School District_ makes it clear that students don’t “shed their constitutional rights to freedom of speech or expression at the schoolhouse gate.” But that does come with some caveats and complications.
> 
> 
> First, it only applies to public schools. “This is because public schools are run by the government and private schools aren’t, and the First Amendment only controls what the government can and can’t do,” the ACLU explains on its “Know Your Rights” page. Students at private schools can be stopped from participating in protests like the #Enough National School walkout, and students should consult with their teachers and school administrators and know what the policies are regarding protests or absences.
> Second, free speech in schools extends “as long as you don’t disrupt the functioning of the school or violate the school’s content-neutral policies,” the ACLU explains, and what is “disruptive” is contextual. If deemed disruptive, “schools can stop students from participating,” according to CNN.
> Third, you can be punished for participating — not over what you are protesting, but for being absent from class. “The exact punishment you could face will vary by your state, school district, and school,” the ACLU explains. “Find out more by reading the policies of your school and school district. If you’re planning to miss a class or two, look at the policy for unexcused absences.” If planned ahead with parents, students may be able to be signed out of a class by a parent.
> Finally, schools are mandated to be guardians to their students. “Schools stand in what’s known as loco parentis, so we don’t simply release our students into the ether,” Francisco Negron, the Chief Legal Officer at the National School Boards Association, told NPR. Negron issued guidance to schools ahead of the walkouts. “Chief among our recommendations is that to the extent possible, school districts should plan ahead and engage your students, parents, and stakeholders,” the checklist reads. Teachers also have a complex position when it comes to protesting; they can often protest on their own time, but not during class time, according to CNN.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Next nationwide protest is March 24th, and I will be attending that one.
> 
> March for our Lives
> 
> Parkland student: My generation won't stand for this (Opinion) - CNN
> 
> Activists Lay Thousands of Shoes Outside U.S. Capitol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Activists placed thousands of pairs of shoes on the lawn outside the Capitol in Washington, D.C. Tuesday to memorialize children killed by gun violence.
> 
> The demonstration was planned by international advocacy group Avaaz to represent the number of children killed by guns since the Sandy Hook Elementary School shooting in 2012, CBS News reports.
> 
> The demonstration was based on research by the American Academy of Pediatrics that found that 1,300 children die from gun shot wounds in the U.S. annually, or about three daily. Thus the display featured 7,000 pairs of shoes.
> 
> The protestors assembled the empty shoes on the southeast lawn from 8:30 a.m. to 2 p.m. in an effort to push Congress for gun reform.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 182517
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WE REFUSED TO BE HUNTED!
> 
> Just watched one of those children on TV say that.  We refused to be hunted.
> Maybe there will be a political change.
> 
> Republicans have spent years terrorizing Americans into believe they will only be safe carrying an assault rifle in the country of the free and the brave.  The GOP's message of chicken isn't working with this new generation.
> The thing that worries me is that some right winger will run out there and try to mow down a bunch of children marchers.
Click to expand...


What doesn't worry you ya frigg'n wuss?


----------



## EGR one

Witchit said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Witchit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Witchit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> If a Muslim decided that it would be a good time to get his 72 virgins, and took a truck into the mall and ran over those snowflakes, would the school be responsible for using young children for their propaganda needs?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inflammatory much?
> 
> No young children involved. L2read.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Under 21?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's not young children. These are older teens.Young children would be elementary school age.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those that want to ban young children of 18 -20 years old from having a legal rifle and exercise their 2nd amendment, yet they can go out with liberal propaganda and exercise their 1st amendment...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 18-20 y/o’s are young ADULTS.
Click to expand...


Apparently, they are only adults when it is convenient for the current cause of left wing loonies.  Young adults have equal rights to all other adults, and you have no legitimate reason to curtail any of their rights.


----------



## Tilly

MaryAnne11 said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryAnne11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Witchit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> Under 21?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not young children. These are older teens.Young children would be elementary school age.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those that want to ban young children of 18 -20 years old from having a legal rifle and exercise their 2nd amendment, yet they can go out with liberal propaganda and exercise their 1st amendment...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If a 19 year old with serious problems had not had that gun designed for war, 17 of them would not be dead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If the authorities had taken his ‘serious problems’ seriously, ‘17 of them would not be dead’.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Agree, but that is no excuse for him having all those killing machines. Quit baming others for the deaths.
Click to expand...

There’s plenty of blame to go around and it all starts long before the boy got anywhere near the school.  Drop the transparent agenda and think for yourself. Maybe you’ll like it!


----------



## Skull Pilot

deanrd said:


> Witchit said:
> 
> 
> 
> In other news: Oops.
> 
> Gun-trained teacher accidentally discharges firearm in Calif. classroom, injuring student
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Injuring three students.  Bullet fragments.
> 
> 3 teens hurt when California teacher fires gun during safety course
Click to expand...

People trained to fly planes still crash
Professional drivers still have accidents

Maybe we should make accidents illegal and solve all problems


----------



## Marion Morrison

Oh! It's sponsored by nothing other than the Communist Democrats!

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DWxCgpPUMAAjD2B.jpg

Aww, wooka da kyoot wittle Commie fist.


Sponsor of school walkout link:


#ENOUGH: Toolkit





Older  Communist symbols for comparison.


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb




----------



## ChrisL

Tilly said:


> MaryAnne11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryAnne11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Witchit said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's not young children. These are older teens.Young children would be elementary school age.
> 
> 
> 
> Those that want to ban young children of 18 -20 years old from having a legal rifle and exercise their 2nd amendment, yet they can go out with liberal propaganda and exercise their 1st amendment...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If a 19 year old with serious problems had not had that gun designed for war, 17 of them would not be dead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If the authorities had taken his ‘serious problems’ seriously, ‘17 of them would not be dead’.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Agree, but that is no excuse for him having all those killing machines. Quit baming others for the deaths.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There’s plenty of blame to go around and it all starts long before the boy got anywhere near the school.  Drop the transparent agenda and think for yourself. Maybe you’ll like it!
Click to expand...


But Tilly, we know if the gun wasn't available, the killer would have said, "oh well, forget about my murdering rampage plan then."


----------



## Witchit

EGR one said:


> MaryAnne11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Witchit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Witchit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Inflammatory much?
> 
> No young children involved. L2read.
> 
> 
> 
> Under 21?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's not young children. These are older teens.Young children would be elementary school age.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those that want to ban young children of 18 -20 years old from having a legal rifle and exercise their 2nd amendment, yet they can go out with liberal propaganda and exercise their 1st amendment...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If a 19 year old with serious problems had not had that gun designed for war, 17 of them would not be dead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pure nonsense!  That 19 year old could purchase many other semi-auto weapons that would have done the same evil.
> 
> However, what is the dumbass hangup on the number 17?  Hundreds of school children are being killed by gang bangers and drug dealers every year, and that doesn't seem to bother any of you snowflakes.  You need to quit dancing on the graves of dead children in an attempt to further left wing idiocy.
Click to expand...


It’s not a dumbass hang-up. These are teens reacting to the deaths of their fellow students and teachers, 17 of them. You know that. You’re just attempting to minimize it.  Nobody is dancing on the graves of dead children except the NRA. They represent the gun manufacturers. Gun sales go up every time a massacre happens. Win-win for them, death and loss for the rest of us. These kids are just fed up.  Their protests are the action equivalent of “Oh FUCK if I have NOT had ENOUGH!!”


----------



## deanrd

Skull Pilot said:


> Witchit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Witchit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Watch: Students Put Pencils Down, Walk Out in Gun Protests
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thousands of students across the D.C. area staged walkouts Wednesday to protest gun violence, one month after the deadly shooting inside a high school in Parkland, Florida.
> 
> Police cruisers escorted hundreds of students from Montgomery Blair High School as they marched through Silver Spring, Maryland, carrying signs that said "Protect Children, Not Guns" and "Our Blood, Your Hands."
> 
> The walkout is one of the first of many in the region.
> 
> The first large-scale, coordinated national demonstration is planned for 10 a.m. Wednesday, when organizers of the Women's March called for a 17-minute walkout -- with one minute for each of the 17 students and staff members killed in Florida. Many organizers and participants are using the #enough hashtag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thousands of Students Are Walking Out of School in Nationwide Protests. Here’s Why
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 1969 Supreme Court ruling on the case _Tinker v. Des Moines Independent Community School District_ makes it clear that students don’t “shed their constitutional rights to freedom of speech or expression at the schoolhouse gate.” But that does come with some caveats and complications.
> 
> 
> First, it only applies to public schools. “This is because public schools are run by the government and private schools aren’t, and the First Amendment only controls what the government can and can’t do,” the ACLU explains on its “Know Your Rights” page. Students at private schools can be stopped from participating in protests like the #Enough National School walkout, and students should consult with their teachers and school administrators and know what the policies are regarding protests or absences.
> Second, free speech in schools extends “as long as you don’t disrupt the functioning of the school or violate the school’s content-neutral policies,” the ACLU explains, and what is “disruptive” is contextual. If deemed disruptive, “schools can stop students from participating,” according to CNN.
> Third, you can be punished for participating — not over what you are protesting, but for being absent from class. “The exact punishment you could face will vary by your state, school district, and school,” the ACLU explains. “Find out more by reading the policies of your school and school district. If you’re planning to miss a class or two, look at the policy for unexcused absences.” If planned ahead with parents, students may be able to be signed out of a class by a parent.
> Finally, schools are mandated to be guardians to their students. “Schools stand in what’s known as loco parentis, so we don’t simply release our students into the ether,” Francisco Negron, the Chief Legal Officer at the National School Boards Association, told NPR. Negron issued guidance to schools ahead of the walkouts. “Chief among our recommendations is that to the extent possible, school districts should plan ahead and engage your students, parents, and stakeholders,” the checklist reads. Teachers also have a complex position when it comes to protesting; they can often protest on their own time, but not during class time, according to CNN.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Next nationwide protest is March 24th, and I will be attending that one.
> 
> March for our Lives
> 
> Parkland student: My generation won't stand for this (Opinion) - CNN
> 
> Activists Lay Thousands of Shoes Outside U.S. Capitol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Activists placed thousands of pairs of shoes on the lawn outside the Capitol in Washington, D.C. Tuesday to memorialize children killed by gun violence.
> 
> The demonstration was planned by international advocacy group Avaaz to represent the number of children killed by guns since the Sandy Hook Elementary School shooting in 2012, CBS News reports.
> 
> The demonstration was based on research by the American Academy of Pediatrics that found that 1,300 children die from gun shot wounds in the U.S. annually, or about three daily. Thus the display featured 7,000 pairs of shoes.
> 
> The protestors assembled the empty shoes on the southeast lawn from 8:30 a.m. to 2 p.m. in an effort to push Congress for gun reform.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 182517
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WE REFUSED TO BE HUNTED!
> 
> Just watched one of those children on TV say that.  We refused to be hunted.
> Maybe there will be a political change.
> 
> Republicans have spent years terrorizing Americans into believe they will only be safe carrying an assault rifle in the country of the free and the brave.  The GOP's message of chicken isn't working with this new generation.
> The thing that worries me is that some right winger will run out there and try to mow down a bunch of children marchers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And the clown Joe Biden tells people that a shotgun is easier for a woman to shoot than an AR 15
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I believe  your current argument point is known as “kitchen sinking.” Just throw everything and hope something sticks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I believe you are too obtuse to realize that I am pointing out the falsehoods uttered by both the left and right since neither really cares about the facts
Click to expand...

Why do you say you are laying down the facts when you speak such bullshit?
No one says weapons MAKE people kill.  Weapons make it EASIER for people to kill in a heated moment.  Then, after such a ridiculous and outrageous claim, you insist you are speaking "facts".
If those are facts to you, perhaps you are one of those children should be scared of?  Is that a "fact"?


----------



## ChrisL

Witchit said:


> EGR one said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryAnne11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Witchit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> Under 21?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not young children. These are older teens.Young children would be elementary school age.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those that want to ban young children of 18 -20 years old from having a legal rifle and exercise their 2nd amendment, yet they can go out with liberal propaganda and exercise their 1st amendment...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If a 19 year old with serious problems had not had that gun designed for war, 17 of them would not be dead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pure nonsense!  That 19 year old could purchase many other semi-auto weapons that would have done the same evil.
> 
> However, what is the dumbass hangup on the number 17?  Hundreds of school children are being killed by gang bangers and drug dealers every year, and that doesn't seem to bother any of you snowflakes.  You need to quit dancing on the graves of dead children in an attempt to further left wing idiocy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It’s not a dumbass hang-up. These are teens reacting to the deaths of their fellow students and teachers, 17 of them. You know that. You’re just attempting to minimize it.  Nobody is dancing on the graves of dead children except the NRA. They represent the gun manufacturers. Gun sales go up every time a massacre happens. Win-win for them, death and loss for the rest of us. These kids are just fed up.  Their protests are the action equivalent of “Oh FUCK if I have NOT had ENOUGH!!”
Click to expand...


Gun sales go up because people are afraid the government is going to mess around with our rights.


----------



## deanrd

Witchit said:


> EGR one said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryAnne11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Witchit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> Under 21?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not young children. These are older teens.Young children would be elementary school age.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those that want to ban young children of 18 -20 years old from having a legal rifle and exercise their 2nd amendment, yet they can go out with liberal propaganda and exercise their 1st amendment...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If a 19 year old with serious problems had not had that gun designed for war, 17 of them would not be dead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pure nonsense!  That 19 year old could purchase many other semi-auto weapons that would have done the same evil.
> 
> However, what is the dumbass hangup on the number 17?  Hundreds of school children are being killed by gang bangers and drug dealers every year, and that doesn't seem to bother any of you snowflakes.  You need to quit dancing on the graves of dead children in an attempt to further left wing idiocy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It’s not a dumbass hang-up. These are teens reacting to the deaths of their fellow students and teachers, 17 of them. You know that. You’re just attempting to minimize it.  Nobody is dancing on the graves of dead children except the NRA. They represent the gun manufacturers. Gun sales go up every time a massacre happens. Win-win for them, death and loss for the rest of us. These kids are just fed up.  Their protests are the action equivalent of “Oh FUCK if I have NOT had ENOUGH!!”
Click to expand...

The students are having multiple 17 minute "moments of silence" to honor those innocents murdered in cold blood for no other reason than a portion of America insists assault weapons will make those children "safe".


----------



## ChrisL

deanrd said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Witchit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Witchit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Watch: Students Put Pencils Down, Walk Out in Gun Protests
> 
> Thousands of Students Are Walking Out of School in Nationwide Protests. Here’s Why
> 
> Next nationwide protest is March 24th, and I will be attending that one.
> 
> March for our Lives
> 
> Parkland student: My generation won't stand for this (Opinion) - CNN
> 
> Activists Lay Thousands of Shoes Outside U.S. Capitol
> 
> View attachment 182517
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WE REFUSED TO BE HUNTED!
> 
> Just watched one of those children on TV say that.  We refused to be hunted.
> Maybe there will be a political change.
> 
> Republicans have spent years terrorizing Americans into believe they will only be safe carrying an assault rifle in the country of the free and the brave.  The GOP's message of chicken isn't working with this new generation.
> The thing that worries me is that some right winger will run out there and try to mow down a bunch of children marchers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And the clown Joe Biden tells people that a shotgun is easier for a woman to shoot than an AR 15
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I believe  your current argument point is known as “kitchen sinking.” Just throw everything and hope something sticks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I believe you are too obtuse to realize that I am pointing out the falsehoods uttered by both the left and right since neither really cares about the facts
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you say you are laying down the facts when you speak such bullshit?
> No one says weapons MAKE people kill.  Weapons make it EASIER for people to kill in a heated moment.  Then, after such a ridiculous and outrageous claim, you insist you are speaking "facts".
> If those are facts to you, perhaps you are one of those children should be scared of?  Is that a "fact"?
Click to expand...


FACT.  Most school shooters plan out their act of violence weeks or months in advance.  People who kill on the "spur of the moment" will pick up the nearest tool to do the act.


----------



## ChrisL

Knives kill five times as many people as rifles every year.


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb




----------



## Soggy in NOLA

Witchit said:


> EGR one said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryAnne11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Witchit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> Under 21?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not young children. These are older teens.Young children would be elementary school age.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those that want to ban young children of 18 -20 years old from having a legal rifle and exercise their 2nd amendment, yet they can go out with liberal propaganda and exercise their 1st amendment...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If a 19 year old with serious problems had not had that gun designed for war, 17 of them would not be dead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pure nonsense!  That 19 year old could purchase many other semi-auto weapons that would have done the same evil.
> 
> However, what is the dumbass hangup on the number 17?  Hundreds of school children are being killed by gang bangers and drug dealers every year, and that doesn't seem to bother any of you snowflakes.  You need to quit dancing on the graves of dead children in an attempt to further left wing idiocy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It’s not a dumbass hang-up. These are teens reacting to the deaths of their fellow students and teachers, 17 of them. You know that. You’re just attempting to minimize it.  Nobody is dancing on the graves of dead children except the NRA. They represent the gun manufacturers. Gun sales go up every time a massacre happens. Win-win for them, death and loss for the rest of us. These kids are just fed up.  Their protests are the action equivalent of “Oh FUCK if I have NOT had ENOUGH!!”
Click to expand...


Oh please.  Fed up with what?  11 teens per day die in texting while driving accidents.. that's 4,015 per year.  There haven't been that many killed in school shootings, _to-date._


----------



## ChrisL

Just like any high school kid can get heroin, if you ban guns they will get them off any low life black market dealer illegally, and that market will GROW exponentially when the liberals get their way and guns are illegal and much more valuable.  Then there will be NO tracing weapons back to a source, and we will have another "war" with black market dealers, smugglers, etc.  Liberals NEVER think of the unintended consequences of their silly knee jerk reactions.


----------



## Witchit




----------



## SassyIrishLass

Soggy in NOLA said:


> Witchit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EGR one said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryAnne11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Witchit said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's not young children. These are older teens.Young children would be elementary school age.
> 
> 
> 
> Those that want to ban young children of 18 -20 years old from having a legal rifle and exercise their 2nd amendment, yet they can go out with liberal propaganda and exercise their 1st amendment...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If a 19 year old with serious problems had not had that gun designed for war, 17 of them would not be dead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pure nonsense!  That 19 year old could purchase many other semi-auto weapons that would have done the same evil.
> 
> However, what is the dumbass hangup on the number 17?  Hundreds of school children are being killed by gang bangers and drug dealers every year, and that doesn't seem to bother any of you snowflakes.  You need to quit dancing on the graves of dead children in an attempt to further left wing idiocy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It’s not a dumbass hang-up. These are teens reacting to the deaths of their fellow students and teachers, 17 of them. You know that. You’re just attempting to minimize it.  Nobody is dancing on the graves of dead children except the NRA. They represent the gun manufacturers. Gun sales go up every time a massacre happens. Win-win for them, death and loss for the rest of us. These kids are just fed up.  Their protests are the action equivalent of “Oh FUCK if I have NOT had ENOUGH!!”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh please.  Fed up with what?  11 teens per day die in texting while driving accidents.. that's 4,015 per year.  There haven't been that many killed in school shootings, _to-date._
Click to expand...


Yeah but unlike the ban gun agenda texting carries no political clout for the left


----------



## Marion Morrison

deanrd said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Witchit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Witchit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Watch: Students Put Pencils Down, Walk Out in Gun Protests
> 
> Thousands of Students Are Walking Out of School in Nationwide Protests. Here’s Why
> 
> Next nationwide protest is March 24th, and I will be attending that one.
> 
> March for our Lives
> 
> Parkland student: My generation won't stand for this (Opinion) - CNN
> 
> Activists Lay Thousands of Shoes Outside U.S. Capitol
> 
> View attachment 182517
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WE REFUSED TO BE HUNTED!
> 
> Just watched one of those children on TV say that.  We refused to be hunted.
> Maybe there will be a political change.
> 
> Republicans have spent years terrorizing Americans into believe they will only be safe carrying an assault rifle in the country of the free and the brave.  The GOP's message of chicken isn't working with this new generation.
> The thing that worries me is that some right winger will run out there and try to mow down a bunch of children marchers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And the clown Joe Biden tells people that a shotgun is easier for a woman to shoot than an AR 15
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I believe  your current argument point is known as “kitchen sinking.” Just throw everything and hope something sticks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I believe you are too obtuse to realize that I am pointing out the falsehoods uttered by both the left and right since neither really cares about the facts
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you say you are laying down the facts when you speak such bullshit?
> No one says weapons MAKE people kill.  Weapons make it EASIER for people to kill in a heated moment.  Then, after such a ridiculous and outrageous claim, you insist you are speaking "facts".
> If those are facts to you, perhaps you are one of those children should be scared of?  Is that a "fact"?
Click to expand...


----------



## deanrd

ChrisL said:


> Witchit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EGR one said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryAnne11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Witchit said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's not young children. These are older teens.Young children would be elementary school age.
> 
> 
> 
> Those that want to ban young children of 18 -20 years old from having a legal rifle and exercise their 2nd amendment, yet they can go out with liberal propaganda and exercise their 1st amendment...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If a 19 year old with serious problems had not had that gun designed for war, 17 of them would not be dead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pure nonsense!  That 19 year old could purchase many other semi-auto weapons that would have done the same evil.
> 
> However, what is the dumbass hangup on the number 17?  Hundreds of school children are being killed by gang bangers and drug dealers every year, and that doesn't seem to bother any of you snowflakes.  You need to quit dancing on the graves of dead children in an attempt to further left wing idiocy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It’s not a dumbass hang-up. These are teens reacting to the deaths of their fellow students and teachers, 17 of them. You know that. You’re just attempting to minimize it.  Nobody is dancing on the graves of dead children except the NRA. They represent the gun manufacturers. Gun sales go up every time a massacre happens. Win-win for them, death and loss for the rest of us. These kids are just fed up.  Their protests are the action equivalent of “Oh FUCK if I have NOT had ENOUGH!!”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gun sales go up because people are afraid the government is going to mess around with our rights.
Click to expand...

Our government is elected.  It's the electorate who want to mess around with our rights.
Republicans want to take away a woman's right to control her own body. No surprise there.
Republicans want to kill gays.  Their religious leaders tell us so it's not even an open secret.
A short list of Right wing pastors who call for the arrest and murder of gays.
Pastor Roger Jimenez
Pastor Steven Anderson
Pastor Kevin Swanson
Pastor Jesse Price
Pastor Charles L. Worley
Pastor Bert Farias
Pastor Jeffrey S. Smith
Pastor Curtis Napp
Pastor James David Manning
Pastor Jim Beech
Most of them said the killings at a gay night club didn't go far enough.
Then you have Steve Bannon and Richard Spencer who say wear racism as a badge of honor.
You know, Steve Bannon who was the president advisor for the last few years.

There are minorities who live in fear of right wingers every day.  They are advocating fewer weapons which would make murder less easy.

And with stricter gun laws, the police would have a legal way to go after armed minorities and take away their weapons.  Duh!


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

Witchit said:


> EGR one said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryAnne11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Witchit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> Under 21?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not young children. These are older teens.Young children would be elementary school age.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those that want to ban young children of 18 -20 years old from having a legal rifle and exercise their 2nd amendment, yet they can go out with liberal propaganda and exercise their 1st amendment...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If a 19 year old with serious problems had not had that gun designed for war, 17 of them would not be dead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pure nonsense!  That 19 year old could purchase many other semi-auto weapons that would have done the same evil.
> 
> However, what is the dumbass hangup on the number 17?  Hundreds of school children are being killed by gang bangers and drug dealers every year, and that doesn't seem to bother any of you snowflakes.  You need to quit dancing on the graves of dead children in an attempt to further left wing idiocy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It’s not a dumbass hang-up. These are teens reacting to the deaths of their fellow students and teachers, 17 of them. You know that. You’re just attempting to minimize it.  Nobody is dancing on the graves of dead children except the NRA. They represent the gun manufacturers. Gun sales go up every time a massacre happens. Win-win for them, death and loss for the rest of us. These kids are just fed up.  Their protests are the action equivalent of “Oh FUCK if I have NOT had ENOUGH!!”
Click to expand...

So you want US to give up our guns then rely on the Broward County Police or FBI to be there to save our children?  Wow, talk about dancing on the graves of those 17 who died.


----------



## ChrisL

deanrd said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Witchit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EGR one said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryAnne11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those that want to ban young children of 18 -20 years old from having a legal rifle and exercise their 2nd amendment, yet they can go out with liberal propaganda and exercise their 1st amendment...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If a 19 year old with serious problems had not had that gun designed for war, 17 of them would not be dead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pure nonsense!  That 19 year old could purchase many other semi-auto weapons that would have done the same evil.
> 
> However, what is the dumbass hangup on the number 17?  Hundreds of school children are being killed by gang bangers and drug dealers every year, and that doesn't seem to bother any of you snowflakes.  You need to quit dancing on the graves of dead children in an attempt to further left wing idiocy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It’s not a dumbass hang-up. These are teens reacting to the deaths of their fellow students and teachers, 17 of them. You know that. You’re just attempting to minimize it.  Nobody is dancing on the graves of dead children except the NRA. They represent the gun manufacturers. Gun sales go up every time a massacre happens. Win-win for them, death and loss for the rest of us. These kids are just fed up.  Their protests are the action equivalent of “Oh FUCK if I have NOT had ENOUGH!!”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gun sales go up because people are afraid the government is going to mess around with our rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Our government is elected.  It's the electorate who want to mess around with our rights.
> Republicans want to take away a woman's right to control her own body. No surprise there.
> Republicans want to kill gays.  Their religious leaders tell us so it's not even an open secret.
> A short list of Right wing pastors who call for the arrest and murder of gays.
> Pastor Roger Jimenez
> Pastor Steven Anderson
> Pastor Kevin Swanson
> Pastor Jesse Price
> Pastor Charles L. Worley
> Pastor Bert Farias
> Pastor Jeffrey S. Smith
> Pastor Curtis Napp
> Pastor James David Manning
> Pastor Jim Beech
> Most of them said the killings at a gay night club didn't go far enough.
> Then you have Steve Bannon and Richard Spencer who say wear racism as a badge of honor.
> You know, Steve Bannon who was the president advisor for the last few years.
> 
> There are minorities who live in fear of right wingers every day.  They are advocating fewer weapons which would make murder less easy.
> 
> And with stricter gun laws, the police would have a legal way to go after armed minorities and take away their weapons.  Duh!
Click to expand...


and people like YOU want to leave them unable to defend themselves, at the mercy of the racist government lead by the Nazi Trump.  Lol.


----------



## ChrisL

Bottom line here, we Americans who understand our rights and why they are important are not giving you an inch because of what some lone wolf crazy teenage shooter does.  K?  Go after the people who have broken the law and abused their rights and are murderers.


----------



## Marion Morrison

ChrisL said:


> Knives kill five times as many people as rifles every year.



A Muslim killed a 13-year old kid with a knife last night.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

deanrd said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Witchit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EGR one said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryAnne11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those that want to ban young children of 18 -20 years old from having a legal rifle and exercise their 2nd amendment, yet they can go out with liberal propaganda and exercise their 1st amendment...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If a 19 year old with serious problems had not had that gun designed for war, 17 of them would not be dead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pure nonsense!  That 19 year old could purchase many other semi-auto weapons that would have done the same evil.
> 
> However, what is the dumbass hangup on the number 17?  Hundreds of school children are being killed by gang bangers and drug dealers every year, and that doesn't seem to bother any of you snowflakes.  You need to quit dancing on the graves of dead children in an attempt to further left wing idiocy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It’s not a dumbass hang-up. These are teens reacting to the deaths of their fellow students and teachers, 17 of them. You know that. You’re just attempting to minimize it.  Nobody is dancing on the graves of dead children except the NRA. They represent the gun manufacturers. Gun sales go up every time a massacre happens. Win-win for them, death and loss for the rest of us. These kids are just fed up.  Their protests are the action equivalent of “Oh FUCK if I have NOT had ENOUGH!!”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gun sales go up because people are afraid the government is going to mess around with our rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Our government is elected.  It's the electorate who want to mess around with our rights.
> Republicans want to take away a woman's right to control her own body. No surprise there.
> Republicans want to kill gays.  Their religious leaders tell us so it's not even an open secret.
> A short list of Right wing pastors who call for the arrest and murder of gays.
> Pastor Roger Jimenez
> Pastor Steven Anderson
> Pastor Kevin Swanson
> Pastor Jesse Price
> Pastor Charles L. Worley
> Pastor Bert Farias
> Pastor Jeffrey S. Smith
> Pastor Curtis Napp
> Pastor James David Manning
> Pastor Jim Beech
> Most of them said the killings at a gay night club didn't go far enough.
> Then you have Steve Bannon and Richard Spencer who say wear racism as a badge of honor.
> You know, Steve Bannon who was the president advisor for the last few years.
> 
> There are minorities who live in fear of right wingers every day.  They are advocating fewer weapons which would make murder less easy.
> 
> And with stricter gun laws, the police would have a legal way to go after armed minorities and take away their weapons.  Duh!
Click to expand...




> Republicans want to take away a woman's right to control her own body.


 yet Obamacare intruded on everyone's body.


> Republicans want to kill gays.  Their religious leaders tell us so it's not even an open secret.


 Yet it was a Moooslim who shot up the Orlando Gay Bar and Obama and Hitlery wanted millions more in the US.
There are stupid, low information, kool aid drinking, goose stepping,  mind numbed, useful idiots, and they vote Democrat.


----------



## DJT for Life

Tilly said:


> Fugazi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryAnne11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Witchit said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's not young children. These are older teens.Young children would be elementary school age.
> 
> 
> 
> Those that want to ban young children of 18 -20 years old from having a legal rifle and exercise their 2nd amendment, yet they can go out with liberal propaganda and exercise their 1st amendment...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If a 19 year old with serious problems had not had that gun designed for war, 17 of them would not be dead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes
> 
> because guns are the only way for a 19 year old with serious problems to kill mass amounts of people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are correct in that guns are not the only way to kill mass amounts of people.  However, guns tend to be the preferred method of killing in these instances.  That is something that should be looked into.
> Guns seem to be the preferred tool of choice in mass murder, followed by vehicles? I think.  We don't seem to be plagued by Mass Poisoning, Mass Drowning, Mass Vehicular Homicide, Mass Throat Slitting, Mass Head Crushing, Mass Tank Attack, Mass Land Mine Attack,  etc....
> No, it's guns, guns, guns....
> 
> I'm not going to claim to know why guns are overwhelmingly the method of choice for mass murder, but I would like people smarter than me to look into it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A man with a van killed 90 people (including children and babies) and wounded nearly 500 more. He had some guns too, but clearly the truck did the trick.  If someone wants to kill a lot of people, they can do so just as easily without guns.
Click to expand...


Jim Jones killed 900 just by having everybody stop by the house for
Kool-Aid.


----------



## EGR one

Fugazi said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fugazi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryAnne11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those that want to ban young children of 18 -20 years old from having a legal rifle and exercise their 2nd amendment, yet they can go out with liberal propaganda and exercise their 1st amendment...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If a 19 year old with serious problems had not had that gun designed for war, 17 of them would not be dead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes
> 
> because guns are the only way for a 19 year old with serious problems to kill mass amounts of people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are correct in that guns are not the only way to kill mass amounts of people.  However, guns tend to be the preferred method of killing in these instances.  That is something that should be looked into.
> Guns seem to be the preferred tool of choice in mass murder, followed by vehicles? I think.  We don't seem to be plagued by Mass Poisoning, Mass Drowning, Mass Vehicular Homicide, Mass Throat Slitting, Mass Head Crushing, Mass Tank Attack, Mass Land Mine Attack,  etc....
> No, it's guns, guns, guns....
> 
> I'm not going to claim to know why guns are overwhelmingly the method of choice for mass murder, but I would like people smarter than me to look into it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> With all those mass murders by guns, they still haven't come close to the preferred method of killing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That was a devastating attack, and because of it, the United States of America went freaking nuts, in fact they are still at war because of it over 15 years later.
> 
> Compare that to the reaction after multiple mass shooting incidents over those same 15 years.  I'm not saying taking away guns is the answer, what I'm saying is that America isn't doing shit all.
Click to expand...


We don't do crap about school shootings for the simple reason that elimination of school shootings is not, and never has been, the political goal of the noisy crowd of left wing politicians.  Anyone with a lick of common sense knows that gun control is not the answer to stopping school shootings. 

You stop school shootings by protecting the students from shooters, by the same means that politicians protect themselves from shooters. See how easy that is?


----------



## Reasonable

Students walking out of schools and speaking out because the cowardly President and Congress won’t do anything about the school violence in this country. 

As they keep reminding us: “ We’re voting AGAINST the politicians that perpetuate this problem. “

The children are our future. 

NATIONAL SCHOOL WALKOUT LIVE: Students rally in solidarity to end gun violence


----------



## ChrisL

Marion Morrison said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Knives kill five times as many people as rifles every year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Muslim killed a 13-year old with a knife last night.
Click to expand...


Yup, there are lunatics out there who will kill you.  Some people want to take away your right to DEFEND yourself against these loons because of what the LOONS do with firearms.  Unbelievably stupid as all hell.


----------



## Reasonable




----------



## 2aguy

Reasonable said:


> Students walking out of schools and speaking out because the cowardly President and Congress won’t do anything about the school violence in this country.
> 
> As they keep reminding us: “ We’re voting AGAINST the politicians that perpetuate this problem. “
> 
> The children are our future.
> 
> NATIONAL SCHOOL WALKOUT LIVE: Students rally in solidarity to end gun violence




What do you mean they won't do anything about school violence....they are the ones who actually want to put armed guards and staff in the schools and to fix the background check system so state and federal agencies will actually submit the paperwork on criminals and crazies...

It is people like you who oppose those protections for our kids.....


----------



## Hugo Furst

Fugazi said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fugazi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryAnne11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those that want to ban young children of 18 -20 years old from having a legal rifle and exercise their 2nd amendment, yet they can go out with liberal propaganda and exercise their 1st amendment...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If a 19 year old with serious problems had not had that gun designed for war, 17 of them would not be dead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes
> 
> because guns are the only way for a 19 year old with serious problems to kill mass amounts of people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are correct in that guns are not the only way to kill mass amounts of people.  However, guns tend to be the preferred method of killing in these instances.  That is something that should be looked into.
> Guns seem to be the preferred tool of choice in mass murder, followed by vehicles? I think.  We don't seem to be plagued by Mass Poisoning, Mass Drowning, Mass Vehicular Homicide, Mass Throat Slitting, Mass Head Crushing, Mass Tank Attack, Mass Land Mine Attack,  etc....
> No, it's guns, guns, guns....
> 
> I'm not going to claim to know why guns are overwhelmingly the method of choice for mass murder, but I would like people smarter than me to look into it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A man with a van killed 90 people (including children and babies) and wounded nearly 500 more. He had some guns too, but clearly the truck did the trick.  If someone wants to kill a lot of people, they can do so just as easily without guns.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why then, are guns the most often tool of choice.
Click to expand...


They skipped Science class, and didn't learn how to make Chlorine Gas?


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

ChrisL said:


> Bottom line here, we Americans who understand our rights and why they are important are not giving you an inch because of what some lone wolf crazy teenage shooter does.  K?  Go after the people who have broken the law and abused their rights and are murderers.


Your post reminded me of liberal hypocrisy at its worst...


----------



## deanrd

Skull Pilot said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Witchit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Watch: Students Put Pencils Down, Walk Out in Gun Protests
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thousands of students across the D.C. area staged walkouts Wednesday to protest gun violence, one month after the deadly shooting inside a high school in Parkland, Florida.
> 
> Police cruisers escorted hundreds of students from Montgomery Blair High School as they marched through Silver Spring, Maryland, carrying signs that said "Protect Children, Not Guns" and "Our Blood, Your Hands."
> 
> The walkout is one of the first of many in the region.
> 
> The first large-scale, coordinated national demonstration is planned for 10 a.m. Wednesday, when organizers of the Women's March called for a 17-minute walkout -- with one minute for each of the 17 students and staff members killed in Florida. Many organizers and participants are using the #enough hashtag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thousands of Students Are Walking Out of School in Nationwide Protests. Here’s Why
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 1969 Supreme Court ruling on the case _Tinker v. Des Moines Independent Community School District_ makes it clear that students don’t “shed their constitutional rights to freedom of speech or expression at the schoolhouse gate.” But that does come with some caveats and complications.
> 
> 
> First, it only applies to public schools. “This is because public schools are run by the government and private schools aren’t, and the First Amendment only controls what the government can and can’t do,” the ACLU explains on its “Know Your Rights” page. Students at private schools can be stopped from participating in protests like the #Enough National School walkout, and students should consult with their teachers and school administrators and know what the policies are regarding protests or absences.
> Second, free speech in schools extends “as long as you don’t disrupt the functioning of the school or violate the school’s content-neutral policies,” the ACLU explains, and what is “disruptive” is contextual. If deemed disruptive, “schools can stop students from participating,” according to CNN.
> Third, you can be punished for participating — not over what you are protesting, but for being absent from class. “The exact punishment you could face will vary by your state, school district, and school,” the ACLU explains. “Find out more by reading the policies of your school and school district. If you’re planning to miss a class or two, look at the policy for unexcused absences.” If planned ahead with parents, students may be able to be signed out of a class by a parent.
> Finally, schools are mandated to be guardians to their students. “Schools stand in what’s known as loco parentis, so we don’t simply release our students into the ether,” Francisco Negron, the Chief Legal Officer at the National School Boards Association, told NPR. Negron issued guidance to schools ahead of the walkouts. “Chief among our recommendations is that to the extent possible, school districts should plan ahead and engage your students, parents, and stakeholders,” the checklist reads. Teachers also have a complex position when it comes to protesting; they can often protest on their own time, but not during class time, according to CNN.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Next nationwide protest is March 24th, and I will be attending that one.
> 
> March for our Lives
> 
> Parkland student: My generation won't stand for this (Opinion) - CNN
> 
> Activists Lay Thousands of Shoes Outside U.S. Capitol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Activists placed thousands of pairs of shoes on the lawn outside the Capitol in Washington, D.C. Tuesday to memorialize children killed by gun violence.
> 
> The demonstration was planned by international advocacy group Avaaz to represent the number of children killed by guns since the Sandy Hook Elementary School shooting in 2012, CBS News reports.
> 
> The demonstration was based on research by the American Academy of Pediatrics that found that 1,300 children die from gun shot wounds in the U.S. annually, or about three daily. Thus the display featured 7,000 pairs of shoes.
> 
> The protestors assembled the empty shoes on the southeast lawn from 8:30 a.m. to 2 p.m. in an effort to push Congress for gun reform.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 182517
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WE REFUSED TO BE HUNTED!
> 
> Just watched one of those children on TV say that.  We refused to be hunted.
> Maybe there will be a political change.
> 
> Republicans have spent years terrorizing Americans into believe they will only be safe carrying an assault rifle in the country of the free and the brave.  The GOP's message of chicken isn't working with this new generation.
> The thing that worries me is that some right winger will run out there and try to mow down a bunch of children marchers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And the clown Joe Biden tells people that a shotgun is easier for a woman to shoot than an AR 15
Click to expand...


The guy is 70 years old.  What does he know about school shootings?  He lives out in the woods.  But I suspect he is open to learning.


----------



## Thinker101

Reasonable said:


> Students walking out of schools and speaking out because the cowardly President and Congress won’t do anything about the school violence in this country.
> 
> As they keep reminding us: “ We’re voting AGAINST the politicians that perpetuate this problem. “
> 
> The children are our future.
> 
> NATIONAL SCHOOL WALKOUT LIVE: Students rally in solidarity to end gun violence



Hmm, must have missed it, didn't see the part about them walking out due to the cowardly President and Congress.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

deanrd said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Witchit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EGR one said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryAnne11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those that want to ban young children of 18 -20 years old from having a legal rifle and exercise their 2nd amendment, yet they can go out with liberal propaganda and exercise their 1st amendment...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If a 19 year old with serious problems had not had that gun designed for war, 17 of them would not be dead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pure nonsense!  That 19 year old could purchase many other semi-auto weapons that would have done the same evil.
> 
> However, what is the dumbass hangup on the number 17?  Hundreds of school children are being killed by gang bangers and drug dealers every year, and that doesn't seem to bother any of you snowflakes.  You need to quit dancing on the graves of dead children in an attempt to further left wing idiocy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It’s not a dumbass hang-up. These are teens reacting to the deaths of their fellow students and teachers, 17 of them. You know that. You’re just attempting to minimize it.  Nobody is dancing on the graves of dead children except the NRA. They represent the gun manufacturers. Gun sales go up every time a massacre happens. Win-win for them, death and loss for the rest of us. These kids are just fed up.  Their protests are the action equivalent of “Oh FUCK if I have NOT had ENOUGH!!”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gun sales go up because people are afraid the government is going to mess around with our rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Our government is elected.  It's the electorate who want to mess around with our rights.
> Republicans want to take away a woman's right to control her own body. No surprise there.
> Republicans want to kill gays.  Their religious leaders tell us so it's not even an open secret.
> A short list of Right wing pastors who call for the arrest and murder of gays.
> Pastor Roger Jimenez
> Pastor Steven Anderson
> Pastor Kevin Swanson
> Pastor Jesse Price
> Pastor Charles L. Worley
> Pastor Bert Farias
> Pastor Jeffrey S. Smith
> Pastor Curtis Napp
> Pastor James David Manning
> Pastor Jim Beech
> Most of them said the killings at a gay night club didn't go far enough.
> Then you have Steve Bannon and Richard Spencer who say wear racism as a badge of honor.
> You know, Steve Bannon who was the president advisor for the last few years.
> 
> There are minorities who live in fear of right wingers every day.  They are advocating fewer weapons which would make murder less easy.
> 
> And with stricter gun laws, the police would have a legal way to go after armed minorities and take away their weapons.  Duh!
Click to expand...


You truly are an imbecile.


----------



## hazlnut

Why won't they pass a Fix NICs bill?

Because a better more efficient NICs system means a dip in gun sales.  Every time some one can't buy a gun through a legal retailer, gun companies lose money.


----------



## ChrisL

andaronjim said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bottom line here, we Americans who understand our rights and why they are important are not giving you an inch because of what some lone wolf crazy teenage shooter does.  K?  Go after the people who have broken the law and abused their rights and are murderers.
> 
> 
> 
> Your post reminded me of liberal hypocrisy at its worst...
Click to expand...


Exactly, and I've made this point a thousand times.  If you can say that none of us should have our 2nd amendment right because of the actions of some loons, then a Muslim ban should stand because that type of ideology is MUCH more dangerous than some crazy teenager with a gun.


----------



## deanrd

andaronjim said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bottom line here, we Americans who understand our rights and why they are important are not giving you an inch because of what some lone wolf crazy teenage shooter does.  K?  Go after the people who have broken the law and abused their rights and are murderers.
> 
> 
> 
> Your post reminded me of liberal hypocrisy at its worst...
Click to expand...

There are guns and there are weapons.  Besides, are you defending the rights of insane crazies to own assault weapons?  Why?


----------



## Witchit

3/14/18 Nationwide School Walkout Has Begun


----------



## 2aguy

Reasonable said:


> View attachment 182538




The NRA trains police and federal agents.

The NRA trains law abiding gun owners to use guns safely.

The NRA teaches children how to avoid gun accidents...

The ones with actual blood on their hands are democrats.

obama pushed his Promise Program which kept schools from having violent, dangerous students arrested...this policy directly allowed the Florida shooter to have a clean criminal record when he went to buy the gun he used in the attack....and the democrats are now the ones fighting fixing the background check system that allowed the Texas church shooter to get his gun, because the Air Force failed to submit the paper work on his dishonorable discharge...

So, those two points alone show the democrats actually have blood on their hands...not the NRA.....

Then you have democrats around the country letting violent gun offenders out of jail...over and over again.....these violent offenders are the ones actually murdering people with guns...so again, it is the democrats, not the NRA who have blood on their hands.....the NRA actually fights to keep violent gun offenders in jail...


----------



## 2aguy

hazlnut said:


> Why won't they pass a Fix NICs bill?
> 
> Because a better more efficient NICs system means a dip in gun sales.  Every time some one can't buy a gun through a legal retailer, gun companies lose money.




Hey...shitstain.....it is the democrats who are stopping the fix nice plan.......not the Republicans...


----------



## deanrd

ChrisL said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bottom line here, we Americans who understand our rights and why they are important are not giving you an inch because of what some lone wolf crazy teenage shooter does.  K?  Go after the people who have broken the law and abused their rights and are murderers.
> 
> 
> 
> Your post reminded me of liberal hypocrisy at its worst...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly, and I've made this point a thousand times.  If you can say that none of us should have our 2nd amendment right because of the actions of some loons, then a Muslim ban should stand because that type of ideology is MUCH more dangerous than some crazy teenager with a gun.
Click to expand...

Defending the rights of insane crazies to own assault weapons is a winning argument?  Really?


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

Reasonable said:


> “ We’re voting AGAINST the politicians that perpetuate this problem. “



Excellent.  The Democrats are doomed.



Reasonable said:


> The children are our future.



The adults make the rules.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

deanrd said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Witchit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Watch: Students Put Pencils Down, Walk Out in Gun Protests
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thousands of students across the D.C. area staged walkouts Wednesday to protest gun violence, one month after the deadly shooting inside a high school in Parkland, Florida.
> 
> Police cruisers escorted hundreds of students from Montgomery Blair High School as they marched through Silver Spring, Maryland, carrying signs that said "Protect Children, Not Guns" and "Our Blood, Your Hands."
> 
> The walkout is one of the first of many in the region.
> 
> The first large-scale, coordinated national demonstration is planned for 10 a.m. Wednesday, when organizers of the Women's March called for a 17-minute walkout -- with one minute for each of the 17 students and staff members killed in Florida. Many organizers and participants are using the #enough hashtag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thousands of Students Are Walking Out of School in Nationwide Protests. Here’s Why
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 1969 Supreme Court ruling on the case _Tinker v. Des Moines Independent Community School District_ makes it clear that students don’t “shed their constitutional rights to freedom of speech or expression at the schoolhouse gate.” But that does come with some caveats and complications.
> 
> 
> First, it only applies to public schools. “This is because public schools are run by the government and private schools aren’t, and the First Amendment only controls what the government can and can’t do,” the ACLU explains on its “Know Your Rights” page. Students at private schools can be stopped from participating in protests like the #Enough National School walkout, and students should consult with their teachers and school administrators and know what the policies are regarding protests or absences.
> Second, free speech in schools extends “as long as you don’t disrupt the functioning of the school or violate the school’s content-neutral policies,” the ACLU explains, and what is “disruptive” is contextual. If deemed disruptive, “schools can stop students from participating,” according to CNN.
> Third, you can be punished for participating — not over what you are protesting, but for being absent from class. “The exact punishment you could face will vary by your state, school district, and school,” the ACLU explains. “Find out more by reading the policies of your school and school district. If you’re planning to miss a class or two, look at the policy for unexcused absences.” If planned ahead with parents, students may be able to be signed out of a class by a parent.
> Finally, schools are mandated to be guardians to their students. “Schools stand in what’s known as loco parentis, so we don’t simply release our students into the ether,” Francisco Negron, the Chief Legal Officer at the National School Boards Association, told NPR. Negron issued guidance to schools ahead of the walkouts. “Chief among our recommendations is that to the extent possible, school districts should plan ahead and engage your students, parents, and stakeholders,” the checklist reads. Teachers also have a complex position when it comes to protesting; they can often protest on their own time, but not during class time, according to CNN.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Next nationwide protest is March 24th, and I will be attending that one.
> 
> March for our Lives
> 
> Parkland student: My generation won't stand for this (Opinion) - CNN
> 
> Activists Lay Thousands of Shoes Outside U.S. Capitol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Activists placed thousands of pairs of shoes on the lawn outside the Capitol in Washington, D.C. Tuesday to memorialize children killed by gun violence.
> 
> The demonstration was planned by international advocacy group Avaaz to represent the number of children killed by guns since the Sandy Hook Elementary School shooting in 2012, CBS News reports.
> 
> The demonstration was based on research by the American Academy of Pediatrics that found that 1,300 children die from gun shot wounds in the U.S. annually, or about three daily. Thus the display featured 7,000 pairs of shoes.
> 
> The protestors assembled the empty shoes on the southeast lawn from 8:30 a.m. to 2 p.m. in an effort to push Congress for gun reform.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 182517
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WE REFUSED TO BE HUNTED!
> 
> Just watched one of those children on TV say that.  We refused to be hunted.
> Maybe there will be a political change.
> 
> Republicans have spent years terrorizing Americans into believe they will only be safe carrying an assault rifle in the country of the free and the brave.  The GOP's message of chicken isn't working with this new generation.
> The thing that worries me is that some right winger will run out there and try to mow down a bunch of children marchers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And the clown Joe Biden tells people that a shotgun is easier for a woman to shoot than an AR 15
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The guy is 70 years old.  What does he know about school shootings?  He lives out in the woods.  But I suspect he is open to learning.
Click to expand...


----------



## debbiedowner

And along comes Jon.


----------



## Reasonable

2aguy said:


> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> 
> Students walking out of schools and speaking out because the cowardly President and Congress won’t do anything about the school violence in this country.
> 
> As they keep reminding us: “ We’re voting AGAINST the politicians that perpetuate this problem. “
> 
> The children are our future.
> 
> NATIONAL SCHOOL WALKOUT LIVE: Students rally in solidarity to end gun violence
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you mean they won't do anything about school violence....they are the ones who actually want to put armed guards and staff in the schools and to fix the background check system so state and federal agencies will actually submit the paperwork on criminals and crazies...
> 
> It is people like you who oppose those protections for our kids.....
Click to expand...

Everything the terrorist organization the NRA wants. 
More guns more profits. 
Students and their parents want these military assault weapons off the streets.

The PEOPLE are speaking loudly. Don’t listen at your own peril.


----------



## ChrisL

Yes, big government, keep us safe with more laws that only affect people who actually care about and follow the laws.  Woo hoo.  Problem solved.  No more whackos getting guns because there are laws now.


----------



## 2aguy

hazlnut said:


> Why won't they pass a Fix NICs bill?
> 
> Because a better more efficient NICs system means a dip in gun sales.  Every time some one can't buy a gun through a legal retailer, gun companies lose money.




The democrats are stopping fix nics because they need dead kids.....

Tim Scott: ‘Painful To Watch’ Democrats Block Fix NICS Act | Weasel Zippers

Via Daily Caller: 

Sen. Tim Scott told the “Fox & Friends” crew on Monday that it’s “painful” to watch Senate Democrats delay passing legislation, like the “Fix NICS” Act, that will not only make schools safer but could have prevented mass shootings like the one in Charleston, South Carolina.

“It is time for us to act, without any question,” he stated. “We have bipartisan legislation that would ultimately fix the background system.”


----------



## Reasonable

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> 
> “ We’re voting AGAINST the politicians that perpetuate this problem. “
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent.  The Democrats are doomed.
Click to expand...

Keep thinking that. Say hello to Nancy Pelosi AGAIN.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

deanrd said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bottom line here, we Americans who understand our rights and why they are important are not giving you an inch because of what some lone wolf crazy teenage shooter does.  K?  Go after the people who have broken the law and abused their rights and are murderers.
> 
> 
> 
> Your post reminded me of liberal hypocrisy at its worst...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are guns and there are weapons.  Besides, are you defending the rights of insane crazies to own assault weapons?  Why?
Click to expand...




deanrd said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bottom line here, we Americans who understand our rights and why they are important are not giving you an inch because of what some lone wolf crazy teenage shooter does.  K?  Go after the people who have broken the law and abused their rights and are murderers.
> 
> 
> 
> Your post reminded me of liberal hypocrisy at its worst...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are guns and there are weapons.  Besides, are you defending the rights of insane crazies to own assault weapons?  Why?
Click to expand...


A gun is a weapon you nitwit.


----------



## jillian

2aguy said:


> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> 
> Students walking out of schools and speaking out because the cowardly President and Congress won’t do anything about the school violence in this country.
> 
> As they keep reminding us: “ We’re voting AGAINST the politicians that perpetuate this problem. “
> 
> The children are our future.
> 
> NATIONAL SCHOOL WALKOUT LIVE: Students rally in solidarity to end gun violence
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you mean they won't do anything about school violence....they are the ones who actually want to put armed guards and staff in the schools and to fix the background check system so state and federal agencies will actually submit the paperwork on criminals and crazies...
> 
> It is people like you who oppose those protections for our kids.....
Click to expand...



^^^^^^^^^^

and there comes Mr. NRA shill all cranky because the kids are making him and his NRA loons losers.


----------



## 2aguy

Reasonable said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> 
> Students walking out of schools and speaking out because the cowardly President and Congress won’t do anything about the school violence in this country.
> 
> As they keep reminding us: “ We’re voting AGAINST the politicians that perpetuate this problem. “
> 
> The children are our future.
> 
> NATIONAL SCHOOL WALKOUT LIVE: Students rally in solidarity to end gun violence
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you mean they won't do anything about school violence....they are the ones who actually want to put armed guards and staff in the schools and to fix the background check system so state and federal agencies will actually submit the paperwork on criminals and crazies...
> 
> It is people like you who oppose those protections for our kids.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everything the terrorist organization the NRA wants.
> More guns more profits.
> Students and their parents want these military assault weapons off the streets.
> 
> The PEOPLE are speaking loudly. Don’t listen at your own peril.
Click to expand...



The AR-15 civilian rifle has never been used by the military....ever.   Pump action shot guns are actual military weapons as are bolt action rifles........

If the people are speaking about AR-15s being military rifles....they are speaking "stupidly."


----------



## Marion Morrison

deanrd said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bottom line here, we Americans who understand our rights and why they are important are not giving you an inch because of what some lone wolf crazy teenage shooter does.  K?  Go after the people who have broken the law and abused their rights and are murderers.
> 
> 
> 
> Your post reminded me of liberal hypocrisy at its worst...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are guns and there are weapons.  Besides, are you defending the rights of insane crazies to own assault weapons?  Why?
Click to expand...


"insane crazies" aren't allowed to own any firearms. But when liberal policies keep the "insane crazies" crimes from being reported to those who do background checks, the system fails.


----------



## ChrisL

deanrd said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bottom line here, we Americans who understand our rights and why they are important are not giving you an inch because of what some lone wolf crazy teenage shooter does.  K?  Go after the people who have broken the law and abused their rights and are murderers.
> 
> 
> 
> Your post reminded me of liberal hypocrisy at its worst...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly, and I've made this point a thousand times.  If you can say that none of us should have our 2nd amendment right because of the actions of some loons, then a Muslim ban should stand because that type of ideology is MUCH more dangerous than some crazy teenager with a gun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Defending the rights of insane crazies to own assault weapons is a winning argument?  Really?
Click to expand...


What crazies are you referring to?  Just regular everyday people who happen to own weapons and want to practice their 2nd amendment right?  Regular Americans who are members of the NRA, who go to shooting ranges, who target practice or who want to defend their homes and families and children against the loons that you are talking about who don't obey laws and will rob you, rape you or kill you if they get the opportunity?


----------



## SassyIrishLass

deanrd said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bottom line here, we Americans who understand our rights and why they are important are not giving you an inch because of what some lone wolf crazy teenage shooter does.  K?  Go after the people who have broken the law and abused their rights and are murderers.
> 
> 
> 
> Your post reminded me of liberal hypocrisy at its worst...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are guns and there are weapons.  Besides, are you defending the rights of insane crazies to own assault weapons?  Why?
Click to expand...


LMAO what's the difference between a gun and weapon? This should be hilariously stupid


----------



## deanrd

Soggy in NOLA said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Witchit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EGR one said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryAnne11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If a 19 year old with serious problems had not had that gun designed for war, 17 of them would not be dead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pure nonsense!  That 19 year old could purchase many other semi-auto weapons that would have done the same evil.
> 
> However, what is the dumbass hangup on the number 17?  Hundreds of school children are being killed by gang bangers and drug dealers every year, and that doesn't seem to bother any of you snowflakes.  You need to quit dancing on the graves of dead children in an attempt to further left wing idiocy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It’s not a dumbass hang-up. These are teens reacting to the deaths of their fellow students and teachers, 17 of them. You know that. You’re just attempting to minimize it.  Nobody is dancing on the graves of dead children except the NRA. They represent the gun manufacturers. Gun sales go up every time a massacre happens. Win-win for them, death and loss for the rest of us. These kids are just fed up.  Their protests are the action equivalent of “Oh FUCK if I have NOT had ENOUGH!!”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gun sales go up because people are afraid the government is going to mess around with our rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Our government is elected.  It's the electorate who want to mess around with our rights.
> Republicans want to take away a woman's right to control her own body. No surprise there.
> Republicans want to kill gays.  Their religious leaders tell us so it's not even an open secret.
> A short list of Right wing pastors who call for the arrest and murder of gays.
> Pastor Roger Jimenez
> Pastor Steven Anderson
> Pastor Kevin Swanson
> Pastor Jesse Price
> Pastor Charles L. Worley
> Pastor Bert Farias
> Pastor Jeffrey S. Smith
> Pastor Curtis Napp
> Pastor James David Manning
> Pastor Jim Beech
> Most of them said the killings at a gay night club didn't go far enough.
> Then you have Steve Bannon and Richard Spencer who say wear racism as a badge of honor.
> You know, Steve Bannon who was the president advisor for the last few years.
> 
> There are minorities who live in fear of right wingers every day.  They are advocating fewer weapons which would make murder less easy.
> 
> And with stricter gun laws, the police would have a legal way to go after armed minorities and take away their weapons.  Duh!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You truly are an imbecile.
Click to expand...

I'm a realist.  And many right wingers are insane.  People who take away school lunches for poor children, and who give billion dollar tax cuts to billionaires and corporations, and who want to cut job training and arm teachers are the people most likely to go after children and others with assault weapons.  Their minds are somehow damaged.  They don't have the human feelings that much of the rest of the world value.  Anyone who puts assault weapons over children are not right.  What would Jesus think?


----------



## Marion Morrison

ChrisL said:


> Yes, big government, keep us safe with more laws that only affect people who actually care about and follow the laws.  Woo hoo.  Problem solved.  No more whackos getting guns because there are laws now.



How much good did 3 layers of government do those kids in Coward-er..Broward County?


----------



## 2aguy

jillian said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> 
> Students walking out of schools and speaking out because the cowardly President and Congress won’t do anything about the school violence in this country.
> 
> As they keep reminding us: “ We’re voting AGAINST the politicians that perpetuate this problem. “
> 
> The children are our future.
> 
> NATIONAL SCHOOL WALKOUT LIVE: Students rally in solidarity to end gun violence
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you mean they won't do anything about school violence....they are the ones who actually want to put armed guards and staff in the schools and to fix the background check system so state and federal agencies will actually submit the paperwork on criminals and crazies...
> 
> It is people like you who oppose those protections for our kids.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> and there comes Mr. NRA shill all cranky because the kids are making him and his NRA loons losers.
Click to expand...



You mean I am telling the truth.....the democrats are the ones with the policies driving gun deaths, not the NRA.....

democrats also fight gun safety education for children in schools...again, because they need dead children to push their gun control laws.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

deanrd said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bottom line here, we Americans who understand our rights and why they are important are not giving you an inch because of what some lone wolf crazy teenage shooter does.  K?  Go after the people who have broken the law and abused their rights and are murderers.
> 
> 
> 
> Your post reminded me of liberal hypocrisy at its worst...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly, and I've made this point a thousand times.  If you can say that none of us should have our 2nd amendment right because of the actions of some loons, then a Muslim ban should stand because that type of ideology is MUCH more dangerous than some crazy teenager with a gun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Defending the rights of insane crazies to own assault weapons is a winning argument?  Really?
Click to expand...

What is an assault weapon?  please tell US what you know about them.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

deanrd said:


> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Witchit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EGR one said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pure nonsense!  That 19 year old could purchase many other semi-auto weapons that would have done the same evil.
> 
> However, what is the dumbass hangup on the number 17?  Hundreds of school children are being killed by gang bangers and drug dealers every year, and that doesn't seem to bother any of you snowflakes.  You need to quit dancing on the graves of dead children in an attempt to further left wing idiocy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It’s not a dumbass hang-up. These are teens reacting to the deaths of their fellow students and teachers, 17 of them. You know that. You’re just attempting to minimize it.  Nobody is dancing on the graves of dead children except the NRA. They represent the gun manufacturers. Gun sales go up every time a massacre happens. Win-win for them, death and loss for the rest of us. These kids are just fed up.  Their protests are the action equivalent of “Oh FUCK if I have NOT had ENOUGH!!”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gun sales go up because people are afraid the government is going to mess around with our rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Our government is elected.  It's the electorate who want to mess around with our rights.
> Republicans want to take away a woman's right to control her own body. No surprise there.
> Republicans want to kill gays.  Their religious leaders tell us so it's not even an open secret.
> A short list of Right wing pastors who call for the arrest and murder of gays.
> Pastor Roger Jimenez
> Pastor Steven Anderson
> Pastor Kevin Swanson
> Pastor Jesse Price
> Pastor Charles L. Worley
> Pastor Bert Farias
> Pastor Jeffrey S. Smith
> Pastor Curtis Napp
> Pastor James David Manning
> Pastor Jim Beech
> Most of them said the killings at a gay night club didn't go far enough.
> Then you have Steve Bannon and Richard Spencer who say wear racism as a badge of honor.
> You know, Steve Bannon who was the president advisor for the last few years.
> 
> There are minorities who live in fear of right wingers every day.  They are advocating fewer weapons which would make murder less easy.
> 
> And with stricter gun laws, the police would have a legal way to go after armed minorities and take away their weapons.  Duh!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You truly are an imbecile.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm a realist.  And many right wingers are insane.  People who take away school lunches for poor children, and who give billion dollar tax cuts to billionaires and corporations, and who want to cut job training and arm teachers are the people most likely to go after children and others with assault weapons.  Their minds are somehow damaged.  They don't have the human feelings that much of the rest of the world value.  Anyone who puts assault weapons over children are not right.  What would Jesus think?
Click to expand...


You need to ignore those voices in your head...


----------



## deanrd

SassyIrishLass said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bottom line here, we Americans who understand our rights and why they are important are not giving you an inch because of what some lone wolf crazy teenage shooter does.  K?  Go after the people who have broken the law and abused their rights and are murderers.
> 
> 
> 
> Your post reminded me of liberal hypocrisy at its worst...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are guns and there are weapons.  Besides, are you defending the rights of insane crazies to own assault weapons?  Why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LMAO what's the difference between a gun and weapon? This should be hilariously stupid
Click to expand...

It makes a point.  
When I was in the service, we use to say:
This is my weapon
This is my gun
This one's for killing
This one's for fun.

Handguns are for fun.
Assault weapons are for killing.  That's all they are good for.


----------



## DigitalDrifter

"Women’s March Youth Coordinator Tabitha St. Bernard Jacobs, one of the few adult allies guiding the students in the youth-led movement"


As we all know now, the Women's March organization is ran by anti-Semites.

*The Women's March Has a Farrakhan Problem*
The group refuses to be accountable for a high-level alliance with an open anti-Semite.

The Women's March Has a Farrakhan Problem







Carmen Perez, Bob Bland, Tamika D. Mallory, and Linda Sarsour attend the TIME 100 Gala on April 25, 2017, in New York.Charles Sykes / Invision / AP


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

SassyIrishLass said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bottom line here, we Americans who understand our rights and why they are important are not giving you an inch because of what some lone wolf crazy teenage shooter does.  K?  Go after the people who have broken the law and abused their rights and are murderers.
> 
> 
> 
> Your post reminded me of liberal hypocrisy at its worst...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are guns and there are weapons.  Besides, are you defending the rights of insane crazies to own assault weapons?  Why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LMAO what's the difference between a gun and weapon? This should be hilariously stupid
Click to expand...


It's Rdean... notorious USMB troll.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

deanrd said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bottom line here, we Americans who understand our rights and why they are important are not giving you an inch because of what some lone wolf crazy teenage shooter does.  K?  Go after the people who have broken the law and abused their rights and are murderers.
> 
> 
> 
> Your post reminded me of liberal hypocrisy at its worst...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are guns and there are weapons.  Besides, are you defending the rights of insane crazies to own assault weapons?  Why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LMAO what's the difference between a gun and weapon? This should be hilariously stupid
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It makes a point.
> When I was in the service, we use to say:
> This is my weapon
> This is my gun
> This one's for killing
> This one's for fun.
> 
> Handguns are for fun.
> Assault weapons are for killing.  That's all they are good for.
Click to expand...


LOL You dope any gun is a weapon. You're a loon


----------



## deanrd

Soggy in NOLA said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Witchit said:
> 
> 
> 
> It’s not a dumbass hang-up. These are teens reacting to the deaths of their fellow students and teachers, 17 of them. You know that. You’re just attempting to minimize it.  Nobody is dancing on the graves of dead children except the NRA. They represent the gun manufacturers. Gun sales go up every time a massacre happens. Win-win for them, death and loss for the rest of us. These kids are just fed up.  Their protests are the action equivalent of “Oh FUCK if I have NOT had ENOUGH!!”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gun sales go up because people are afraid the government is going to mess around with our rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Our government is elected.  It's the electorate who want to mess around with our rights.
> Republicans want to take away a woman's right to control her own body. No surprise there.
> Republicans want to kill gays.  Their religious leaders tell us so it's not even an open secret.
> A short list of Right wing pastors who call for the arrest and murder of gays.
> Pastor Roger Jimenez
> Pastor Steven Anderson
> Pastor Kevin Swanson
> Pastor Jesse Price
> Pastor Charles L. Worley
> Pastor Bert Farias
> Pastor Jeffrey S. Smith
> Pastor Curtis Napp
> Pastor James David Manning
> Pastor Jim Beech
> Most of them said the killings at a gay night club didn't go far enough.
> Then you have Steve Bannon and Richard Spencer who say wear racism as a badge of honor.
> You know, Steve Bannon who was the president advisor for the last few years.
> 
> There are minorities who live in fear of right wingers every day.  They are advocating fewer weapons which would make murder less easy.
> 
> And with stricter gun laws, the police would have a legal way to go after armed minorities and take away their weapons.  Duh!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You truly are an imbecile.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm a realist.  And many right wingers are insane.  People who take away school lunches for poor children, and who give billion dollar tax cuts to billionaires and corporations, and who want to cut job training and arm teachers are the people most likely to go after children and others with assault weapons.  Their minds are somehow damaged.  They don't have the human feelings that much of the rest of the world value.  Anyone who puts assault weapons over children are not right.  What would Jesus think?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You need to ignore those voices in your head...
Click to expand...

I just listen to GOP policies.  They don't keep them secret.  They vote on them in congress.


----------



## Reasonable

2aguy said:


> hazlnut said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why won't they pass a Fix NICs bill?
> 
> Because a better more efficient NICs system means a dip in gun sales.  Every time some one can't buy a gun through a legal retailer, gun companies lose money.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The democrats are stopping fix nics because they need dead kids.....
> 
> Tim Scott: ‘Painful To Watch’ Democrats Block Fix NICS Act | Weasel Zippers
> 
> Via Daily Caller:
> 
> Sen. Tim Scott told the “Fox & Friends” crew on Monday that it’s “painful” to watch Senate Democrats delay passing legislation, like the “Fix NICS” Act, that will not only make schools safer but could have prevented mass shootings like the one in Charleston, South Carolina.
> 
> “It is time for us to act, without any question,” he stated. “We have bipartisan legislation that would ultimately fix the background system.”
Click to expand...

The Daily Caller. Ha ha 
When it gets too uncomfortable for you head directly to your far far right media. 

You’re not stopping these students no matter how much you try to. 

There’s an insurrection happening in this country and the bullseyes are the NRA, Trump and the GOP congress.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

deanrd said:


> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Witchit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EGR one said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pure nonsense!  That 19 year old could purchase many other semi-auto weapons that would have done the same evil.
> 
> However, what is the dumbass hangup on the number 17?  Hundreds of school children are being killed by gang bangers and drug dealers every year, and that doesn't seem to bother any of you snowflakes.  You need to quit dancing on the graves of dead children in an attempt to further left wing idiocy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It’s not a dumbass hang-up. These are teens reacting to the deaths of their fellow students and teachers, 17 of them. You know that. You’re just attempting to minimize it.  Nobody is dancing on the graves of dead children except the NRA. They represent the gun manufacturers. Gun sales go up every time a massacre happens. Win-win for them, death and loss for the rest of us. These kids are just fed up.  Their protests are the action equivalent of “Oh FUCK if I have NOT had ENOUGH!!”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gun sales go up because people are afraid the government is going to mess around with our rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Our government is elected.  It's the electorate who want to mess around with our rights.
> Republicans want to take away a woman's right to control her own body. No surprise there.
> Republicans want to kill gays.  Their religious leaders tell us so it's not even an open secret.
> A short list of Right wing pastors who call for the arrest and murder of gays.
> Pastor Roger Jimenez
> Pastor Steven Anderson
> Pastor Kevin Swanson
> Pastor Jesse Price
> Pastor Charles L. Worley
> Pastor Bert Farias
> Pastor Jeffrey S. Smith
> Pastor Curtis Napp
> Pastor James David Manning
> Pastor Jim Beech
> Most of them said the killings at a gay night club didn't go far enough.
> Then you have Steve Bannon and Richard Spencer who say wear racism as a badge of honor.
> You know, Steve Bannon who was the president advisor for the last few years.
> 
> There are minorities who live in fear of right wingers every day.  They are advocating fewer weapons which would make murder less easy.
> 
> And with stricter gun laws, the police would have a legal way to go after armed minorities and take away their weapons.  Duh!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You truly are an imbecile.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm a realist.  And many right wingers are insane.  People who take away school lunches for poor children, and who give billion dollar tax cuts to billionaires and corporations, and who want to cut job training and arm teachers are the people most likely to go after children and others with assault weapons.  Their minds are somehow damaged.  They don't have the human feelings that much of the rest of the world value.  Anyone who puts assault weapons over children are not right.  What would Jesus think?
Click to expand...




> People who take away school lunches for poor children


 When I went to school, my parents weren't very well off, yet I got my peanut butter and jelly sandwich and apple in my brown bag.  But what you mother fucking liberals do, is make those poor children reliant on the government to take care of them from cradle to grave, so idiots like you can continue to get the welfare checks while those who work, have to pick up the tab.


----------



## nat4900

Reasonable said:


> Students walking out of schools and speaking out because the cowardly President and Congress won’t do anything about the school violence in this country.
> 
> As they keep reminding us: “ We’re voting AGAINST the politicians that perpetuate this problem. “
> 
> The children are our future.
> 
> NATIONAL SCHOOL WALKOUT LIVE: Students rally in solidarity to end gun violence




....and some of these students may be eligible to vote this upcoming November....Good for them.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

Soggy in NOLA said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bottom line here, we Americans who understand our rights and why they are important are not giving you an inch because of what some lone wolf crazy teenage shooter does.  K?  Go after the people who have broken the law and abused their rights and are murderers.
> 
> 
> 
> Your post reminded me of liberal hypocrisy at its worst...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are guns and there are weapons.  Besides, are you defending the rights of insane crazies to own assault weapons?  Why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LMAO what's the difference between a gun and weapon? This should be hilariously stupid
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's Rdean... notorious USMB troll.
Click to expand...


It has to be an act, NOBODY is this stupid


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

Reasonable said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> 
> “ We’re voting AGAINST the politicians that perpetuate this problem. “
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent.  The Democrats are doomed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Keep thinking that. Say hello to Nancy Pelosi AGAIN.
Click to expand...


It's a given that you people are stupid enough to be ruled by one so demented.


----------



## deanrd

SassyIrishLass said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bottom line here, we Americans who understand our rights and why they are important are not giving you an inch because of what some lone wolf crazy teenage shooter does.  K?  Go after the people who have broken the law and abused their rights and are murderers.
> 
> 
> 
> Your post reminded me of liberal hypocrisy at its worst...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are guns and there are weapons.  Besides, are you defending the rights of insane crazies to own assault weapons?  Why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LMAO what's the difference between a gun and weapon? This should be hilariously stupid
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It makes a point.
> When I was in the service, we use to say:
> This is my weapon
> This is my gun
> This one's for killing
> This one's for fun.
> 
> Handguns are for fun.
> Assault weapons are for killing.  That's all they are good for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL You dope any gun is a weapon. You're a loon
Click to expand...

Of course dum dum.  I would making a point.  A different point.  Unlike the point on top of your tiny head.


----------



## 2aguy

Reasonable said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> 
> Students walking out of schools and speaking out because the cowardly President and Congress won’t do anything about the school violence in this country.
> 
> As they keep reminding us: “ We’re voting AGAINST the politicians that perpetuate this problem. “
> 
> The children are our future.
> 
> NATIONAL SCHOOL WALKOUT LIVE: Students rally in solidarity to end gun violence
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you mean they won't do anything about school violence....they are the ones who actually want to put armed guards and staff in the schools and to fix the background check system so state and federal agencies will actually submit the paperwork on criminals and crazies...
> 
> It is people like you who oppose those protections for our kids.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everything the terrorist organization the NRA wants.
> More guns more profits.
> Students and their parents want these military assault weapons off the streets.
> 
> The PEOPLE are speaking loudly. Don’t listen at your own peril.
Click to expand...



Actually, the truth is, as more Americans own and carry guns...our gun murder rate goes down, not up...and our gun crime rate and violent crime rate goes down...

This is the truth, those are the facts....you can ignore them, but you can't make them go away...

We went from 200 million guns in private hands in the 1990s and 4.7 million people carrying guns for self defense in 1997...to close to 400-600 million guns in private hands and over 17 million people carrying guns for self defense in 2017...guess what happened...
--* gun murder down 49%*

*--gun crime down 75%*

*--violent crime down 72%*

Gun Homicide Rate Down 49% Since 1993 Peak; Public Unaware

Compared with 1993, the peak of U.S. gun homicides, the firearm homicide rate was 49% lower in 2010, and there were fewer deaths, even though the nation’s population grew. The victimization rate for other violent crimes with a firearm—assaults, robberies and sex crimes—was 75% lower in 2011 than in 1993. Violent non-fatal crime victimization overall (with or without a firearm) also is down markedly (72%) over two decades.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

nat4900 said:


> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> 
> Students walking out of schools and speaking out because the cowardly President and Congress won’t do anything about the school violence in this country.
> 
> As they keep reminding us: “ We’re voting AGAINST the politicians that perpetuate this problem. “
> 
> The children are our future.
> 
> NATIONAL SCHOOL WALKOUT LIVE: Students rally in solidarity to end gun violence
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and some of these students may be eligible to vote this upcoming November....Good for them.
Click to expand...


Do you believe voting against the Constitution changes the Constitution?

Do you really believe such a vote would make any difference?


----------



## deanrd

andaronjim said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Witchit said:
> 
> 
> 
> It’s not a dumbass hang-up. These are teens reacting to the deaths of their fellow students and teachers, 17 of them. You know that. You’re just attempting to minimize it.  Nobody is dancing on the graves of dead children except the NRA. They represent the gun manufacturers. Gun sales go up every time a massacre happens. Win-win for them, death and loss for the rest of us. These kids are just fed up.  Their protests are the action equivalent of “Oh FUCK if I have NOT had ENOUGH!!”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gun sales go up because people are afraid the government is going to mess around with our rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Our government is elected.  It's the electorate who want to mess around with our rights.
> Republicans want to take away a woman's right to control her own body. No surprise there.
> Republicans want to kill gays.  Their religious leaders tell us so it's not even an open secret.
> A short list of Right wing pastors who call for the arrest and murder of gays.
> Pastor Roger Jimenez
> Pastor Steven Anderson
> Pastor Kevin Swanson
> Pastor Jesse Price
> Pastor Charles L. Worley
> Pastor Bert Farias
> Pastor Jeffrey S. Smith
> Pastor Curtis Napp
> Pastor James David Manning
> Pastor Jim Beech
> Most of them said the killings at a gay night club didn't go far enough.
> Then you have Steve Bannon and Richard Spencer who say wear racism as a badge of honor.
> You know, Steve Bannon who was the president advisor for the last few years.
> 
> There are minorities who live in fear of right wingers every day.  They are advocating fewer weapons which would make murder less easy.
> 
> And with stricter gun laws, the police would have a legal way to go after armed minorities and take away their weapons.  Duh!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You truly are an imbecile.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm a realist.  And many right wingers are insane.  People who take away school lunches for poor children, and who give billion dollar tax cuts to billionaires and corporations, and who want to cut job training and arm teachers are the people most likely to go after children and others with assault weapons.  Their minds are somehow damaged.  They don't have the human feelings that much of the rest of the world value.  Anyone who puts assault weapons over children are not right.  What would Jesus think?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People who take away school lunches for poor children
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When I went to school, my parents weren't very well off, yet I got my peanut butter and jelly sandwich and apple in my brown bag.  But what you mother fucking liberals do, is make those poor children reliant on the government to take care of them from cradle to grave, so idiots like you can continue to get the welfare checks while those who work, have to pick up the tab.
Click to expand...

Parents?  So you had both?
Lucky you.
So the answer is to punish those not as lucky as you were?
We call that "the heartless bastard syndrome".


----------



## 2aguy

DigitalDrifter said:


> "Women’s March Youth Coordinator Tabitha St. Bernard Jacobs, one of the few adult allies guiding the students in the youth-led movement"
> 
> 
> As we all know now, the Women's March organization is ran by anti-Semites.
> 
> *The Women's March Has a Farrakhan Problem*
> The group refuses to be accountable for a high-level alliance with an open anti-Semite.
> 
> The Women's March Has a Farrakhan Problem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carmen Perez, Bob Bland, Tamika D. Mallory, and Linda Sarsour attend the TIME 100 Gala on April 25, 2017, in New York.Charles Sykes / Invision / AP




And by sharia compliant muslims.......those women on the left...don't realize it but if their leader, the muslim on the right, had her way, they would all be in hijab or burqas....married to muslim men who would control every aspect of their lives....


----------



## Tilly

deanrd said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bottom line here, we Americans who understand our rights and why they are important are not giving you an inch because of what some lone wolf crazy teenage shooter does.  K?  Go after the people who have broken the law and abused their rights and are murderers.
> 
> 
> 
> Your post reminded me of liberal hypocrisy at its worst...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are guns and there are weapons.  Besides, are you defending the rights of insane crazies to own assault weapons?  Why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LMAO what's the difference between a gun and weapon? This should be hilariously stupid
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It makes a point.
> When I was in the service, we use to say:
> This is my weapon
> This is my gun
> This one's for killing
> This one's for fun.
> 
> Handguns are for fun.
> Assault weapons are for killing.  That's all they are good for.
Click to expand...

Goodness! You always sound so very very ghey


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

jillian said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> 
> “ We’re voting AGAINST the politicians that perpetuate this problem. “
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent.  The Democrats are doomed.
> 
> 
> 
> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> 
> The children are our future.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The adults make the rules.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you might want to, at some point, reconsider making your tinfoil hat as tight as it is. it seems to be cutting off the blood flow to your already limited brain.
Click to expand...


The adults DON'T make the rules?  Funny, that.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

deanrd said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bottom line here, we Americans who understand our rights and why they are important are not giving you an inch because of what some lone wolf crazy teenage shooter does.  K?  Go after the people who have broken the law and abused their rights and are murderers.
> 
> 
> 
> Your post reminded me of liberal hypocrisy at its worst...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are guns and there are weapons.  Besides, are you defending the rights of insane crazies to own assault weapons?  Why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LMAO what's the difference between a gun and weapon? This should be hilariously stupid
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It makes a point.
> When I was in the service, we use to say:
> This is my weapon
> This is my gun
> This one's for killing
> This one's for fun.
> 
> Handguns are for fun.
> Assault weapons are for killing.  That's all they are good for.
Click to expand...


Jesus.... 1st off, that is from Full Metal Jacket and the weapon is their rifle, the gun is their cock.  You are one full-of-shit MF.  And stop lying about being in the service.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

deanrd said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your post reminded me of liberal hypocrisy at its worst...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are guns and there are weapons.  Besides, are you defending the rights of insane crazies to own assault weapons?  Why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LMAO what's the difference between a gun and weapon? This should be hilariously stupid
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It makes a point.
> When I was in the service, we use to say:
> This is my weapon
> This is my gun
> This one's for killing
> This one's for fun.
> 
> Handguns are for fun.
> Assault weapons are for killing.  That's all they are good for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL You dope any gun is a weapon. You're a loon
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course dum dum.  I would making a point.  A different point.  Unlike the point on top of your tiny head.
Click to expand...




> I would making a point. A different point. Unlike the point on top of your tiny head.


 *I would making a point? Top of tiny Head? *Bwaaaahhhhhaaaaahhhhaaaaaa


----------



## SassyIrishLass

deanrd said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your post reminded me of liberal hypocrisy at its worst...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are guns and there are weapons.  Besides, are you defending the rights of insane crazies to own assault weapons?  Why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LMAO what's the difference between a gun and weapon? This should be hilariously stupid
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It makes a point.
> When I was in the service, we use to say:
> This is my weapon
> This is my gun
> This one's for killing
> This one's for fun.
> 
> Handguns are for fun.
> Assault weapons are for killing.  That's all they are good for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL You dope any gun is a weapon. You're a loon
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course dum dum.  I would making a point.  A different point.  Unlike the point on top of your tiny head.
Click to expand...


What point? You're obviously too stupid to realize any gun is a weapon. Good gawd run away before you look even more foolish


----------



## Reasonable

2aguy said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> 
> Students walking out of schools and speaking out because the cowardly President and Congress won’t do anything about the school violence in this country.
> 
> As they keep reminding us: “ We’re voting AGAINST the politicians that perpetuate this problem. “
> 
> The children are our future.
> 
> NATIONAL SCHOOL WALKOUT LIVE: Students rally in solidarity to end gun violence
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you mean they won't do anything about school violence....they are the ones who actually want to put armed guards and staff in the schools and to fix the background check system so state and federal agencies will actually submit the paperwork on criminals and crazies...
> 
> It is people like you who oppose those protections for our kids.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> and there comes Mr. NRA shill all cranky because the kids are making him and his NRA loons losers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You mean I am telling the truth.....the democrats are the ones with the policies driving gun deaths, not the NRA.....
> 
> democrats also fight gun safety education for children in schools...again, because they need dead children to push their gun control laws.
Click to expand...

The Dems want real gun control. Your jackass flip flopping president doesn’t.
The kids notice  this thus the massive walkout.
You can post as many bullshit posts you want.
but you’re not stopping today and March 24.
Big trouble ahead for the enablers of the gun lobby.


----------



## EGR one

deanrd said:


> Witchit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Watch: Students Put Pencils Down, Walk Out in Gun Protests
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thousands of students across the D.C. area staged walkouts Wednesday to protest gun violence, one month after the deadly shooting inside a high school in Parkland, Florida.
> 
> Police cruisers escorted hundreds of students from Montgomery Blair High School as they marched through Silver Spring, Maryland, carrying signs that said "Protect Children, Not Guns" and "Our Blood, Your Hands."
> 
> The walkout is one of the first of many in the region.
> 
> The first large-scale, coordinated national demonstration is planned for 10 a.m. Wednesday, when organizers of the Women's March called for a 17-minute walkout -- with one minute for each of the 17 students and staff members killed in Florida. Many organizers and participants are using the #enough hashtag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thousands of Students Are Walking Out of School in Nationwide Protests. Here’s Why
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 1969 Supreme Court ruling on the case _Tinker v. Des Moines Independent Community School District_ makes it clear that students don’t “shed their constitutional rights to freedom of speech or expression at the schoolhouse gate.” But that does come with some caveats and complications.
> 
> 
> First, it only applies to public schools. “This is because public schools are run by the government and private schools aren’t, and the First Amendment only controls what the government can and can’t do,” the ACLU explains on its “Know Your Rights” page. Students at private schools can be stopped from participating in protests like the #Enough National School walkout, and students should consult with their teachers and school administrators and know what the policies are regarding protests or absences.
> Second, free speech in schools extends “as long as you don’t disrupt the functioning of the school or violate the school’s content-neutral policies,” the ACLU explains, and what is “disruptive” is contextual. If deemed disruptive, “schools can stop students from participating,” according to CNN.
> Third, you can be punished for participating — not over what you are protesting, but for being absent from class. “The exact punishment you could face will vary by your state, school district, and school,” the ACLU explains. “Find out more by reading the policies of your school and school district. If you’re planning to miss a class or two, look at the policy for unexcused absences.” If planned ahead with parents, students may be able to be signed out of a class by a parent.
> Finally, schools are mandated to be guardians to their students. “Schools stand in what’s known as loco parentis, so we don’t simply release our students into the ether,” Francisco Negron, the Chief Legal Officer at the National School Boards Association, told NPR. Negron issued guidance to schools ahead of the walkouts. “Chief among our recommendations is that to the extent possible, school districts should plan ahead and engage your students, parents, and stakeholders,” the checklist reads. Teachers also have a complex position when it comes to protesting; they can often protest on their own time, but not during class time, according to CNN.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Next nationwide protest is March 24th, and I will be attending that one.
> 
> March for our Lives
> 
> Parkland student: My generation won't stand for this (Opinion) - CNN
> 
> Activists Lay Thousands of Shoes Outside U.S. Capitol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Activists placed thousands of pairs of shoes on the lawn outside the Capitol in Washington, D.C. Tuesday to memorialize children killed by gun violence.
> 
> The demonstration was planned by international advocacy group Avaaz to represent the number of children killed by guns since the Sandy Hook Elementary School shooting in 2012, CBS News reports.
> 
> The demonstration was based on research by the American Academy of Pediatrics that found that 1,300 children die from gun shot wounds in the U.S. annually, or about three daily. Thus the display featured 7,000 pairs of shoes.
> 
> The protestors assembled the empty shoes on the southeast lawn from 8:30 a.m. to 2 p.m. in an effort to push Congress for gun reform.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 182517
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WE REFUSED TO BE HUNTED!
> 
> Just watched one of those children on TV say that.  We refused to be hunted.
> Maybe there will be a political change.
> 
> Republicans have spent years terrorizing Americans into believe they will only be safe carrying an assault rifle in the country of the free and the brave.  The GOP's message of chicken isn't working with this new generation.
> The thing that worries me is that some right winger will run out there and try to mow down a bunch of children marchers.
Click to expand...


Ah, the wisdom of children.  Right up there with your own wisdom, Dean.  This country is the home of the free and the brave because men and women with guns made it so, and kept it so.  You sleep tight in your bed at night because men and women with guns stand on the ramparts to keep evil away from you.   

I rarely carry a weapon, of any sort, but I do not fear those that do.  If someone wants to do me harm, they have many means of doing so, and a gun is just one of those means.  

A person who wants to commit mayhem will find the means to carry out that act.  If that person cannot get a semi-auto rifle or pistol, that person will find another means of accomplishing the goal.


----------



## 2aguy

Reasonable said:


> View attachment 182541
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hazlnut said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why won't they pass a Fix NICs bill?
> 
> Because a better more efficient NICs system means a dip in gun sales.  Every time some one can't buy a gun through a legal retailer, gun companies lose money.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The democrats are stopping fix nics because they need dead kids.....
> 
> Tim Scott: ‘Painful To Watch’ Democrats Block Fix NICS Act | Weasel Zippers
> 
> Via Daily Caller:
> 
> Sen. Tim Scott told the “Fox & Friends” crew on Monday that it’s “painful” to watch Senate Democrats delay passing legislation, like the “Fix NICS” Act, that will not only make schools safer but could have prevented mass shootings like the one in Charleston, South Carolina.
> 
> “It is time for us to act, without any question,” he stated. “We have bipartisan legislation that would ultimately fix the background system.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Daily Caller. Ha ha
> When it gets too uncomfortable for you head directly to your far far right media.
> 
> You’re not stopping these students no matter how much you try to.
> 
> There’s an insurrection happening in this country and the bullseyes are the NRA, Trump and the GOP congress.
Click to expand...



Keep telling yourself that........normal, law abiding people know that when someone breaks into their home with rape, robbery and murder on their minds......their gun is the only thing that will stop it........they know this, those kids are dupes.......truth is the truth.


----------



## Tilly

deanrd said:


> Parents? So you had both?
> Lucky you.


I doubt it was anything to do with luck, but then we all know how you lefties despise normal heterosexual two parent families!


----------



## 2aguy

Reasonable said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> 
> Students walking out of schools and speaking out because the cowardly President and Congress won’t do anything about the school violence in this country.
> 
> As they keep reminding us: “ We’re voting AGAINST the politicians that perpetuate this problem. “
> 
> The children are our future.
> 
> NATIONAL SCHOOL WALKOUT LIVE: Students rally in solidarity to end gun violence
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you mean they won't do anything about school violence....they are the ones who actually want to put armed guards and staff in the schools and to fix the background check system so state and federal agencies will actually submit the paperwork on criminals and crazies...
> 
> It is people like you who oppose those protections for our kids.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> and there comes Mr. NRA shill all cranky because the kids are making him and his NRA loons losers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You mean I am telling the truth.....the democrats are the ones with the policies driving gun deaths, not the NRA.....
> 
> democrats also fight gun safety education for children in schools...again, because they need dead children to push their gun control laws.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Dems want real gun control. Your jackass flip flopping president doesn’t.
> The kids notice  this thus massive walkout.
> You can post as many bullshit posts you want.
> but you’re not stopping and March 24.
> Big trouble ahead for the enablers of the gun lobby.
Click to expand...



And what gun control is that, oh genius?  Which gun control law do they support that would have stopped the shooting in Florida?

I will wait here without holding my breath, I don't want to die from lack of oxygen....


----------



## Hugo Furst

Glad to say the school my grandson goes to did not participate in the walk out.

Few schools in my area did.



























(Snow Day)


----------



## 2aguy

Reasonable said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> 
> Students walking out of schools and speaking out because the cowardly President and Congress won’t do anything about the school violence in this country.
> 
> As they keep reminding us: “ We’re voting AGAINST the politicians that perpetuate this problem. “
> 
> The children are our future.
> 
> NATIONAL SCHOOL WALKOUT LIVE: Students rally in solidarity to end gun violence
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you mean they won't do anything about school violence....they are the ones who actually want to put armed guards and staff in the schools and to fix the background check system so state and federal agencies will actually submit the paperwork on criminals and crazies...
> 
> It is people like you who oppose those protections for our kids.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> and there comes Mr. NRA shill all cranky because the kids are making him and his NRA loons losers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You mean I am telling the truth.....the democrats are the ones with the policies driving gun deaths, not the NRA.....
> 
> democrats also fight gun safety education for children in schools...again, because they need dead children to push their gun control laws.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Dems want real gun control. Your jackass flip flopping president doesn’t.
> The kids notice  this thus the massive walkout.
> You can post as many bullshit posts you want.
> but you’re not stopping today and March 24.
> Big trouble ahead for the enablers of the gun lobby.
Click to expand...



Why do the democrats oppose the FIX NICS bill that would have stopped the shooter from getting that gun?   Why do the democrats oppose armed security and staff inside our schools....?

Two things that would directly target the problem.....and yet the democrats are fighting both of them....why is that?


----------



## Reasonable




----------



## MrShangles

If they had to do this on a Saturday and not miss school, how many students would be there.
Most are just doing it to get time out of school.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nat4900

2aguy said:


> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> 
> Students walking out of schools and speaking out because the cowardly President and Congress won’t do anything about the school violence in this country.
> 
> As they keep reminding us: “ We’re voting AGAINST the politicians that perpetuate this problem. “
> 
> The children are our future.
> 
> NATIONAL SCHOOL WALKOUT LIVE: Students rally in solidarity to end gun violence
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you mean they won't do anything about school violence....they are the ones who actually want to put armed guards and staff in the schools and to fix the background check system so state and federal agencies will actually submit the paperwork on criminals and crazies...
> 
> It is people like you who oppose those protections for our kids.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everything the terrorist organization the NRA wants.
> More guns more profits.
> Students and their parents want these military assault weapons off the streets.
> 
> The PEOPLE are speaking loudly. Don’t listen at your own peril.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, the truth is, as more Americans own and carry guns...our gun murder rate goes down, not up...and our gun crime rate and violent crime rate goes down...
> 
> This is the truth, those are the facts....you can ignore them, but you can't make them go away...
> 
> We went from 200 million guns in private hands in the 1990s and 4.7 million people carrying guns for self defense in 1997...to close to 400-600 million guns in private hands and over 17 million people carrying guns for self defense in 2017...guess what happened...
> --* gun murder down 49%*
> 
> *--gun crime down 75%*
> 
> *--violent crime down 72%*
> 
> Gun Homicide Rate Down 49% Since 1993 Peak; Public Unaware
> 
> Compared with 1993, the peak of U.S. gun homicides, the firearm homicide rate was 49% lower in 2010, and there were fewer deaths, even though the nation’s population grew. The victimization rate for other violent crimes with a firearm—assaults, robberies and sex crimes—was 75% lower in 2011 than in 1993. Violent non-fatal crime victimization overall (with or without a firearm) also is down markedly (72%) over two decades.
Click to expand...



The equivalent of stating: MORE cars on the highways means LESS car accidents.....lol


----------



## SassyIrishLass

WillHaftawaite said:


> Glad to say the school my grandson goes to did not participate in the walk out.
> 
> Few schools in my area did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Snow Day)



Our children's school is using the "walk up" thing instead of walk out. Very well received by parents


----------



## Doc1

Reasonable said:


> Students walking out of schools and speaking out because the cowardly President and Congress won’t do anything about the school violence in this country.
> 
> As they keep reminding us: “ We’re voting AGAINST the politicians that perpetuate this problem. “
> 
> The children are our future.
> 
> NATIONAL SCHOOL WALKOUT LIVE: Students rally in solidarity to end gun violence



LOL, by all means let's allow the children make the laws. You know, you really are a moron.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

WillHaftawaite said:


> Glad to say the school my grandson goes to did not participate in the walk out.
> 
> Few schools in my area did.
> 
> 
> (Snow Day)



If I had a kid who participated, he/she wouldn't see the light of day for a month, no TV, no X-Box...


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

Tilly said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Parents? So you had both?
> Lucky you.
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt it was anything to do with luck, but then we all know how you lefties despise normal heterosexual two parent families!
Click to expand...

Obama's 'Life of Julia' is the wrong vision for America - CNN


> At age 31 she "decides to have a child," with no mention of a father or husband. Her son Zachary heads off to a Race to the Top funded public school, while Julia goes on to start her own Web business. She retires at age 67 with Social Security and Medicare supporting her financially and spends her later years volunteering in a community garden.
> Julia's happily-ever-after tale is remarkably void of reality. Nowhere in her fictional life is it mentioned that Head Start has done little, if anything, to improve elementary education, that she will likely graduate with $25,000 in student loan debt, that she has a 50% chance of being unemployed or underemployed after college, that Medicare and Social Security are headed toward insolvency, and that her share of the national debt is $50,000 and growing.


 Even CNN saw what liberalism was going to the children.. When a child is lucky enough to not be aborted, then they have to deal with liberal victimhood for the rest of their lives...


----------



## bodecea

2aguy said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> 
> Students walking out of schools and speaking out because the cowardly President and Congress won’t do anything about the school violence in this country.
> 
> As they keep reminding us: “ We’re voting AGAINST the politicians that perpetuate this problem. “
> 
> The children are our future.
> 
> NATIONAL SCHOOL WALKOUT LIVE: Students rally in solidarity to end gun violence
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you mean they won't do anything about school violence....they are the ones who actually want to put armed guards and staff in the schools and to fix the background check system so state and federal agencies will actually submit the paperwork on criminals and crazies...
> 
> It is people like you who oppose those protections for our kids.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> and there comes Mr. NRA shill all cranky because the kids are making him and his NRA loons losers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You mean I am telling the truth.....the democrats are the ones with the policies driving gun deaths, not the NRA.....
> 
> democrats also fight gun safety education for children in schools...again, because they need dead children to push their gun control laws.
Click to expand...

The ones who profit from gun violence are the NRA and gun manufacturers.


----------



## Witchit

Soggy in NOLA said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bottom line here, we Americans who understand our rights and why they are important are not giving you an inch because of what some lone wolf crazy teenage shooter does.  K?  Go after the people who have broken the law and abused their rights and are murderers.
> 
> 
> 
> Your post reminded me of liberal hypocrisy at its worst...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are guns and there are weapons.  Besides, are you defending the rights of insane crazies to own assault weapons?  Why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LMAO what's the difference between a gun and weapon? This should be hilariously stupid
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It makes a point.
> When I was in the service, we use to say:
> This is my weapon
> This is my gun
> This one's for killing
> This one's for fun.
> 
> Handguns are for fun.
> Assault weapons are for killing.  That's all they are good for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jesus.... 1st off, that is from Full Metal Jacket and the weapon is their rifle, the gun is their cock.  You are one full-of-shit MF.  And stop lying about being in the service.
Click to expand...


I heard the same in basic, which predated the movie by eleven years.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

Reasonable said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> 
> Students walking out of schools and speaking out because the cowardly President and Congress won’t do anything about the school violence in this country.
> 
> As they keep reminding us: “ We’re voting AGAINST the politicians that perpetuate this problem. “
> 
> The children are our future.
> 
> NATIONAL SCHOOL WALKOUT LIVE: Students rally in solidarity to end gun violence
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you mean they won't do anything about school violence....they are the ones who actually want to put armed guards and staff in the schools and to fix the background check system so state and federal agencies will actually submit the paperwork on criminals and crazies...
> 
> It is people like you who oppose those protections for our kids.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> and there comes Mr. NRA shill all cranky because the kids are making him and his NRA loons losers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You mean I am telling the truth.....the democrats are the ones with the policies driving gun deaths, not the NRA.....
> 
> democrats also fight gun safety education for children in schools...again, because they need dead children to push their gun control laws.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Dems want real gun control. Your jackass flip flopping president doesn’t.
> The kids notice  this thus the massive walkout.
> You can post as many bullshit posts you want.
> but you’re not stopping today and March 24.
> Big trouble ahead for the enablers of the gun lobby.
Click to expand...


*The Dems want real gun control.*

Obviously.

*Your jackass flip flopping president doesn’t.*

Indeed.  He's an American.

*The kids notice  this thus the massive walkout.*

To no effect.

*You can post as many bullshit posts you want.*

Land of the free, home of the brave, yes.

*but you’re not stopping today and March 24.*

Stopping what?

*Big trouble ahead for the enablers of the gun lobby.*

Nope.


----------



## Reasonable

2aguy said:


> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> 
> Students walking out of schools and speaking out because the cowardly President and Congress won’t do anything about the school violence in this country.
> 
> As they keep reminding us: “ We’re voting AGAINST the politicians that perpetuate this problem. “
> 
> The children are our future.
> 
> NATIONAL SCHOOL WALKOUT LIVE: Students rally in solidarity to end gun violence
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you mean they won't do anything about school violence....they are the ones who actually want to put armed guards and staff in the schools and to fix the background check system so state and federal agencies will actually submit the paperwork on criminals and crazies...
> 
> It is people like you who oppose those protections for our kids.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> and there comes Mr. NRA shill all cranky because the kids are making him and his NRA loons losers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You mean I am telling the truth.....the democrats are the ones with the policies driving gun deaths, not the NRA.....
> 
> democrats also fight gun safety education for children in schools...again, because they need dead children to push their gun control laws.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Dems want real gun control. Your jackass flip flopping president doesn’t.
> The kids notice  this thus massive walkout.
> You can post as many bullshit posts you want.
> but you’re not stopping and March 24.
> Big trouble ahead for the enablers of the gun lobby.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And what gun control is that, oh genius?  Which gun control law do they support that would have stopped the shooting in Florida?
> 
> I will wait here without holding my breath, I don't want to die from lack of oxygen....
Click to expand...

YOU and your attitude is the problem. America supports STRICTER gun control and getting military style assault weapons off the streets. 
Disagree? 
Just look at all the empty schools today and the March on Washington on the 24th.


----------



## jillian

bodecea said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> 
> Students walking out of schools and speaking out because the cowardly President and Congress won’t do anything about the school violence in this country.
> 
> As they keep reminding us: “ We’re voting AGAINST the politicians that perpetuate this problem. “
> 
> The children are our future.
> 
> NATIONAL SCHOOL WALKOUT LIVE: Students rally in solidarity to end gun violence
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you mean they won't do anything about school violence....they are the ones who actually want to put armed guards and staff in the schools and to fix the background check system so state and federal agencies will actually submit the paperwork on criminals and crazies...
> 
> It is people like you who oppose those protections for our kids.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> and there comes Mr. NRA shill all cranky because the kids are making him and his NRA loons losers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You mean I am telling the truth.....the democrats are the ones with the policies driving gun deaths, not the NRA.....
> 
> democrats also fight gun safety education for children in schools...again, because they need dead children to push their gun control laws.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The ones who profit from gun violence are the NRA and gun manufacturers.
Click to expand...


which is why their "solution" is always to tell people to be scared and buy more guns to protect them from the "bad guys".

when the bad guys are buying the guns.


----------



## 2aguy

Reasonable said:


> View attachment 182544




You keep attacking the NRA...the NRA supports the FIX NICS act....the democrats oppose it.

You keep attacking the NRA...the NRA supports armed security  and armed staff in the schools, the democrats oppose it.

The NRA teaches fun safety to millions of children...the democrats fight teaching gun safety to kids.

The NRA supports keeping violent gun offenders in prison, the democrats let violent gun offenders out of jail and pass laws letting them out early.

The NRA doesn't support the PROMISE PROGRAM, of obama, which allowed the shooter to get the gun...the democrats created and support the Promise program...which allowed the shooter to get his gun...

Since those are the facts, the truth and the reality.....

Of the two groups...the democrats are the ones supporting violent murder, not the NRA...


----------



## 2aguy

Reasonable said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you mean they won't do anything about school violence....they are the ones who actually want to put armed guards and staff in the schools and to fix the background check system so state and federal agencies will actually submit the paperwork on criminals and crazies...
> 
> It is people like you who oppose those protections for our kids.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> and there comes Mr. NRA shill all cranky because the kids are making him and his NRA loons losers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You mean I am telling the truth.....the democrats are the ones with the policies driving gun deaths, not the NRA.....
> 
> democrats also fight gun safety education for children in schools...again, because they need dead children to push their gun control laws.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Dems want real gun control. Your jackass flip flopping president doesn’t.
> The kids notice  this thus massive walkout.
> You can post as many bullshit posts you want.
> but you’re not stopping and March 24.
> Big trouble ahead for the enablers of the gun lobby.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And what gun control is that, oh genius?  Which gun control law do they support that would have stopped the shooting in Florida?
> 
> I will wait here without holding my breath, I don't want to die from lack of oxygen....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YOU and your attitude is the problem. America supports STRICTER gun control and getting military style assault weapons off the streets.
> Disagree?
> Just look at all the empty schools today and the March on Washington on the 24th.
Click to expand...



Which military assault rifles....?

The AR-15 civilian rifle is not a military weapon, never has been, ever.   Semi Auto rifles are not military weapons....not even close....so what are you talking about?


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb




----------



## Reasonable

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> 
> Students walking out of schools and speaking out because the cowardly President and Congress won’t do anything about the school violence in this country.
> 
> As they keep reminding us: “ We’re voting AGAINST the politicians that perpetuate this problem. “
> 
> The children are our future.
> 
> NATIONAL SCHOOL WALKOUT LIVE: Students rally in solidarity to end gun violence
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you mean they won't do anything about school violence....they are the ones who actually want to put armed guards and staff in the schools and to fix the background check system so state and federal agencies will actually submit the paperwork on criminals and crazies...
> 
> It is people like you who oppose those protections for our kids.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> and there comes Mr. NRA shill all cranky because the kids are making him and his NRA loons losers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You mean I am telling the truth.....the democrats are the ones with the policies driving gun deaths, not the NRA.....
> 
> democrats also fight gun safety education for children in schools...again, because they need dead children to push their gun control laws.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Dems want real gun control. Your jackass flip flopping president doesn’t.
> The kids notice  this thus the massive walkout.
> You can post as many bullshit posts you want.
> but you’re not stopping today and March 24.
> Big trouble ahead for the enablers of the gun lobby.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *The Dems want real gun control.*
> 
> Obviously.
> 
> *Your jackass flip flopping president doesn’t.*
> 
> Indeed.  He's an American.
> 
> *The kids notice  this thus the massive walkout.*
> 
> To no effect.
> 
> *You can post as many bullshit posts you want.*
> 
> Land of the free, home of the brave, yes.
> 
> *but you’re not stopping today and March 24.*
> 
> Stopping what?
> 
> *Big trouble ahead for the enablers of the gun lobby.*
> 
> Nope.
Click to expand...

The NRA has lost many sponsors. Thank The # ENOUGH movement for that. 
I see you’re on the wrong side of history again. 
Some of these kids will be voting this year.... many more in 2020. You’re fucked and you know it.


----------



## 2aguy

jillian said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> 
> Students walking out of schools and speaking out because the cowardly President and Congress won’t do anything about the school violence in this country.
> 
> As they keep reminding us: “ We’re voting AGAINST the politicians that perpetuate this problem. “
> 
> The children are our future.
> 
> NATIONAL SCHOOL WALKOUT LIVE: Students rally in solidarity to end gun violence
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you mean they won't do anything about school violence....they are the ones who actually want to put armed guards and staff in the schools and to fix the background check system so state and federal agencies will actually submit the paperwork on criminals and crazies...
> 
> It is people like you who oppose those protections for our kids.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> and there comes Mr. NRA shill all cranky because the kids are making him and his NRA loons losers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You mean I am telling the truth.....the democrats are the ones with the policies driving gun deaths, not the NRA.....
> 
> democrats also fight gun safety education for children in schools...again, because they need dead children to push their gun control laws.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The ones who profit from gun violence are the NRA and gun manufacturers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> which is why their "solution" is always to tell people to be scared and buy more guns to protect them from the "bad guys".
> 
> when the bad guys are buying the guns.
Click to expand...



Can you explain this then?

...the NRA supports the FIX NICS act....the democrats oppose it.

You keep attacking the NRA...the NRA supports armed security  and armed staff in the schools, the democrats oppose it.

The NRA teaches fun safety to millions of children...the democrats fight teaching gun safety to kids.

The NRA supports keeping violent gun offenders in prison, the democrats let violent gun offenders out of jail and pass laws letting them out early.

The NRA doesn't support the PROMISE PROGRAM, of obama, which allowed the shooter to get the gun...the democrats created and support the Promise program...which allowed the shooter to get his gun...

Since those are the facts, the truth and the reality.....

Of the two groups...the democrats are the ones supporting violent murder, not the NRA...


----------



## 2aguy

Reasonable said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you mean they won't do anything about school violence....they are the ones who actually want to put armed guards and staff in the schools and to fix the background check system so state and federal agencies will actually submit the paperwork on criminals and crazies...
> 
> It is people like you who oppose those protections for our kids.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> and there comes Mr. NRA shill all cranky because the kids are making him and his NRA loons losers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You mean I am telling the truth.....the democrats are the ones with the policies driving gun deaths, not the NRA.....
> 
> democrats also fight gun safety education for children in schools...again, because they need dead children to push their gun control laws.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Dems want real gun control. Your jackass flip flopping president doesn’t.
> The kids notice  this thus the massive walkout.
> You can post as many bullshit posts you want.
> but you’re not stopping today and March 24.
> Big trouble ahead for the enablers of the gun lobby.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *The Dems want real gun control.*
> 
> Obviously.
> 
> *Your jackass flip flopping president doesn’t.*
> 
> Indeed.  He's an American.
> 
> *The kids notice  this thus the massive walkout.*
> 
> To no effect.
> 
> *You can post as many bullshit posts you want.*
> 
> Land of the free, home of the brave, yes.
> 
> *but you’re not stopping today and March 24.*
> 
> Stopping what?
> 
> *Big trouble ahead for the enablers of the gun lobby.*
> 
> Nope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The NRA has lost many sponsors. Thank The # ENOUGH movement for that.
> I see you’re on the wrong side of history again.
> Some of these kids will be voting this year.... many more in 2020. You’re fucked and you know it.
Click to expand...



You won't answer the question......which assault rifle are you talking about...the AR-15 civilian rifle is not an assault weapon, it is not a military weapon, never has been, ever.......


Then...

You keep attacking the NRA...the NRA supports the FIX NICS act....the democrats oppose it.

You keep attacking the NRA...the NRA supports armed security  and armed staff in the schools, the democrats oppose it.

The NRA teaches fun safety to millions of children...the democrats fight teaching gun safety to kids.

The NRA supports keeping violent gun offenders in prison, the democrats let violent gun offenders out of jail and pass laws letting them out early.

The NRA doesn't support the PROMISE PROGRAM, of obama, which allowed the shooter to get the gun...the democrats created and support the Promise program...which allowed the shooter to get his gun...

Since those are the facts, the truth and the reality.....

Of the two groups...the democrats are the ones supporting violent murder, not the NRA...


----------



## Reasonable

2aguy said:


> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> and there comes Mr. NRA shill all cranky because the kids are making him and his NRA loons losers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean I am telling the truth.....the democrats are the ones with the policies driving gun deaths, not the NRA.....
> 
> democrats also fight gun safety education for children in schools...again, because they need dead children to push their gun control laws.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Dems want real gun control. Your jackass flip flopping president doesn’t.
> The kids notice  this thus massive walkout.
> You can post as many bullshit posts you want.
> but you’re not stopping and March 24.
> Big trouble ahead for the enablers of the gun lobby.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And what gun control is that, oh genius?  Which gun control law do they support that would have stopped the shooting in Florida?
> 
> I will wait here without holding my breath, I don't want to die from lack of oxygen....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YOU and your attitude is the problem. America supports STRICTER gun control and getting military style assault weapons off the streets.
> Disagree?
> Just look at all the empty schools today and the March on Washington on the 24th.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Which military assault rifles....?
> 
> The AR-15 civilian rifle is not a military weapon, never has been, ever.   Semi Auto rifles are not military weapons....not even close....so what are you talking about?
Click to expand...

Now this asshole wants to debate types of guns and forget which TYPES of guns are responsible for the school shootings.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

Reasonable said:


> View attachment 182541
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hazlnut said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why won't they pass a Fix NICs bill?
> 
> Because a better more efficient NICs system means a dip in gun sales.  Every time some one can't buy a gun through a legal retailer, gun companies lose money.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The democrats are stopping fix nics because they need dead kids.....
> 
> Tim Scott: ‘Painful To Watch’ Democrats Block Fix NICS Act | Weasel Zippers
> 
> Via Daily Caller:
> 
> Sen. Tim Scott told the “Fox & Friends” crew on Monday that it’s “painful” to watch Senate Democrats delay passing legislation, like the “Fix NICS” Act, that will not only make schools safer but could have prevented mass shootings like the one in Charleston, South Carolina.
> 
> “It is time for us to act, without any question,” he stated. “We have bipartisan legislation that would ultimately fix the background system.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Daily Caller. Ha ha
> When it gets too uncomfortable for you head directly to your far far right media.
> 
> You’re not stopping these students no matter how much you try to.
> 
> There’s an insurrection happening in this country and the bullseyes are the NRA, Trump and the GOP congress.
Click to expand...


Oh so funny.  You apparently don't understand what an insurrection is, or realize it requires guns.


----------



## 2aguy

Reasonable said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you mean they won't do anything about school violence....they are the ones who actually want to put armed guards and staff in the schools and to fix the background check system so state and federal agencies will actually submit the paperwork on criminals and crazies...
> 
> It is people like you who oppose those protections for our kids.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> and there comes Mr. NRA shill all cranky because the kids are making him and his NRA loons losers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You mean I am telling the truth.....the democrats are the ones with the policies driving gun deaths, not the NRA.....
> 
> democrats also fight gun safety education for children in schools...again, because they need dead children to push their gun control laws.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Dems want real gun control. Your jackass flip flopping president doesn’t.
> The kids notice  this thus the massive walkout.
> You can post as many bullshit posts you want.
> but you’re not stopping today and March 24.
> Big trouble ahead for the enablers of the gun lobby.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *The Dems want real gun control.*
> 
> Obviously.
> 
> *Your jackass flip flopping president doesn’t.*
> 
> Indeed.  He's an American.
> 
> *The kids notice  this thus the massive walkout.*
> 
> To no effect.
> 
> *You can post as many bullshit posts you want.*
> 
> Land of the free, home of the brave, yes.
> 
> *but you’re not stopping today and March 24.*
> 
> Stopping what?
> 
> *Big trouble ahead for the enablers of the gun lobby.*
> 
> Nope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The NRA has lost many sponsors. Thank The # ENOUGH movement for that.
> I see you’re on the wrong side of history again.
> Some of these kids will be voting this year.... many more in 2020. You’re fucked and you know it.
Click to expand...


The NRA hasn't lost sponsors...they lost member benefits...while they have gained millions of new members.....same thing for the 2nd Amendment Foundation.....

You keep attacking the NRA...the NRA supports the FIX NICS act....the democrats oppose it.

You keep attacking the NRA...the NRA supports armed security  and armed staff in the schools, the democrats oppose it.

The NRA teaches fun safety to millions of children...the democrats fight teaching gun safety to kids.

The NRA supports keeping violent gun offenders in prison, the democrats let violent gun offenders out of jail and pass laws letting them out early.

The NRA doesn't support the PROMISE PROGRAM, of obama, which allowed the shooter to get the gun...the democrats created and support the Promise program...which allowed the shooter to get his gun...

Since those are the facts, the truth and the reality.....

Of the two groups...the democrats are the ones supporting violent murder, not the NRA...


----------



## Reasonable

The kids and parents aren’t putting up with your bullshit  anymore.


----------



## Witchit

SassyIrishLass said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to say the school my grandson goes to did not participate in the walk out.
> 
> Few schools in my area did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Snow Day)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our children's school is using the "walk up" thing instead of walk out. Very well received by parents
Click to expand...


As posted by a Facebook friend and parent;

Oh, and stop with the walkUP nonsense. Let’s not put the blame on the kids here, ok? Let’s not make our kids feel as though if they could only be nicer and more inclusive, these things wouldn’t happen. 

It’s basically saying “instead of protesting school shootings, lack of gun control, etc by walking out, try being more nice and inclusive to kids”, which can very, very easily be interpreted as “maybe if people were nicer and more inclusive of others these things might not happen”

That is putting the blame on others, that is putting the burden and blame on these kids.

Good. 
But you still underestimate what most kids know. This is a good cause, it’s a great lesson on their rights, they are making a statement, and we should encourage and be proud of that.

How about, instead of taking the focus off of an event meant to make a statement by coming up with some BS “alternative”, we encourage our kids to be nice EVERY day?

Come on. Let them have this day to make their voices heard, for fucks sake, instead of trying to silence them.

This walkUP thing is an attempt to silence our children’s voices and putting the blame elsewhere.


----------



## 2aguy

Reasonable said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> You mean I am telling the truth.....the democrats are the ones with the policies driving gun deaths, not the NRA.....
> 
> democrats also fight gun safety education for children in schools...again, because they need dead children to push their gun control laws.
> 
> 
> 
> The Dems want real gun control. Your jackass flip flopping president doesn’t.
> The kids notice  this thus massive walkout.
> You can post as many bullshit posts you want.
> but you’re not stopping and March 24.
> Big trouble ahead for the enablers of the gun lobby.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And what gun control is that, oh genius?  Which gun control law do they support that would have stopped the shooting in Florida?
> 
> I will wait here without holding my breath, I don't want to die from lack of oxygen....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YOU and your attitude is the problem. America supports STRICTER gun control and getting military style assault weapons off the streets.
> Disagree?
> Just look at all the empty schools today and the March on Washington on the 24th.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Which military assault rifles....?
> 
> The AR-15 civilian rifle is not a military weapon, never has been, ever.   Semi Auto rifles are not military weapons....not even close....so what are you talking about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now this asshole wants to debate types of guns and forget which TYPES of guns are responsible for the school shootings.
Click to expand...



No.....you don't want to discuss the truth...handguns are used more often than rifles...and any attack with a rifle could also be done with pistols, shotguns or even a rental truck.....

You don't want to talk truth, you want to talk emotion, and hate.


----------



## Golfing Gator

MrShangles said:


> If they had to do this on a Saturday and not miss school, how many students would be there.
> Most are just doing it to get time out of school.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



They walked out for 17 minutes, they didn’t miss much.  


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## Thinker101

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 182541
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hazlnut said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why won't they pass a Fix NICs bill?
> 
> Because a better more efficient NICs system means a dip in gun sales.  Every time some one can't buy a gun through a legal retailer, gun companies lose money.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The democrats are stopping fix nics because they need dead kids.....
> 
> Tim Scott: ‘Painful To Watch’ Democrats Block Fix NICS Act | Weasel Zippers
> 
> Via Daily Caller:
> 
> Sen. Tim Scott told the “Fox & Friends” crew on Monday that it’s “painful” to watch Senate Democrats delay passing legislation, like the “Fix NICS” Act, that will not only make schools safer but could have prevented mass shootings like the one in Charleston, South Carolina.
> 
> “It is time for us to act, without any question,” he stated. “We have bipartisan legislation that would ultimately fix the background system.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Daily Caller. Ha ha
> When it gets too uncomfortable for you head directly to your far far right media.
> 
> You’re not stopping these students no matter how much you try to.
> 
> There’s an insurrection happening in this country and the bullseyes are the NRA, Trump and the GOP congress.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh so funny.  You apparently don't understand what an insurrection is, or realize it requires guns.
Click to expand...


Well, you know how bright them liberals are.


----------



## 2aguy

Reasonable said:


> View attachment 182546
> 
> The kids and parents aren’t putting up with your bullshit  anymore.




Cute.....again...how do you explain the truth....

You keep attacking the NRA...the NRA supports the FIX NICS act....the democrats oppose it.

You keep attacking the NRA...the NRA supports armed security  and armed staff in the schools, the democrats oppose it.

The NRA teaches fun safety to millions of children...the democrats fight teaching gun safety to kids.

The NRA supports keeping violent gun offenders in prison, the democrats let violent gun offenders out of jail and pass laws letting them out early.

The NRA doesn't support the PROMISE PROGRAM, of obama, which allowed the shooter to get the gun...the democrats created and support the Promise program...which allowed the shooter to get his gun...

Since those are the facts, the truth and the reality.....

Of the two groups...the democrats are the ones supporting violent murder, not the NRA...


----------



## Reasonable

So easy even 2 a guy can understand it.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

Reasonable said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you mean they won't do anything about school violence....they are the ones who actually want to put armed guards and staff in the schools and to fix the background check system so state and federal agencies will actually submit the paperwork on criminals and crazies...
> 
> It is people like you who oppose those protections for our kids.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> and there comes Mr. NRA shill all cranky because the kids are making him and his NRA loons losers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You mean I am telling the truth.....the democrats are the ones with the policies driving gun deaths, not the NRA.....
> 
> democrats also fight gun safety education for children in schools...again, because they need dead children to push their gun control laws.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Dems want real gun control. Your jackass flip flopping president doesn’t.
> The kids notice  this thus the massive walkout.
> You can post as many bullshit posts you want.
> but you’re not stopping today and March 24.
> Big trouble ahead for the enablers of the gun lobby.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *The Dems want real gun control.*
> 
> Obviously.
> 
> *Your jackass flip flopping president doesn’t.*
> 
> Indeed.  He's an American.
> 
> *The kids notice  this thus the massive walkout.*
> 
> To no effect.
> 
> *You can post as many bullshit posts you want.*
> 
> Land of the free, home of the brave, yes.
> 
> *but you’re not stopping today and March 24.*
> 
> Stopping what?
> 
> *Big trouble ahead for the enablers of the gun lobby.*
> 
> Nope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The NRA has lost many sponsors.
Click to expand...


And gained countless members.  Sponsors can be replaced, but there's nothing like public support.


----------



## EGR one

Witchit said:


> EGR one said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryAnne11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Witchit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> Under 21?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not young children. These are older teens.Young children would be elementary school age.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those that want to ban young children of 18 -20 years old from having a legal rifle and exercise their 2nd amendment, yet they can go out with liberal propaganda and exercise their 1st amendment...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If a 19 year old with serious problems had not had that gun designed for war, 17 of them would not be dead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pure nonsense!  That 19 year old could purchase many other semi-auto weapons that would have done the same evil.
> 
> However, what is the dumbass hangup on the number 17?  Hundreds of school children are being killed by gang bangers and drug dealers every year, and that doesn't seem to bother any of you snowflakes.  You need to quit dancing on the graves of dead children in an attempt to further left wing idiocy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It’s not a dumbass hang-up. These are teens reacting to the deaths of their fellow students and teachers, 17 of them. You know that. You’re just attempting to minimize it.  Nobody is dancing on the graves of dead children except the NRA. They represent the gun manufacturers. Gun sales go up every time a massacre happens. Win-win for them, death and loss for the rest of us. These kids are just fed up.  Their protests are the action equivalent of “Oh FUCK if I have NOT had ENOUGH!!”
Click to expand...


Apparently, the 7 year old who was shot by gang bangers in his own front yard, or the 17 year old shot by a driveby while walking past an elementary school don't deserve consideration by their fellow students and teachers.  Consequently, the reaction is in response to the number 17, and nothing else.  That makes it a dumbass hangup over numbers.

And yes, you are dancing on the graves of dead children, because the result you want has nothing to do with stopping school shootings.  We can excuse the ignorance of children, but that does not excuse the adults who are promoting this event, because they should know better.

School shootings do not cause thousands of people to run out and buy semi-auto rifles.  The predictable reaction by the anti-gun crowd is responsible for that.


----------



## Reasonable

“It’s all thoughts and prayers; it’s all talk,” he told ABC News. “After a gun violence tragedy there’s a speech talking about how we need change but there never is change.”


----------



## SassyIrishLass

Witchit said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to say the school my grandson goes to did not participate in the walk out.
> 
> Few schools in my area did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Snow Day)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our children's school is using the "walk up" thing instead of walk out. Very well received by parents
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As posted by a Facebook friend and parent;
> 
> Oh, and stop with the walkUP nonsense. Let’s not put the blame on the kids here, ok? Let’s not make our kids feel as though if they could only be nicer and more inclusive, these things wouldn’t happen.
> 
> It’s basically saying “instead of protesting school shootings, lack of gun control, etc by walking out, try being more nice and inclusive to kids”, which can very, very easily be interpreted as “maybe if people were nicer and more inclusive of others these things might not happen”
> 
> That is putting the blame on others, that is putting the burden and blame on these kids.
> 
> Good.
> But you still underestimate what most kids know. This is a good cause, it’s a great lesson on their rights, they are making a statement, and we should encourage and be proud of that.
> 
> How about, instead of taking the focus off of an event meant to make a statement by coming up with some BS “alternative”, we encourage our kids to be nice EVERY day?
> 
> Come on. Let them have this day to make their voices heard, for fucks sake, instead of trying to silence them.
> 
> This walkUP thing is an attempt to silence our children’s voices and putting the blame elsewhere.
Click to expand...


I have seven children so take your "I underestimate children" and stick it up your glory hole. Furthermore just from reading your drivel it's obvious you're just another left loon spewing the same worn out talking points.

Use original thought and you'll likely be taken more serious ...and stop pawning children, it's pathetic


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

Reasonable said:


> View attachment 182547



So amend the Constitution.  Short of that, pound sand up yer arse.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

Witchit said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to say the school my grandson goes to did not participate in the walk out.
> 
> Few schools in my area did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Snow Day)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our children's school is using the "walk up" thing instead of walk out. Very well received by parents
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As posted by a Facebook friend and parent;
> 
> Oh, and stop with the walkUP nonsense. Let’s not put the blame on the kids here, ok? Let’s not make our kids feel as though if they could only be nicer and more inclusive, these things wouldn’t happen.
> 
> It’s basically saying “instead of protesting school shootings, lack of gun control, etc by walking out, try being more nice and inclusive to kids”, which can very, very easily be interpreted as “maybe if people were nicer and more inclusive of others these things might not happen”
> 
> That is putting the blame on others, that is putting the burden and blame on these kids.
> 
> Good.
> But you still underestimate what most kids know. This is a good cause, it’s a great lesson on their rights, they are making a statement, and we should encourage and be proud of that.
> 
> How about, instead of taking the focus off of an event meant to make a statement by coming up with some BS “alternative”, we encourage our kids to be nice EVERY day?
> 
> Come on. Let them have this day to make their voices heard, for fucks sake, instead of trying to silence them.
> 
> This walkUP thing is an attempt to silence our children’s voices and putting the blame elsewhere.
Click to expand...

Columbine, Bullying, and the Mind of Eric Harris
Sandy Hook murder spree possible 'act of revenge'
High School Shooting Suspect Compiled 'Hit List' of Bullies

Yeah, those innocent snowflakes.


----------



## Reasonable

Gun control support surges in polls


----------



## Doc1

Reasonable said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you mean they won't do anything about school violence....they are the ones who actually want to put armed guards and staff in the schools and to fix the background check system so state and federal agencies will actually submit the paperwork on criminals and crazies...
> 
> It is people like you who oppose those protections for our kids.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> and there comes Mr. NRA shill all cranky because the kids are making him and his NRA loons losers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You mean I am telling the truth.....the democrats are the ones with the policies driving gun deaths, not the NRA.....
> 
> democrats also fight gun safety education for children in schools...again, because they need dead children to push their gun control laws.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Dems want real gun control. Your jackass flip flopping president doesn’t.
> The kids notice  this thus massive walkout.
> You can post as many bullshit posts you want.
> but you’re not stopping and March 24.
> Big trouble ahead for the enablers of the gun lobby.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And what gun control is that, oh genius?  Which gun control law do they support that would have stopped the shooting in Florida?
> 
> I will wait here without holding my breath, I don't want to die from lack of oxygen....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YOU and your attitude is the problem. America supports STRICTER gun control and getting military style assault weapons off the streets.
> Disagree?
> Just look at all the empty schools today and the March on Washington on the 24th.
Click to expand...


Damn straight, the "kids" should always get what they want. Nobody gives a shit about them "walking" out of anything. I'm betting you were one of those "time out" kids who was never actually disciplined.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

SassyIrishLass said:


> Witchit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to say the school my grandson goes to did not participate in the walk out.
> 
> Few schools in my area did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Snow Day)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our children's school is using the "walk up" thing instead of walk out. Very well received by parents
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As posted by a Facebook friend and parent;
> 
> Oh, and stop with the walkUP nonsense. Let’s not put the blame on the kids here, ok? Let’s not make our kids feel as though if they could only be nicer and more inclusive, these things wouldn’t happen.
> 
> It’s basically saying “instead of protesting school shootings, lack of gun control, etc by walking out, try being more nice and inclusive to kids”, which can very, very easily be interpreted as “maybe if people were nicer and more inclusive of others these things might not happen”
> 
> That is putting the blame on others, that is putting the burden and blame on these kids.
> 
> Good.
> But you still underestimate what most kids know. This is a good cause, it’s a great lesson on their rights, they are making a statement, and we should encourage and be proud of that.
> 
> How about, instead of taking the focus off of an event meant to make a statement by coming up with some BS “alternative”, we encourage our kids to be nice EVERY day?
> 
> Come on. Let them have this day to make their voices heard, for fucks sake, instead of trying to silence them.
> 
> This walkUP thing is an attempt to silence our children’s voices and putting the blame elsewhere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have seven children so take your "I underestimate children" and stick it up your glory hole. Furthermore just from reading your drivel it's obvious you're just another left loon spewing the same worn out talking points.
> 
> Use original thought and you'll likely be taken more serious ...and stop pawning children, it's pathetic
Click to expand...

I give you a winner, just for having 7 children....


----------



## Reasonable

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> and there comes Mr. NRA shill all cranky because the kids are making him and his NRA loons losers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean I am telling the truth.....the democrats are the ones with the policies driving gun deaths, not the NRA.....
> 
> democrats also fight gun safety education for children in schools...again, because they need dead children to push their gun control laws.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Dems want real gun control. Your jackass flip flopping president doesn’t.
> The kids notice  this thus the massive walkout.
> You can post as many bullshit posts you want.
> but you’re not stopping today and March 24.
> Big trouble ahead for the enablers of the gun lobby.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *The Dems want real gun control.*
> 
> Obviously.
> 
> *Your jackass flip flopping president doesn’t.*
> 
> Indeed.  He's an American.
> 
> *The kids notice  this thus the massive walkout.*
> 
> To no effect.
> 
> *You can post as many bullshit posts you want.*
> 
> Land of the free, home of the brave, yes.
> 
> *but you’re not stopping today and March 24.*
> 
> Stopping what?
> 
> *Big trouble ahead for the enablers of the gun lobby.*
> 
> Nope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The NRA has lost many sponsors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And gained countless members.  Sponsors can be replaced, but there nothing like public support.
Click to expand...

You’re right there is nothing like public support. 

Gun control support surges in polls


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb




----------



## Reasonable

Oops 

Most Gun Owners Support Stricter Laws—Even NRA Members


----------



## SassyIrishLass

andaronjim said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Witchit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to say the school my grandson goes to did not participate in the walk out.
> 
> Few schools in my area did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Snow Day)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our children's school is using the "walk up" thing instead of walk out. Very well received by parents
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As posted by a Facebook friend and parent;
> 
> Oh, and stop with the walkUP nonsense. Let’s not put the blame on the kids here, ok? Let’s not make our kids feel as though if they could only be nicer and more inclusive, these things wouldn’t happen.
> 
> It’s basically saying “instead of protesting school shootings, lack of gun control, etc by walking out, try being more nice and inclusive to kids”, which can very, very easily be interpreted as “maybe if people were nicer and more inclusive of others these things might not happen”
> 
> That is putting the blame on others, that is putting the burden and blame on these kids.
> 
> Good.
> But you still underestimate what most kids know. This is a good cause, it’s a great lesson on their rights, they are making a statement, and we should encourage and be proud of that.
> 
> How about, instead of taking the focus off of an event meant to make a statement by coming up with some BS “alternative”, we encourage our kids to be nice EVERY day?
> 
> Come on. Let them have this day to make their voices heard, for fucks sake, instead of trying to silence them.
> 
> This walkUP thing is an attempt to silence our children’s voices and putting the blame elsewhere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have seven children so take your "I underestimate children" and stick it up your glory hole. Furthermore just from reading your drivel it's obvious you're just another left loon spewing the same worn out talking points.
> 
> Use original thought and you'll likely be taken more serious ...and stop pawning children, it's pathetic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I give you a winner, just for having 7 children....
Click to expand...


Four by birth and three adopted. It's a hell of a ride but great fun!!!


----------



## Reasonable

Poll: Support for stricter gun sales laws highest since early 90s


----------



## Tilly

Witchit said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to say the school my grandson goes to did not participate in the walk out.
> 
> Few schools in my area did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Snow Day)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our children's school is using the "walk up" thing instead of walk out. Very well received by parents
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As posted by a Facebook friend and parent;
> 
> Oh, and stop with the walkUP nonsense. Let’s not put the blame on the kids here, ok? Let’s not make our kids feel as though if they could only be nicer and more inclusive, these things wouldn’t happen.
> 
> It’s basically saying “instead of protesting school shootings, lack of gun control, etc by walking out, try being more nice and inclusive to kids”, which can very, very easily be interpreted as “maybe if people were nicer and more inclusive of others these things might not happen”
> 
> That is putting the blame on others, that is putting the burden and blame on these kids.
> 
> Good.
> But you still underestimate what most kids know. This is a good cause, it’s a great lesson on their rights, they are making a statement, and we should encourage and be proud of that.
> 
> How about, instead of taking the focus off of an event meant to make a statement by coming up with some BS “alternative”, we encourage our kids to be nice EVERY day?
> 
> Come on. Let them have this day to make their voices heard, for fucks sake, instead of trying to silence them.
> 
> This walkUP thing is an attempt to silence our children’s voices and putting the blame elsewhere.
Click to expand...


It looks to me that they found a much more productive way to spend the day. And it’s their right!


----------



## Votto

MaryAnne11 said:


> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Witchit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Watch: Students Put Pencils Down, Walk Out in Gun Protests
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thousands of students across the D.C. area staged walkouts Wednesday to protest gun violence, one month after the deadly shooting inside a high school in Parkland, Florida.
> 
> Police cruisers escorted hundreds of students from Montgomery Blair High School as they marched through Silver Spring, Maryland, carrying signs that said "Protect Children, Not Guns" and "Our Blood, Your Hands."
> 
> The walkout is one of the first of many in the region.
> 
> The first large-scale, coordinated national demonstration is planned for 10 a.m. Wednesday, when organizers of the Women's March called for a 17-minute walkout -- with one minute for each of the 17 students and staff members killed in Florida. Many organizers and participants are using the #enough hashtag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thousands of Students Are Walking Out of School in Nationwide Protests. Here’s Why
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 1969 Supreme Court ruling on the case _Tinker v. Des Moines Independent Community School District_ makes it clear that students don’t “shed their constitutional rights to freedom of speech or expression at the schoolhouse gate.” But that does come with some caveats and complications.
> 
> 
> First, it only applies to public schools. “This is because public schools are run by the government and private schools aren’t, and the First Amendment only controls what the government can and can’t do,” the ACLU explains on its “Know Your Rights” page. Students at private schools can be stopped from participating in protests like the #Enough National School walkout, and students should consult with their teachers and school administrators and know what the policies are regarding protests or absences.
> Second, free speech in schools extends “as long as you don’t disrupt the functioning of the school or violate the school’s content-neutral policies,” the ACLU explains, and what is “disruptive” is contextual. If deemed disruptive, “schools can stop students from participating,” according to CNN.
> Third, you can be punished for participating — not over what you are protesting, but for being absent from class. “The exact punishment you could face will vary by your state, school district, and school,” the ACLU explains. “Find out more by reading the policies of your school and school district. If you’re planning to miss a class or two, look at the policy for unexcused absences.” If planned ahead with parents, students may be able to be signed out of a class by a parent.
> Finally, schools are mandated to be guardians to their students. “Schools stand in what’s known as loco parentis, so we don’t simply release our students into the ether,” Francisco Negron, the Chief Legal Officer at the National School Boards Association, told NPR. Negron issued guidance to schools ahead of the walkouts. “Chief among our recommendations is that to the extent possible, school districts should plan ahead and engage your students, parents, and stakeholders,” the checklist reads. Teachers also have a complex position when it comes to protesting; they can often protest on their own time, but not during class time, according to CNN.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Next nationwide protest is March 24th, and I will be attending that one.
> 
> March for our Lives
> 
> Parkland student: My generation won't stand for this (Opinion) - CNN
> 
> Activists Lay Thousands of Shoes Outside U.S. Capitol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Activists placed thousands of pairs of shoes on the lawn outside the Capitol in Washington, D.C. Tuesday to memorialize children killed by gun violence.
> 
> The demonstration was planned by international advocacy group Avaaz to represent the number of children killed by guns since the Sandy Hook Elementary School shooting in 2012, CBS News reports.
> 
> The demonstration was based on research by the American Academy of Pediatrics that found that 1,300 children die from gun shot wounds in the U.S. annually, or about three daily. Thus the display featured 7,000 pairs of shoes.
> 
> The protestors assembled the empty shoes on the southeast lawn from 8:30 a.m. to 2 p.m. in an effort to push Congress for gun reform.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 182517
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm curious, would educators also coordinate a nation wide protest by children on abortion?
> 
> How about the insane amount of spending the government does as the government spends their future away?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And how about a protest about the 50,000 Americans per year who are killed by heroin that's being brought in by the Mexican Drug Cartels.
> BTW the Dems are fighting for open borders and Obama sold guns to the Mexican Drug Cartels.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, no, that is a good way to die even though drug deaths far outnumber drug deaths and even though the drug culture promotes the most gun violence in society.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those kids did not do drugs. They were in School learning to be good citizens!
> 
> Do not compare!
Click to expand...


Don't compare what?

Why is it that far more people are killed by illicit drug overdose in the US than gun violence, yet the youth only protest gun violence?

The youth have obviously been agitated and organized and brain washed by public school officials and the media all over the country to be their tool for their pet political issues.  If these kids were educated properly as to what kills them the most, illicit drugs, and what contributes the most to gun violence, which is illicit drugs, the perhaps they would seek to do things like protesting a border that is not secure so that gangs and drugs can't come across.

Either that or we can put Obama back in office so he can arm Mexican drug dealers again.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

Witchit said:


> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your post reminded me of liberal hypocrisy at its worst...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are guns and there are weapons.  Besides, are you defending the rights of insane crazies to own assault weapons?  Why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LMAO what's the difference between a gun and weapon? This should be hilariously stupid
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It makes a point.
> When I was in the service, we use to say:
> This is my weapon
> This is my gun
> This one's for killing
> This one's for fun.
> 
> Handguns are for fun.
> Assault weapons are for killing.  That's all they are good for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jesus.... 1st off, that is from Full Metal Jacket and the weapon is their rifle, the gun is their cock.  You are one full-of-shit MF.  And stop lying about being in the service.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I heard the same in basic, which predated the movie by eleven years.
Click to expand...


Well that may very well be, but I guarantee Deanie Weanie never heard it in Boot.  And again, they are not inferring that a soldier has a weapon and a gun.  That's just stupid.


----------



## harmonica

2aguy said:


> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> 
> Students walking out of schools and speaking out because the cowardly President and Congress won’t do anything about the school violence in this country.
> 
> As they keep reminding us: “ We’re voting AGAINST the politicians that perpetuate this problem. “
> 
> The children are our future.
> 
> NATIONAL SCHOOL WALKOUT LIVE: Students rally in solidarity to end gun violence
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you mean they won't do anything about school violence....they are the ones who actually want to put armed guards and staff in the schools and to fix the background check system so state and federal agencies will actually submit the paperwork on criminals and crazies...
> 
> It is people like you who oppose those protections for our kids.....
Click to expand...

don't you ''fix'' any problem at the* root?? *best to stop it _before_ they get to the school/etc with a weapon?? 
..to stop weeds from growing you pull out the roots...stop giving it water??
you just don't keep cutting off an inch there, an inch here?

..ok--main point--this can't be solved with just one fix.....and it will take a lot of time
...you have to attack this from _many _angles and many ways --not just one


----------



## Hugo Furst

Reasonable said:


> View attachment 182547
> 
> So easy even 2 a guy can understand it.



Your poster is incorrect.

someone experienced with the firearms of the 1700s could reload 5-6 times in a minute.


----------



## 2aguy

Reasonable said:


> Oops
> 
> Most Gun Owners Support Stricter Laws—Even NRA Members




What gun laws?  That is where your idea falls apart......

You can lie to the uninformed by asking them skewed poll questions...and get a lie for your answer....but people want to be able to protect their families...while you guys want criminals to murder people...

You keep attacking the NRA...the NRA supports the FIX NICS act....the democrats oppose it.

You keep attacking the NRA...the NRA supports armed security  and armed staff in the schools, the democrats oppose it.

The NRA teaches fun safety to millions of children...the democrats fight teaching gun safety to kids.

The NRA supports keeping violent gun offenders in prison, the democrats let violent gun offenders out of jail and pass laws letting them out early.

The NRA doesn't support the PROMISE PROGRAM, of obama, which allowed the shooter to get the gun...the democrats created and support the Promise program...which allowed the shooter to get his gun...

Since those are the facts, the truth and the reality.....

Of the two groups...the democrats are the ones supporting violent murder, not the NRA...


----------



## Reasonable

Doc1 said:


> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> and there comes Mr. NRA shill all cranky because the kids are making him and his NRA loons losers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean I am telling the truth.....the democrats are the ones with the policies driving gun deaths, not the NRA.....
> 
> democrats also fight gun safety education for children in schools...again, because they need dead children to push their gun control laws.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Dems want real gun control. Your jackass flip flopping president doesn’t.
> The kids notice  this thus massive walkout.
> You can post as many bullshit posts you want.
> but you’re not stopping and March 24.
> Big trouble ahead for the enablers of the gun lobby.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And what gun control is that, oh genius?  Which gun control law do they support that would have stopped the shooting in Florida?
> 
> I will wait here without holding my breath, I don't want to die from lack of oxygen....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YOU and your attitude is the problem. America supports STRICTER gun control and getting military style assault weapons off the streets.
> Disagree?
> Just look at all the empty schools today and the March on Washington on the 24th.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Damn straight, the "kids" should always get what they want. Nobody gives a shit about them "walking" out of anything. I'm betting you were one of those "time out" kids who was never actually disciplined.
Click to expand...

Keep telling yourself no one cares about the kids. Ya know who really cares ? 
The NRA supporting politicians that will be voted out of office by these kids in the upcoming years.


----------



## DigitalDrifter

2aguy said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Women’s March Youth Coordinator Tabitha St. Bernard Jacobs, one of the few adult allies guiding the students in the youth-led movement"
> 
> 
> As we all know now, the Women's March organization is ran by anti-Semites.
> 
> *The Women's March Has a Farrakhan Problem*
> The group refuses to be accountable for a high-level alliance with an open anti-Semite.
> 
> The Women's March Has a Farrakhan Problem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carmen Perez, Bob Bland, Tamika D. Mallory, and Linda Sarsour attend the TIME 100 Gala on April 25, 2017, in New York.Charles Sykes / Invision / AP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And by sharia compliant muslims.......those women on the left...don't realize it but if their leader, the muslim on the right, had her way, they would all be in hijab or burqas....married to muslim men who would control every aspect of their lives....
Click to expand...


Sickening that kids would get involved with a group ran by anti-Semites.


----------



## Doc1

Reasonable said:


> View attachment 182541
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hazlnut said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why won't they pass a Fix NICs bill?
> 
> Because a better more efficient NICs system means a dip in gun sales.  Every time some one can't buy a gun through a legal retailer, gun companies lose money.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The democrats are stopping fix nics because they need dead kids.....
> 
> Tim Scott: ‘Painful To Watch’ Democrats Block Fix NICS Act | Weasel Zippers
> 
> Via Daily Caller:
> 
> Sen. Tim Scott told the “Fox & Friends” crew on Monday that it’s “painful” to watch Senate Democrats delay passing legislation, like the “Fix NICS” Act, that will not only make schools safer but could have prevented mass shootings like the one in Charleston, South Carolina.
> 
> “It is time for us to act, without any question,” he stated. “We have bipartisan legislation that would ultimately fix the background system.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Daily Caller. Ha ha
> When it gets too uncomfortable for you head directly to your far far right media.
> 
> You’re not stopping these students no matter how much you try to.
> 
> There’s an insurrection happening in this country and the bullseyes are the NRA, Trump and the GOP congress.
Click to expand...


*"
in·sur·rec·tion
[ˌinsəˈrekSH(ə)n]
NOUN
insurrections (plural noun)*

*a violent uprising against an authority or government.* 

Will you be picking up a weapon boy?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Marion Morrison said:


> Witchit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Watch: Students Put Pencils Down, Walk Out in Gun Protests
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thousands of students across the D.C. area staged walkouts Wednesday to protest gun violence, one month after the deadly shooting inside a high school in Parkland, Florida.
> 
> Police cruisers escorted hundreds of students from Montgomery Blair High School as they marched through Silver Spring, Maryland, carrying signs that said "Protect Children, Not Guns" and "Our Blood, Your Hands."
> 
> The walkout is one of the first of many in the region.
> 
> The first large-scale, coordinated national demonstration is planned for 10 a.m. Wednesday, when organizers of the Women's March called for a 17-minute walkout -- with one minute for each of the 17 students and staff members killed in Florida. Many organizers and participants are using the #enough hashtag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thousands of Students Are Walking Out of School in Nationwide Protests. Here’s Why
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 1969 Supreme Court ruling on the case _Tinker v. Des Moines Independent Community School District_ makes it clear that students don’t “shed their constitutional rights to freedom of speech or expression at the schoolhouse gate.” But that does come with some caveats and complications.
> 
> 
> First, it only applies to public schools. “This is because public schools are run by the government and private schools aren’t, and the First Amendment only controls what the government can and can’t do,” the ACLU explains on its “Know Your Rights” page. Students at private schools can be stopped from participating in protests like the #Enough National School walkout, and students should consult with their teachers and school administrators and know what the policies are regarding protests or absences.
> Second, free speech in schools extends “as long as you don’t disrupt the functioning of the school or violate the school’s content-neutral policies,” the ACLU explains, and what is “disruptive” is contextual. If deemed disruptive, “schools can stop students from participating,” according to CNN.
> Third, you can be punished for participating — not over what you are protesting, but for being absent from class. “The exact punishment you could face will vary by your state, school district, and school,” the ACLU explains. “Find out more by reading the policies of your school and school district. If you’re planning to miss a class or two, look at the policy for unexcused absences.” If planned ahead with parents, students may be able to be signed out of a class by a parent.
> Finally, schools are mandated to be guardians to their students. “Schools stand in what’s known as loco parentis, so we don’t simply release our students into the ether,” Francisco Negron, the Chief Legal Officer at the National School Boards Association, told NPR. Negron issued guidance to schools ahead of the walkouts. “Chief among our recommendations is that to the extent possible, school districts should plan ahead and engage your students, parents, and stakeholders,” the checklist reads. Teachers also have a complex position when it comes to protesting; they can often protest on their own time, but not during class time, according to CNN.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Next nationwide protest is March 24th, and I will be attending that one.
> 
> March for our Lives
> 
> Parkland student: My generation won't stand for this (Opinion) - CNN
> 
> Activists Lay Thousands of Shoes Outside U.S. Capitol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Activists placed thousands of pairs of shoes on the lawn outside the Capitol in Washington, D.C. Tuesday to memorialize children killed by gun violence.
> 
> The demonstration was planned by international advocacy group Avaaz to represent the number of children killed by guns since the Sandy Hook Elementary School shooting in 2012, CBS News reports.
> 
> The demonstration was based on research by the American Academy of Pediatrics that found that 1,300 children die from gun shot wounds in the U.S. annually, or about three daily. Thus the display featured 7,000 pairs of shoes.
> 
> The protestors assembled the empty shoes on the southeast lawn from 8:30 a.m. to 2 p.m. in an effort to push Congress for gun reform.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 182517
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you going to try to walk or use a Walmart scooter? Beep! Beep! Boop!
Click to expand...


*3/14/18 Nationwide School Bedwetting Has Begun*

^^^^ There I fix the title 

*"Beep! Beep! Boop!"*

Beep! Beep! Boop D Boop!


----------



## Reasonable

2aguy said:


> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oops
> 
> Most Gun Owners Support Stricter Laws—Even NRA Members
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What gun laws?  That is where your idea falls apart......
> 
> You can lie to the uninformed by asking them skewed poll questions...and get a lie for your answer....but people want to be able to protect their families...while you guys want criminals to murder people...
> 
> You keep attacking the NRA...the NRA supports the FIX NICS act....the democrats oppose it.
> 
> You keep attacking the NRA...the NRA supports armed security  and armed staff in the schools, the democrats oppose it.
> 
> The NRA teaches fun safety to millions of children...the democrats fight teaching gun safety to kids.
> 
> The NRA supports keeping violent gun offenders in prison, the democrats let violent gun offenders out of jail and pass laws letting them out early.
> 
> The NRA doesn't support the PROMISE PROGRAM, of obama, which allowed the shooter to get the gun...the democrats created and support the Promise program...which allowed the shooter to get his gun...
> 
> Since those are the facts, the truth and the reality.....
> 
> Of the two groups...the democrats are the ones supporting violent murder, not the NRA...
Click to expand...

Keep posting the same shit. 
America is NOT on your side. 

More Voters Than Ever Support Stricter Gun Laws, Poll Finds


----------



## Doc1

Reasonable said:


> Doc1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> You mean I am telling the truth.....the democrats are the ones with the policies driving gun deaths, not the NRA.....
> 
> democrats also fight gun safety education for children in schools...again, because they need dead children to push their gun control laws.
> 
> 
> 
> The Dems want real gun control. Your jackass flip flopping president doesn’t.
> The kids notice  this thus massive walkout.
> You can post as many bullshit posts you want.
> but you’re not stopping and March 24.
> Big trouble ahead for the enablers of the gun lobby.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And what gun control is that, oh genius?  Which gun control law do they support that would have stopped the shooting in Florida?
> 
> I will wait here without holding my breath, I don't want to die from lack of oxygen....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YOU and your attitude is the problem. America supports STRICTER gun control and getting military style assault weapons off the streets.
> Disagree?
> Just look at all the empty schools today and the March on Washington on the 24th.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Damn straight, the "kids" should always get what they want. Nobody gives a shit about them "walking" out of anything. I'm betting you were one of those "time out" kids who was never actually disciplined.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Keep telling yourself no one cares about the kids. Ya know who really cares ?
> The NRA supporting politicians that will be voted out of office by these kids in the upcoming years.
Click to expand...


Children like you don't set policy. Now quit crying little boy.


----------



## 2aguy

harmonica said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> 
> Students walking out of schools and speaking out because the cowardly President and Congress won’t do anything about the school violence in this country.
> 
> As they keep reminding us: “ We’re voting AGAINST the politicians that perpetuate this problem. “
> 
> The children are our future.
> 
> NATIONAL SCHOOL WALKOUT LIVE: Students rally in solidarity to end gun violence
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you mean they won't do anything about school violence....they are the ones who actually want to put armed guards and staff in the schools and to fix the background check system so state and federal agencies will actually submit the paperwork on criminals and crazies...
> 
> It is people like you who oppose those protections for our kids.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> don't you ''fix'' any problem at the* root?? *best to stop it _before_ they get to the school/etc with a weapon??
> ..to stop weeds from growing you pull out the roots...stop giving it water??
> you just don't keep cutting off an inch there, an inch here?
> 
> ..ok--main point--this can't be solved with just one fix.....and it will take a lot of time
> ...you have to attack this from _many _angles and many ways --not just one
Click to expand...



We have offered actual solutions....

Get rid of gun free zones...we know that mass shooters target them.....arm school staff and put in armed guards..this also prevents mass shootings...getting to the root of the problem....

Get the government  to actually process the criminals and crazies.....get rid of obama's Promise Program that prevents violent kids from getting arrested...

Another root problem......

We have the solutions....you guys simply want to ban guns.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

SassyIrishLass said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Witchit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to say the school my grandson goes to did not participate in the walk out.
> 
> Few schools in my area did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Snow Day)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our children's school is using the "walk up" thing instead of walk out. Very well received by parents
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As posted by a Facebook friend and parent;
> 
> Oh, and stop with the walkUP nonsense. Let’s not put the blame on the kids here, ok? Let’s not make our kids feel as though if they could only be nicer and more inclusive, these things wouldn’t happen.
> 
> It’s basically saying “instead of protesting school shootings, lack of gun control, etc by walking out, try being more nice and inclusive to kids”, which can very, very easily be interpreted as “maybe if people were nicer and more inclusive of others these things might not happen”
> 
> That is putting the blame on others, that is putting the burden and blame on these kids.
> 
> Good.
> But you still underestimate what most kids know. This is a good cause, it’s a great lesson on their rights, they are making a statement, and we should encourage and be proud of that.
> 
> How about, instead of taking the focus off of an event meant to make a statement by coming up with some BS “alternative”, we encourage our kids to be nice EVERY day?
> 
> Come on. Let them have this day to make their voices heard, for fucks sake, instead of trying to silence them.
> 
> This walkUP thing is an attempt to silence our children’s voices and putting the blame elsewhere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have seven children so take your "I underestimate children" and stick it up your glory hole. Furthermore just from reading your drivel it's obvious you're just another left loon spewing the same worn out talking points.
> 
> Use original thought and you'll likely be taken more serious ...and stop pawning children, it's pathetic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I give you a winner, just for having 7 children....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Four by birth and three adopted. It's a hell of a ride but great fun!!!
Click to expand...

Congratulations .. Your social security is paid for


----------



## 2aguy

Reasonable said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oops
> 
> Most Gun Owners Support Stricter Laws—Even NRA Members
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What gun laws?  That is where your idea falls apart......
> 
> You can lie to the uninformed by asking them skewed poll questions...and get a lie for your answer....but people want to be able to protect their families...while you guys want criminals to murder people...
> 
> You keep attacking the NRA...the NRA supports the FIX NICS act....the democrats oppose it.
> 
> You keep attacking the NRA...the NRA supports armed security  and armed staff in the schools, the democrats oppose it.
> 
> The NRA teaches fun safety to millions of children...the democrats fight teaching gun safety to kids.
> 
> The NRA supports keeping violent gun offenders in prison, the democrats let violent gun offenders out of jail and pass laws letting them out early.
> 
> The NRA doesn't support the PROMISE PROGRAM, of obama, which allowed the shooter to get the gun...the democrats created and support the Promise program...which allowed the shooter to get his gun...
> 
> Since those are the facts, the truth and the reality.....
> 
> Of the two groups...the democrats are the ones supporting violent murder, not the NRA...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Keep posting the same shit.
> America is NOT on your side.
> 
> More Voters Than Ever Support Stricter Gun Laws, Poll Finds
Click to expand...



Which gun laws and do they actually understand the issue?

of course they don't...that would defeat your whole agenda if the people you poll knew what you wanted to do...

You keep attacking the NRA...the NRA supports the FIX NICS act....the democrats oppose it.

You keep attacking the NRA...the NRA supports armed security  and armed staff in the schools, the democrats oppose it.

The NRA teaches fun safety to millions of children...the democrats fight teaching gun safety to kids.

The NRA supports keeping violent gun offenders in prison, the democrats let violent gun offenders out of jail and pass laws letting them out early.

The NRA doesn't support the PROMISE PROGRAM, of obama, which allowed the shooter to get the gun...the democrats created and support the Promise program...which allowed the shooter to get his gun...

Since those are the facts, the truth and the reality.....

Of the two groups...the democrats are the ones supporting violent murder, not the NRA...


----------



## 2aguy

Reasonable said:


> View attachment 182549
> 
> Gun control support surges in polls




And the NRA.....you still haven't explained these truths...

You keep attacking the NRA...the NRA supports the FIX NICS act....the democrats oppose it.

You keep attacking the NRA...the NRA supports armed security  and armed staff in the schools, the democrats oppose it.

The NRA teaches fun safety to millions of children...the democrats fight teaching gun safety to kids.

The NRA supports keeping violent gun offenders in prison, the democrats let violent gun offenders out of jail and pass laws letting them out early.

The NRA doesn't support the PROMISE PROGRAM, of obama, which allowed the shooter to get the gun...the democrats created and support the Promise program...which allowed the shooter to get his gun...

Since those are the facts, the truth and the reality.....

Of the two groups...the democrats are the ones supporting violent murder, not the NRA...


----------



## Reasonable

DigitalDrifter said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Women’s March Youth Coordinator Tabitha St. Bernard Jacobs, one of the few adult allies guiding the students in the youth-led movement"
> 
> 
> As we all know now, the Women's March organization is ran by anti-Semites.
> 
> *The Women's March Has a Farrakhan Problem*
> The group refuses to be accountable for a high-level alliance with an open anti-Semite.
> 
> The Women's March Has a Farrakhan Problem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carmen Perez, Bob Bland, Tamika D. Mallory, and Linda Sarsour attend the TIME 100 Gala on April 25, 2017, in New York.Charles Sykes / Invision / AP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And by sharia compliant muslims.......those women on the left...don't realize it but if their leader, the muslim on the right, had her way, they would all be in hijab or burqas....married to muslim men who would control every aspect of their lives....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sickening that kids would get involved with a group ran by anti-Semites.
Click to expand...

Laughable. This is the kids and parents movement... and they’re unstoppable and especially this gutless president..
He’s impotent.


----------



## 2aguy

Reasonable said:


> View attachment 182548 “It’s all thoughts and prayers; it’s all talk,” he told ABC News. “After a gun violence tragedy there’s a speech talking about how we need change but there never is change.”




Why do the democrats oppose protecting our children?

You keep attacking the NRA...the NRA supports the FIX NICS act....the democrats oppose it.

You keep attacking the NRA...the NRA supports armed security  and armed staff in the schools, the democrats oppose it.

The NRA teaches fun safety to millions of children...the democrats fight teaching gun safety to kids.

The NRA supports keeping violent gun offenders in prison, the democrats let violent gun offenders out of jail and pass laws letting them out early.

The NRA doesn't support the PROMISE PROGRAM, of obama, which allowed the shooter to get the gun...the democrats created and support the Promise program...which allowed the shooter to get his gun...

Since those are the facts, the truth and the reality.....

Of the two groups...the democrats are the ones supporting violent murder, not the NRA...


----------



## Skull Pilot

deanrd said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Witchit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Witchit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Watch: Students Put Pencils Down, Walk Out in Gun Protests
> 
> Thousands of Students Are Walking Out of School in Nationwide Protests. Here’s Why
> 
> Next nationwide protest is March 24th, and I will be attending that one.
> 
> March for our Lives
> 
> Parkland student: My generation won't stand for this (Opinion) - CNN
> 
> Activists Lay Thousands of Shoes Outside U.S. Capitol
> 
> View attachment 182517
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WE REFUSED TO BE HUNTED!
> 
> Just watched one of those children on TV say that.  We refused to be hunted.
> Maybe there will be a political change.
> 
> Republicans have spent years terrorizing Americans into believe they will only be safe carrying an assault rifle in the country of the free and the brave.  The GOP's message of chicken isn't working with this new generation.
> The thing that worries me is that some right winger will run out there and try to mow down a bunch of children marchers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And the clown Joe Biden tells people that a shotgun is easier for a woman to shoot than an AR 15
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I believe  your current argument point is known as “kitchen sinking.” Just throw everything and hope something sticks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I believe you are too obtuse to realize that I am pointing out the falsehoods uttered by both the left and right since neither really cares about the facts
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you say you are laying down the facts when you speak such bullshit?
> No one says weapons MAKE people kill.  Weapons make it EASIER for people to kill in a heated moment.  Then, after such a ridiculous and outrageous claim, you insist you are speaking "facts".
> If those are facts to you, perhaps you are one of those children should be scared of?  Is that a "fact"?
Click to expand...


Now you're being completely disingenuous as usual

Guns kill.  That is the message

Killed by guns.  That is the buzz phrase

The Ar 15 is a military weapon.  Lie

A shotgun is easier to use than an AR 15.  Lie

We don't want to ban all semiautomatic firearms.  Lie


----------



## Reasonable

2aguy said:


> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 182549
> 
> Gun control support surges in polls
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the NRA.....you still haven't explained these truths...
> 
> You keep attacking the NRA...the NRA supports the FIX NICS act....the democrats oppose it.
> 
> You keep attacking the NRA...the NRA supports armed security  and armed staff in the schools, the democrats oppose it.
> 
> The NRA teaches fun safety to millions of children...the democrats fight teaching gun safety to kids.
> 
> The NRA supports keeping violent gun offenders in prison, the democrats let violent gun offenders out of jail and pass laws letting them out early.
> 
> The NRA doesn't support the PROMISE PROGRAM, of obama, which allowed the shooter to get the gun...the democrats created and support the Promise program...which allowed the shooter to get his gun...
> 
> Since those are the facts, the truth and the reality.....
> 
> Of the two groups...the democrats are the ones supporting violent murder, not the NRA...
Click to expand...

Forest Gump keeps posting the same shit and keeps forgetting AMERICA wants change- stricter gun control.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

andaronjim said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Witchit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> Our children's school is using the "walk up" thing instead of walk out. Very well received by parents
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As posted by a Facebook friend and parent;
> 
> Oh, and stop with the walkUP nonsense. Let’s not put the blame on the kids here, ok? Let’s not make our kids feel as though if they could only be nicer and more inclusive, these things wouldn’t happen.
> 
> It’s basically saying “instead of protesting school shootings, lack of gun control, etc by walking out, try being more nice and inclusive to kids”, which can very, very easily be interpreted as “maybe if people were nicer and more inclusive of others these things might not happen”
> 
> That is putting the blame on others, that is putting the burden and blame on these kids.
> 
> Good.
> But you still underestimate what most kids know. This is a good cause, it’s a great lesson on their rights, they are making a statement, and we should encourage and be proud of that.
> 
> How about, instead of taking the focus off of an event meant to make a statement by coming up with some BS “alternative”, we encourage our kids to be nice EVERY day?
> 
> Come on. Let them have this day to make their voices heard, for fucks sake, instead of trying to silence them.
> 
> This walkUP thing is an attempt to silence our children’s voices and putting the blame elsewhere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have seven children so take your "I underestimate children" and stick it up your glory hole. Furthermore just from reading your drivel it's obvious you're just another left loon spewing the same worn out talking points.
> 
> Use original thought and you'll likely be taken more serious ...and stop pawning children, it's pathetic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I give you a winner, just for having 7 children....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Four by birth and three adopted. It's a hell of a ride but great fun!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Congratulations .. Your social security is paid for
Click to expand...


And raising seven conservatives


----------



## Reasonable

Tougher laws now have the highest favorable percentage ever recorded by Quinnipiac


----------



## 2aguy

Reasonable said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 182549
> 
> Gun control support surges in polls
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the NRA.....you still haven't explained these truths...
> 
> You keep attacking the NRA...the NRA supports the FIX NICS act....the democrats oppose it.
> 
> You keep attacking the NRA...the NRA supports armed security  and armed staff in the schools, the democrats oppose it.
> 
> The NRA teaches fun safety to millions of children...the democrats fight teaching gun safety to kids.
> 
> The NRA supports keeping violent gun offenders in prison, the democrats let violent gun offenders out of jail and pass laws letting them out early.
> 
> The NRA doesn't support the PROMISE PROGRAM, of obama, which allowed the shooter to get the gun...the democrats created and support the Promise program...which allowed the shooter to get his gun...
> 
> Since those are the facts, the truth and the reality.....
> 
> Of the two groups...the democrats are the ones supporting violent murder, not the NRA...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Forest Gump keeps posting the same shit and keeps forgetting AMERICA wants change- stricter gun control.
Click to expand...



Which change do they want, and why?   Please explain how each change they want would have stopped any of the mass shootings or criminal shootings that happen in our cities.


----------



## kaz

Reasonable said:


> Students walking out of schools and speaking out because the cowardly President and Congress won’t do anything about the school violence in this country.
> 
> As they keep reminding us: “ We’re voting AGAINST the politicians that perpetuate this problem. “
> 
> The children are our future.
> 
> NATIONAL SCHOOL WALKOUT LIVE: Students rally in solidarity to end gun violence



Leftists on parade.  Happens all the time


----------



## Reasonable

Once again for Forest Gump


----------



## Skull Pilot

deanrd said:


> Witchit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EGR one said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryAnne11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Witchit said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's not young children. These are older teens.Young children would be elementary school age.
> 
> 
> 
> Those that want to ban young children of 18 -20 years old from having a legal rifle and exercise their 2nd amendment, yet they can go out with liberal propaganda and exercise their 1st amendment...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If a 19 year old with serious problems had not had that gun designed for war, 17 of them would not be dead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pure nonsense!  That 19 year old could purchase many other semi-auto weapons that would have done the same evil.
> 
> However, what is the dumbass hangup on the number 17?  Hundreds of school children are being killed by gang bangers and drug dealers every year, and that doesn't seem to bother any of you snowflakes.  You need to quit dancing on the graves of dead children in an attempt to further left wing idiocy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It’s not a dumbass hang-up. These are teens reacting to the deaths of their fellow students and teachers, 17 of them. You know that. You’re just attempting to minimize it.  Nobody is dancing on the graves of dead children except the NRA. They represent the gun manufacturers. Gun sales go up every time a massacre happens. Win-win for them, death and loss for the rest of us. These kids are just fed up.  Their protests are the action equivalent of “Oh FUCK if I have NOT had ENOUGH!!”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The students are having multiple 17 minute "moments of silence" to honor those innocents murdered in cold blood for no other reason than a portion of America insists assault weapons will make those children "safe".
Click to expand...


You know what would have made those children safer than banning the Ar 15?

Not letting a fucking wack job with a rifle walk into the school


----------



## 2aguy

Reasonable said:


> Tougher laws now have the highest favorable percentage ever recorded by Quinnipiac




Yes....the words....Tougher gun control.....have been polled favorably.....now, poll the actual policies with actual explanations as to the real agenda which is gun confiscation and taking peoples guns away from them....then see how people answer...


----------



## 2aguy

Reasonable said:


> Tougher laws now have the highest favorable percentage ever recorded by Quinnipiac




Please explain the tougher laws you want and how they would stop any mass shooting or any criminal shooting in our democrat controlled cities...


----------



## Skull Pilot

deanrd said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Witchit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Watch: Students Put Pencils Down, Walk Out in Gun Protests
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thousands of students across the D.C. area staged walkouts Wednesday to protest gun violence, one month after the deadly shooting inside a high school in Parkland, Florida.
> 
> Police cruisers escorted hundreds of students from Montgomery Blair High School as they marched through Silver Spring, Maryland, carrying signs that said "Protect Children, Not Guns" and "Our Blood, Your Hands."
> 
> The walkout is one of the first of many in the region.
> 
> The first large-scale, coordinated national demonstration is planned for 10 a.m. Wednesday, when organizers of the Women's March called for a 17-minute walkout -- with one minute for each of the 17 students and staff members killed in Florida. Many organizers and participants are using the #enough hashtag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thousands of Students Are Walking Out of School in Nationwide Protests. Here’s Why
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 1969 Supreme Court ruling on the case _Tinker v. Des Moines Independent Community School District_ makes it clear that students don’t “shed their constitutional rights to freedom of speech or expression at the schoolhouse gate.” But that does come with some caveats and complications.
> 
> 
> First, it only applies to public schools. “This is because public schools are run by the government and private schools aren’t, and the First Amendment only controls what the government can and can’t do,” the ACLU explains on its “Know Your Rights” page. Students at private schools can be stopped from participating in protests like the #Enough National School walkout, and students should consult with their teachers and school administrators and know what the policies are regarding protests or absences.
> Second, free speech in schools extends “as long as you don’t disrupt the functioning of the school or violate the school’s content-neutral policies,” the ACLU explains, and what is “disruptive” is contextual. If deemed disruptive, “schools can stop students from participating,” according to CNN.
> Third, you can be punished for participating — not over what you are protesting, but for being absent from class. “The exact punishment you could face will vary by your state, school district, and school,” the ACLU explains. “Find out more by reading the policies of your school and school district. If you’re planning to miss a class or two, look at the policy for unexcused absences.” If planned ahead with parents, students may be able to be signed out of a class by a parent.
> Finally, schools are mandated to be guardians to their students. “Schools stand in what’s known as loco parentis, so we don’t simply release our students into the ether,” Francisco Negron, the Chief Legal Officer at the National School Boards Association, told NPR. Negron issued guidance to schools ahead of the walkouts. “Chief among our recommendations is that to the extent possible, school districts should plan ahead and engage your students, parents, and stakeholders,” the checklist reads. Teachers also have a complex position when it comes to protesting; they can often protest on their own time, but not during class time, according to CNN.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Next nationwide protest is March 24th, and I will be attending that one.
> 
> March for our Lives
> 
> Parkland student: My generation won't stand for this (Opinion) - CNN
> 
> Activists Lay Thousands of Shoes Outside U.S. Capitol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Activists placed thousands of pairs of shoes on the lawn outside the Capitol in Washington, D.C. Tuesday to memorialize children killed by gun violence.
> 
> The demonstration was planned by international advocacy group Avaaz to represent the number of children killed by guns since the Sandy Hook Elementary School shooting in 2012, CBS News reports.
> 
> The demonstration was based on research by the American Academy of Pediatrics that found that 1,300 children die from gun shot wounds in the U.S. annually, or about three daily. Thus the display featured 7,000 pairs of shoes.
> 
> The protestors assembled the empty shoes on the southeast lawn from 8:30 a.m. to 2 p.m. in an effort to push Congress for gun reform.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 182517
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WE REFUSED TO BE HUNTED!
> 
> Just watched one of those children on TV say that.  We refused to be hunted.
> Maybe there will be a political change.
> 
> Republicans have spent years terrorizing Americans into believe they will only be safe carrying an assault rifle in the country of the free and the brave.  The GOP's message of chicken isn't working with this new generation.
> The thing that worries me is that some right winger will run out there and try to mow down a bunch of children marchers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And the clown Joe Biden tells people that a shotgun is easier for a woman to shoot than an AR 15
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The guy is 70 years old.  What does he know about school shootings?  He lives out in the woods.  But I suspect he is open to learning.
Click to expand...


He is telling lies about the AR 15 so as to demonize it even more than you morons do already


----------



## 2aguy

Reasonable said:


> View attachment 182551
> 
> Once again for Forest Gump




And again...explain these truths...

You keep attacking the NRA...the NRA supports the FIX NICS act....the democrats oppose it.

You keep attacking the NRA...the NRA supports armed security  and armed staff in the schools, the democrats oppose it.

The NRA teaches fun safety to millions of children...the democrats fight teaching gun safety to kids.

The NRA supports keeping violent gun offenders in prison, the democrats let violent gun offenders out of jail and pass laws letting them out early.

The NRA doesn't support the PROMISE PROGRAM, of obama, which allowed the shooter to get the gun...the democrats created and support the Promise program...which allowed the shooter to get his gun...

Since those are the facts, the truth and the reality.....

Of the two groups...the democrats are the ones supporting violent murder, not the NRA...


----------



## Skull Pilot

hazlnut said:


> Why won't they pass a Fix NICs bill?
> 
> Because a better more efficient NICs system means a dip in gun sales.  Every time some one can't buy a gun through a legal retailer, gun companies lose money.



NICS depends on government employees to make it work

THAT"S why there are so many problems with it


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Marion Morrison said:


> Witchit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Watch: Students Put Pencils Down, Walk Out in Gun Protests
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thousands of students across the D.C. area staged walkouts Wednesday to protest gun violence, one month after the deadly shooting inside a high school in Parkland, Florida.
> 
> Police cruisers escorted hundreds of students from Montgomery Blair High School as they marched through Silver Spring, Maryland, carrying signs that said "Protect Children, Not Guns" and "Our Blood, Your Hands."
> 
> The walkout is one of the first of many in the region.
> 
> The first large-scale, coordinated national demonstration is planned for 10 a.m. Wednesday, when organizers of the Women's March called for a 17-minute walkout -- with one minute for each of the 17 students and staff members killed in Florida. Many organizers and participants are using the #enough hashtag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thousands of Students Are Walking Out of School in Nationwide Protests. Here’s Why
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 1969 Supreme Court ruling on the case _Tinker v. Des Moines Independent Community School District_ makes it clear that students don’t “shed their constitutional rights to freedom of speech or expression at the schoolhouse gate.” But that does come with some caveats and complications.
> 
> 
> First, it only applies to public schools. “This is because public schools are run by the government and private schools aren’t, and the First Amendment only controls what the government can and can’t do,” the ACLU explains on its “Know Your Rights” page. Students at private schools can be stopped from participating in protests like the #Enough National School walkout, and students should consult with their teachers and school administrators and know what the policies are regarding protests or absences.
> Second, free speech in schools extends “as long as you don’t disrupt the functioning of the school or violate the school’s content-neutral policies,” the ACLU explains, and what is “disruptive” is contextual. If deemed disruptive, “schools can stop students from participating,” according to CNN.
> Third, you can be punished for participating — not over what you are protesting, but for being absent from class. “The exact punishment you could face will vary by your state, school district, and school,” the ACLU explains. “Find out more by reading the policies of your school and school district. If you’re planning to miss a class or two, look at the policy for unexcused absences.” If planned ahead with parents, students may be able to be signed out of a class by a parent.
> Finally, schools are mandated to be guardians to their students. “Schools stand in what’s known as loco parentis, so we don’t simply release our students into the ether,” Francisco Negron, the Chief Legal Officer at the National School Boards Association, told NPR. Negron issued guidance to schools ahead of the walkouts. “Chief among our recommendations is that to the extent possible, school districts should plan ahead and engage your students, parents, and stakeholders,” the checklist reads. Teachers also have a complex position when it comes to protesting; they can often protest on their own time, but not during class time, according to CNN.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Next nationwide protest is March 24th, and I will be attending that one.
> 
> March for our Lives
> 
> Parkland student: My generation won't stand for this (Opinion) - CNN
> 
> Activists Lay Thousands of Shoes Outside U.S. Capitol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Activists placed thousands of pairs of shoes on the lawn outside the Capitol in Washington, D.C. Tuesday to memorialize children killed by gun violence.
> 
> The demonstration was planned by international advocacy group Avaaz to represent the number of children killed by guns since the Sandy Hook Elementary School shooting in 2012, CBS News reports.
> 
> The demonstration was based on research by the American Academy of Pediatrics that found that 1,300 children die from gun shot wounds in the U.S. annually, or about three daily. Thus the display featured 7,000 pairs of shoes.
> 
> The protestors assembled the empty shoes on the southeast lawn from 8:30 a.m. to 2 p.m. in an effort to push Congress for gun reform.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 182517
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you going to try to walk or use a Walmart scooter? Beep! Beep! Boop!
Click to expand...


*"Are you going to try to walk or use a Walmart scooter?"* 

Fat obese wimmens cannot walk so she'll have to use the Walmart scooter:


----------



## Skull Pilot

deanrd said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bottom line here, we Americans who understand our rights and why they are important are not giving you an inch because of what some lone wolf crazy teenage shooter does.  K?  Go after the people who have broken the law and abused their rights and are murderers.
> 
> 
> 
> Your post reminded me of liberal hypocrisy at its worst...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly, and I've made this point a thousand times.  If you can say that none of us should have our 2nd amendment right because of the actions of some loons, then a Muslim ban should stand because that type of ideology is MUCH more dangerous than some crazy teenager with a gun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Defending the rights of insane crazies to own assault weapons is a winning argument?  Really?
Click to expand...


We have a process for legally determining if someone is mentally ill.

Why don't you start there


----------



## Skull Pilot

deanrd said:


> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Witchit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EGR one said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pure nonsense!  That 19 year old could purchase many other semi-auto weapons that would have done the same evil.
> 
> However, what is the dumbass hangup on the number 17?  Hundreds of school children are being killed by gang bangers and drug dealers every year, and that doesn't seem to bother any of you snowflakes.  You need to quit dancing on the graves of dead children in an attempt to further left wing idiocy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It’s not a dumbass hang-up. These are teens reacting to the deaths of their fellow students and teachers, 17 of them. You know that. You’re just attempting to minimize it.  Nobody is dancing on the graves of dead children except the NRA. They represent the gun manufacturers. Gun sales go up every time a massacre happens. Win-win for them, death and loss for the rest of us. These kids are just fed up.  Their protests are the action equivalent of “Oh FUCK if I have NOT had ENOUGH!!”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gun sales go up because people are afraid the government is going to mess around with our rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Our government is elected.  It's the electorate who want to mess around with our rights.
> Republicans want to take away a woman's right to control her own body. No surprise there.
> Republicans want to kill gays.  Their religious leaders tell us so it's not even an open secret.
> A short list of Right wing pastors who call for the arrest and murder of gays.
> Pastor Roger Jimenez
> Pastor Steven Anderson
> Pastor Kevin Swanson
> Pastor Jesse Price
> Pastor Charles L. Worley
> Pastor Bert Farias
> Pastor Jeffrey S. Smith
> Pastor Curtis Napp
> Pastor James David Manning
> Pastor Jim Beech
> Most of them said the killings at a gay night club didn't go far enough.
> Then you have Steve Bannon and Richard Spencer who say wear racism as a badge of honor.
> You know, Steve Bannon who was the president advisor for the last few years.
> 
> There are minorities who live in fear of right wingers every day.  They are advocating fewer weapons which would make murder less easy.
> 
> And with stricter gun laws, the police would have a legal way to go after armed minorities and take away their weapons.  Duh!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You truly are an imbecile.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm a realist.
Click to expand...


----------



## EGR one

deanrd said:


> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Witchit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EGR one said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pure nonsense!  That 19 year old could purchase many other semi-auto weapons that would have done the same evil.
> 
> However, what is the dumbass hangup on the number 17?  Hundreds of school children are being killed by gang bangers and drug dealers every year, and that doesn't seem to bother any of you snowflakes.  You need to quit dancing on the graves of dead children in an attempt to further left wing idiocy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It’s not a dumbass hang-up. These are teens reacting to the deaths of their fellow students and teachers, 17 of them. You know that. You’re just attempting to minimize it.  Nobody is dancing on the graves of dead children except the NRA. They represent the gun manufacturers. Gun sales go up every time a massacre happens. Win-win for them, death and loss for the rest of us. These kids are just fed up.  Their protests are the action equivalent of “Oh FUCK if I have NOT had ENOUGH!!”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gun sales go up because people are afraid the government is going to mess around with our rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Our government is elected.  It's the electorate who want to mess around with our rights.
> Republicans want to take away a woman's right to control her own body. No surprise there.
> Republicans want to kill gays.  Their religious leaders tell us so it's not even an open secret.
> A short list of Right wing pastors who call for the arrest and murder of gays.
> Pastor Roger Jimenez
> Pastor Steven Anderson
> Pastor Kevin Swanson
> Pastor Jesse Price
> Pastor Charles L. Worley
> Pastor Bert Farias
> Pastor Jeffrey S. Smith
> Pastor Curtis Napp
> Pastor James David Manning
> Pastor Jim Beech
> Most of them said the killings at a gay night club didn't go far enough.
> Then you have Steve Bannon and Richard Spencer who say wear racism as a badge of honor.
> You know, Steve Bannon who was the president advisor for the last few years.
> 
> There are minorities who live in fear of right wingers every day.  They are advocating fewer weapons which would make murder less easy.
> 
> And with stricter gun laws, the police would have a legal way to go after armed minorities and take away their weapons.  Duh!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You truly are an imbecile.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm a realist.  And many right wingers are insane.  People who take away school lunches for poor children, and who give billion dollar tax cuts to billionaires and corporations, and who want to cut job training and arm teachers are the people most likely to go after children and others with assault weapons.  Their minds are somehow damaged.  They don't have the human feelings that much of the rest of the world value.  Anyone who puts assault weapons over children are not right.  What would Jesus think?
Click to expand...


Jesus would think that you are one hell of a dumbass, who cannot conceive that sane and intelligent people can have opinions that differ from yours.  I have never met an adult who is opposed to feeding any hungry child.  Perhaps we travel in different circles, or most likely you are uttering crap.  You cannot give billion dollar tax cuts unless the entities receiving those cuts are currently paying billions of dollars in taxes.  Their fair share?  You get nuttier by the day Dean.


----------



## Hugo Furst

hazlnut said:


> Why won't they pass a Fix NICs bill?
> 
> Because a better more efficient NICs system means a dip in gun sales.  Every time some one can't buy a gun through a legal retailer, gun companies lose money.





hazlnut said:


> . Every time some one can't buy a gun through a legal retailer, gun companies lose money.



How do ya figure?

gun company can only sell a gun once.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Witchit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Watch: Students Put Pencils Down, Walk Out in Gun Protests
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thousands of students across the D.C. area staged walkouts Wednesday to protest gun violence, one month after the deadly shooting inside a high school in Parkland, Florida.
> 
> Police cruisers escorted hundreds of students from Montgomery Blair High School as they marched through Silver Spring, Maryland, carrying signs that said "Protect Children, Not Guns" and "Our Blood, Your Hands."
> 
> The walkout is one of the first of many in the region.
> 
> The first large-scale, coordinated national demonstration is planned for 10 a.m. Wednesday, when organizers of the Women's March called for a 17-minute walkout -- with one minute for each of the 17 students and staff members killed in Florida. Many organizers and participants are using the #enough hashtag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thousands of Students Are Walking Out of School in Nationwide Protests. Here’s Why
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 1969 Supreme Court ruling on the case _Tinker v. Des Moines Independent Community School District_ makes it clear that students don’t “shed their constitutional rights to freedom of speech or expression at the schoolhouse gate.” But that does come with some caveats and complications.
> 
> 
> First, it only applies to public schools. “This is because public schools are run by the government and private schools aren’t, and the First Amendment only controls what the government can and can’t do,” the ACLU explains on its “Know Your Rights” page. Students at private schools can be stopped from participating in protests like the #Enough National School walkout, and students should consult with their teachers and school administrators and know what the policies are regarding protests or absences.
> Second, free speech in schools extends “as long as you don’t disrupt the functioning of the school or violate the school’s content-neutral policies,” the ACLU explains, and what is “disruptive” is contextual. If deemed disruptive, “schools can stop students from participating,” according to CNN.
> Third, you can be punished for participating — not over what you are protesting, but for being absent from class. “The exact punishment you could face will vary by your state, school district, and school,” the ACLU explains. “Find out more by reading the policies of your school and school district. If you’re planning to miss a class or two, look at the policy for unexcused absences.” If planned ahead with parents, students may be able to be signed out of a class by a parent.
> Finally, schools are mandated to be guardians to their students. “Schools stand in what’s known as loco parentis, so we don’t simply release our students into the ether,” Francisco Negron, the Chief Legal Officer at the National School Boards Association, told NPR. Negron issued guidance to schools ahead of the walkouts. “Chief among our recommendations is that to the extent possible, school districts should plan ahead and engage your students, parents, and stakeholders,” the checklist reads. Teachers also have a complex position when it comes to protesting; they can often protest on their own time, but not during class time, according to CNN.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Next nationwide protest is March 24th, and I will be attending that one.
> 
> March for our Lives
> 
> Parkland student: My generation won't stand for this (Opinion) - CNN
> 
> Activists Lay Thousands of Shoes Outside U.S. Capitol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Activists placed thousands of pairs of shoes on the lawn outside the Capitol in Washington, D.C. Tuesday to memorialize children killed by gun violence.
> 
> The demonstration was planned by international advocacy group Avaaz to represent the number of children killed by guns since the Sandy Hook Elementary School shooting in 2012, CBS News reports.
> 
> The demonstration was based on research by the American Academy of Pediatrics that found that 1,300 children die from gun shot wounds in the U.S. annually, or about three daily. Thus the display featured 7,000 pairs of shoes.
> 
> The protestors assembled the empty shoes on the southeast lawn from 8:30 a.m. to 2 p.m. in an effort to push Congress for gun reform.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 182517
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you going to try to walk or use a Walmart scooter? Beep! Beep! Boop!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"Are you going to try to walk or use a Walmart scooter?"*
> 
> Fat obese wimmens cannot walk so she'll have to use the Walmart scooter:
Click to expand...

If there was a strong wind, I think that blimp could fly with those wings....


----------



## Skull Pilot

deanrd said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bottom line here, we Americans who understand our rights and why they are important are not giving you an inch because of what some lone wolf crazy teenage shooter does.  K?  Go after the people who have broken the law and abused their rights and are murderers.
> 
> 
> 
> Your post reminded me of liberal hypocrisy at its worst...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are guns and there are weapons.  Besides, are you defending the rights of insane crazies to own assault weapons?  Why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LMAO what's the difference between a gun and weapon? This should be hilariously stupid
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It makes a point.
> When I was in the service, we use to say:
> This is my weapon
> This is my gun
> This one's for killing
> This one's for fun.
> 
> Handguns are for fun.
> Assault weapons are for killing.  That's all they are good for.
Click to expand...

then why are rifles of any kind only used in about 2% of all murders?


----------



## SassyIrishLass

LOL Well the left didn't get their paws on one of them....


----------



## SassyIrishLass

WillHaftawaite said:


> hazlnut said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why won't they pass a Fix NICs bill?
> 
> Because a better more efficient NICs system means a dip in gun sales.  Every time some one can't buy a gun through a legal retailer, gun companies lose money.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hazlnut said:
> 
> 
> 
> . Every time some one can't buy a gun through a legal retailer, gun companies lose money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do ya figure?
> 
> gun company can only sell a gun once.
Click to expand...


Doh!!!! LOL


----------



## Skull Pilot

nat4900 said:


> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> 
> Students walking out of schools and speaking out because the cowardly President and Congress won’t do anything about the school violence in this country.
> 
> As they keep reminding us: “ We’re voting AGAINST the politicians that perpetuate this problem. “
> 
> The children are our future.
> 
> NATIONAL SCHOOL WALKOUT LIVE: Students rally in solidarity to end gun violence
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and some of these students may be eligible to vote this upcoming November....Good for them.
Click to expand...


Boy oh boy I can't wait for them to be as effective as the occupy Wall Street protesters who vote


----------



## ChrisL

Skull Pilot said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bottom line here, we Americans who understand our rights and why they are important are not giving you an inch because of what some lone wolf crazy teenage shooter does.  K?  Go after the people who have broken the law and abused their rights and are murderers.
> 
> 
> 
> Your post reminded me of liberal hypocrisy at its worst...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are guns and there are weapons.  Besides, are you defending the rights of insane crazies to own assault weapons?  Why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LMAO what's the difference between a gun and weapon? This should be hilariously stupid
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It makes a point.
> When I was in the service, we use to say:
> This is my weapon
> This is my gun
> This one's for killing
> This one's for fun.
> 
> Handguns are for fun.
> Assault weapons are for killing.  That's all they are good for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> then why are rifles of any kind only used in about 2% of all murders?
Click to expand...


They don't know anything about the statistics.  They are just knee jerk reacting whenever they hear "gun."


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

SassyIrishLass said:


> LOL Well the left didn't get their paws on one of them....


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

The authoritarian right fears dissent and free expression.


----------



## ChrisL

SassyIrishLass said:


> LOL Well the left didn't get their paws on one of them....



Very heartening to see that some of these kids do understand and haven't fallen for the fear mongering knee jerkers.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

Lucy Hamilton said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL Well the left didn't get their paws on one of them....
Click to expand...


Ugh, that little shit stain Hogg is an annoying little ass


----------



## Skull Pilot

jillian said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> 
> Students walking out of schools and speaking out because the cowardly President and Congress won’t do anything about the school violence in this country.
> 
> As they keep reminding us: “ We’re voting AGAINST the politicians that perpetuate this problem. “
> 
> The children are our future.
> 
> NATIONAL SCHOOL WALKOUT LIVE: Students rally in solidarity to end gun violence
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you mean they won't do anything about school violence....they are the ones who actually want to put armed guards and staff in the schools and to fix the background check system so state and federal agencies will actually submit the paperwork on criminals and crazies...
> 
> It is people like you who oppose those protections for our kids.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> and there comes Mr. NRA shill all cranky because the kids are making him and his NRA loons losers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You mean I am telling the truth.....the democrats are the ones with the policies driving gun deaths, not the NRA.....
> 
> democrats also fight gun safety education for children in schools...again, because they need dead children to push their gun control laws.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The ones who profit from gun violence are the NRA and gun manufacturers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> which is why their "solution" is always to tell people to be scared and buy more guns to protect them from the "bad guys".
> 
> when the bad guys are buying the guns.
Click to expand...

I don't know anyone who is telling other people to buy guns but I know plenty of people who want to tell people they can't buy guns


----------



## jillian

AsianTrumpSupporter said:


> I'm so glad I finished with all of my schooling before libtards took over everything.



you've been to school?!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Anathema

Witchit said:


> Nope. Activists. That would be the complete opposite of T&P.



Every single one of those students should be suspended for at least 5 days. 

If they had my father for a teacher they'd lose 10 points off their final grade as well.


----------



## nat4900

2aguy said:


> *Why do the democrats oppose armed security and staff inside our schools..*..



Oh, maybe for such incidents.......

Gun-trained teacher accidentally discharges firearm in Calif. classroom, injuring student
One student was reportedly treated for injuries that were not life-threatening.
By Fred Barbash  •   Read more »


----------



## Skull Pilot

Reasonable said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you mean they won't do anything about school violence....they are the ones who actually want to put armed guards and staff in the schools and to fix the background check system so state and federal agencies will actually submit the paperwork on criminals and crazies...
> 
> It is people like you who oppose those protections for our kids.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> and there comes Mr. NRA shill all cranky because the kids are making him and his NRA loons losers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You mean I am telling the truth.....the democrats are the ones with the policies driving gun deaths, not the NRA.....
> 
> democrats also fight gun safety education for children in schools...again, because they need dead children to push their gun control laws.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Dems want real gun control. Your jackass flip flopping president doesn’t.
> The kids notice  this thus the massive walkout.
> You can post as many bullshit posts you want.
> but you’re not stopping today and March 24.
> Big trouble ahead for the enablers of the gun lobby.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *The Dems want real gun control.*
> 
> Obviously.
> 
> *Your jackass flip flopping president doesn’t.*
> 
> Indeed.  He's an American.
> 
> *The kids notice  this thus the massive walkout.*
> 
> To no effect.
> 
> *You can post as many bullshit posts you want.*
> 
> Land of the free, home of the brave, yes.
> 
> *but you’re not stopping today and March 24.*
> 
> Stopping what?
> 
> *Big trouble ahead for the enablers of the gun lobby.*
> 
> Nope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The NRA has lost many sponsors. Thank The # ENOUGH movement for that.
> I see you’re on the wrong side of history again.
> Some of these kids will be voting this year.... many more in 2020. You’re fucked and you know it.
Click to expand...

The NRA is getting more people signing up as members every day and it's because of people like YOU

YOU are the best marketing the NRA or the gun industry has ever had

Keep it up


----------



## jillian

Skull Pilot said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you mean they won't do anything about school violence....they are the ones who actually want to put armed guards and staff in the schools and to fix the background check system so state and federal agencies will actually submit the paperwork on criminals and crazies...
> 
> It is people like you who oppose those protections for our kids.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> and there comes Mr. NRA shill all cranky because the kids are making him and his NRA loons losers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You mean I am telling the truth.....the democrats are the ones with the policies driving gun deaths, not the NRA.....
> 
> democrats also fight gun safety education for children in schools...again, because they need dead children to push their gun control laws.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The ones who profit from gun violence are the NRA and gun manufacturers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> which is why their "solution" is always to tell people to be scared and buy more guns to protect them from the "bad guys".
> 
> when the bad guys are buying the guns.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know anyone who is telling other people to buy guns but I know plenty of people who want to tell people they can't buy guns
Click to expand...


the NRA is telling people to "BE ARMED".... "BE AFRAID"...

what do you think they're doing?

I don't care if people own guns. at some point people like you need to be the ones to say that there are people who shouldn't have them... and then do what it takes to be supportive of regulations


----------



## Skull Pilot

nat4900 said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Why do the democrats oppose armed security and staff inside our schools..*..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, maybe for such incidents.......
> 
> Gun-trained teacher accidentally discharges firearm in Calif. classroom, injuring student
> One student was reportedly treated for injuries that were not life-threatening.
> By Fred Barbash  •   Read more »
Click to expand...


Trained pilots sometimes crash
Professional drivers have car accidents

WHy don't you just make accidents illegal?


----------



## EGR one

jillian said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> 
> Students walking out of schools and speaking out because the cowardly President and Congress won’t do anything about the school violence in this country.
> 
> As they keep reminding us: “ We’re voting AGAINST the politicians that perpetuate this problem. “
> 
> The children are our future.
> 
> NATIONAL SCHOOL WALKOUT LIVE: Students rally in solidarity to end gun violence
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you mean they won't do anything about school violence....they are the ones who actually want to put armed guards and staff in the schools and to fix the background check system so state and federal agencies will actually submit the paperwork on criminals and crazies...
> 
> It is people like you who oppose those protections for our kids.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> and there comes Mr. NRA shill all cranky because the kids are making him and his NRA loons losers.
Click to expand...


The only things the kids are making is noise and rubbish that will need to be cleaned up.  High school kids will protest anything that will get them out of school for a day or two.


----------



## jillian

Skull Pilot said:


> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> and there comes Mr. NRA shill all cranky because the kids are making him and his NRA loons losers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean I am telling the truth.....the democrats are the ones with the policies driving gun deaths, not the NRA.....
> 
> democrats also fight gun safety education for children in schools...again, because they need dead children to push their gun control laws.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Dems want real gun control. Your jackass flip flopping president doesn’t.
> The kids notice  this thus the massive walkout.
> You can post as many bullshit posts you want.
> but you’re not stopping today and March 24.
> Big trouble ahead for the enablers of the gun lobby.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *The Dems want real gun control.*
> 
> Obviously.
> 
> *Your jackass flip flopping president doesn’t.*
> 
> Indeed.  He's an American.
> 
> *The kids notice  this thus the massive walkout.*
> 
> To no effect.
> 
> *You can post as many bullshit posts you want.*
> 
> Land of the free, home of the brave, yes.
> 
> *but you’re not stopping today and March 24.*
> 
> Stopping what?
> 
> *Big trouble ahead for the enablers of the gun lobby.*
> 
> Nope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The NRA has lost many sponsors. Thank The # ENOUGH movement for that.
> I see you’re on the wrong side of history again.
> Some of these kids will be voting this year.... many more in 2020. You’re fucked and you know it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The NRA is getting more people signing up as members every day and it's because of people like YOU
> 
> YOU are the best marketing the NRA or the gun industry has ever had
> 
> Keep it up
Click to expand...


that's false... the NRA is actually losing influence because they and the bought and paid for politicians they fund have lost credibility.


----------



## jillian

Skull Pilot said:


> nat4900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Why do the democrats oppose armed security and staff inside our schools..*..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, maybe for such incidents.......
> 
> Gun-trained teacher accidentally discharges firearm in Calif. classroom, injuring student
> One student was reportedly treated for injuries that were not life-threatening.
> By Fred Barbash  •   Read more »
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trained pilots sometimes crash
> Professional drivers have car accidents
> 
> WHy don't you just make accidents illegal?
Click to expand...


they set traffic rules. they require seat belts. air bags. car seats?

shall I go on?


----------



## SassyIrishLass

ChrisL said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL Well the left didn't get their paws on one of them....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very heartening to see that some of these kids do understand and haven't fallen for the fear mongering knee jerkers.
Click to expand...


Those kids will be tomorrows leaders...leading and supporting their peers who've been scammed by the left's indoctrination


----------



## Skull Pilot

jillian said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> and there comes Mr. NRA shill all cranky because the kids are making him and his NRA loons losers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean I am telling the truth.....the democrats are the ones with the policies driving gun deaths, not the NRA.....
> 
> democrats also fight gun safety education for children in schools...again, because they need dead children to push their gun control laws.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The ones who profit from gun violence are the NRA and gun manufacturers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> which is why their "solution" is always to tell people to be scared and buy more guns to protect them from the "bad guys".
> 
> when the bad guys are buying the guns.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know anyone who is telling other people to buy guns but I know plenty of people who want to tell people they can't buy guns
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the NRA is telling people to "BE ARMED".... "BE AFRAID"...
> 
> what do you think they're doing?
> 
> I don't care if people own guns. at some point people like you need to be the ones to say that there are people who shouldn't have them... and then do what it takes to be supportive of regulations
Click to expand...


I never saw any NRA literature with the words "Be Afraid"

And FYI I have no problem with convicted piece of shit felons or the adjudicated mentally ill not getting firearms.  Never did


----------



## jillian

EGR one said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> 
> Students walking out of schools and speaking out because the cowardly President and Congress won’t do anything about the school violence in this country.
> 
> As they keep reminding us: “ We’re voting AGAINST the politicians that perpetuate this problem. “
> 
> The children are our future.
> 
> NATIONAL SCHOOL WALKOUT LIVE: Students rally in solidarity to end gun violence
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you mean they won't do anything about school violence....they are the ones who actually want to put armed guards and staff in the schools and to fix the background check system so state and federal agencies will actually submit the paperwork on criminals and crazies...
> 
> It is people like you who oppose those protections for our kids.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> and there comes Mr. NRA shill all cranky because the kids are making him and his NRA loons losers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The only things the kids are making is noise and rubbish that will need to be cleaned up.  High school kids will protest anything that will get them out of school for a day or two.
Click to expand...


as long as you understand that you are in the loony trumpian minority of this country.

the majority of the country support them.


----------



## Skull Pilot

jillian said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nat4900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Why do the democrats oppose armed security and staff inside our schools..*..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, maybe for such incidents.......
> 
> Gun-trained teacher accidentally discharges firearm in Calif. classroom, injuring student
> One student was reportedly treated for injuries that were not life-threatening.
> By Fred Barbash  •   Read more »
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trained pilots sometimes crash
> Professional drivers have car accidents
> 
> WHy don't you just make accidents illegal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> they set traffic rules. they require seat belts. air bags. car seats?
> 
> shall I go on?
Click to expand...


So?

Trained pilots still crash.  Professional drivers still get in traffic acidents

so why is a firearms instructor held t a different standard?


----------



## Tilly

Gun control is a contentious political and constitutional matter, so why Is this one sided spectacle considered an appropriate and acceptable use of school funds? 
Would the left be OK if schools used funds to mobilise the schoolchildren to march for the abolishment of abortion?  Would that be an acceptable and appropriate use of school funds?


----------



## SassyIrishLass

Tilly said:


> Gun control is a contentious political and constitutional matter, so why Is this one sided spectacle considered an appropriate and acceptable use of school funds?
> Would the left be OK if schools used funds to mobilise the schoolchildren to march for the abolishment of abortion?  Would that be an acceptable and appropriate use of school funds?



OMFG the left's heads would spin and explode if that happened. Never touch their Holy Grail of killing innocents


----------



## Skull Pilot

Reasonable said:


> View attachment 182547
> 
> So easy even 2 a guy can understand it.


Tell you what

You use a quill and ink to draw those pictures on parchment paper because the founders obviously didn't say speech via a computer or electronic devices was protected then you can deliver a copy to each of us on horseback because obviously the founders didn't say cars can be used to deliver written documents


----------



## Moonglow

Tilly said:


> Gun control is a contentious political and constitutional matter, so why Is this one sided spectacle considered an appropriate and acceptable use of school funds?
> Would the left be OK if schools used funds to mobilise the schoolchildren to march for the abolishment of abortion?  Would that be an acceptable and appropriate use of school funds?



How is the schools using any funds for a voluntary walk out?


----------



## ChrisL

Tilly said:


> Gun control is a contentious political and constitutional matter, so why Is this one sided spectacle considered an appropriate and acceptable use of school funds?
> Would the left be OK if schools used funds to mobilise the schoolchildren to march for the abolishment of abortion?  Would that be an acceptable and appropriate use of school funds?



I am speaking as a pro choice person, and I totally agree.  It is so NOT appropriate, especially given that the 2nd amendment is an important RIGHT specifically listed in the Bill of Rights with a bunch of accompanying paperwork (the federalist papers) which state EXACTLY the intent of the founders when it comes to the 2nd amendment and the rights of the people.  WE are the government here in America.  If our GOVERNMENT FUNDED school systems have brainwashed kids and led them to believe that our 2nd amendment is NOT important and that government guaranteed SAFETY is what they wish for, then they have a very poor understanding of that which this country was built upon!


----------



## Skull Pilot

harmonica said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> 
> Students walking out of schools and speaking out because the cowardly President and Congress won’t do anything about the school violence in this country.
> 
> As they keep reminding us: “ We’re voting AGAINST the politicians that perpetuate this problem. “
> 
> The children are our future.
> 
> NATIONAL SCHOOL WALKOUT LIVE: Students rally in solidarity to end gun violence
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you mean they won't do anything about school violence....they are the ones who actually want to put armed guards and staff in the schools and to fix the background check system so state and federal agencies will actually submit the paperwork on criminals and crazies...
> 
> It is people like you who oppose those protections for our kids.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> don't you ''fix'' any problem at the* root?? *best to stop it _before_ they get to the school/etc with a weapon??
> ..to stop weeds from growing you pull out the roots...stop giving it water??
> you just don't keep cutting off an inch there, an inch here?
> 
> ..ok--main point--this can't be solved with just one fix.....and it will take a lot of time
> ...you have to attack this from _many _angles and many ways --not just one
Click to expand...

Or you could just stop them from walking into the school with a weapon


----------



## Skull Pilot

Moonglow said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gun control is a contentious political and constitutional matter, so why Is this one sided spectacle considered an appropriate and acceptable use of school funds?
> Would the left be OK if schools used funds to mobilise the schoolchildren to march for the abolishment of abortion?  Would that be an acceptable and appropriate use of school funds?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How is the schools using any funds for a voluntary walk out?
Click to expand...

We are paying teachers to do nothing while the kids all play hookie


----------



## Moonglow

ChrisL said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gun control is a contentious political and constitutional matter, so why Is this one sided spectacle considered an appropriate and acceptable use of school funds?
> Would the left be OK if schools used funds to mobilise the schoolchildren to march for the abolishment of abortion?  Would that be an acceptable and appropriate use of school funds?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am speaking as a pro choice person, and I totally agree.  It is so NOT appropriate, especially given that the 2nd amendment is an important RIGHT specifically listed in the Bill of Rights with a bunch of accompanying paperwork (the federalist papers) which state EXACTLY the intent of the founders when it comes to the 2nd amendment and the rights of the people.  WE are the government here in America.  If our GOVERNMENT FUNDED school systems have brainwashed kids and led them to believe that our 2nd amendment is NOT important and that government guaranteed SAFETY is what they wish for, then they have a very poor understanding of that which this country was built upon!
Click to expand...

You don't think the violation of asset forfeiture under the 4th amendment is important enough to protest since it is compromised by a war on drugs, yet all day long like a parrot you will utter 2nd amendment that has not been compromised...


----------



## ChrisL

All public schools should have a locked door policy.  No one in or out without being approved by staff.  Outside surveillance equipment should be installed and monitored.  Whenever a person comes to the school, they have to show identification and state their business and be approved for entry.


----------



## Moonglow

Skull Pilot said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gun control is a contentious political and constitutional matter, so why Is this one sided spectacle considered an appropriate and acceptable use of school funds?
> Would the left be OK if schools used funds to mobilise the schoolchildren to march for the abolishment of abortion?  Would that be an acceptable and appropriate use of school funds?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How is the schools using any funds for a voluntary walk out?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We are paying teachers to do nothing while the kids all play hookie
Click to expand...

All the kids in the US didn't do it and teachers get paid if they work or not it's called a salary...


----------



## J.E.D

andaronjim said:


> Witchit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Watch: Students Put Pencils Down, Walk Out in Gun Protests
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thousands of students across the D.C. area staged walkouts Wednesday to protest gun violence, one month after the deadly shooting inside a high school in Parkland, Florida.
> 
> Police cruisers escorted hundreds of students from Montgomery Blair High School as they marched through Silver Spring, Maryland, carrying signs that said "Protect Children, Not Guns" and "Our Blood, Your Hands."
> 
> The walkout is one of the first of many in the region.
> 
> The first large-scale, coordinated national demonstration is planned for 10 a.m. Wednesday, when organizers of the Women's March called for a 17-minute walkout -- with one minute for each of the 17 students and staff members killed in Florida. Many organizers and participants are using the #enough hashtag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thousands of Students Are Walking Out of School in Nationwide Protests. Here’s Why
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 1969 Supreme Court ruling on the case _Tinker v. Des Moines Independent Community School District_ makes it clear that students don’t “shed their constitutional rights to freedom of speech or expression at the schoolhouse gate.” But that does come with some caveats and complications.
> 
> 
> First, it only applies to public schools. “This is because public schools are run by the government and private schools aren’t, and the First Amendment only controls what the government can and can’t do,” the ACLU explains on its “Know Your Rights” page. Students at private schools can be stopped from participating in protests like the #Enough National School walkout, and students should consult with their teachers and school administrators and know what the policies are regarding protests or absences.
> Second, free speech in schools extends “as long as you don’t disrupt the functioning of the school or violate the school’s content-neutral policies,” the ACLU explains, and what is “disruptive” is contextual. If deemed disruptive, “schools can stop students from participating,” according to CNN.
> Third, you can be punished for participating — not over what you are protesting, but for being absent from class. “The exact punishment you could face will vary by your state, school district, and school,” the ACLU explains. “Find out more by reading the policies of your school and school district. If you’re planning to miss a class or two, look at the policy for unexcused absences.” If planned ahead with parents, students may be able to be signed out of a class by a parent.
> Finally, schools are mandated to be guardians to their students. “Schools stand in what’s known as loco parentis, so we don’t simply release our students into the ether,” Francisco Negron, the Chief Legal Officer at the National School Boards Association, told NPR. Negron issued guidance to schools ahead of the walkouts. “Chief among our recommendations is that to the extent possible, school districts should plan ahead and engage your students, parents, and stakeholders,” the checklist reads. Teachers also have a complex position when it comes to protesting; they can often protest on their own time, but not during class time, according to CNN.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Next nationwide protest is March 24th, and I will be attending that one.
> 
> March for our Lives
> 
> Parkland student: My generation won't stand for this (Opinion) - CNN
> 
> Activists Lay Thousands of Shoes Outside U.S. Capitol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Activists placed thousands of pairs of shoes on the lawn outside the Capitol in Washington, D.C. Tuesday to memorialize children killed by gun violence.
> 
> The demonstration was planned by international advocacy group Avaaz to represent the number of children killed by guns since the Sandy Hook Elementary School shooting in 2012, CBS News reports.
> 
> The demonstration was based on research by the American Academy of Pediatrics that found that 1,300 children die from gun shot wounds in the U.S. annually, or about three daily. Thus the display featured 7,000 pairs of shoes.
> 
> The protestors assembled the empty shoes on the southeast lawn from 8:30 a.m. to 2 p.m. in an effort to push Congress for gun reform.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 182517
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If a Muslim decided that it would be a good time to get his 72 virgins, and took a truck into the mall and ran over those snowflakes, would the school be responsible for using young children for their propaganda needs?
Click to expand...

Dumb premise, not least of which, these students aren’t there under their school’s guidance


----------



## ChrisL

Moonglow said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gun control is a contentious political and constitutional matter, so why Is this one sided spectacle considered an appropriate and acceptable use of school funds?
> Would the left be OK if schools used funds to mobilise the schoolchildren to march for the abolishment of abortion?  Would that be an acceptable and appropriate use of school funds?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am speaking as a pro choice person, and I totally agree.  It is so NOT appropriate, especially given that the 2nd amendment is an important RIGHT specifically listed in the Bill of Rights with a bunch of accompanying paperwork (the federalist papers) which state EXACTLY the intent of the founders when it comes to the 2nd amendment and the rights of the people.  WE are the government here in America.  If our GOVERNMENT FUNDED school systems have brainwashed kids and led them to believe that our 2nd amendment is NOT important and that government guaranteed SAFETY is what they wish for, then they have a very poor understanding of that which this country was built upon!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't think the violation of asset forfeiture under the 4th amendment is important enough to protest since it is compromised by a war on drugs, yet all day long like a parrot you will utter 2nd amendment that has not been compromised...
Click to expand...


This thread is about an attack on our 2nd amendment right.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

SassyIrishLass said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL Well the left didn't get their paws on one of them....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ugh, that little shit stain Hogg is an annoying little ass
Click to expand...


Yes and the Commie lesbo skinhead.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

Lucy Hamilton said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL Well the left didn't get their paws on one of them....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ugh, that little shit stain Hogg is an annoying little ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes and the Commie lesbo skinhead.
> 
> View attachment 182560
Click to expand...


Yeah there isn't a hope in hell I'm ever going to listen to the ramblings of that wet behind the ears, snot nosed kid


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

J.E.D said:


> these students aren’t there under their school’s guidance



Oh, now THAT'S funny.


----------



## Witchit

Student speaks in front of the U.S. Capitol on #NationalWalkoutDay: “Their right to own an assault rifle does not outweigh our right to live. The adults have failed us. This is in our hands now, and if any elected official gets in our way, we will vote them out.”

NBC News on Twitter


----------



## Skull Pilot

Moonglow said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gun control is a contentious political and constitutional matter, so why Is this one sided spectacle considered an appropriate and acceptable use of school funds?
> Would the left be OK if schools used funds to mobilise the schoolchildren to march for the abolishment of abortion?  Would that be an acceptable and appropriate use of school funds?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How is the schools using any funds for a voluntary walk out?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We are paying teachers to do nothing while the kids all play hookie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All the kids in the US didn't do it and teachers get paid if they work or not it's called a salary...
Click to expand...


You said it not all schools had walk outs so there are teachers who are working and getting paid and others who are at work sitting on their asses doing nothing.

School was not cancelled the teachers aren't out sick


----------



## SassyIrishLass

Witchit said:


> Student speaks in front of the U.S. Capitol on #NationalWalkoutDay: “Their right to own an assault rifle does not outweigh our right to live. The adults have failed us. This is in our hands now, and if any elected official gets in our way, we will vote them out.”
> 
> NBC News on Twitter



An AR 15 is not an assault rifle. These kids have no clue and it's little wonder we realize they're being coached, they're using your talking points


----------



## ChrisL

Brainwashing.  The government cannot guarantee your safety or your life.  Only YOU can do that.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

SassyIrishLass said:


> Witchit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Student speaks in front of the U.S. Capitol on #NationalWalkoutDay: “Their right to own an assault rifle does not outweigh our right to live. The adults have failed us. This is in our hands now, and if any elected official gets in our way, we will vote them out.”
> 
> NBC News on Twitter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An AR 15 is not an assault rifle. These kids have no clue and it's little wonder we realize they're being coached, they're using your talking points
Click to expand...


*"An AR 15 is not an assault rifle."*

They think that the AR in AR-15 stands for Assault Rifle 

ArmaLite ArmaLite


----------



## Moonglow

ChrisL said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gun control is a contentious political and constitutional matter, so why Is this one sided spectacle considered an appropriate and acceptable use of school funds?
> Would the left be OK if schools used funds to mobilise the schoolchildren to march for the abolishment of abortion?  Would that be an acceptable and appropriate use of school funds?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am speaking as a pro choice person, and I totally agree.  It is so NOT appropriate, especially given that the 2nd amendment is an important RIGHT specifically listed in the Bill of Rights with a bunch of accompanying paperwork (the federalist papers) which state EXACTLY the intent of the founders when it comes to the 2nd amendment and the rights of the people.  WE are the government here in America.  If our GOVERNMENT FUNDED school systems have brainwashed kids and led them to believe that our 2nd amendment is NOT important and that government guaranteed SAFETY is what they wish for, then they have a very poor understanding of that which this country was built upon!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't think the violation of asset forfeiture under the 4th amendment is important enough to protest since it is compromised by a war on drugs, yet all day long like a parrot you will utter 2nd amendment that has not been compromised...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This thread is about an attack on our 2nd amendment right.
Click to expand...

*You would be protesting also if you worked in a profession and attended a public school that had people killed in the line of duty, but not the cops there to protect and serve, or the system that forced people to subjugate and submit to **authority**..*

*Everything Parents Need To Know About The National School Walkout*


----------



## koshergrl

Skull Pilot said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gun control is a contentious political and constitutional matter, so why Is this one sided spectacle considered an appropriate and acceptable use of school funds?
> Would the left be OK if schools used funds to mobilise the schoolchildren to march for the abolishment of abortion?  Would that be an acceptable and appropriate use of school funds?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How is the schools using any funds for a voluntary walk out?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We are paying teachers to do nothing while the kids all play hookie
Click to expand...


That's pretty much their job description any more.


----------



## Moonglow

koshergrl said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gun control is a contentious political and constitutional matter, so why Is this one sided spectacle considered an appropriate and acceptable use of school funds?
> Would the left be OK if schools used funds to mobilise the schoolchildren to march for the abolishment of abortion?  Would that be an acceptable and appropriate use of school funds?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How is the schools using any funds for a voluntary walk out?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We are paying teachers to do nothing while the kids all play hookie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's pretty much their job description any more.
Click to expand...

How would you know, have you been a teacher?


----------



## ChrisL

Moonglow said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gun control is a contentious political and constitutional matter, so why Is this one sided spectacle considered an appropriate and acceptable use of school funds?
> Would the left be OK if schools used funds to mobilise the schoolchildren to march for the abolishment of abortion?  Would that be an acceptable and appropriate use of school funds?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am speaking as a pro choice person, and I totally agree.  It is so NOT appropriate, especially given that the 2nd amendment is an important RIGHT specifically listed in the Bill of Rights with a bunch of accompanying paperwork (the federalist papers) which state EXACTLY the intent of the founders when it comes to the 2nd amendment and the rights of the people.  WE are the government here in America.  If our GOVERNMENT FUNDED school systems have brainwashed kids and led them to believe that our 2nd amendment is NOT important and that government guaranteed SAFETY is what they wish for, then they have a very poor understanding of that which this country was built upon!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't think the violation of asset forfeiture under the 4th amendment is important enough to protest since it is compromised by a war on drugs, yet all day long like a parrot you will utter 2nd amendment that has not been compromised...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This thread is about an attack on our 2nd amendment right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *You would be protesting also if you worked in a profession and attended a public school that had people killed in the line of duty, but not the cops there to protect and serve, or the system that forced people to subjugate and submit to **authority**..*
> 
> *Everything Parents Need To Know About The National School Walkout*
Click to expand...


That's what happens when you advertise yourself as a gun free zone and a soft target to lunatics who want to mass murder a bunch of kids.  Why do you think important institutions utilize SECURITY?


----------



## nat4900

Skull Pilot said:


> *I don't know anyone who is telling other people to buy guns*




Really???..............Arming teachers does not mean "buying more guns"???


----------



## Marion Morrison

jillian said:


> AsianTrumpSupporter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so glad I finished with all of my schooling before libtards took over everything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you've been to school?!?!?!?!?!?!
Click to expand...


^^










And apparently at least 1 English class more than jillian.


----------



## ChrisL

In fact, governments have been known to snuff out MANY times more lives than a crazy kid with a weapon.  Complacency is a sign of stupidity and laziness.


----------



## EGR one

Reasonable said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you mean they won't do anything about school violence....they are the ones who actually want to put armed guards and staff in the schools and to fix the background check system so state and federal agencies will actually submit the paperwork on criminals and crazies...
> 
> It is people like you who oppose those protections for our kids.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> and there comes Mr. NRA shill all cranky because the kids are making him and his NRA loons losers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You mean I am telling the truth.....the democrats are the ones with the policies driving gun deaths, not the NRA.....
> 
> democrats also fight gun safety education for children in schools...again, because they need dead children to push their gun control laws.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Dems want real gun control. Your jackass flip flopping president doesn’t.
> The kids notice  this thus the massive walkout.
> You can post as many bullshit posts you want.
> but you’re not stopping today and March 24.
> Big trouble ahead for the enablers of the gun lobby.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *The Dems want real gun control.*
> 
> Obviously.
> 
> *Your jackass flip flopping president doesn’t.*
> 
> Indeed.  He's an American.
> 
> *The kids notice  this thus the massive walkout.*
> 
> To no effect.
> 
> *You can post as many bullshit posts you want.*
> 
> Land of the free, home of the brave, yes.
> 
> *but you’re not stopping today and March 24.*
> 
> Stopping what?
> 
> *Big trouble ahead for the enablers of the gun lobby.*
> 
> Nope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The NRA has lost many sponsors. Thank The # ENOUGH movement for that.
> I see you’re on the wrong side of history again.
> Some of these kids will be voting this year.... many more in 2020. You’re fucked and you know it.
Click to expand...


Dream on.  There are as many, or more, new voters who do not support your idiocy, and will not be voting the way you want them to.  Loons, like yourself, have been predicting the death of the NRA for decades, and it just keeps getting stronger and stronger.  Don't you just love it?


----------



## nat4900

Skull Pilot said:


> YOU are the best marketing the* NRA or the gun industry* has ever had




Probably correct.....BUT don't say "NRA or the gun industry".....THEY ARE THE SAME ENTITY (whether you want to believe it or not....check the NRA budgets)


----------



## ChrisL

This is what they should be teaching to children in school.  

SECOND AMENDMENT

A well-regulated Militia being necessary to the security of a free State, the right of the people to keep and bear Arms shall not be infringed.


The Second Amendment is the most important right, because the Second Amendment keeps the government from being able to impose tyranny. Also the Second Amendment gives people the right to protect themselves, without the government being able to take the right away. Last without the Second Amendment all the others are useless, it is a guarantee to the people that we have the right to bear arms, it keeps the government from taking a way our rights, because we can resist.

The Second Amendment gives us the power to oppose tyranny. It does so because no dictatorship would want to come to a country that can resist. Stated in the Cuba Constitution, “When no other recourse is possible, all citizens have the right to struggle through all means, including armed struggle, against anyone who tries to overthrow the political, social and economic order established in this Constitution." This is what our Second amendment gives us the right to do—protect our government. With the second amendment we can fight tyranny, but without it our government could be over thrown.


The Second amendment also gives us the power to protect ourselves, without the government being able to take it away. Stated in Article 10 of the Mexican Constitution, “The inhabitants of the United Mexican States have the right to possess arms within their domicile, for their safety and legitimate defense.” This is the same as our second amendment; it gives us the right to protect ourselves when our government cannot. The Second Amendment gives us the right to form a militia as protection, as well. Militias are used to protect our rights, security’s, and keeping the Constitution the law of our land. The second amendment is a way to protect us from foreign and domestic attacks, if the government won’t. Thomas Jefferson said, “For a people who are free, and who mean to remain so, a well organized and armed militia is their best security.” This clearly shows that to remain free we must have the second amendment, as protection.

History is filled with stories of governments taking over unarmed people, without the second amendment this could happen to us, Germany is a clear example of this. With us armed we cannot be taken over. If gun control advocates win and only the police have weapons, then we could live in a dictatorship. Without the second amendment what will we be able to do, protest? If we are taken over and don’t have weapons, how will we resist. The Second Amendment is insurance against anything like this ever happening. 

The right to maintain our freedom is the most important right; this is what the 2nd Amendment is making it the most important right.


----------



## koshergrl

Witchit said:


> Student speaks in front of the U.S. Capitol on #NationalWalkoutDay: “Their right to own an assault rifle does not outweigh our right to live. The adults have failed us. This is in our hands now, and if any elected official gets in our way, we will vote them out.”
> 
> NBC News on Twitter


Yeah they're getting them all *pre-registered* to vote at the #enough site. 
While the teachers and the papers are shrieking "IT'S NOT ABOUT GUN CONTROL! STOP SAYING THAT! THESE KIDS HAVE A RIGHT TO SPEAK!" lol. 

As I said to them...hmmm, how about if they walked out to protest Planned Parenthood?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

ChrisL said:


> That's what happens when you advertise yourself as a gun free zone


Really, dumbass? THAT'S why students shoot up their own schools? Just STFU already....


----------



## Skull Pilot

nat4900 said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I don't know anyone who is telling other people to buy guns*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really???..............Arming teachers does not mean "buying more guns"???
Click to expand...


No.

Believe it or not many people who are teachers already own guns


----------



## Marion Morrison

Witchit said:


> Student speaks in front of the U.S. Capitol on #NationalWalkoutDay: “Their right to own an assault rifle does not outweigh our right to live. The adults have failed us. This is in our hands now, and if any elected official gets in our way, we will vote them out.”
> 
> NBC News on Twitter



Well, they better be voting out Scott Israel then, because his Obama-inspired policies contributed to the school shooting.


----------



## ChrisL

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's what happens when you advertise yourself as a gun free zone
> 
> 
> 
> Really, dumbass? THAT'S why students shoot up their own schools? Just STFU already....
Click to expand...


That is why they target GUN FREE ZONES, tard.  Of course they choose the path of least resistance.


----------



## Skull Pilot

nat4900 said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> YOU are the best marketing the* NRA or the gun industry* has ever had
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably correct.....BUT don't say "NRA or the gun industry".....THEY ARE THE SAME ENTITY (whether you want to believe it or not....check the NRA budgets)
Click to expand...


They are not the same but you go ahead and believe your self talk.

and I'll say it again 

It is people like YOU that are the reason the NRA is seeing a surge in membership and that the gun industry is making more money

YOU are the best marketing device for both the NRA and the gun industry and you're doing it for free

Keep it up


----------



## harmonica

Skull Pilot said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> 
> Students walking out of schools and speaking out because the cowardly President and Congress won’t do anything about the school violence in this country.
> 
> As they keep reminding us: “ We’re voting AGAINST the politicians that perpetuate this problem. “
> 
> The children are our future.
> 
> NATIONAL SCHOOL WALKOUT LIVE: Students rally in solidarity to end gun violence
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you mean they won't do anything about school violence....they are the ones who actually want to put armed guards and staff in the schools and to fix the background check system so state and federal agencies will actually submit the paperwork on criminals and crazies...
> 
> It is people like you who oppose those protections for our kids.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> don't you ''fix'' any problem at the* root?? *best to stop it _before_ they get to the school/etc with a weapon??
> ..to stop weeds from growing you pull out the roots...stop giving it water??
> you just don't keep cutting off an inch there, an inch here?
> 
> ..ok--main point--this can't be solved with just one fix.....and it will take a lot of time
> ...you have to attack this from _many _angles and many ways --not just one
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or you could just stop them from walking into the school with a weapon
Click to expand...

that's been proven not to work all the time


----------



## ChrisL

nat4900 said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> YOU are the best marketing the* NRA or the gun industry* has ever had
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably correct.....BUT don't say "NRA or the gun industry".....THEY ARE THE SAME ENTITY (whether you want to believe it or not....check the NRA budgets)
Click to expand...


Most of the NRA contributions are through small private donations made by citizens who are concerned about their rights being violated.  Look it up.


----------



## kwc57

Nothing reported locally about students participating in this walkout, so I don't know that it can be called national.  But then most folks around here understand the importance of the second amendment rights and don't fear boomsticks painted black.


----------



## Witchit

koshergrl said:


> Witchit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Student speaks in front of the U.S. Capitol on #NationalWalkoutDay: “Their right to own an assault rifle does not outweigh our right to live. The adults have failed us. This is in our hands now, and if any elected official gets in our way, we will vote them out.”
> 
> NBC News on Twitter
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah they're getting them all *pre-registered* to vote at the #enough site.
> While the teachers and the papers are shrieking "IT'S NOT ABOUT GUN CONTROL! STOP SAYING THAT! THESE KIDS HAVE A RIGHT TO SPEAK!" lol.
> 
> As I said to them...hmmm, how about if they walked out to protest Planned Parenthood?
Click to expand...


They absolutely have that right.


----------



## Tilly

EGR one said:


> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> and there comes Mr. NRA shill all cranky because the kids are making him and his NRA loons losers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean I am telling the truth.....the democrats are the ones with the policies driving gun deaths, not the NRA.....
> 
> democrats also fight gun safety education for children in schools...again, because they need dead children to push their gun control laws.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Dems want real gun control. Your jackass flip flopping president doesn’t.
> The kids notice  this thus the massive walkout.
> You can post as many bullshit posts you want.
> but you’re not stopping today and March 24.
> Big trouble ahead for the enablers of the gun lobby.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *The Dems want real gun control.*
> 
> Obviously.
> 
> *Your jackass flip flopping president doesn’t.*
> 
> Indeed.  He's an American.
> 
> *The kids notice  this thus the massive walkout.*
> 
> To no effect.
> 
> *You can post as many bullshit posts you want.*
> 
> Land of the free, home of the brave, yes.
> 
> *but you’re not stopping today and March 24.*
> 
> Stopping what?
> 
> *Big trouble ahead for the enablers of the gun lobby.*
> 
> Nope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The NRA has lost many sponsors. Thank The # ENOUGH movement for that.
> I see you’re on the wrong side of history again.
> Some of these kids will be voting this year.... many more in 2020. You’re fucked and you know it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dream on.  There are as many, or more, new voters who do not support your idiocy, and will not be voting the way you want them to.  Loons, like yourself, have been predicting the death of the NRA for decades, and it just keeps getting stronger and stronger.  Don't you just love it?
Click to expand...

Agreed, and a lot of recent polls show that under 18s are no more anti gun than any other demographic and that it hasn’t changed.


----------



## Skull Pilot

harmonica said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> 
> Students walking out of schools and speaking out because the cowardly President and Congress won’t do anything about the school violence in this country.
> 
> As they keep reminding us: “ We’re voting AGAINST the politicians that perpetuate this problem. “
> 
> The children are our future.
> 
> NATIONAL SCHOOL WALKOUT LIVE: Students rally in solidarity to end gun violence
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you mean they won't do anything about school violence....they are the ones who actually want to put armed guards and staff in the schools and to fix the background check system so state and federal agencies will actually submit the paperwork on criminals and crazies...
> 
> It is people like you who oppose those protections for our kids.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> don't you ''fix'' any problem at the* root?? *best to stop it _before_ they get to the school/etc with a weapon??
> ..to stop weeds from growing you pull out the roots...stop giving it water??
> you just don't keep cutting off an inch there, an inch here?
> 
> ..ok--main point--this can't be solved with just one fix.....and it will take a lot of time
> ...you have to attack this from _many _angles and many ways --not just one
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or you could just stop them from walking into the school with a weapon
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that's been proven not to work all the time
Click to expand...


really?

It works more often than just letting any wack job walk into a school doesn't it?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

ChrisL said:


> That is why they target GUN FREE ZONES


Really dumbass? That's why kids shoot up their own schools, eh? Wow., you are some kind of stupid .


----------



## nat4900

Skull Pilot said:


> They are not the same but you go ahead and believe your self talk.
> 
> and I'll say it again



*This Is How The Gun Industry Funds The NRA - Business Insider*

*The money powering the NRA - CNN Money*

*How the NRA and gun manufacturers work together to scam gun owners*


----------



## ChrisL

From a small-town pharmacist to a commercial pilot, it's not just gunmakers that are funding the National Rifle Association’s political battles.

The organization's overall revenue, which includes membership dues, program fees and other contributions, has boomed in recent years – rising to nearly $350 million in 2013. The majority of this money funds NRA initiatives like member newsletters, sporting events and gun safety education and training programs.

These help the NRA recruit new members and spread its pro-gun message. But to influence laws and keep its chosen leaders in power, it has a separate pool of money to use.

A CNNMoney analysis of federal campaign finance records shows that much of this money comes from everyday Americans. And these contributions, which the NRA uses to keep pro-gun lawmakers in office, are on the rise.




Some political funding comes from big corporations, many within the gun industry, which donate millions to the NRA. But companies are barred from donating to the NRA’s political action committee, which the agency uses to fill campaign coffers, run ads and send out mailers for and against candidates.

That’s where individual donations come in.

Since 2005, the NRA Political Victory Fund has received nearly $85 million in contributions from individual donors. After the 2012 Sandy Hook shooting, donations to this political action committee surged as gun owners worried that their rights to buy and own guns were at risk.

The money powering the NRA


----------



## nat4900

ChrisL said:


> Most of the NRA contributions are through small private donations made by citizens who are concerned about their rights being violated. Look it up.




I DID.....did you?

*This Is How The Gun Industry Funds The NRA - Business Insider*

*The money powering the NRA - CNN Money*

*How the NRA and gun manufacturers work together to scam gun owners*


----------



## Skull Pilot

Witchit said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Witchit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Student speaks in front of the U.S. Capitol on #NationalWalkoutDay: “Their right to own an assault rifle does not outweigh our right to live. The adults have failed us. This is in our hands now, and if any elected official gets in our way, we will vote them out.”
> 
> NBC News on Twitter
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah they're getting them all *pre-registered* to vote at the #enough site.
> While the teachers and the papers are shrieking "IT'S NOT ABOUT GUN CONTROL! STOP SAYING THAT! THESE KIDS HAVE A RIGHT TO SPEAK!" lol.
> 
> As I said to them...hmmm, how about if they walked out to protest Planned Parenthood?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They absolutely have that right.
Click to expand...


There is no first amendment protection in schools

there is no first amendment protection at a place of employment

so yes these kids can walk out of school but they should be disciplined in the same manner as if they walked out of school any other time


----------



## koshergrl

Witchit said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Witchit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Student speaks in front of the U.S. Capitol on #NationalWalkoutDay: “Their right to own an assault rifle does not outweigh our right to live. The adults have failed us. This is in our hands now, and if any elected official gets in our way, we will vote them out.”
> 
> NBC News on Twitter
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah they're getting them all *pre-registered* to vote at the #enough site.
> While the teachers and the papers are shrieking "IT'S NOT ABOUT GUN CONTROL! STOP SAYING THAT! THESE KIDS HAVE A RIGHT TO SPEAK!" lol.
> 
> As I said to them...hmmm, how about if they walked out to protest Planned Parenthood?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They absolutely have that right.
Click to expand...

Well to a point.
I'm not sure they have the *right* to leave school whenever they want.

But they certainly have the right to be stupid. To a point.

And let's be clear...allowing teachers, the press, and political entities to manipulate and exploit school children WHILE THEY ARE AT SCHOOL is not a *right*. In fact, it's illegal. 

Which is why I think we should shut down the schools.


----------



## ChrisL

nat4900 said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are not the same but you go ahead and believe your self talk.
> 
> and I'll say it again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *This Is How The Gun Industry Funds The NRA - Business Insider*
> 
> *The money powering the NRA - CNN Money*
> 
> *How the NRA and gun manufacturers work together to scam gun owners*
Click to expand...


Yeah, I just posted your second link which says that most of the NRAs power comes from small private donations from regular Americans like me who are concerned.


----------



## Moonglow

ChrisL said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gun control is a contentious political and constitutional matter, so why Is this one sided spectacle considered an appropriate and acceptable use of school funds?
> Would the left be OK if schools used funds to mobilise the schoolchildren to march for the abolishment of abortion?  Would that be an acceptable and appropriate use of school funds?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am speaking as a pro choice person, and I totally agree.  It is so NOT appropriate, especially given that the 2nd amendment is an important RIGHT specifically listed in the Bill of Rights with a bunch of accompanying paperwork (the federalist papers) which state EXACTLY the intent of the founders when it comes to the 2nd amendment and the rights of the people.  WE are the government here in America.  If our GOVERNMENT FUNDED school systems have brainwashed kids and led them to believe that our 2nd amendment is NOT important and that government guaranteed SAFETY is what they wish for, then they have a very poor understanding of that which this country was built upon!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't think the violation of asset forfeiture under the 4th amendment is important enough to protest since it is compromised by a war on drugs, yet all day long like a parrot you will utter 2nd amendment that has not been compromised...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This thread is about an attack on our 2nd amendment right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *You would be protesting also if you worked in a profession and attended a public school that had people killed in the line of duty, but not the cops there to protect and serve, or the system that forced people to subjugate and submit to **authority**..*
> 
> *Everything Parents Need To Know About The National School Walkout*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's what happens when you advertise yourself as a gun free zone and a soft target to lunatics who want to mass murder a bunch of kids.  Why do you think important institutions utilize SECURITY?
Click to expand...

Because that way they can somewhat control who has a firearm, just like they do in the military, the courts everywhere really, even NRA conventions...


----------



## Skull Pilot

nat4900 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of the NRA contributions are through small private donations made by citizens who are concerned about their rights being violated. Look it up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I DID.....did you?
> 
> *This Is How The Gun Industry Funds The NRA - Business Insider*
> 
> *The money powering the NRA - CNN Money*
> 
> *How the NRA and gun manufacturers work together to scam gun owners*
Click to expand...

from your link

The organization's overall revenue, which includes membership dues, program fees and other contributions, has boomed in recent years – rising to nearly $350 million in 2013. The majority of this money funds NRA initiatives like member newsletters, sporting events and gun safety education and training programs.


----------



## ChrisL

nat4900 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of the NRA contributions are through small private donations made by citizens who are concerned about their rights being violated. Look it up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I DID.....did you?
> 
> *This Is How The Gun Industry Funds The NRA - Business Insider*
> 
> *The money powering the NRA - CNN Money*
> 
> *How the NRA and gun manufacturers work together to scam gun owners*
Click to expand...


I posted all the information in your second link which verifies just what I said.  The NRA's power comes from people, regular citizens, like myself, no matter what you choose to believe or spin.  Americans who understand their rights are concerned.


----------



## koshergrl

The NRA should organize a walkout now.


----------



## nat4900

ChrisL said:


> That is why they target GUN FREE ZONES, tard. Of course they choose the path of least resistance.



So, according to morons like you.....Mentally-deranged STUDENTS who are pissed off at the school ONLY go there to commit murder because schools are "fun free zones"???.....lol


----------



## Skull Pilot

nat4900 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is why they target GUN FREE ZONES, tard. Of course they choose the path of least resistance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, according to morons like you.....Mentally-deranged STUDENTS who are pissed off at the school ONLY go there to commit murder because schools are "fun free zones"???.....lol
Click to expand...

yes schools are fun free and always have been


----------



## ChrisL

nat4900 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is why they target GUN FREE ZONES, tard. Of course they choose the path of least resistance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, according to morons like you.....Mentally-deranged STUDENTS who are pissed off at the school ONLY go there to commit murder because schools are "fun free zones"???.....lol
Click to expand...


WHat??  Get real.


----------



## ChrisL

nat4900 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is why they target GUN FREE ZONES, tard. Of course they choose the path of least resistance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, according to morons like you.....Mentally-deranged STUDENTS who are pissed off at the school ONLY go there to commit murder because schools are "fun free zones"???.....lol
Click to expand...


That is why these murderous loons TARGET them.  They go for the soft targets that they know they can have the highest killing percentage before being taken out.


----------



## harmonica

2aguy said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> 
> Students walking out of schools and speaking out because the cowardly President and Congress won’t do anything about the school violence in this country.
> 
> As they keep reminding us: “ We’re voting AGAINST the politicians that perpetuate this problem. “
> 
> The children are our future.
> 
> NATIONAL SCHOOL WALKOUT LIVE: Students rally in solidarity to end gun violence
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you mean they won't do anything about school violence....they are the ones who actually want to put armed guards and staff in the schools and to fix the background check system so state and federal agencies will actually submit the paperwork on criminals and crazies...
> 
> It is people like you who oppose those protections for our kids.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> don't you ''fix'' any problem at the* root?? *best to stop it _before_ they get to the school/etc with a weapon??
> ..to stop weeds from growing you pull out the roots...stop giving it water??
> you just don't keep cutting off an inch there, an inch here?
> 
> ..ok--main point--this can't be solved with just one fix.....and it will take a lot of time
> ...you have to attack this from _many _angles and many ways --not just one
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> We have offered actual solutions....
> 
> Get rid of gun free zones...we know that mass shooters target them.....arm school staff and put in armed guards..this also prevents mass shootings...getting to the root of the problem....
> 
> Get the government  to actually process the criminals and crazies.....get rid of obama's Promise Program that prevents violent kids from getting arrested...
> 
> Another root problem......
> 
> We have the solutions....you guys simply want to ban guns.
Click to expand...

..everyone knows there is not a 1 dimension fix....
..it has to involve healthcare/familial/gun* control--not ban*/community/school defense/etc....all sectors have to be included .....and this is just to reduce--not eradicate...I doubt you can stop mass/school shootings entirely with so many guns in the US
..but we want to reduce them--everyone agrees to this--yes??


----------



## ChrisL

His own link agrees with us.  Lol.  Too funny.    And it's a CNN link too.


----------



## harmonica

we are getting nowhere on the subject--it goes round and round and round


----------



## nat4900

ChrisL said:


> Yeah, I just posted your second link which says that most of the NRAs power comes from small private donations from regular Americans like me who are concerned.



Yeah.......the NRA relies on your $25

Since 2005, the gun industry and its corporate allies have given *$52.6 million* to it through the NRA Ring of Freedom sponsor program......


----------



## nat4900

ChrisL said:


> T*hat is why these murderous loons TARGET them. They go for the soft targets that they know they can have the highest killing percentage before being taken out.*




well, fuck....if THAT is their only objective......wouldn't a nursing home be even better???......LOL


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

ChrisL said:


> Brainwashing.  The government cannot guarantee your safety or your life.  Only YOU can do that.



These schoolchildren should be protesting Scott Israel and the Broward County Keystone Cops considering Scott Israel and the Broward County Keystone Cops did nothing to prevent Nikolas Cruz shooting up the school and killing 17 children, instead they waiting outside the school until Nikolas Cruz had finished killing children.






Maybe they are not protesting Scott Israel because he's a Leftist who shares their Gun Grabbing Agenda:





















^^^^ Scott Israel with CAIR leader Nezar Hamze now a Deputy Sheriff at the Broward County, CAIR have connections to The Muslim Brotherhood and also raise funds to give to Hamas a terrorist organization.






In Broward County, Florida, CAIR polices you


----------



## EGR one

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> The authoritarian right fears dissent and free expression.



Strange, but I don't recall authoritarian right protests or riots over speakers from the left.  Nor, do I recall any authoritarian right demands for free speech zones, or language limitations.  Perhaps, you are just projecting your own sins.


----------



## EGR one

jillian said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nat4900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Why do the democrats oppose armed security and staff inside our schools..*..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, maybe for such incidents.......
> 
> Gun-trained teacher accidentally discharges firearm in Calif. classroom, injuring student
> One student was reportedly treated for injuries that were not life-threatening.
> By Fred Barbash  •   Read more »
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trained pilots sometimes crash
> Professional drivers have car accidents
> 
> WHy don't you just make accidents illegal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> they set traffic rules. they require seat belts. air bags. car seats?
> 
> shall I go on?
Click to expand...


Except on a school bus.  But, please go on.


----------



## Marion Morrison

ChrisL said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's what happens when you advertise yourself as a gun free zone
> 
> 
> 
> Really, dumbass? THAT'S why students shoot up their own schools? Just STFU already....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is why they target GUN FREE ZONES, tard.  Of course they choose the path of least resistance.
Click to expand...


Several states' legislatures voted to either allow teachers to CCW, or hire armed security in schools yesterday.

No more "Gun Free Zones" in schools.


----------



## kaz

2aguy said:


> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 182551
> 
> Once again for Forest Gump
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And again...explain these truths...
> 
> You keep attacking the NRA...the NRA supports the FIX NICS act....the democrats oppose it.
> 
> You keep attacking the NRA...the NRA supports armed security  and armed staff in the schools, the democrats oppose it.
> 
> The NRA teaches fun safety to millions of children...the democrats fight teaching gun safety to kids.
> 
> The NRA supports keeping violent gun offenders in prison, the democrats let violent gun offenders out of jail and pass laws letting them out early.
> 
> The NRA doesn't support the PROMISE PROGRAM, of obama, which allowed the shooter to get the gun...the democrats created and support the Promise program...which allowed the shooter to get his gun...
> 
> Since those are the facts, the truth and the reality.....
> 
> Of the two groups...the democrats are the ones supporting violent murder, not the NRA...
Click to expand...


The shooter wasn't safe enough for Reasonable (sic).  He's disappointed with the body count


----------



## kaz

Marion Morrison said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's what happens when you advertise yourself as a gun free zone
> 
> 
> 
> Really, dumbass? THAT'S why students shoot up their own schools? Just STFU already....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is why they target GUN FREE ZONES, tard.  Of course they choose the path of least resistance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Several states' legislatures voted to either allow teachers to CCW, or hire armed security in schools yesterday.
> 
> No more "Gun Free Zones" in schools.
Click to expand...


Bravo!  If my children were still in grade school, that's where I'd want to live


----------



## miketx

Witchit said:


> Watch: Students Put Pencils Down, Walk Out in Gun Protests
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thousands of students across the D.C. area staged walkouts Wednesday to protest gun violence, one month after the deadly shooting inside a high school in Parkland, Florida.
> 
> Police cruisers escorted hundreds of students from Montgomery Blair High School as they marched through Silver Spring, Maryland, carrying signs that said "Protect Children, Not Guns" and "Our Blood, Your Hands."
> 
> The walkout is one of the first of many in the region.
> 
> The first large-scale, coordinated national demonstration is planned for 10 a.m. Wednesday, when organizers of the Women's March called for a 17-minute walkout -- with one minute for each of the 17 students and staff members killed in Florida. Many organizers and participants are using the #enough hashtag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thousands of Students Are Walking Out of School in Nationwide Protests. Here’s Why
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 1969 Supreme Court ruling on the case _Tinker v. Des Moines Independent Community School District_ makes it clear that students don’t “shed their constitutional rights to freedom of speech or expression at the schoolhouse gate.” But that does come with some caveats and complications.
> 
> 
> First, it only applies to public schools. “This is because public schools are run by the government and private schools aren’t, and the First Amendment only controls what the government can and can’t do,” the ACLU explains on its “Know Your Rights” page. Students at private schools can be stopped from participating in protests like the #Enough National School walkout, and students should consult with their teachers and school administrators and know what the policies are regarding protests or absences.
> Second, free speech in schools extends “as long as you don’t disrupt the functioning of the school or violate the school’s content-neutral policies,” the ACLU explains, and what is “disruptive” is contextual. If deemed disruptive, “schools can stop students from participating,” according to CNN.
> Third, you can be punished for participating — not over what you are protesting, but for being absent from class. “The exact punishment you could face will vary by your state, school district, and school,” the ACLU explains. “Find out more by reading the policies of your school and school district. If you’re planning to miss a class or two, look at the policy for unexcused absences.” If planned ahead with parents, students may be able to be signed out of a class by a parent.
> Finally, schools are mandated to be guardians to their students. “Schools stand in what’s known as loco parentis, so we don’t simply release our students into the ether,” Francisco Negron, the Chief Legal Officer at the National School Boards Association, told NPR. Negron issued guidance to schools ahead of the walkouts. “Chief among our recommendations is that to the extent possible, school districts should plan ahead and engage your students, parents, and stakeholders,” the checklist reads. Teachers also have a complex position when it comes to protesting; they can often protest on their own time, but not during class time, according to CNN.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Next nationwide protest is March 24th, and I will be attending that one.
> 
> March for our Lives
> 
> Parkland student: My generation won't stand for this (Opinion) - CNN
> 
> Activists Lay Thousands of Shoes Outside U.S. Capitol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Activists placed thousands of pairs of shoes on the lawn outside the Capitol in Washington, D.C. Tuesday to memorialize children killed by gun violence.
> 
> The demonstration was planned by international advocacy group Avaaz to represent the number of children killed by guns since the Sandy Hook Elementary School shooting in 2012, CBS News reports.
> 
> The demonstration was based on research by the American Academy of Pediatrics that found that 1,300 children die from gun shot wounds in the U.S. annually, or about three daily. Thus the display featured 7,000 pairs of shoes.
> 
> The protestors assembled the empty shoes on the southeast lawn from 8:30 a.m. to 2 p.m. in an effort to push Congress for gun reform.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 182517
Click to expand...

I would expel them all.


----------



## kaz

Skull Pilot said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nat4900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Why do the democrats oppose armed security and staff inside our schools..*..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, maybe for such incidents.......
> 
> Gun-trained teacher accidentally discharges firearm in Calif. classroom, injuring student
> One student was reportedly treated for injuries that were not life-threatening.
> By Fred Barbash  •   Read more »
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trained pilots sometimes crash
> Professional drivers have car accidents
> 
> WHy don't you just make accidents illegal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> they set traffic rules. they require seat belts. air bags. car seats?
> 
> shall I go on?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So?
> 
> Trained pilots still crash.  Professional drivers still get in traffic acidents
> 
> so why is a firearms instructor held t a different standard?
Click to expand...


leftists don't even hold themselves to a standard of achieving anything.  They'll just say well we had to try ...


----------



## kaz

Moonglow said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gun control is a contentious political and constitutional matter, so why Is this one sided spectacle considered an appropriate and acceptable use of school funds?
> Would the left be OK if schools used funds to mobilise the schoolchildren to march for the abolishment of abortion?  Would that be an acceptable and appropriate use of school funds?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How is the schools using any funds for a voluntary walk out?
Click to expand...


They aren't using any of your money.  No worries.

But for taxpayers, they are taking our money and not providing the education that I'm paying them for.  You think the teachers are going to take the time they're being paid for and not working and give the money back ???

You probably do.  LMAO


----------



## EGR one

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's what happens when you advertise yourself as a gun free zone
> 
> 
> 
> Really, dumbass? THAT'S why students shoot up their own schools? Just STFU already....
Click to expand...


Naw, they do it because they just happen to have a semi-auto rifle handy, and it is a boring day.  What a choice!  Shoot up the local police station, the city hall, the court house, or the public school?  Such hard decisions.


----------



## koshergrl

"

From a 16-year-old high school girl: “I was planning on not participating in the walkout. I do not see the point in leaving class to simply walk outside, stand and talk with peers for 17 minutes, and return to class. The act of walking out of class to 'protest school violence' does not seem to have a target audience, even though they may have a news crew, it is doubtful that the students in Florida will see the actions of our school’s walkout as a stand with solidarity. I also support the 2nd Amendment and see this walkout as another opportunity for students and their parents to attack that amendment and my support of gun control…I do see that my refusal to participate may be seen as unsympathetic or cruel. My brother, who is a freshman, is being pressured in class to participate.”
From a 17-year-old high school student: “tomorrow my school is having a walkout at 10:00 ‘for the 17 students who were killed in the Parkland, Fl shooting.’ The walkout, however, here at my school, is not really about that. It is being promoted by an anti-gun/leftist political agenda that I just don’t and can’t support, especially using the 17 kids that were MY AGE as a platform. I was wondering what you would say to people who want to call me ‘insensitive’ and ‘a terrible person.’”
From another 17-year-old high school student: “The reason I am emailing is because my school is having a walkout on March 14th. They say in an email that this walkout is to advocate for gun reform but they also say that we are walking to honor the victims of the parkland massacre. I am in favor of walking to honor the victims, but not in favor of promoting gun reform. I feel like I have to choose between going against my political values or looking like a bad person. I need help. What do I do?”
From another high schooler: “My high school is participating in the walkout on Wednesday, and I am unsure what to do. I am very against gun control and don't want to protest congress for something they are doing right, if that makes sense. However, I don't want to be singled out by students as someone who ‘doesn't care about the students who died.’ Should I participate and conform to avoid humiliation and honor the students or should I remain in class alone? I don’t know if the walkout is more about gun control or honoring the students.”

READ: Emails From High School Students Who Oppose Today's Massive Gun Control Walkout


----------



## koshergrl

EGR one said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's what happens when you advertise yourself as a gun free zone
> 
> 
> 
> Really, dumbass? THAT'S why students shoot up their own schools? Just STFU already....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Naw, they do it because they just happen to have a semi-auto rifle handy, and it is a boring day.  What a choice!  Shoot up the local police station, the city hall, the court house, or the public school?  Such hard decisions.
Click to expand...

And the left is on hand to help them decide..

HERE ARE A BUNCH OF UNARMED CHILDREN, WE WILL WALK THEM BY YOU REPEATEDLY! SHOOT! SHOOT! SHOOT!


----------



## nat4900

Lucy Hamilton said:


> In Broward County, Florida, CAIR polices you



Your xenophobia, racism, partisanship and all around hatred should make your disposition just as "nice" as it is now....Try strong laxatives.........LOL


----------



## kaz

EGR one said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's what happens when you advertise yourself as a gun free zone
> 
> 
> 
> Really, dumbass? THAT'S why students shoot up their own schools? Just STFU already....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Naw, they do it because they just happen to have a semi-auto rifle handy, and it is a boring day.  What a choice!  Shoot up the local police station, the city hall, the court house, or the public school?  Such hard decisions.
Click to expand...


And of those, they consistently pick the one of the three where they are promised there are no guns.  And leftists don't see a correlation ...


----------



## kaz

nat4900 said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> In Broward County, Florida, CAIR polices you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your xenophobia, racism, partisanship and all around hatred should make your disposition just as "nice" as it is now....Try strong laxatives.........LOL
Click to expand...


I know if I'm ever killed, all I ask is that it wasn't because I'm white.  Violence isn't a big deal unless it's racially motivated.

Asshole


----------



## kaz

Witchit said:


> Nope. Activists. That would be the complete opposite of T&P.



Typical leftist protest.  Their leftist parents talked them into it.  Self victimization is something you need to start teaching leftist children early.   Otherwise they may pass on the kool-aid line when it's time to drink.    Then where would the Democrat party be?


----------



## nat4900

kaz said:


> And of those, they consistently pick the one of the three where they are promised there are no guns. And leftists don't see a correlation ...




How moronic........again, why not shoot up a nursing home with Alzheimer patients.....or an outdoor concert (oh, wait).....or a church (oh, wait)....or a baseball game (oh, wait....)


----------



## kaz

nat4900 said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> And of those, they consistently pick the one of the three where they are promised there are no guns. And leftists don't see a correlation ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How moronic........again, why not shoot up a nursing home with Alzheimer patients.....or an outdoor concert (oh, wait).....or a church (oh, wait)....or a baseball game (oh, wait....)
Click to expand...


Outdoor concerts and baseball games have security now.  How can you possibly not know that?


----------



## featherlite

Anathema said:


> Witchit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. Activists. That would be the complete opposite of T&P.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every single one of those students should be suspended for at least 5 days.
> 
> If they had my father for a teacher they'd lose 10 points off their final grade as well.
Click to expand...


I'm glad you arent a teacher. These shootings are directly effecting students. Id be more worried if they were turning a blind eye to this ongoing mess.
*The right to join with fellow citizens in protest or peaceful assembly is critical to a functioning democracy and at the core of the First Amendment.*


----------



## nat4900

kaz said:


> Typical leftist protest. Their leftist parents talked them into it. Self victimization is something you need to start teaching leftist children early. Otherwise they may pass on the kool-aid line when it's time to drink. Then where would the Democrat party be?




Moron....some of us successfully marched against the Vietnam war.....but, of course, your orange buffoon got 5 deferments.....lol


----------



## koshergrl

featherlite said:


> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Witchit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. Activists. That would be the complete opposite of T&P.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every single one of those students should be suspended for at least 5 days.
> 
> If they had my father for a teacher they'd lose 10 points off their final grade as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm glad you arent a teacher. These shootings are directly effecting students. Id be more worried if they were turning a blind eye to this ongoing mess.
> *The right to join with fellow citizens in protest or peaceful assembly is critical to a functioning democracy and at the core of the First Amendment.*
Click to expand...


However there is no right for political bigwigs to pull kids out of school to promote their latest garbage.


----------



## kaz

featherlite said:


> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Witchit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. Activists. That would be the complete opposite of T&P.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every single one of those students should be suspended for at least 5 days.
> 
> If they had my father for a teacher they'd lose 10 points off their final grade as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm glad you arent a teacher. These shootings are directly effecting students. Id be more worried if they were turning a blind eye to this ongoing mess.
> *The right to join with fellow citizens in protest or peaceful assembly is critical to a functioning democracy and at the core of the First Amendment.*
Click to expand...


You think school is for staging protests?  Actually, their own time is for that.  Another reason our schools have such shitty return for all the good money we sink into them.

School is for learning.  Weekends, evenings, do whatever the hell you want.  When your homework is done.

So if they were staging a pro-NRA or a pro-wall demonstration, you'd be for that too, right?


----------



## nat4900

kaz said:


> Outdoor concerts and baseball games have security now. How can you possibly not know that?




Because its BULLSHIT....Come out of your trailer park and go to an outdoor concert and see if "security" can stop a shooter from a tall building using human heads as target practice....


----------



## Tilly

featherlite said:


> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Witchit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. Activists. That would be the complete opposite of T&P.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every single one of those students should be suspended for at least 5 days.
> 
> If they had my father for a teacher they'd lose 10 points off their final grade as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm glad you arent a teacher. These shootings are directly effecting students. Id be more worried if they were turning a blind eye to this ongoing mess.
> *The right to join with fellow citizens in protest or peaceful assembly is critical to a functioning democracy and at the core of the First Amendment.*
Click to expand...

They shouldn’t do it on school time on taxpayers money.
Why do you think they didn’t organise it for the weekend?


----------



## kaz

nat4900 said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Typical leftist protest. Their leftist parents talked them into it. Self victimization is something you need to start teaching leftist children early. Otherwise they may pass on the kool-aid line when it's time to drink. Then where would the Democrat party be?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moron....some of us successfully marched against the Vietnam war.....but, of course, your orange buffoon got 5 deferments.....lol
Click to expand...


How many times did you post that for Slick?  Or Al Gore who had a contingent of body guards to protect him while he took pictures?

You're such a shameless hypocrite.  I just look down on you for your inferiority.  Intellectual and otherwise.

Did you ever have a pair?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

nat4900 said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> In Broward County, Florida, CAIR polices you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your xenophobia, racism, partisanship and all around hatred should make your disposition just as "nice" as it is now....Try strong laxatives.........LOL
Click to expand...


^^^^ This from a Leftist Maniac Partisan Bot.


----------



## nat4900

Tilly said:


> They shouldn’t do it on school time on taxpayers money.
> Why didn’t they organise it for the weekend?




For the same reasons that most politicians don't work on weekends......There is a march planned over a weekend....Stay tuned.


----------



## Anathema

featherlite said:


> I'm glad you arent a teacher. These shootings are directly effecting students. Id be more worried if they were turning a blind eye to this ongoing mess.



Glad you're not one as well (I hope), since you apparently don't know the difference between affect and effect. 

These students don't know anything. I rarely find college graduates who know anything  these days, never mind high school kids.



featherlite said:


> *The right to join with fellow citizens in protest or peaceful assembly is critical to a functioning democracy and at the core of the First Amendment.*



There is no Right to be Wrong so far as I'm co cerned. Then again I'm not a big believer in Freedom or Rights to begin with.


----------



## kaz

Tilly said:


> featherlite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Witchit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. Activists. That would be the complete opposite of T&P.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every single one of those students should be suspended for at least 5 days.
> 
> If they had my father for a teacher they'd lose 10 points off their final grade as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm glad you arent a teacher. These shootings are directly effecting students. Id be more worried if they were turning a blind eye to this ongoing mess.
> *The right to join with fellow citizens in protest or peaceful assembly is critical to a functioning democracy and at the core of the First Amendment.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They shouldn’t do it on school time on taxpayers money.
> Why didn’t they organise it for the weekend?
Click to expand...


Exactly.  I don't want any politics or demonstrations in schools.  It's no wonder our schools perform so horribly.  Teachers need to focus on figuring out why they are doing such a horrible job compared to European schools.  And why even European schools do it so much cheaper than our failed teachers are doing it.

I am not saying there are not good teachers, there are.  But there is no requirement you have any record of success to keep your job


----------



## Tilly

nat4900 said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> They shouldn’t do it on school time on taxpayers money.
> Why didn’t they organise it for the weekend?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the same reasons that most politicians don't work on weekends......There is a march planned over a weekend....Stay tuned.
Click to expand...

No, it’s because most of the kids probably wouldn’t turn up.


----------



## nat4900

kaz said:


> Teachers need to focus on figuring out why they are doing such a horrible job c*ompared to European schools. And why even European schools do it so much cheaper than our failed teachers are doing it*.




Probably because ALL those European schools have armed teachers with assault weapons....LOL


----------



## kaz

nat4900 said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Outdoor concerts and baseball games have security now. How can you possibly not know that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because its BULLSHIT....Come out of your trailer park and go to an outdoor concert and see if "security" can stop a shooter from a tall building using human heads as target practice....
Click to expand...


Moving the goal posts.

What does that have to do with school shootings?


----------



## nat4900

Tilly said:


> No, it’s because most of the kids probably wouldn’t turn up.




Stay tuned for the 3/24 march......and then apologize....Deal?


----------



## kaz

nat4900 said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Teachers need to focus on figuring out why they are doing such a horrible job c*ompared to European schools. And why even European schools do it so much cheaper than our failed teachers are doing it*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably because ALL those European schools have armed teachers with assault weapons....LOL
Click to expand...


Wow, that's a Moonglow post.  All snarky and no actual meaning.

What does that have to do with anything?

The more you talk, the more you expose how truly exceptionally stupid you are


----------



## kaz

nat4900 said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, it’s because most of the kids probably wouldn’t turn up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stay tuned for the 3/24 march......and then apologize....Deal?
Click to expand...


What's a deal is when conservative kids are allowed to stage a school protest ... and you support them ...

Protests should be outside school.  One weekend protest doesn't make up for any number of weekday protests in school


----------



## koshergrl

Tilly said:


> featherlite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Witchit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. Activists. That would be the complete opposite of T&P.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every single one of those students should be suspended for at least 5 days.
> 
> If they had my father for a teacher they'd lose 10 points off their final grade as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm glad you arent a teacher. These shootings are directly effecting students. Id be more worried if they were turning a blind eye to this ongoing mess.
> *The right to join with fellow citizens in protest or peaceful assembly is critical to a functioning democracy and at the core of the First Amendment.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They shouldn’t do it on school time on taxpayers money.
> Why do you think they didn’t organise it for the weekend?
Click to expand...

Because none of the kids would have participated!
This is about exploiting and exposing school children at school. 

It's going to get much worse. People need to be yanking their kids from school today.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

nat4900 said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> They shouldn’t do it on school time on taxpayers money.
> Why didn’t they organise it for the weekend?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the same reasons that most politicians don't work on weekends......There is a march planned over a weekend....Stay tuned.
Click to expand...


I have no fucks to give.  I'd rather be watching Impractical Jokers re-runs.


----------



## Avatar4321

Well it’s over now. Has anything changed?


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

Avatar4321 said:


> Well it’s over now. Has anything changed?



No.  11 teenagers will die today in texting while driving accidents, 0 will die in school shootings.


----------



## koshergrl

Avatar4321 said:


> Well it’s over now. Has anything changed?


Well the Obama Nation has new lists of kids they can tap to destroy our country through the *pre-registration* function of the #enough site.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

nat4900 said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Typical leftist protest. Their leftist parents talked them into it. Self victimization is something you need to start teaching leftist children early. Otherwise they may pass on the kool-aid line when it's time to drink. Then where would the Democrat party be?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moron....some of us successfully marched against the Vietnam war.....but, of course, your orange buffoon got 5 deferments.....lol
Click to expand...


Did you march? Why didn't you wear a uniform and go and fight or did you get Deferments or Dodge The Draft?

Some other Leftist Maniacs marched:






^^^^ I support Retrograde Abortion 

*"but, of course, your orange buffoon got 5 deferments"*

But but but Bill Clinton, how many Purple Hearts did Bill Clinton get in Vietnam? Oh wait that's right I forgot


----------



## nat4900

kaz said:


> Protests should be outside school. One weekend protest doesn't make up for any number of weekday protests in school




BEST civic lesson those kids could ever have........(careful, those kids willl be voting soon......lol)


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Tilly said:


> featherlite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Witchit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. Activists. That would be the complete opposite of T&P.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every single one of those students should be suspended for at least 5 days.
> 
> If they had my father for a teacher they'd lose 10 points off their final grade as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm glad you arent a teacher. These shootings are directly effecting students. Id be more worried if they were turning a blind eye to this ongoing mess.
> *The right to join with fellow citizens in protest or peaceful assembly is critical to a functioning democracy and at the core of the First Amendment.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They shouldn’t do it on school time on taxpayers money.
> *Why do you think they didn’t organise it for the weekend?*
Click to expand...


They can't do it at the weekend because most of them smoke Crack and do Meth at weekends.


----------



## nat4900

Lucy Hamilton said:


> They can't do it at the weekend because most of them smoke Crack and do Meth at weekends.




Try not to breed more morons into this planet......please.


----------



## Weatherman2020

So the outcome is dumber kids and that’s it. 

Leftardia in action.


----------



## Tilly

nat4900 said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, it’s because most of the kids probably wouldn’t turn up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stay tuned for the 3/24 march......and then apologize....Deal?
Click to expand...

If you need an apology for something so trivial, then of course.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Avatar4321 said:


> Well it’s over now. Has anything changed?



Has anything changed? Only their underwear


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

nat4900 said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Protests should be outside school. One weekend protest doesn't make up for any number of weekday protests in school
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BEST civic lesson those kids could ever have........(careful, those kids willl be voting soon......lol)
Click to expand...


Nah, t hey'd be better served taking actual civics lessons rather than this stupid shit or learning about my two mommies and putting condoms on cucumbers.  That's how we end up with the likes of, well, you.


----------



## kaz

nat4900 said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Protests should be outside school. One weekend protest doesn't make up for any number of weekday protests in school
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BEST civic lesson those kids could ever have........(careful, those kids willl be voting soon......lol)
Click to expand...


Bull shit.  Politics is not an appropriate school activity.  This is why our schools are primarily leftist indoctrination camps.

And again, you'd say that for an in school NRA rally, right?  Or for a pro-wall, anti illegal immigration rally?  Sure you would.

You WANT schools to be leftist indoctrination camps that intimidate all other views into silence


----------



## Tilly

koshergrl said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> featherlite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Witchit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. Activists. That would be the complete opposite of T&P.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every single one of those students should be suspended for at least 5 days.
> 
> If they had my father for a teacher they'd lose 10 points off their final grade as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm glad you arent a teacher. These shootings are directly effecting students. Id be more worried if they were turning a blind eye to this ongoing mess.
> *The right to join with fellow citizens in protest or peaceful assembly is critical to a functioning democracy and at the core of the First Amendment.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They shouldn’t do it on school time on taxpayers money.
> Why do you think they didn’t organise it for the weekend?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because none of the kids would have participated!
> This is about exploiting and exposing school children at school.
> 
> It's going to get much worse. People need to be yanking their kids from school today.
Click to expand...

I agree. Also I read that some parents were being told it’s a memorial/vigil and are not being told it’s political and anti gun. I suspect there would be fewer students present if these parents were told of the actual agenda, and also there would be fewer if students weren’t being pressurised by being told they are uncaring etc - as your post earlier pointed out.


----------



## featherlite

kaz said:


> featherlite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Witchit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. Activists. That would be the complete opposite of T&P.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every single one of those students should be suspended for at least 5 days.
> 
> If they had my father for a teacher they'd lose 10 points off their final grade as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm glad you arent a teacher. These shootings are directly effecting students. Id be more worried if they were turning a blind eye to this ongoing mess.
> *The right to join with fellow citizens in protest or peaceful assembly is critical to a functioning democracy and at the core of the First Amendment.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You think school is for staging protests?  Actually, their own time is for that.  Another reason our schools have such shitty return for all the good money we sink into them.
> 
> School is for learning.  Weekends, evenings, do whatever the hell you want.  When your homework is done.
> 
> So if they were staging a pro-NRA or a pro-wall demonstration, you'd be for that too, right?
Click to expand...


If these students werent the ones getting shot while learning, Id probably agree with you.
A pro NRA ( you baffoons think the NRA needs a demonstration lol) or a pro wall ?    I would accept their right to demonstrate.

Im just glad many  gun owners dont agree with you all here.

Turn the schools into mini prisons
shut those snowflakes up and wish for a van to run over them
keep the "gun free zone" farce in the forefront
Dont deal with the people who should not have access.
Students have no rights beyond what we let them have


----------



## nat4900

kaz said:


> Bull shit. Politics is not an appropriate school activity. This is why our schools are primarily leftist indoctrination camps.
> 
> And again, you'd say that for an in school NRA rally, right? Or for a pro-wall, anti illegal immigration rally? Sure you would.
> 
> You WANT schools to be leftist indoctrination camps that intimidate all other views into silence




So, those kids are "TOO YOUNG" and being manipulated by liberals....BUT are not too young to purchase an AR-15???..............lol


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Weatherman2020 said:


> So the outcome is dumber kids and that’s it.
> 
> Leftardia in action.



How to protect yourself from Leftardia, at all times display this sign:


----------



## Tilly

nat4900 said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Protests should be outside school. One weekend protest doesn't make up for any number of weekday protests in school
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BEST civic lesson those kids could ever have........(careful, those kids willl be voting soon......lol)
Click to expand...

Best lesson they could get is that they do it on their own time and not on taxpayers money.


----------



## kaz

Soggy in NOLA said:


> nat4900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Protests should be outside school. One weekend protest doesn't make up for any number of weekday protests in school
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BEST civic lesson those kids could ever have........(careful, those kids willl be voting soon......lol)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nah, t hey'd be better served taking actual civics lessons rather than this stupid shit or learning about my two mommies and putting condoms on cucumbers.  That's how we end up with the likes of, well, you.
Click to expand...


A better civics lesson for leftist children would be to teach them how we run elections in this country and the Constitutional way to amend the Constitution.  Federal powers like immigration control would be another good thing to teach leftist children.  Gun rights.  They have a shit load they're not learning in civics now.  

Learning to be leftist stooges manipulated and used by their parents can wait until later


----------



## nat4900

Tilly said:


> I agree. Also I read that some parents were being told it’s a memorial/vigil and are not being told it’s political and anti gun. I suspect there would be fewer students present if these parents were told of the actual agenda, and also there would be fewer if students weren’t being pressurised by being told they are uncaring etc - as your post earlier pointed out.




Well, the march may be a great time and opportunity for the NRA to tempt these kids to buy themselves n assault rifle....That may mitigate and satisfy your indignation over the march.


----------



## Weatherman2020

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well it’s over now. Has anything changed?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Has anything changed? Only their underwear
Click to expand...

And that’s a maybe.


----------



## nat4900

Tilly said:


> Best lesson they could get is that they do it on their own time and not on taxpayers money.




YES, abolish ALL field trips.....Let these kids do it on weekends, correct?


----------



## kaz

Tilly said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> featherlite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Witchit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. Activists. That would be the complete opposite of T&P.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every single one of those students should be suspended for at least 5 days.
> 
> If they had my father for a teacher they'd lose 10 points off their final grade as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm glad you arent a teacher. These shootings are directly effecting students. Id be more worried if they were turning a blind eye to this ongoing mess.
> *The right to join with fellow citizens in protest or peaceful assembly is critical to a functioning democracy and at the core of the First Amendment.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They shouldn’t do it on school time on taxpayers money.
> Why do you think they didn’t organise it for the weekend?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because none of the kids would have participated!
> This is about exploiting and exposing school children at school.
> 
> It's going to get much worse. People need to be yanking their kids from school today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree. Also I read that some parents were being told it’s a memorial/vigil and are not being told it’s political and anti gun. I suspect there would be fewer students present if these parents were told of the actual agenda, and also there would be fewer if students weren’t being pressurised by being told they are uncaring etc - as your post earlier pointed out.
Click to expand...


I agree.  But parents of non-leftist children have a constantly difficult discussion with our children about why they are persecuted in our schools for their beliefs and how to handle it.  The fact is they need the grades to move on from politically motivated leftist teachers who will knock your grade down for not confirming their intolerant leftist views.  How to handle that is not easy for them.

Leftists are rigidly intolerant, and they are bullies


----------



## Tilly

kaz said:


> nat4900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Protests should be outside school. One weekend protest doesn't make up for any number of weekday protests in school
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BEST civic lesson those kids could ever have........(careful, those kids willl be voting soon......lol)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bull shit.  Politics is not an appropriate school activity.  This is why our schools are primarily leftist indoctrination camps.
> 
> And again, you'd say that for an in school NRA rally, right?  Or for a pro-wall, anti illegal immigration rally?  Sure you would.
> 
> You WANT schools to be leftist indoctrination camps that intimidate all other views into silence
Click to expand...

Have you noticed neither Nat nor any other Leftie will answer whether they’d accept NRA, Anti immigration or Pro Wall rallies/marches on school time.


----------



## nat4900

kaz said:


> A better civics lesson for leftist children




An even better :civic lesson for leftist children" will be on election days.......LOL


----------



## Weatherman2020

nat4900 said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. Also I read that some parents were being told it’s a memorial/vigil and are not being told it’s political and anti gun. I suspect there would be fewer students present if these parents were told of the actual agenda, and also there would be fewer if students weren’t being pressurised by being told they are uncaring etc - as your post earlier pointed out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, the march may be a great time and opportunity for the NRA to tempt these kids to buy themselves n assault rifle....That may mitigate and satisfy your indignation over the march.
Click to expand...

Be a good time for the Obama loving Parkland sheriff to explain why his men sat outside and let kids get mass murdered too.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

nat4900 said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Best lesson they could get is that they do it on their own time and not on taxpayers money.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YES, abolish ALL field trips.....Let these kids do it on weekends, correct?
Click to expand...


Send the SJW Communist Children on Field Trips to Cuba and Venezuela.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

Tilly said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nat4900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Protests should be outside school. One weekend protest doesn't make up for any number of weekday protests in school
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BEST civic lesson those kids could ever have........(careful, those kids willl be voting soon......lol)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bull shit.  Politics is not an appropriate school activity.  This is why our schools are primarily leftist indoctrination camps.
> 
> And again, you'd say that for an in school NRA rally, right?  Or for a pro-wall, anti illegal immigration rally?  Sure you would.
> 
> You WANT schools to be leftist indoctrination camps that intimidate all other views into silence
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have you noticed neither Nat nor any other Leftie will answer whether they’d accept NRA, Anti immigration or Pro Wall rallies/marches on school time.
Click to expand...


Careful, Captain Funnybutton (Nat) will funny your post.  That's as good as it gets with that one.


----------



## nat4900

Tilly said:


> Have you noticed neither Nat nor any other Leftie will answer whether they’d accept NRA, Anti immigration or Pro Wall rallies/marches on school time.




NON, NO.....have at it........Let's see how many kids will march.....Start organizing.......(maybe even ask the NRA for some money to do so)...........LOL


----------



## kaz

featherlite said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> featherlite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Witchit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. Activists. That would be the complete opposite of T&P.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every single one of those students should be suspended for at least 5 days.
> 
> If they had my father for a teacher they'd lose 10 points off their final grade as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm glad you arent a teacher. These shootings are directly effecting students. Id be more worried if they were turning a blind eye to this ongoing mess.
> *The right to join with fellow citizens in protest or peaceful assembly is critical to a functioning democracy and at the core of the First Amendment.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You think school is for staging protests?  Actually, their own time is for that.  Another reason our schools have such shitty return for all the good money we sink into them.
> 
> School is for learning.  Weekends, evenings, do whatever the hell you want.  When your homework is done.
> 
> So if they were staging a pro-NRA or a pro-wall demonstration, you'd be for that too, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If these students werent the ones getting shot while learning, Id probably agree with you.
> A pro NRA ( you baffoons think the NRA needs a demonstration lol) or a pro wall ?    I would accept their right to demonstrate.
> 
> Im just glad many  gun owners dont agree with you all here.
> 
> Turn the schools into mini prisons
> shut those snowflakes up and wish for a van to run over them
> keep the "gun free zone" farce in the forefront
> Dont deal with the people who should not have access.
> Students have no rights beyond what we let them have
Click to expand...


Oh please, cut the crap.  It's you who deny teachers and administrators trained in gun safety with CC permits the ability to defend themselves and their students and rely on the government who was outside directing traffic and waiting for the bullets to stop.

When reality backs up your rhetoric, then you can argue a point.

Featherbrain:  Let's make guns illegal in schools, then pretend criminals can't get them!  You know, like we made drugs illegal and now no one can get them!!!!

The NRA wasn't responsible for any deaths in Florida.  Your stupid plan was responsible for most of the 17 since statistically based on CC rates in Florida, there were roughly 15 teachers and administrators who had CC permits and no gun.  What good is a gun if you're not allowed to have it when you're being shot at?


----------



## nat4900

Weatherman2020 said:


> Be a good time for the Obama loving Parkland sheriff to explain why his men sat outside and let kids get mass murdered too.



Perhaps those police were OUTGUNNED by some kid who was able to purchase an assault weapon with NO background check???........Just theorizing here.


----------



## kaz

nat4900 said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bull shit. Politics is not an appropriate school activity. This is why our schools are primarily leftist indoctrination camps.
> 
> And again, you'd say that for an in school NRA rally, right? Or for a pro-wall, anti illegal immigration rally? Sure you would.
> 
> You WANT schools to be leftist indoctrination camps that intimidate all other views into silence
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, those kids are "TOO YOUNG" and being manipulated by liberals....BUT are not too young to purchase an AR-15???..............lol
Click to expand...


He was 19, not a minor, intellectual doormat


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

nat4900 said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Be a good time for the Obama loving Parkland sheriff to explain why his men sat outside and let kids get mass murdered too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps those police were OUTGUNNED by some kid who was able to purchase an assault weapon with NO background check???........Just theorizing here.
Click to expand...


^^^^ An AR-15 is not an assault weapon.


----------



## kaz

nat4900 said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> A better civics lesson for leftist children
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An even better :civic lesson for leftist children" will be on election days.......LOL
Click to expand...


And?

And still, as Tilly pointed out, you keep running from my question.  So you'd support an NRA rally in school?


----------



## bodecea

Weatherman2020 said:


> nat4900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. Also I read that some parents were being told it’s a memorial/vigil and are not being told it’s political and anti gun. I suspect there would be fewer students present if these parents were told of the actual agenda, and also there would be fewer if students weren’t being pressurised by being told they are uncaring etc - as your post earlier pointed out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, the march may be a great time and opportunity for the NRA to tempt these kids to buy themselves n assault rifle....That may mitigate and satisfy your indignation over the march.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Be a good time for the Obama loving Parkland sheriff to explain why his men sat outside and let kids get mass murdered too.
Click to expand...

"Obama loving".....he has declared his love for Former President Obama?   Link to that declaration......?


----------



## Tilly

nat4900 said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> A better civics lesson for leftist children
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An even better :civic lesson for leftist children" will be on election days.......LOL
Click to expand...

I think you’re going to be disappointed, Nat. You should look up the polls on what under 18s think about gun rights and the second amendment, even in 2018.


----------



## featherlite

kaz said:


> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nat4900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Protests should be outside school. One weekend protest doesn't make up for any number of weekday protests in school
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BEST civic lesson those kids could ever have........(careful, those kids willl be voting soon......lol)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nah, t hey'd be better served taking actual civics lessons rather than this stupid shit or learning about my two mommies and putting condoms on cucumbers.  That's how we end up with the likes of, well, you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A better civics lesson for leftist children would be to teach them how we run elections in this country and the Constitutional way to amend the Constitution.  Federal powers like immigration control would be another good thing to teach leftist children.  Gun rights.  They have a shit load they're not learning in civics now.
> 
> Learning to be leftist stooges manipulated and used by their parents can wait until later
Click to expand...


We should also include how our elections are rigged and how both parties have a huge stake in manipulating the American people. The first step should probably be to free them from this right /left lock in step merry go round.

I agree, Immigration does need an over haul.


----------



## IsaacNewton

Witchit said:


> Watch: Students Put Pencils Down, Walk Out in Gun Protests
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thousands of students across the D.C. area staged walkouts Wednesday to protest gun violence, one month after the deadly shooting inside a high school in Parkland, Florida.
> 
> Police cruisers escorted hundreds of students from Montgomery Blair High School as they marched through Silver Spring, Maryland, carrying signs that said "Protect Children, Not Guns" and "Our Blood, Your Hands."
> 
> The walkout is one of the first of many in the region.
> 
> The first large-scale, coordinated national demonstration is planned for 10 a.m. Wednesday, when organizers of the Women's March called for a 17-minute walkout -- with one minute for each of the 17 students and staff members killed in Florida. Many organizers and participants are using the #enough hashtag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thousands of Students Are Walking Out of School in Nationwide Protests. Here’s Why
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 1969 Supreme Court ruling on the case _Tinker v. Des Moines Independent Community School District_ makes it clear that students don’t “shed their constitutional rights to freedom of speech or expression at the schoolhouse gate.” But that does come with some caveats and complications.
> 
> 
> First, it only applies to public schools. “This is because public schools are run by the government and private schools aren’t, and the First Amendment only controls what the government can and can’t do,” the ACLU explains on its “Know Your Rights” page. Students at private schools can be stopped from participating in protests like the #Enough National School walkout, and students should consult with their teachers and school administrators and know what the policies are regarding protests or absences.
> Second, free speech in schools extends “as long as you don’t disrupt the functioning of the school or violate the school’s content-neutral policies,” the ACLU explains, and what is “disruptive” is contextual. If deemed disruptive, “schools can stop students from participating,” according to CNN.
> Third, you can be punished for participating — not over what you are protesting, but for being absent from class. “The exact punishment you could face will vary by your state, school district, and school,” the ACLU explains. “Find out more by reading the policies of your school and school district. If you’re planning to miss a class or two, look at the policy for unexcused absences.” If planned ahead with parents, students may be able to be signed out of a class by a parent.
> Finally, schools are mandated to be guardians to their students. “Schools stand in what’s known as loco parentis, so we don’t simply release our students into the ether,” Francisco Negron, the Chief Legal Officer at the National School Boards Association, told NPR. Negron issued guidance to schools ahead of the walkouts. “Chief among our recommendations is that to the extent possible, school districts should plan ahead and engage your students, parents, and stakeholders,” the checklist reads. Teachers also have a complex position when it comes to protesting; they can often protest on their own time, but not during class time, according to CNN.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Next nationwide protest is March 24th, and I will be attending that one.
> 
> March for our Lives
> 
> Parkland student: My generation won't stand for this (Opinion) - CNN
> 
> Activists Lay Thousands of Shoes Outside U.S. Capitol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Activists placed thousands of pairs of shoes on the lawn outside the Capitol in Washington, D.C. Tuesday to memorialize children killed by gun violence.
> 
> The demonstration was planned by international advocacy group Avaaz to represent the number of children killed by guns since the Sandy Hook Elementary School shooting in 2012, CBS News reports.
> 
> The demonstration was based on research by the American Academy of Pediatrics that found that 1,300 children die from gun shot wounds in the U.S. annually, or about three daily. Thus the display featured 7,000 pairs of shoes.
> 
> The protestors assembled the empty shoes on the southeast lawn from 8:30 a.m. to 2 p.m. in an effort to push Congress for gun reform.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 182517
Click to expand...



I turned on the radio this morning and you should hear conservatives talk about these kids. They are monkeys throwing their feces at children. It's disgusting. 

We've arrived at a place where America's children are screaming at adults that they are tired of being slaughtered and murdered for showing up to school. But conservatives have their head so far up the nRA's ass that they will even disparage children. 

There is no bottom for conservatives anymore. They follow their only god, the Republican Politburo, with absolute obedience on their knees now. There is no morality or decency left in them. Now they even denigrate children.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

nat4900 said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Be a good time for the Obama loving Parkland sheriff to explain why his men sat outside and let kids get mass murdered too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps those police were OUTGUNNED by some kid who was able to purchase an assault weapon with NO background check???........Just theorizing here.
Click to expand...


He passed a background check. 

The suspect in a Florida school shooting bought the AR-15-style rifle used in the attack legally a year ago, authorities said Thursday.

Nikolas Cruz, 19, is charged with murdering 17 people at Marjory Stoneman Douglas High School, where he had been expelled for fighting, according to authorities.

Cruz lawfully bought the semiautomatic rifle last February, according to Peter Forcelli, special agent in charge of the Miami office of the Bureau of Alcohol, Tobacco, Firearms and Explosives. 

The gun, a Smith & Wesson M&P 15 .223, was purchased at Sunrise Tactical Supply, according to the Associated Press.

Federal law allows people 18 and older to legally purchase long guns, including this kind of assault weapon. *With no criminal record, Cruz cleared an instant background check via the FBI criminal database.
*
Florida shooting suspect bought gun legally, authorities say


----------



## bodecea

kaz said:


> nat4900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> A better civics lesson for leftist children
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An even better :civic lesson for leftist children" will be on election days.......LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And?
> 
> And still, as Tilly pointed out, you keep running from my question.  So you'd support an NRA rally in school?
Click to expand...

Go ahead and try to hold one.


----------



## kaz

nat4900 said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you noticed neither Nat nor any other Leftie will answer whether they’d accept NRA, Anti immigration or Pro Wall rallies/marches on school time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NON, NO.....have at it........Let's see how many kids will march.....Start organizing.......(maybe even ask the NRA for some money to do so)...........LOL
Click to expand...


I suppose I walked into that one.  Leftists teachers will slam their grades and the leftist children will go fascist on them.

Does it bother you at all that children in this country are no longer free to state their views unless they are leftists?  Does that bother you at all?  In the United States of America?

I have two daughters and that was a constantly difficult discussion with them for real why they had to hide their political views in their own schools right here in America.  They're both libertarians like their old man.  We just believe government should be the last solution, not the first one.

When you talk about Republicans being "Nazis," wow


----------



## Tilly

nat4900 said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Best lesson they could get is that they do it on their own time and not on taxpayers money.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YES, abolish ALL field trips.....Let these kids do it on weekends, correct?
Click to expand...

Who said abolish all field trips?
I can see why you need to set up strawmen though.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

IsaacNewton said:


> Witchit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Watch: Students Put Pencils Down, Walk Out in Gun Protests
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thousands of students across the D.C. area staged walkouts Wednesday to protest gun violence, one month after the deadly shooting inside a high school in Parkland, Florida.
> 
> Police cruisers escorted hundreds of students from Montgomery Blair High School as they marched through Silver Spring, Maryland, carrying signs that said "Protect Children, Not Guns" and "Our Blood, Your Hands."
> 
> The walkout is one of the first of many in the region.
> 
> The first large-scale, coordinated national demonstration is planned for 10 a.m. Wednesday, when organizers of the Women's March called for a 17-minute walkout -- with one minute for each of the 17 students and staff members killed in Florida. Many organizers and participants are using the #enough hashtag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thousands of Students Are Walking Out of School in Nationwide Protests. Here’s Why
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 1969 Supreme Court ruling on the case _Tinker v. Des Moines Independent Community School District_ makes it clear that students don’t “shed their constitutional rights to freedom of speech or expression at the schoolhouse gate.” But that does come with some caveats and complications.
> 
> 
> First, it only applies to public schools. “This is because public schools are run by the government and private schools aren’t, and the First Amendment only controls what the government can and can’t do,” the ACLU explains on its “Know Your Rights” page. Students at private schools can be stopped from participating in protests like the #Enough National School walkout, and students should consult with their teachers and school administrators and know what the policies are regarding protests or absences.
> Second, free speech in schools extends “as long as you don’t disrupt the functioning of the school or violate the school’s content-neutral policies,” the ACLU explains, and what is “disruptive” is contextual. If deemed disruptive, “schools can stop students from participating,” according to CNN.
> Third, you can be punished for participating — not over what you are protesting, but for being absent from class. “The exact punishment you could face will vary by your state, school district, and school,” the ACLU explains. “Find out more by reading the policies of your school and school district. If you’re planning to miss a class or two, look at the policy for unexcused absences.” If planned ahead with parents, students may be able to be signed out of a class by a parent.
> Finally, schools are mandated to be guardians to their students. “Schools stand in what’s known as loco parentis, so we don’t simply release our students into the ether,” Francisco Negron, the Chief Legal Officer at the National School Boards Association, told NPR. Negron issued guidance to schools ahead of the walkouts. “Chief among our recommendations is that to the extent possible, school districts should plan ahead and engage your students, parents, and stakeholders,” the checklist reads. Teachers also have a complex position when it comes to protesting; they can often protest on their own time, but not during class time, according to CNN.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Next nationwide protest is March 24th, and I will be attending that one.
> 
> March for our Lives
> 
> Parkland student: My generation won't stand for this (Opinion) - CNN
> 
> Activists Lay Thousands of Shoes Outside U.S. Capitol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Activists placed thousands of pairs of shoes on the lawn outside the Capitol in Washington, D.C. Tuesday to memorialize children killed by gun violence.
> 
> The demonstration was planned by international advocacy group Avaaz to represent the number of children killed by guns since the Sandy Hook Elementary School shooting in 2012, CBS News reports.
> 
> The demonstration was based on research by the American Academy of Pediatrics that found that 1,300 children die from gun shot wounds in the U.S. annually, or about three daily. Thus the display featured 7,000 pairs of shoes.
> 
> The protestors assembled the empty shoes on the southeast lawn from 8:30 a.m. to 2 p.m. in an effort to push Congress for gun reform.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 182517
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I turned on the radio this morning and you should hear conservatives talk about these kids. They are monkeys throwing their feces at children. It's disgusting.
> 
> We've arrived at a place where America's children are screaming at adults that they are tired of being slaughtered and murdered for showing up to school. But conservatives have their head so far up the nRA's ass that they will even disparage children.
> 
> There is no bottom for conservatives anymore. They follow their only god, the Republican Politburo, with absolute obedience on their knees now. There is no morality or decency left in them. Now they even denigrate children.
Click to expand...


Oh whatever... their chances are far greater of dying in a texting while driving accident (11 per day) than being shot.  Matter of fact, their chances of being shot are virtually 0.


----------



## Tilly

nat4900 said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. Also I read that some parents were being told it’s a memorial/vigil and are not being told it’s political and anti gun. I suspect there would be fewer students present if these parents were told of the actual agenda, and also there would be fewer if students weren’t being pressurised by being told they are uncaring etc - as your post earlier pointed out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, the march may be a great time and opportunity for the NRA to tempt these kids to buy themselves n assault rifle....That may mitigate and satisfy your indignation over the march.
Click to expand...

It would be a great opportunity for the kids to ask why their schools do nothing to protect them and why the authorities allowed their classmates to be slaughtered when the loony perp had been flagged up almost 40 times and even stated what he intended to do. 
Of course the reason none of this has been raised by the teachers is it would interfere with their rabid obsession with taking peoples rights away.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

IsaacNewton said:


> Witchit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Watch: Students Put Pencils Down, Walk Out in Gun Protests
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thousands of students across the D.C. area staged walkouts Wednesday to protest gun violence, one month after the deadly shooting inside a high school in Parkland, Florida.
> 
> Police cruisers escorted hundreds of students from Montgomery Blair High School as they marched through Silver Spring, Maryland, carrying signs that said "Protect Children, Not Guns" and "Our Blood, Your Hands."
> 
> The walkout is one of the first of many in the region.
> 
> The first large-scale, coordinated national demonstration is planned for 10 a.m. Wednesday, when organizers of the Women's March called for a 17-minute walkout -- with one minute for each of the 17 students and staff members killed in Florida. Many organizers and participants are using the #enough hashtag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thousands of Students Are Walking Out of School in Nationwide Protests. Here’s Why
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 1969 Supreme Court ruling on the case _Tinker v. Des Moines Independent Community School District_ makes it clear that students don’t “shed their constitutional rights to freedom of speech or expression at the schoolhouse gate.” But that does come with some caveats and complications.
> 
> 
> First, it only applies to public schools. “This is because public schools are run by the government and private schools aren’t, and the First Amendment only controls what the government can and can’t do,” the ACLU explains on its “Know Your Rights” page. Students at private schools can be stopped from participating in protests like the #Enough National School walkout, and students should consult with their teachers and school administrators and know what the policies are regarding protests or absences.
> Second, free speech in schools extends “as long as you don’t disrupt the functioning of the school or violate the school’s content-neutral policies,” the ACLU explains, and what is “disruptive” is contextual. If deemed disruptive, “schools can stop students from participating,” according to CNN.
> Third, you can be punished for participating — not over what you are protesting, but for being absent from class. “The exact punishment you could face will vary by your state, school district, and school,” the ACLU explains. “Find out more by reading the policies of your school and school district. If you’re planning to miss a class or two, look at the policy for unexcused absences.” If planned ahead with parents, students may be able to be signed out of a class by a parent.
> Finally, schools are mandated to be guardians to their students. “Schools stand in what’s known as loco parentis, so we don’t simply release our students into the ether,” Francisco Negron, the Chief Legal Officer at the National School Boards Association, told NPR. Negron issued guidance to schools ahead of the walkouts. “Chief among our recommendations is that to the extent possible, school districts should plan ahead and engage your students, parents, and stakeholders,” the checklist reads. Teachers also have a complex position when it comes to protesting; they can often protest on their own time, but not during class time, according to CNN.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Next nationwide protest is March 24th, and I will be attending that one.
> 
> March for our Lives
> 
> Parkland student: My generation won't stand for this (Opinion) - CNN
> 
> Activists Lay Thousands of Shoes Outside U.S. Capitol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Activists placed thousands of pairs of shoes on the lawn outside the Capitol in Washington, D.C. Tuesday to memorialize children killed by gun violence.
> 
> The demonstration was planned by international advocacy group Avaaz to represent the number of children killed by guns since the Sandy Hook Elementary School shooting in 2012, CBS News reports.
> 
> The demonstration was based on research by the American Academy of Pediatrics that found that 1,300 children die from gun shot wounds in the U.S. annually, or about three daily. Thus the display featured 7,000 pairs of shoes.
> 
> The protestors assembled the empty shoes on the southeast lawn from 8:30 a.m. to 2 p.m. in an effort to push Congress for gun reform.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 182517
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I turned on the radio this morning and you should hear conservatives talk about these kids. They are monkeys throwing their feces at children. It's disgusting.
> 
> We've arrived at a place where America's children are screaming at adults that they are tired of being slaughtered and murdered for showing up to school. But conservatives have their head so far up the nRA's ass that they will even disparage children.
> 
> There is no bottom for conservatives anymore. They follow their only god, the Republican Politburo, with absolute obedience on their knees now. There is no morality or decency left in them. Now they even denigrate children.
Click to expand...


If a child screams at an adult he should get a good bitch slap in the face.


----------



## kaz

featherlite said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nat4900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Protests should be outside school. One weekend protest doesn't make up for any number of weekday protests in school
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BEST civic lesson those kids could ever have........(careful, those kids willl be voting soon......lol)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nah, t hey'd be better served taking actual civics lessons rather than this stupid shit or learning about my two mommies and putting condoms on cucumbers.  That's how we end up with the likes of, well, you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A better civics lesson for leftist children would be to teach them how we run elections in this country and the Constitutional way to amend the Constitution.  Federal powers like immigration control would be another good thing to teach leftist children.  Gun rights.  They have a shit load they're not learning in civics now.
> 
> Learning to be leftist stooges manipulated and used by their parents can wait until later
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We should also include how our elections are rigged and how both parties have a huge stake in manipulating the American people. The first step should probably be to free them from this right /left lock in step merry go round.
> 
> I agree, Immigration does need an over haul.
Click to expand...


Our elections are rigged?  So you're calling Obama a stupid ass wipe?  He has a personal message here just for you to tell you that you're wrong.


And again, I said I do NOT want politics in the schools.  Not mine, and not yours as you advocate yet again here


----------



## bodecea

Lucy Hamilton said:


> nat4900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Be a good time for the Obama loving Parkland sheriff to explain why his men sat outside and let kids get mass murdered too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps those police were OUTGUNNED by some kid who was able to purchase an assault weapon with NO background check???........Just theorizing here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ^^^^ An AR-15 is not an assault weapon.
Click to expand...

Those students were not assaulted.....


----------



## J.E.D

Billy_Kinetta said:


> J.E.D said:
> 
> 
> 
> these students aren’t there under their school’s guidance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, now THAT'S funny.
Click to expand...

Link?


----------



## kaz

bodecea said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nat4900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> A better civics lesson for leftist children
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An even better :civic lesson for leftist children" will be on election days.......LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And?
> 
> And still, as Tilly pointed out, you keep running from my question.  So you'd support an NRA rally in school?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Go ahead and try to hold one.
Click to expand...


I already said mea culpa on that.  You're right, the leftist teachers will pound any conservative rally into submission with grades, suspensions and expulsions.

You're the fascists, you're right.  You'll win.



Tell me again how "Republicans" are the Nazis while no one but leftists have free speech in our schools, and you like it just that way


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

J.E.D said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J.E.D said:
> 
> 
> 
> these students aren’t there under their school’s guidance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, now THAT'S funny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link?
Click to expand...


I'll give you multiple links:


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

bodecea said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nat4900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. Also I read that some parents were being told it’s a memorial/vigil and are not being told it’s political and anti gun. I suspect there would be fewer students present if these parents were told of the actual agenda, and also there would be fewer if students weren’t being pressurised by being told they are uncaring etc - as your post earlier pointed out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, the march may be a great time and opportunity for the NRA to tempt these kids to buy themselves n assault rifle....That may mitigate and satisfy your indignation over the march.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Be a good time for the Obama loving Parkland sheriff to explain why his men sat outside and let kids get mass murdered too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Obama loving".....he has declared his love for Former President Obama?   Link to that declaration......?
Click to expand...


Well Scott Israel loves Hillary and served on her Florida Leadership Team and campaigned for Hillary so he must love Obama, he's not a Republican he's a Democrat.





















^^^^ These stupid children should be protesting Scott Israel and Broward County Keystone Cops protesting about why they ignored 18 calls about Nikolas Cruz and why Scott Israel and his Deputies did nothing to prevent the school shooting when they were forewarned Cruz was an unhinged nut.


----------



## Weatherman2020

IsaacNewton said:


> Witchit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Watch: Students Put Pencils Down, Walk Out in Gun Protests
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thousands of students across the D.C. area staged walkouts Wednesday to protest gun violence, one month after the deadly shooting inside a high school in Parkland, Florida.
> 
> Police cruisers escorted hundreds of students from Montgomery Blair High School as they marched through Silver Spring, Maryland, carrying signs that said "Protect Children, Not Guns" and "Our Blood, Your Hands."
> 
> The walkout is one of the first of many in the region.
> 
> The first large-scale, coordinated national demonstration is planned for 10 a.m. Wednesday, when organizers of the Women's March called for a 17-minute walkout -- with one minute for each of the 17 students and staff members killed in Florida. Many organizers and participants are using the #enough hashtag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thousands of Students Are Walking Out of School in Nationwide Protests. Here’s Why
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 1969 Supreme Court ruling on the case _Tinker v. Des Moines Independent Community School District_ makes it clear that students don’t “shed their constitutional rights to freedom of speech or expression at the schoolhouse gate.” But that does come with some caveats and complications.
> 
> 
> First, it only applies to public schools. “This is because public schools are run by the government and private schools aren’t, and the First Amendment only controls what the government can and can’t do,” the ACLU explains on its “Know Your Rights” page. Students at private schools can be stopped from participating in protests like the #Enough National School walkout, and students should consult with their teachers and school administrators and know what the policies are regarding protests or absences.
> Second, free speech in schools extends “as long as you don’t disrupt the functioning of the school or violate the school’s content-neutral policies,” the ACLU explains, and what is “disruptive” is contextual. If deemed disruptive, “schools can stop students from participating,” according to CNN.
> Third, you can be punished for participating — not over what you are protesting, but for being absent from class. “The exact punishment you could face will vary by your state, school district, and school,” the ACLU explains. “Find out more by reading the policies of your school and school district. If you’re planning to miss a class or two, look at the policy for unexcused absences.” If planned ahead with parents, students may be able to be signed out of a class by a parent.
> Finally, schools are mandated to be guardians to their students. “Schools stand in what’s known as loco parentis, so we don’t simply release our students into the ether,” Francisco Negron, the Chief Legal Officer at the National School Boards Association, told NPR. Negron issued guidance to schools ahead of the walkouts. “Chief among our recommendations is that to the extent possible, school districts should plan ahead and engage your students, parents, and stakeholders,” the checklist reads. Teachers also have a complex position when it comes to protesting; they can often protest on their own time, but not during class time, according to CNN.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Next nationwide protest is March 24th, and I will be attending that one.
> 
> March for our Lives
> 
> Parkland student: My generation won't stand for this (Opinion) - CNN
> 
> Activists Lay Thousands of Shoes Outside U.S. Capitol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Activists placed thousands of pairs of shoes on the lawn outside the Capitol in Washington, D.C. Tuesday to memorialize children killed by gun violence.
> 
> The demonstration was planned by international advocacy group Avaaz to represent the number of children killed by guns since the Sandy Hook Elementary School shooting in 2012, CBS News reports.
> 
> The demonstration was based on research by the American Academy of Pediatrics that found that 1,300 children die from gun shot wounds in the U.S. annually, or about three daily. Thus the display featured 7,000 pairs of shoes.
> 
> The protestors assembled the empty shoes on the southeast lawn from 8:30 a.m. to 2 p.m. in an effort to push Congress for gun reform.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 182517
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I turned on the radio this morning and you should hear conservatives talk about these kids. They are monkeys throwing their feces at children. It's disgusting.
> 
> We've arrived at a place where America's children are screaming at adults that they are tired of being slaughtered and murdered for showing up to school. But conservatives have their head so far up the nRA's ass that they will even disparage children.
> 
> There is no bottom for conservatives anymore. They follow their only god, the Republican Politburo, with absolute obedience on their knees now. There is no morality or decency left in them. Now they even denigrate children.
Click to expand...

Takes a special kind of stupid to let laundry soap eating gender confused children create Constitutional policy.


----------



## IsaacNewton

Soggy in NOLA said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Witchit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Watch: Students Put Pencils Down, Walk Out in Gun Protests
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thousands of students across the D.C. area staged walkouts Wednesday to protest gun violence, one month after the deadly shooting inside a high school in Parkland, Florida.
> 
> Police cruisers escorted hundreds of students from Montgomery Blair High School as they marched through Silver Spring, Maryland, carrying signs that said "Protect Children, Not Guns" and "Our Blood, Your Hands."
> 
> The walkout is one of the first of many in the region.
> 
> The first large-scale, coordinated national demonstration is planned for 10 a.m. Wednesday, when organizers of the Women's March called for a 17-minute walkout -- with one minute for each of the 17 students and staff members killed in Florida. Many organizers and participants are using the #enough hashtag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thousands of Students Are Walking Out of School in Nationwide Protests. Here’s Why
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 1969 Supreme Court ruling on the case _Tinker v. Des Moines Independent Community School District_ makes it clear that students don’t “shed their constitutional rights to freedom of speech or expression at the schoolhouse gate.” But that does come with some caveats and complications.
> 
> 
> First, it only applies to public schools. “This is because public schools are run by the government and private schools aren’t, and the First Amendment only controls what the government can and can’t do,” the ACLU explains on its “Know Your Rights” page. Students at private schools can be stopped from participating in protests like the #Enough National School walkout, and students should consult with their teachers and school administrators and know what the policies are regarding protests or absences.
> Second, free speech in schools extends “as long as you don’t disrupt the functioning of the school or violate the school’s content-neutral policies,” the ACLU explains, and what is “disruptive” is contextual. If deemed disruptive, “schools can stop students from participating,” according to CNN.
> Third, you can be punished for participating — not over what you are protesting, but for being absent from class. “The exact punishment you could face will vary by your state, school district, and school,” the ACLU explains. “Find out more by reading the policies of your school and school district. If you’re planning to miss a class or two, look at the policy for unexcused absences.” If planned ahead with parents, students may be able to be signed out of a class by a parent.
> Finally, schools are mandated to be guardians to their students. “Schools stand in what’s known as loco parentis, so we don’t simply release our students into the ether,” Francisco Negron, the Chief Legal Officer at the National School Boards Association, told NPR. Negron issued guidance to schools ahead of the walkouts. “Chief among our recommendations is that to the extent possible, school districts should plan ahead and engage your students, parents, and stakeholders,” the checklist reads. Teachers also have a complex position when it comes to protesting; they can often protest on their own time, but not during class time, according to CNN.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Next nationwide protest is March 24th, and I will be attending that one.
> 
> March for our Lives
> 
> Parkland student: My generation won't stand for this (Opinion) - CNN
> 
> Activists Lay Thousands of Shoes Outside U.S. Capitol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Activists placed thousands of pairs of shoes on the lawn outside the Capitol in Washington, D.C. Tuesday to memorialize children killed by gun violence.
> 
> The demonstration was planned by international advocacy group Avaaz to represent the number of children killed by guns since the Sandy Hook Elementary School shooting in 2012, CBS News reports.
> 
> The demonstration was based on research by the American Academy of Pediatrics that found that 1,300 children die from gun shot wounds in the U.S. annually, or about three daily. Thus the display featured 7,000 pairs of shoes.
> 
> The protestors assembled the empty shoes on the southeast lawn from 8:30 a.m. to 2 p.m. in an effort to push Congress for gun reform.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 182517
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I turned on the radio this morning and you should hear conservatives talk about these kids. They are monkeys throwing their feces at children. It's disgusting.
> 
> We've arrived at a place where America's children are screaming at adults that they are tired of being slaughtered and murdered for showing up to school. But conservatives have their head so far up the nRA's ass that they will even disparage children.
> 
> There is no bottom for conservatives anymore. They follow their only god, the Republican Politburo, with absolute obedience on their knees now. There is no morality or decency left in them. Now they even denigrate children.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If a child screams at an adult he should get a good bitch slap in the face.
Click to expand...


Tada.


----------



## bodecea

Soggy in NOLA said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Witchit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Watch: Students Put Pencils Down, Walk Out in Gun Protests
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thousands of students across the D.C. area staged walkouts Wednesday to protest gun violence, one month after the deadly shooting inside a high school in Parkland, Florida.
> 
> Police cruisers escorted hundreds of students from Montgomery Blair High School as they marched through Silver Spring, Maryland, carrying signs that said "Protect Children, Not Guns" and "Our Blood, Your Hands."
> 
> The walkout is one of the first of many in the region.
> 
> The first large-scale, coordinated national demonstration is planned for 10 a.m. Wednesday, when organizers of the Women's March called for a 17-minute walkout -- with one minute for each of the 17 students and staff members killed in Florida. Many organizers and participants are using the #enough hashtag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thousands of Students Are Walking Out of School in Nationwide Protests. Here’s Why
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 1969 Supreme Court ruling on the case _Tinker v. Des Moines Independent Community School District_ makes it clear that students don’t “shed their constitutional rights to freedom of speech or expression at the schoolhouse gate.” But that does come with some caveats and complications.
> 
> 
> First, it only applies to public schools. “This is because public schools are run by the government and private schools aren’t, and the First Amendment only controls what the government can and can’t do,” the ACLU explains on its “Know Your Rights” page. Students at private schools can be stopped from participating in protests like the #Enough National School walkout, and students should consult with their teachers and school administrators and know what the policies are regarding protests or absences.
> Second, free speech in schools extends “as long as you don’t disrupt the functioning of the school or violate the school’s content-neutral policies,” the ACLU explains, and what is “disruptive” is contextual. If deemed disruptive, “schools can stop students from participating,” according to CNN.
> Third, you can be punished for participating — not over what you are protesting, but for being absent from class. “The exact punishment you could face will vary by your state, school district, and school,” the ACLU explains. “Find out more by reading the policies of your school and school district. If you’re planning to miss a class or two, look at the policy for unexcused absences.” If planned ahead with parents, students may be able to be signed out of a class by a parent.
> Finally, schools are mandated to be guardians to their students. “Schools stand in what’s known as loco parentis, so we don’t simply release our students into the ether,” Francisco Negron, the Chief Legal Officer at the National School Boards Association, told NPR. Negron issued guidance to schools ahead of the walkouts. “Chief among our recommendations is that to the extent possible, school districts should plan ahead and engage your students, parents, and stakeholders,” the checklist reads. Teachers also have a complex position when it comes to protesting; they can often protest on their own time, but not during class time, according to CNN.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Next nationwide protest is March 24th, and I will be attending that one.
> 
> March for our Lives
> 
> Parkland student: My generation won't stand for this (Opinion) - CNN
> 
> Activists Lay Thousands of Shoes Outside U.S. Capitol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Activists placed thousands of pairs of shoes on the lawn outside the Capitol in Washington, D.C. Tuesday to memorialize children killed by gun violence.
> 
> The demonstration was planned by international advocacy group Avaaz to represent the number of children killed by guns since the Sandy Hook Elementary School shooting in 2012, CBS News reports.
> 
> The demonstration was based on research by the American Academy of Pediatrics that found that 1,300 children die from gun shot wounds in the U.S. annually, or about three daily. Thus the display featured 7,000 pairs of shoes.
> 
> The protestors assembled the empty shoes on the southeast lawn from 8:30 a.m. to 2 p.m. in an effort to push Congress for gun reform.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 182517
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I turned on the radio this morning and you should hear conservatives talk about these kids. They are monkeys throwing their feces at children. It's disgusting.
> 
> We've arrived at a place where America's children are screaming at adults that they are tired of being slaughtered and murdered for showing up to school. But conservatives have their head so far up the nRA's ass that they will even disparage children.
> 
> There is no bottom for conservatives anymore. They follow their only god, the Republican Politburo, with absolute obedience on their knees now. There is no morality or decency left in them. Now they even denigrate children.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If a child screams at an adult he should get a good bitch slap in the face.
Click to expand...

Or....maybe just shoot him?


----------



## toobfreak

Witchit said:


> Thousands of students across the D.C. area staged walkouts Wednesday to protest gun violence, one month after the deadly shooting inside a high school in Parkland, Florida.



*Good!*  I hope they enjoy it when they are in school all summer long now!   Too bad they are appealing to people who have no control over school shootings and are being used by their pink pussy pretty mommies and daddies to push a pretty pink political agenda just to ban guns which will never happen.

If any of these jerks had a brain, they'd be pushing for greater safety at home in their schools where the violence occurs and an investigation into why their government-operated schools keep leading children to want to murder other kids and teachers IN SCHOOL?


----------



## twilson

These teenagers now don't understand what's really going on they hear about the crime that has been done and talk about it like they know every little detail. They shouldn't walkout because the gun laws are not that good if you want to make a change stay in class and get that diploma and fight the law from the in side.


----------



## featherlite

kaz said:


> featherlite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> featherlite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Witchit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. Activists. That would be the complete opposite of T&P.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every single one of those students should be suspended for at least 5 days.
> 
> If they had my father for a teacher they'd lose 10 points off their final grade as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm glad you arent a teacher. These shootings are directly effecting students. Id be more worried if they were turning a blind eye to this ongoing mess.
> *The right to join with fellow citizens in protest or peaceful assembly is critical to a functioning democracy and at the core of the First Amendment.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You think school is for staging protests?  Actually, their own time is for that.  Another reason our schools have such shitty return for all the good money we sink into them.
> 
> School is for learning.  Weekends, evenings, do whatever the hell you want.  When your homework is done.
> 
> So if they were staging a pro-NRA or a pro-wall demonstration, you'd be for that too, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If these students werent the ones getting shot while learning, Id probably agree with you.
> A pro NRA ( you baffoons think the NRA needs a demonstration lol) or a pro wall ?    I would accept their right to demonstrate.
> 
> Im just glad many  gun owners dont agree with you all here.
> 
> Turn the schools into mini prisons
> shut those snowflakes up and wish for a van to run over them
> keep the "gun free zone" farce in the forefront
> Dont deal with the people who should not have access.
> Students have no rights beyond what we let them have
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh please, cut the crap.  It's you who deny teachers and administrators trained in gun safety with CC permits the ability to defend themselves and their students and rely on the government who was outside directing traffic and waiting for the bullets to stop.
> 
> When reality backs up your rhetoric, then you can argue a point.
> 
> Featherbrain:  Let's make guns illegal in schools, then pretend criminals can't get them!  You know, like we made drugs illegal and now no one can get them!!!!
> 
> The NRA wasn't responsible for any deaths in Florida.  Your stupid plan was responsible for most of the 17 since statistically based on CC rates in Florida, there were roughly 15 teachers and administrators who had CC permits and no gun.  What good is a gun if you're not allowed to have it when you're being shot at?
Click to expand...


I never said the NRA was responsible, I was laughing at the thought of them needing support from their minnions.
 I'm also not against having a couple well trained armed school personel. I am against not regulating weapons and denying dangerous people from owning them. The right has one track /my way or the highway thinking and its f'ed up.


----------



## J.E.D

Soggy in NOLA said:


> J.E.D said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J.E.D said:
> 
> 
> 
> these students aren’t there under their school’s guidance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, now THAT'S funny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll give you multiple links:
> 
> View attachment 182612
Click to expand...

Sorry, I’m not interested in your used dildos


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

bodecea said:


> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Witchit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Watch: Students Put Pencils Down, Walk Out in Gun Protests
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thousands of students across the D.C. area staged walkouts Wednesday to protest gun violence, one month after the deadly shooting inside a high school in Parkland, Florida.
> 
> Police cruisers escorted hundreds of students from Montgomery Blair High School as they marched through Silver Spring, Maryland, carrying signs that said "Protect Children, Not Guns" and "Our Blood, Your Hands."
> 
> The walkout is one of the first of many in the region.
> 
> The first large-scale, coordinated national demonstration is planned for 10 a.m. Wednesday, when organizers of the Women's March called for a 17-minute walkout -- with one minute for each of the 17 students and staff members killed in Florida. Many organizers and participants are using the #enough hashtag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thousands of Students Are Walking Out of School in Nationwide Protests. Here’s Why
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 1969 Supreme Court ruling on the case _Tinker v. Des Moines Independent Community School District_ makes it clear that students don’t “shed their constitutional rights to freedom of speech or expression at the schoolhouse gate.” But that does come with some caveats and complications.
> 
> 
> First, it only applies to public schools. “This is because public schools are run by the government and private schools aren’t, and the First Amendment only controls what the government can and can’t do,” the ACLU explains on its “Know Your Rights” page. Students at private schools can be stopped from participating in protests like the #Enough National School walkout, and students should consult with their teachers and school administrators and know what the policies are regarding protests or absences.
> Second, free speech in schools extends “as long as you don’t disrupt the functioning of the school or violate the school’s content-neutral policies,” the ACLU explains, and what is “disruptive” is contextual. If deemed disruptive, “schools can stop students from participating,” according to CNN.
> Third, you can be punished for participating — not over what you are protesting, but for being absent from class. “The exact punishment you could face will vary by your state, school district, and school,” the ACLU explains. “Find out more by reading the policies of your school and school district. If you’re planning to miss a class or two, look at the policy for unexcused absences.” If planned ahead with parents, students may be able to be signed out of a class by a parent.
> Finally, schools are mandated to be guardians to their students. “Schools stand in what’s known as loco parentis, so we don’t simply release our students into the ether,” Francisco Negron, the Chief Legal Officer at the National School Boards Association, told NPR. Negron issued guidance to schools ahead of the walkouts. “Chief among our recommendations is that to the extent possible, school districts should plan ahead and engage your students, parents, and stakeholders,” the checklist reads. Teachers also have a complex position when it comes to protesting; they can often protest on their own time, but not during class time, according to CNN.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Next nationwide protest is March 24th, and I will be attending that one.
> 
> March for our Lives
> 
> Parkland student: My generation won't stand for this (Opinion) - CNN
> 
> Activists Lay Thousands of Shoes Outside U.S. Capitol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Activists placed thousands of pairs of shoes on the lawn outside the Capitol in Washington, D.C. Tuesday to memorialize children killed by gun violence.
> 
> The demonstration was planned by international advocacy group Avaaz to represent the number of children killed by guns since the Sandy Hook Elementary School shooting in 2012, CBS News reports.
> 
> The demonstration was based on research by the American Academy of Pediatrics that found that 1,300 children die from gun shot wounds in the U.S. annually, or about three daily. Thus the display featured 7,000 pairs of shoes.
> 
> The protestors assembled the empty shoes on the southeast lawn from 8:30 a.m. to 2 p.m. in an effort to push Congress for gun reform.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 182517
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I turned on the radio this morning and you should hear conservatives talk about these kids. They are monkeys throwing their feces at children. It's disgusting.
> 
> We've arrived at a place where America's children are screaming at adults that they are tired of being slaughtered and murdered for showing up to school. But conservatives have their head so far up the nRA's ass that they will even disparage children.
> 
> There is no bottom for conservatives anymore. They follow their only god, the Republican Politburo, with absolute obedience on their knees now. There is no morality or decency left in them. Now they even denigrate children.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If a child screams at an adult he should get a good bitch slap in the face.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or....maybe just shoot him?
Click to expand...


Of course not.  But, the unwillingness to discipline children is how we ended up with all these bratty little fuckers that think it's OK to skip school and participate in political grandstanding.  I guarantee, had I yelled at my parents, there'd have been hell to pay.


----------



## bodecea

Weatherman2020 said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Witchit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Watch: Students Put Pencils Down, Walk Out in Gun Protests
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thousands of students across the D.C. area staged walkouts Wednesday to protest gun violence, one month after the deadly shooting inside a high school in Parkland, Florida.
> 
> Police cruisers escorted hundreds of students from Montgomery Blair High School as they marched through Silver Spring, Maryland, carrying signs that said "Protect Children, Not Guns" and "Our Blood, Your Hands."
> 
> The walkout is one of the first of many in the region.
> 
> The first large-scale, coordinated national demonstration is planned for 10 a.m. Wednesday, when organizers of the Women's March called for a 17-minute walkout -- with one minute for each of the 17 students and staff members killed in Florida. Many organizers and participants are using the #enough hashtag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thousands of Students Are Walking Out of School in Nationwide Protests. Here’s Why
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 1969 Supreme Court ruling on the case _Tinker v. Des Moines Independent Community School District_ makes it clear that students don’t “shed their constitutional rights to freedom of speech or expression at the schoolhouse gate.” But that does come with some caveats and complications.
> 
> 
> First, it only applies to public schools. “This is because public schools are run by the government and private schools aren’t, and the First Amendment only controls what the government can and can’t do,” the ACLU explains on its “Know Your Rights” page. Students at private schools can be stopped from participating in protests like the #Enough National School walkout, and students should consult with their teachers and school administrators and know what the policies are regarding protests or absences.
> Second, free speech in schools extends “as long as you don’t disrupt the functioning of the school or violate the school’s content-neutral policies,” the ACLU explains, and what is “disruptive” is contextual. If deemed disruptive, “schools can stop students from participating,” according to CNN.
> Third, you can be punished for participating — not over what you are protesting, but for being absent from class. “The exact punishment you could face will vary by your state, school district, and school,” the ACLU explains. “Find out more by reading the policies of your school and school district. If you’re planning to miss a class or two, look at the policy for unexcused absences.” If planned ahead with parents, students may be able to be signed out of a class by a parent.
> Finally, schools are mandated to be guardians to their students. “Schools stand in what’s known as loco parentis, so we don’t simply release our students into the ether,” Francisco Negron, the Chief Legal Officer at the National School Boards Association, told NPR. Negron issued guidance to schools ahead of the walkouts. “Chief among our recommendations is that to the extent possible, school districts should plan ahead and engage your students, parents, and stakeholders,” the checklist reads. Teachers also have a complex position when it comes to protesting; they can often protest on their own time, but not during class time, according to CNN.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Next nationwide protest is March 24th, and I will be attending that one.
> 
> March for our Lives
> 
> Parkland student: My generation won't stand for this (Opinion) - CNN
> 
> Activists Lay Thousands of Shoes Outside U.S. Capitol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Activists placed thousands of pairs of shoes on the lawn outside the Capitol in Washington, D.C. Tuesday to memorialize children killed by gun violence.
> 
> The demonstration was planned by international advocacy group Avaaz to represent the number of children killed by guns since the Sandy Hook Elementary School shooting in 2012, CBS News reports.
> 
> The demonstration was based on research by the American Academy of Pediatrics that found that 1,300 children die from gun shot wounds in the U.S. annually, or about three daily. Thus the display featured 7,000 pairs of shoes.
> 
> The protestors assembled the empty shoes on the southeast lawn from 8:30 a.m. to 2 p.m. in an effort to push Congress for gun reform.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 182517
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I turned on the radio this morning and you should hear conservatives talk about these kids. They are monkeys throwing their feces at children. It's disgusting.
> 
> We've arrived at a place where America's children are screaming at adults that they are tired of being slaughtered and murdered for showing up to school. But conservatives have their head so far up the nRA's ass that they will even disparage children.
> 
> There is no bottom for conservatives anymore. They follow their only god, the Republican Politburo, with absolute obedience on their knees now. There is no morality or decency left in them. Now they even denigrate children.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Takes a special kind of stupid to let laundry soap eating gender confused children create Constitutional policy.
Click to expand...

Takes a special kind of stupid to think that all those students...or even more than a very few of them are eating laundry soap.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

bodecea said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nat4900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Be a good time for the Obama loving Parkland sheriff to explain why his men sat outside and let kids get mass murdered too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps those police were OUTGUNNED by some kid who was able to purchase an assault weapon with NO background check???........Just theorizing here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ^^^^ An AR-15 is not an assault weapon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those students were not assaulted.....
Click to expand...


An AR-15 is not an assault weapon, nat said Nikolas Cruz was able to purchase an assault weapon, well an AR-15 is not an assault weapon.


----------



## kaz

featherlite said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> featherlite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> featherlite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> 
> Every single one of those students should be suspended for at least 5 days.
> 
> If they had my father for a teacher they'd lose 10 points off their final grade as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad you arent a teacher. These shootings are directly effecting students. Id be more worried if they were turning a blind eye to this ongoing mess.
> *The right to join with fellow citizens in protest or peaceful assembly is critical to a functioning democracy and at the core of the First Amendment.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You think school is for staging protests?  Actually, their own time is for that.  Another reason our schools have such shitty return for all the good money we sink into them.
> 
> School is for learning.  Weekends, evenings, do whatever the hell you want.  When your homework is done.
> 
> So if they were staging a pro-NRA or a pro-wall demonstration, you'd be for that too, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If these students werent the ones getting shot while learning, Id probably agree with you.
> A pro NRA ( you baffoons think the NRA needs a demonstration lol) or a pro wall ?    I would accept their right to demonstrate.
> 
> Im just glad many  gun owners dont agree with you all here.
> 
> Turn the schools into mini prisons
> shut those snowflakes up and wish for a van to run over them
> keep the "gun free zone" farce in the forefront
> Dont deal with the people who should not have access.
> Students have no rights beyond what we let them have
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh please, cut the crap.  It's you who deny teachers and administrators trained in gun safety with CC permits the ability to defend themselves and their students and rely on the government who was outside directing traffic and waiting for the bullets to stop.
> 
> When reality backs up your rhetoric, then you can argue a point.
> 
> Featherbrain:  Let's make guns illegal in schools, then pretend criminals can't get them!  You know, like we made drugs illegal and now no one can get them!!!!
> 
> The NRA wasn't responsible for any deaths in Florida.  Your stupid plan was responsible for most of the 17 since statistically based on CC rates in Florida, there were roughly 15 teachers and administrators who had CC permits and no gun.  What good is a gun if you're not allowed to have it when you're being shot at?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never said the NRA was responsible, I was laughing at the thought of them needing support from their minnions.
> I'm also not against having a couple well trained armed school personel. I am against not regulating weapons and denying dangerous people from owning them. The right has one track /my way or the highway thinking and its f'ed up.
Click to expand...


Ah, so you admit you are a "minion" of the ACLU, NAACP, NOW and unions?  Interesting.

Personally I just thought special interest groups were there because we have views.  Interesting how you think that special interests groups are only there so we could be their minions.

You would never be a hypocrite, so I'm sure this isn't a case where your standard flips on party, is it?


----------



## kaz

bodecea said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Witchit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Watch: Students Put Pencils Down, Walk Out in Gun Protests
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thousands of students across the D.C. area staged walkouts Wednesday to protest gun violence, one month after the deadly shooting inside a high school in Parkland, Florida.
> 
> Police cruisers escorted hundreds of students from Montgomery Blair High School as they marched through Silver Spring, Maryland, carrying signs that said "Protect Children, Not Guns" and "Our Blood, Your Hands."
> 
> The walkout is one of the first of many in the region.
> 
> The first large-scale, coordinated national demonstration is planned for 10 a.m. Wednesday, when organizers of the Women's March called for a 17-minute walkout -- with one minute for each of the 17 students and staff members killed in Florida. Many organizers and participants are using the #enough hashtag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thousands of Students Are Walking Out of School in Nationwide Protests. Here’s Why
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 1969 Supreme Court ruling on the case _Tinker v. Des Moines Independent Community School District_ makes it clear that students don’t “shed their constitutional rights to freedom of speech or expression at the schoolhouse gate.” But that does come with some caveats and complications.
> 
> 
> First, it only applies to public schools. “This is because public schools are run by the government and private schools aren’t, and the First Amendment only controls what the government can and can’t do,” the ACLU explains on its “Know Your Rights” page. Students at private schools can be stopped from participating in protests like the #Enough National School walkout, and students should consult with their teachers and school administrators and know what the policies are regarding protests or absences.
> Second, free speech in schools extends “as long as you don’t disrupt the functioning of the school or violate the school’s content-neutral policies,” the ACLU explains, and what is “disruptive” is contextual. If deemed disruptive, “schools can stop students from participating,” according to CNN.
> Third, you can be punished for participating — not over what you are protesting, but for being absent from class. “The exact punishment you could face will vary by your state, school district, and school,” the ACLU explains. “Find out more by reading the policies of your school and school district. If you’re planning to miss a class or two, look at the policy for unexcused absences.” If planned ahead with parents, students may be able to be signed out of a class by a parent.
> Finally, schools are mandated to be guardians to their students. “Schools stand in what’s known as loco parentis, so we don’t simply release our students into the ether,” Francisco Negron, the Chief Legal Officer at the National School Boards Association, told NPR. Negron issued guidance to schools ahead of the walkouts. “Chief among our recommendations is that to the extent possible, school districts should plan ahead and engage your students, parents, and stakeholders,” the checklist reads. Teachers also have a complex position when it comes to protesting; they can often protest on their own time, but not during class time, according to CNN.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Next nationwide protest is March 24th, and I will be attending that one.
> 
> March for our Lives
> 
> Parkland student: My generation won't stand for this (Opinion) - CNN
> 
> Activists Lay Thousands of Shoes Outside U.S. Capitol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Activists placed thousands of pairs of shoes on the lawn outside the Capitol in Washington, D.C. Tuesday to memorialize children killed by gun violence.
> 
> The demonstration was planned by international advocacy group Avaaz to represent the number of children killed by guns since the Sandy Hook Elementary School shooting in 2012, CBS News reports.
> 
> The demonstration was based on research by the American Academy of Pediatrics that found that 1,300 children die from gun shot wounds in the U.S. annually, or about three daily. Thus the display featured 7,000 pairs of shoes.
> 
> The protestors assembled the empty shoes on the southeast lawn from 8:30 a.m. to 2 p.m. in an effort to push Congress for gun reform.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 182517
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I turned on the radio this morning and you should hear conservatives talk about these kids. They are monkeys throwing their feces at children. It's disgusting.
> 
> We've arrived at a place where America's children are screaming at adults that they are tired of being slaughtered and murdered for showing up to school. But conservatives have their head so far up the nRA's ass that they will even disparage children.
> 
> There is no bottom for conservatives anymore. They follow their only god, the Republican Politburo, with absolute obedience on their knees now. There is no morality or decency left in them. Now they even denigrate children.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Takes a special kind of stupid to let laundry soap eating gender confused children create Constitutional policy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Takes a special kind of stupid to think that all those students...or even more than a very few of them are eating laundry soap.
Click to expand...


In fairness, most of them are not.  But in fairness to Weatherman, most of them are stupid enough to do it if they receive orders to do that from the DNC.

Look how all these leftists parents are prostituting their children for the cause with the walkout.  Unfortunately most of the kids will do the same to their children


----------



## IsaacNewton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nat4900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Be a good time for the Obama loving Parkland sheriff to explain why his men sat outside and let kids get mass murdered too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps those police were OUTGUNNED by some kid who was able to purchase an assault weapon with NO background check???........Just theorizing here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ^^^^ An AR-15 is not an assault weapon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those students were not assaulted.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> An AR-15 is not an assault weapon, nat said Nikolas Cruz was able to purchase an assault weapon, well an AR-15 is not an assault weapon.
Click to expand...


No, it's a tea set.


----------



## bodecea

Soggy in NOLA said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Witchit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Watch: Students Put Pencils Down, Walk Out in Gun Protests
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thousands of students across the D.C. area staged walkouts Wednesday to protest gun violence, one month after the deadly shooting inside a high school in Parkland, Florida.
> 
> Police cruisers escorted hundreds of students from Montgomery Blair High School as they marched through Silver Spring, Maryland, carrying signs that said "Protect Children, Not Guns" and "Our Blood, Your Hands."
> 
> The walkout is one of the first of many in the region.
> 
> The first large-scale, coordinated national demonstration is planned for 10 a.m. Wednesday, when organizers of the Women's March called for a 17-minute walkout -- with one minute for each of the 17 students and staff members killed in Florida. Many organizers and participants are using the #enough hashtag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thousands of Students Are Walking Out of School in Nationwide Protests. Here’s Why
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 1969 Supreme Court ruling on the case _Tinker v. Des Moines Independent Community School District_ makes it clear that students don’t “shed their constitutional rights to freedom of speech or expression at the schoolhouse gate.” But that does come with some caveats and complications.
> 
> 
> First, it only applies to public schools. “This is because public schools are run by the government and private schools aren’t, and the First Amendment only controls what the government can and can’t do,” the ACLU explains on its “Know Your Rights” page. Students at private schools can be stopped from participating in protests like the #Enough National School walkout, and students should consult with their teachers and school administrators and know what the policies are regarding protests or absences.
> Second, free speech in schools extends “as long as you don’t disrupt the functioning of the school or violate the school’s content-neutral policies,” the ACLU explains, and what is “disruptive” is contextual. If deemed disruptive, “schools can stop students from participating,” according to CNN.
> Third, you can be punished for participating — not over what you are protesting, but for being absent from class. “The exact punishment you could face will vary by your state, school district, and school,” the ACLU explains. “Find out more by reading the policies of your school and school district. If you’re planning to miss a class or two, look at the policy for unexcused absences.” If planned ahead with parents, students may be able to be signed out of a class by a parent.
> Finally, schools are mandated to be guardians to their students. “Schools stand in what’s known as loco parentis, so we don’t simply release our students into the ether,” Francisco Negron, the Chief Legal Officer at the National School Boards Association, told NPR. Negron issued guidance to schools ahead of the walkouts. “Chief among our recommendations is that to the extent possible, school districts should plan ahead and engage your students, parents, and stakeholders,” the checklist reads. Teachers also have a complex position when it comes to protesting; they can often protest on their own time, but not during class time, according to CNN.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Next nationwide protest is March 24th, and I will be attending that one.
> 
> March for our Lives
> 
> Parkland student: My generation won't stand for this (Opinion) - CNN
> 
> Activists Lay Thousands of Shoes Outside U.S. Capitol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Activists placed thousands of pairs of shoes on the lawn outside the Capitol in Washington, D.C. Tuesday to memorialize children killed by gun violence.
> 
> The demonstration was planned by international advocacy group Avaaz to represent the number of children killed by guns since the Sandy Hook Elementary School shooting in 2012, CBS News reports.
> 
> The demonstration was based on research by the American Academy of Pediatrics that found that 1,300 children die from gun shot wounds in the U.S. annually, or about three daily. Thus the display featured 7,000 pairs of shoes.
> 
> The protestors assembled the empty shoes on the southeast lawn from 8:30 a.m. to 2 p.m. in an effort to push Congress for gun reform.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 182517
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I turned on the radio this morning and you should hear conservatives talk about these kids. They are monkeys throwing their feces at children. It's disgusting.
> 
> We've arrived at a place where America's children are screaming at adults that they are tired of being slaughtered and murdered for showing up to school. But conservatives have their head so far up the nRA's ass that they will even disparage children.
> 
> There is no bottom for conservatives anymore. They follow their only god, the Republican Politburo, with absolute obedience on their knees now. There is no morality or decency left in them. Now they even denigrate children.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If a child screams at an adult he should get a good bitch slap in the face.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or....maybe just shoot him?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course not.  But, the unwillingness to discipline children is how we ended up with all these bratty little fuckers that think it's OK to skip school and participate in political grandstanding.  I guarantee, had I yelled at my parents, there'd have been hell to pay.
Click to expand...

So, you call students who are sick and tired of school violence "bratty little fuckers".   Thank you for showing clearly you are part of the problem.


----------



## bodecea

IsaacNewton said:


> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Witchit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Watch: Students Put Pencils Down, Walk Out in Gun Protests
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thousands of students across the D.C. area staged walkouts Wednesday to protest gun violence, one month after the deadly shooting inside a high school in Parkland, Florida.
> 
> Police cruisers escorted hundreds of students from Montgomery Blair High School as they marched through Silver Spring, Maryland, carrying signs that said "Protect Children, Not Guns" and "Our Blood, Your Hands."
> 
> The walkout is one of the first of many in the region.
> 
> The first large-scale, coordinated national demonstration is planned for 10 a.m. Wednesday, when organizers of the Women's March called for a 17-minute walkout -- with one minute for each of the 17 students and staff members killed in Florida. Many organizers and participants are using the #enough hashtag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thousands of Students Are Walking Out of School in Nationwide Protests. Here’s Why
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 1969 Supreme Court ruling on the case _Tinker v. Des Moines Independent Community School District_ makes it clear that students don’t “shed their constitutional rights to freedom of speech or expression at the schoolhouse gate.” But that does come with some caveats and complications.
> 
> 
> First, it only applies to public schools. “This is because public schools are run by the government and private schools aren’t, and the First Amendment only controls what the government can and can’t do,” the ACLU explains on its “Know Your Rights” page. Students at private schools can be stopped from participating in protests like the #Enough National School walkout, and students should consult with their teachers and school administrators and know what the policies are regarding protests or absences.
> Second, free speech in schools extends “as long as you don’t disrupt the functioning of the school or violate the school’s content-neutral policies,” the ACLU explains, and what is “disruptive” is contextual. If deemed disruptive, “schools can stop students from participating,” according to CNN.
> Third, you can be punished for participating — not over what you are protesting, but for being absent from class. “The exact punishment you could face will vary by your state, school district, and school,” the ACLU explains. “Find out more by reading the policies of your school and school district. If you’re planning to miss a class or two, look at the policy for unexcused absences.” If planned ahead with parents, students may be able to be signed out of a class by a parent.
> Finally, schools are mandated to be guardians to their students. “Schools stand in what’s known as loco parentis, so we don’t simply release our students into the ether,” Francisco Negron, the Chief Legal Officer at the National School Boards Association, told NPR. Negron issued guidance to schools ahead of the walkouts. “Chief among our recommendations is that to the extent possible, school districts should plan ahead and engage your students, parents, and stakeholders,” the checklist reads. Teachers also have a complex position when it comes to protesting; they can often protest on their own time, but not during class time, according to CNN.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Next nationwide protest is March 24th, and I will be attending that one.
> 
> March for our Lives
> 
> Parkland student: My generation won't stand for this (Opinion) - CNN
> 
> Activists Lay Thousands of Shoes Outside U.S. Capitol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Activists placed thousands of pairs of shoes on the lawn outside the Capitol in Washington, D.C. Tuesday to memorialize children killed by gun violence.
> 
> The demonstration was planned by international advocacy group Avaaz to represent the number of children killed by guns since the Sandy Hook Elementary School shooting in 2012, CBS News reports.
> 
> The demonstration was based on research by the American Academy of Pediatrics that found that 1,300 children die from gun shot wounds in the U.S. annually, or about three daily. Thus the display featured 7,000 pairs of shoes.
> 
> The protestors assembled the empty shoes on the southeast lawn from 8:30 a.m. to 2 p.m. in an effort to push Congress for gun reform.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 182517
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I turned on the radio this morning and you should hear conservatives talk about these kids. They are monkeys throwing their feces at children. It's disgusting.
> 
> We've arrived at a place where America's children are screaming at adults that they are tired of being slaughtered and murdered for showing up to school. But conservatives have their head so far up the nRA's ass that they will even disparage children.
> 
> There is no bottom for conservatives anymore. They follow their only god, the Republican Politburo, with absolute obedience on their knees now. There is no morality or decency left in them. Now they even denigrate children.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If a child screams at an adult he should get a good bitch slap in the face.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tada.
Click to expand...

Exactly...it's that "solve the problem thru violence" attitude that school shooters learn from some adults.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

IsaacNewton said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nat4900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Be a good time for the Obama loving Parkland sheriff to explain why his men sat outside and let kids get mass murdered too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps those police were OUTGUNNED by some kid who was able to purchase an assault weapon with NO background check???........Just theorizing here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ^^^^ An AR-15 is not an assault weapon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those students were not assaulted.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> An AR-15 is not an assault weapon, nat said Nikolas Cruz was able to purchase an assault weapon, well an AR-15 is not an assault weapon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it's a tea set.
Click to expand...


It's always good when we have people posting about guns who know nothing about guns.

The AR-15 is a semi-automatic sporting rifle it's not an assault weapon, the Remington ACR is an assault weapon, the AK-47 is an assault weapon, the Colt CM901 is an assault weapon, the AR-15 is not an assault weapon.


----------



## bodecea

kaz said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Witchit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Watch: Students Put Pencils Down, Walk Out in Gun Protests
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thousands of students across the D.C. area staged walkouts Wednesday to protest gun violence, one month after the deadly shooting inside a high school in Parkland, Florida.
> 
> Police cruisers escorted hundreds of students from Montgomery Blair High School as they marched through Silver Spring, Maryland, carrying signs that said "Protect Children, Not Guns" and "Our Blood, Your Hands."
> 
> The walkout is one of the first of many in the region.
> 
> The first large-scale, coordinated national demonstration is planned for 10 a.m. Wednesday, when organizers of the Women's March called for a 17-minute walkout -- with one minute for each of the 17 students and staff members killed in Florida. Many organizers and participants are using the #enough hashtag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thousands of Students Are Walking Out of School in Nationwide Protests. Here’s Why
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 1969 Supreme Court ruling on the case _Tinker v. Des Moines Independent Community School District_ makes it clear that students don’t “shed their constitutional rights to freedom of speech or expression at the schoolhouse gate.” But that does come with some caveats and complications.
> 
> 
> First, it only applies to public schools. “This is because public schools are run by the government and private schools aren’t, and the First Amendment only controls what the government can and can’t do,” the ACLU explains on its “Know Your Rights” page. Students at private schools can be stopped from participating in protests like the #Enough National School walkout, and students should consult with their teachers and school administrators and know what the policies are regarding protests or absences.
> Second, free speech in schools extends “as long as you don’t disrupt the functioning of the school or violate the school’s content-neutral policies,” the ACLU explains, and what is “disruptive” is contextual. If deemed disruptive, “schools can stop students from participating,” according to CNN.
> Third, you can be punished for participating — not over what you are protesting, but for being absent from class. “The exact punishment you could face will vary by your state, school district, and school,” the ACLU explains. “Find out more by reading the policies of your school and school district. If you’re planning to miss a class or two, look at the policy for unexcused absences.” If planned ahead with parents, students may be able to be signed out of a class by a parent.
> Finally, schools are mandated to be guardians to their students. “Schools stand in what’s known as loco parentis, so we don’t simply release our students into the ether,” Francisco Negron, the Chief Legal Officer at the National School Boards Association, told NPR. Negron issued guidance to schools ahead of the walkouts. “Chief among our recommendations is that to the extent possible, school districts should plan ahead and engage your students, parents, and stakeholders,” the checklist reads. Teachers also have a complex position when it comes to protesting; they can often protest on their own time, but not during class time, according to CNN.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Next nationwide protest is March 24th, and I will be attending that one.
> 
> March for our Lives
> 
> Parkland student: My generation won't stand for this (Opinion) - CNN
> 
> Activists Lay Thousands of Shoes Outside U.S. Capitol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Activists placed thousands of pairs of shoes on the lawn outside the Capitol in Washington, D.C. Tuesday to memorialize children killed by gun violence.
> 
> The demonstration was planned by international advocacy group Avaaz to represent the number of children killed by guns since the Sandy Hook Elementary School shooting in 2012, CBS News reports.
> 
> The demonstration was based on research by the American Academy of Pediatrics that found that 1,300 children die from gun shot wounds in the U.S. annually, or about three daily. Thus the display featured 7,000 pairs of shoes.
> 
> The protestors assembled the empty shoes on the southeast lawn from 8:30 a.m. to 2 p.m. in an effort to push Congress for gun reform.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 182517
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I turned on the radio this morning and you should hear conservatives talk about these kids. They are monkeys throwing their feces at children. It's disgusting.
> 
> We've arrived at a place where America's children are screaming at adults that they are tired of being slaughtered and murdered for showing up to school. But conservatives have their head so far up the nRA's ass that they will even disparage children.
> 
> There is no bottom for conservatives anymore. They follow their only god, the Republican Politburo, with absolute obedience on their knees now. There is no morality or decency left in them. Now they even denigrate children.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Takes a special kind of stupid to let laundry soap eating gender confused children create Constitutional policy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Takes a special kind of stupid to think that all those students...or even more than a very few of them are eating laundry soap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In fairness, most of them are not.  But in fairness to Weatherman, most of them are stupid enough to do it if they receive orders to do that from the DNC.
> 
> Look how all these leftists parents are prostituting their children for the cause with the walkout.  Unfortunately most of the kids will do the same to their children
Click to expand...

Parents sick of gun violence in school are "prostituting their children"......methinks someone should look up the meaning of the word "prostituting"......I will bet Dana Loesch's face will be there.


----------



## bodecea

Lucy Hamilton said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nat4900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps those police were OUTGUNNED by some kid who was able to purchase an assault weapon with NO background check???........Just theorizing here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^ An AR-15 is not an assault weapon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those students were not assaulted.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> An AR-15 is not an assault weapon, nat said Nikolas Cruz was able to purchase an assault weapon, well an AR-15 is not an assault weapon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it's a tea set.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's always good when we have people posting about guns who know nothing about guns.
> 
> The AR-15 is a semi-automatic sporting rifle it's not an assault weapon, the Remington ACR is an assault weapon, the AK-47 is an assault weapon, the Colt CM901 is an assault weapon, the AR-15 is not an assault weapon.
Click to expand...

Shhhhhh....those students were not really assaulted.....


----------



## kaz

bodecea said:


> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Witchit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Watch: Students Put Pencils Down, Walk Out in Gun Protests
> 
> Thousands of Students Are Walking Out of School in Nationwide Protests. Here’s Why
> 
> Next nationwide protest is March 24th, and I will be attending that one.
> 
> March for our Lives
> 
> Parkland student: My generation won't stand for this (Opinion) - CNN
> 
> Activists Lay Thousands of Shoes Outside U.S. Capitol
> 
> View attachment 182517
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I turned on the radio this morning and you should hear conservatives talk about these kids. They are monkeys throwing their feces at children. It's disgusting.
> 
> We've arrived at a place where America's children are screaming at adults that they are tired of being slaughtered and murdered for showing up to school. But conservatives have their head so far up the nRA's ass that they will even disparage children.
> 
> There is no bottom for conservatives anymore. They follow their only god, the Republican Politburo, with absolute obedience on their knees now. There is no morality or decency left in them. Now they even denigrate children.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If a child screams at an adult he should get a good bitch slap in the face.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or....maybe just shoot him?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course not.  But, the unwillingness to discipline children is how we ended up with all these bratty little fuckers that think it's OK to skip school and participate in political grandstanding.  I guarantee, had I yelled at my parents, there'd have been hell to pay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, you call students who are sick and tired of school violence "bratty little fuckers".   Thank you for showing clearly you are part of the problem.
Click to expand...


Leftists are so intellectually pathetic that you simply identify yourself by your goal.

We all oppose children being murdered.  Opposing school violence isn't a policy, it's a goal.

The question is how we get there.  And you have no plan other than sticking your head in the sand and claiming more gun laws will work even while you point out drug laws are stupid because no one follows them


----------



## kaz

bodecea said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^ An AR-15 is not an assault weapon.
> 
> 
> 
> Those students were not assaulted.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> An AR-15 is not an assault weapon, nat said Nikolas Cruz was able to purchase an assault weapon, well an AR-15 is not an assault weapon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it's a tea set.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's always good when we have people posting about guns who know nothing about guns.
> 
> The AR-15 is a semi-automatic sporting rifle it's not an assault weapon, the Remington ACR is an assault weapon, the AK-47 is an assault weapon, the Colt CM901 is an assault weapon, the AR-15 is not an assault weapon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shhhhhh....those students were not really assaulted.....
Click to expand...


Yes, they were. While the police directed traffic and hid while they waited for the shooting to stop.

Our current laws and the government both failed and rather than addressing why that happened, your solution is ... more laws ... !!!


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

bodecea said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^ An AR-15 is not an assault weapon.
> 
> 
> 
> Those students were not assaulted.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> An AR-15 is not an assault weapon, nat said Nikolas Cruz was able to purchase an assault weapon, well an AR-15 is not an assault weapon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it's a tea set.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's always good when we have people posting about guns who know nothing about guns.
> 
> The AR-15 is a semi-automatic sporting rifle it's not an assault weapon, the Remington ACR is an assault weapon, the AK-47 is an assault weapon, the Colt CM901 is an assault weapon, the AR-15 is not an assault weapon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shhhhhh....those students were not really assaulted.....
Click to expand...


Stop Trolling Troll Boi.


----------



## kaz

IsaacNewton said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nat4900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Be a good time for the Obama loving Parkland sheriff to explain why his men sat outside and let kids get mass murdered too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps those police were OUTGUNNED by some kid who was able to purchase an assault weapon with NO background check???........Just theorizing here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ^^^^ An AR-15 is not an assault weapon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those students were not assaulted.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> An AR-15 is not an assault weapon, nat said Nikolas Cruz was able to purchase an assault weapon, well an AR-15 is not an assault weapon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it's a tea set.
Click to expand...


And Obamacare is health insurance ...


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

bodecea said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^ An AR-15 is not an assault weapon.
> 
> 
> 
> Those students were not assaulted.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> An AR-15 is not an assault weapon, nat said Nikolas Cruz was able to purchase an assault weapon, well an AR-15 is not an assault weapon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it's a tea set.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's always good when we have people posting about guns who know nothing about guns.
> 
> The AR-15 is a semi-automatic sporting rifle it's not an assault weapon, the Remington ACR is an assault weapon, the AK-47 is an assault weapon, the Colt CM901 is an assault weapon, the AR-15 is not an assault weapon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shhhhhh....those students were not really assaulted.....
Click to expand...


----------



## IsaacNewton

kaz said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> I turned on the radio this morning and you should hear conservatives talk about these kids. They are monkeys throwing their feces at children. It's disgusting.
> 
> We've arrived at a place where America's children are screaming at adults that they are tired of being slaughtered and murdered for showing up to school. But conservatives have their head so far up the nRA's ass that they will even disparage children.
> 
> There is no bottom for conservatives anymore. They follow their only god, the Republican Politburo, with absolute obedience on their knees now. There is no morality or decency left in them. Now they even denigrate children.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If a child screams at an adult he should get a good bitch slap in the face.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or....maybe just shoot him?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course not.  But, the unwillingness to discipline children is how we ended up with all these bratty little fuckers that think it's OK to skip school and participate in political grandstanding.  I guarantee, had I yelled at my parents, there'd have been hell to pay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, you call students who are sick and tired of school violence "bratty little fuckers".   Thank you for showing clearly you are part of the problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Leftists are so intellectually pathetic that you simply identify yourself by your goal.
> 
> We all oppose children being murdered.  Opposing school violence isn't a policy, it's a goal.
> 
> The question is how we get there.  And you have no plan other than sticking your head in the sand and claiming more gun laws will work even while you point out drug laws are stupid because no one follows them
Click to expand...


----------



## kaz

IsaacNewton said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> 
> If a child screams at an adult he should get a good bitch slap in the face.
> 
> 
> 
> Or....maybe just shoot him?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course not.  But, the unwillingness to discipline children is how we ended up with all these bratty little fuckers that think it's OK to skip school and participate in political grandstanding.  I guarantee, had I yelled at my parents, there'd have been hell to pay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, you call students who are sick and tired of school violence "bratty little fuckers".   Thank you for showing clearly you are part of the problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Leftists are so intellectually pathetic that you simply identify yourself by your goal.
> 
> We all oppose children being murdered.  Opposing school violence isn't a policy, it's a goal.
> 
> The question is how we get there.  And you have no plan other than sticking your head in the sand and claiming more gun laws will work even while you point out drug laws are stupid because no one follows them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 182622
Click to expand...


That makes no sense.

Just like it makes no sense that you have zero concern for why the government failed so many times at both the FBI and local level and just want more laws.  

One question.  How stupid are you?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

kaz said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> I turned on the radio this morning and you should hear conservatives talk about these kids. They are monkeys throwing their feces at children. It's disgusting.
> 
> We've arrived at a place where America's children are screaming at adults that they are tired of being slaughtered and murdered for showing up to school. But conservatives have their head so far up the nRA's ass that they will even disparage children.
> 
> There is no bottom for conservatives anymore. They follow their only god, the Republican Politburo, with absolute obedience on their knees now. There is no morality or decency left in them. Now they even denigrate children.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If a child screams at an adult he should get a good bitch slap in the face.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or....maybe just shoot him?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course not.  But, the unwillingness to discipline children is how we ended up with all these bratty little fuckers that think it's OK to skip school and participate in political grandstanding.  I guarantee, had I yelled at my parents, there'd have been hell to pay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, you call students who are sick and tired of school violence "bratty little fuckers".   Thank you for showing clearly you are part of the problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Leftists are so intellectually pathetic that you simply identify yourself by your goal.
> 
> We all oppose children being murdered.  Opposing school violence isn't a policy, it's a goal.
> 
> The question is how we get there.  And you have no plan other than sticking your head in the sand and claiming more gun laws will work even while you point out drug laws are stupid because no one follows them
Click to expand...


No amount of gun laws will stop shootings, that's because guns don't kill people people kill people.


----------



## kaz

Lucy Hamilton said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> 
> If a child screams at an adult he should get a good bitch slap in the face.
> 
> 
> 
> Or....maybe just shoot him?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course not.  But, the unwillingness to discipline children is how we ended up with all these bratty little fuckers that think it's OK to skip school and participate in political grandstanding.  I guarantee, had I yelled at my parents, there'd have been hell to pay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, you call students who are sick and tired of school violence "bratty little fuckers".   Thank you for showing clearly you are part of the problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Leftists are so intellectually pathetic that you simply identify yourself by your goal.
> 
> We all oppose children being murdered.  Opposing school violence isn't a policy, it's a goal.
> 
> The question is how we get there.  And you have no plan other than sticking your head in the sand and claiming more gun laws will work even while you point out drug laws are stupid because no one follows them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No amount of gun laws will stop shootings, that's because guns don't kill people people kill people.
Click to expand...


Yes, guns are a tool.  Eliminating one tool doesn't save anyone.  Leftists used to have the intellectual integrity to admit that you can't stop determined mass murderers with simplistic solutions.  They no longer have even that level of intellectual integrity


----------



## IsaacNewton

kaz said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or....maybe just shoot him?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course not.  But, the unwillingness to discipline children is how we ended up with all these bratty little fuckers that think it's OK to skip school and participate in political grandstanding.  I guarantee, had I yelled at my parents, there'd have been hell to pay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, you call students who are sick and tired of school violence "bratty little fuckers".   Thank you for showing clearly you are part of the problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Leftists are so intellectually pathetic that you simply identify yourself by your goal.
> 
> We all oppose children being murdered.  Opposing school violence isn't a policy, it's a goal.
> 
> The question is how we get there.  And you have no plan other than sticking your head in the sand and claiming more gun laws will work even while you point out drug laws are stupid because no one follows them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 182622
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That makes no sense.
> 
> Just like it makes no sense that you have zero concern for why the government failed so many times at both the FBI and local level and just want more laws.
> 
> One question.  How stupid are you?
Click to expand...


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

kaz said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or....maybe just shoot him?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course not.  But, the unwillingness to discipline children is how we ended up with all these bratty little fuckers that think it's OK to skip school and participate in political grandstanding.  I guarantee, had I yelled at my parents, there'd have been hell to pay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, you call students who are sick and tired of school violence "bratty little fuckers".   Thank you for showing clearly you are part of the problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Leftists are so intellectually pathetic that you simply identify yourself by your goal.
> 
> We all oppose children being murdered.  Opposing school violence isn't a policy, it's a goal.
> 
> The question is how we get there.  And you have no plan other than sticking your head in the sand and claiming more gun laws will work even while you point out drug laws are stupid because no one follows them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No amount of gun laws will stop shootings, that's because guns don't kill people people kill people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, guns are a tool.  Eliminating one tool doesn't save anyone.  Leftists used to have the intellectual integrity to admit that you can't stop determined mass murderers with simplistic solutions.  They no longer have even that level of intellectual integrity
Click to expand...



Also:


----------



## Witchit

Georgia Democratic legislators walk out of session in support of students. #NeverAgain #gapol


----------



## kaz

IsaacNewton said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course not.  But, the unwillingness to discipline children is how we ended up with all these bratty little fuckers that think it's OK to skip school and participate in political grandstanding.  I guarantee, had I yelled at my parents, there'd have been hell to pay.
> 
> 
> 
> So, you call students who are sick and tired of school violence "bratty little fuckers".   Thank you for showing clearly you are part of the problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Leftists are so intellectually pathetic that you simply identify yourself by your goal.
> 
> We all oppose children being murdered.  Opposing school violence isn't a policy, it's a goal.
> 
> The question is how we get there.  And you have no plan other than sticking your head in the sand and claiming more gun laws will work even while you point out drug laws are stupid because no one follows them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 182622
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That makes no sense.
> 
> Just like it makes no sense that you have zero concern for why the government failed so many times at both the FBI and local level and just want more laws.
> 
> One question.  How stupid are you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 182624
Click to expand...


You're completely inane.  Typical brain dead leftist


----------



## kaz

Witchit said:


> Georgia Democratic legislators walk out of session in support of students. #NeverAgain #gapol



Never again would be a lot more powerful message if your policies weren't designed to protect future shooters better than you protected this one


----------



## Avatar4321

nat4900 said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Best lesson they could get is that they do it on their own time and not on taxpayers money.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YES, abolish ALL field trips.....Let these kids do it on weekends, correct?
Click to expand...


What do field trips have to do with cutting class?


----------



## toobfreak

Witchit said:


> Georgia Democratic legislators walk out of session in support of students. #NeverAgain #gapol



It's not like they were actually doing anything IN session now anyway, were they?

How many years has it been since any Congressional (House or Senate) Democrat has actually done any work for the American People?  Must be since I was a kid.


----------



## jillian

EGR one said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nat4900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Why do the democrats oppose armed security and staff inside our schools..*..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, maybe for such incidents.......
> 
> Gun-trained teacher accidentally discharges firearm in Calif. classroom, injuring student
> One student was reportedly treated for injuries that were not life-threatening.
> By Fred Barbash  •   Read more »
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trained pilots sometimes crash
> Professional drivers have car accidents
> 
> WHy don't you just make accidents illegal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> they set traffic rules. they require seat belts. air bags. car seats?
> 
> shall I go on?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Except on a school bus.  But, please go on.
Click to expand...


and?


----------



## jillian

Tilly said:


> EGR one said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> You mean I am telling the truth.....the democrats are the ones with the policies driving gun deaths, not the NRA.....
> 
> democrats also fight gun safety education for children in schools...again, because they need dead children to push their gun control laws.
> 
> 
> 
> The Dems want real gun control. Your jackass flip flopping president doesn’t.
> The kids notice  this thus the massive walkout.
> You can post as many bullshit posts you want.
> but you’re not stopping today and March 24.
> Big trouble ahead for the enablers of the gun lobby.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *The Dems want real gun control.*
> 
> Obviously.
> 
> *Your jackass flip flopping president doesn’t.*
> 
> Indeed.  He's an American.
> 
> *The kids notice  this thus the massive walkout.*
> 
> To no effect.
> 
> *You can post as many bullshit posts you want.*
> 
> Land of the free, home of the brave, yes.
> 
> *but you’re not stopping today and March 24.*
> 
> Stopping what?
> 
> *Big trouble ahead for the enablers of the gun lobby.*
> 
> Nope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The NRA has lost many sponsors. Thank The # ENOUGH movement for that.
> I see you’re on the wrong side of history again.
> Some of these kids will be voting this year.... many more in 2020. You’re fucked and you know it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dream on.  There are as many, or more, new voters who do not support your idiocy, and will not be voting the way you want them to.  Loons, like yourself, have been predicting the death of the NRA for decades, and it just keeps getting stronger and stronger.  Don't you just love it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Agreed, and a lot of recent polls show that under 18s are no more anti gun than any other demographic and that it hasn’t changed.
Click to expand...


you have to be "anti-gun"  not to want felons, crazies and spouse abusers not to have them? any other demagoguery you'd like to engage in?

you might want to start by not lying.


----------



## Avatar4321

Witchit said:


> Georgia Democratic legislators walk out of session in support of students. #NeverAgain #gapol



So Democrats don’t do any work. How is that any different than any other day?


----------



## Skull Pilot

nat4900 said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Protests should be outside school. One weekend protest doesn't make up for any number of weekday protests in school
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BEST civic lesson those kids could ever have........(careful, those kids willl be voting soon......lol)
Click to expand...

Those kids will have as much impact as the Occupy Wall Street idiots did


----------



## Skull Pilot

nat4900 said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> They can't do it at the weekend because most of them smoke Crack and do Meth at weekends.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try not to breed more morons into this planet......please.
Click to expand...

then you better dust off your chastity belt


----------



## Tilly

Seems the lefties are associating these kids with the torturerer/murderer antisemites, undoubtedly without their knowledge. 
Wow, they are exploiting the kids on so many levels.


SURPRISE:  "Pro-Cop Killer Women’s March Is Organizing the National School Walkout for Gun Control"



Pro-Cop Killer Women’s March Is Organizing the National School Walkout for Gun Control


...In spite of their public façade of being anti-violence, the Women’s March has a troubling history of honoring cop killers and murderers both on social media and at their official events.

Last summer, the Women’s March wished a happy birthday to Assata Shakur on their official Twitter:

Happy birthday to the revolutionary #AssataShakur! Today's #SignOfResistance, in Assata's honor, is by @Meloniousfunk. pic.twitter.com/V66au1dRnl

— Women's March (@womensmarch) July 16, 2017
Shakur, whose real name is Joanne Deborah Chesimard, is a convicted cop killer and prison escapee currently on the lam in Cuba due to her involvement with the Black Liberation Army (BLA). According to the International Centre for the Study of Radicalisation, the BLA was one of the most violent black power terrorist groups in the United States during its heyday [emphasis mine]:....


----------



## kaz

jillian said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EGR one said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Dems want real gun control. Your jackass flip flopping president doesn’t.
> The kids notice  this thus the massive walkout.
> You can post as many bullshit posts you want.
> but you’re not stopping today and March 24.
> Big trouble ahead for the enablers of the gun lobby.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The Dems want real gun control.*
> 
> Obviously.
> 
> *Your jackass flip flopping president doesn’t.*
> 
> Indeed.  He's an American.
> 
> *The kids notice  this thus the massive walkout.*
> 
> To no effect.
> 
> *You can post as many bullshit posts you want.*
> 
> Land of the free, home of the brave, yes.
> 
> *but you’re not stopping today and March 24.*
> 
> Stopping what?
> 
> *Big trouble ahead for the enablers of the gun lobby.*
> 
> Nope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The NRA has lost many sponsors. Thank The # ENOUGH movement for that.
> I see you’re on the wrong side of history again.
> Some of these kids will be voting this year.... many more in 2020. You’re fucked and you know it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dream on.  There are as many, or more, new voters who do not support your idiocy, and will not be voting the way you want them to.  Loons, like yourself, have been predicting the death of the NRA for decades, and it just keeps getting stronger and stronger.  Don't you just love it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Agreed, and a lot of recent polls show that under 18s are no more anti gun than any other demographic and that it hasn’t changed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you have to be "anti-gun"  not to want felons, crazies and spouse abusers not to have them? any other demagoguery you'd like to engage in?
> 
> you might want to start by not lying.
Click to expand...


First of all, everyone is against allowing felons to buy buns.  It's illegal now you stupid slut and no one is fighting it.  BTW, spouse abuse is also against the law.  Same answer.  As for crazies, Take them to court and have their gun rights removed with due process and we're with you.  Just not close enough to catch any of your STDs


----------



## Weatherman2020

Witchit said:


> Georgia Democratic legislators walk out of session in support of students. #NeverAgain #gapol


Boy, that accomplishes a lot.  
I sure hope he comes back tomorrow or the world will stop turning.


----------



## Weatherman2020

Witchit said:


> Georgia Democratic legislators walk out of session in support of students. #NeverAgain #gapol


Did he hold his breath too?
Stomp his feet while turning blue?
Rolled around the floor screaming?


----------



## skye




----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

koshergrl said:


> The NRA should organize a walkout now.


I agree! Then we can lock the doors behind you fools.


----------



## skye




----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

“3/14/18 Nationwide School Walkout Has Begun”

…and rightwing cowards tremble with fear.

How dare those awful students frighten cowardly conservatives.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

skye said:


>


Genius as always, Skye! We should apply this to ALL laws, in fact .Your genius knows no bounds!


----------



## SassyIrishLass

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> “3/14/18 Nationwide School Walkout Has Begun”
> 
> …and rightwing cowards tremble with fear.
> 
> How dare those awful students frighten cowardly conservatives.



Fear? More like roll our eyes and snicker knowing if this took place on a Saturday at 3:00 PM they might get 10% of what "protested" today...and that's a huge might


----------



## Avatar4321

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> “3/14/18 Nationwide School Walkout Has Begun”
> 
> …and rightwing cowards tremble with fear.
> 
> How dare those awful students frighten cowardly conservatives.



Someone is scared? Who?


----------



## nat4900

IsaacNewton said:


> No, it's a tea set.




For gun moron, nuts, these types of threads gives them a chance to show off just how "informed" they are about guns.....As if an AR-15 hurt those kids a bit less because it wasn't really an assault weapon.

Such is the fucked up mentality of right wing idiots.


----------



## IsaacNewton

skye said:


>


----------



## BertramN

.

Republican politicians and their mindless conservative followers are afraid, very afraid.

Today, at 10 a.m. students nationwide walked out of school. For some this was an extremely gutsy move, because the administrators in these schools threatened punishment for those protesting the Republicans’ kissing the a$$es of the NRA’s Wayne LaPierre and his henchmen.

“It was a staggering, powerfully symbolic action planned by students who, by and large, aren’t eligible to vote. The walkouts culminated in 17 minutes of silence—one for each life lost at Parkland.”

While it is true many are not yet of voting age, that number grows smaller with each passing month. This scares the he11 out of GOP congressmen up for reelection in 2018, and even more who must face the ire of these young people in 2020.

The repeated mass killings at public schools have become constant reminders to the victims’ families, schoolmates, and now, the growing number of young people nationwide who will be eligible to vote in 2018 and 2020.

The Republicans’ and conservatives’ continuing defense of their uncontrollable needs to own assault weapons and others firearms designed strictly to increase body counts, remain steadfast, and as recent history has shown, will provide frequent updates of these tragic reminders.

Of course, the conservatives’ hope is the student’s memories are as faulty and easily altered as their own. But, this particular hope is useless, and conservatives themselves explain why whenever one of these incidents occurs.

After every mass killing, conservatives feel the need to stress the “importance” of the Republicans’ refusal to act to end mass shootings, as being in the “best interest” of all Americans.

So, due to this irreversibly erroneous conservative mind-set, U.S. students will have regular reminders of the party to blame for the ongoing murders. These reminders will continue through 2018, 2020, 2022, or until the vast majority of Americans, all of whom want common sense gun regulations enacted, drive the Republicans out.

As always, thoughtful comments are welcome. Unfortunately, the conservatives remain either unaware or will deny their individual response to this thread is their typical nonsense consisting of denial, alternate facts, and/or off-topic silliness. (e.g. non-sequiturs, ratings, transference, deflection, memes, etc.). The conservatives' mindless prattle is expected by people of reason, who also realize it is a waste of time to offer the conservatives any reply.

https://splinternews.com/a-hearty-fuck-you-to-any-school-threatening-to-punish-s-1823774175?utm_source=splinter_newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=2018-03-14







.


----------



## Zander




----------



## Anathema

Witchit said:


> Georgia Democratic legislators walk out of session in support of students. #NeverAgain #gapol



Children, what does I-M-P-E-A-C-H-M-E-N-T spell?


----------



## MarathonMike

bodecea said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AsianTrumpSupporter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so glad I finished with all of my schooling before libtards took over everything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't want people exercising their right to protest, now would we?
> 
> The US Bill of Rights as seen by the right.
> 
> First Amendment
> 
> Don't say anything about taking my guns away, don't protest my guns, and don't mention my religion either.
> 
> Second Amendment
> 
> Guns, guns, guns, guns, guns, guns, guns, guns shall not be infringed to me or my buddies, other fuckers we don't care about.
> 
> Third Amendment
> 
> Keep away from my house bitch, I've got guns.
> 
> Fourth Amendment
> 
> I have the right to be secure in my guns, and no warrants shall be made to take my guns, bitches.
> 
> Fifth Amendment
> 
> No person shall be arrested for using their gun unless they're a criminal, and I'm not a criminal no matter how many laws I break.
> 
> Sixth Amendment
> 
> I have the right to not be tried for using my guns.
> 
> Seventh Amendment
> 
> See the Sixth Amendment, guns, guns, guns.
> 
> Eighth Amendment
> 
> Taking my guns away is the only cruel and unusual punishment not allowed.
> 
> Ninth Amendment
> 
> Even if all the other Amendments don't make you think you can take my guns away, this one means you can't take my fucking guns away. Fuck you.
> 
> Tenth Amendment
> 
> You can amend any of these Amendments, except the ones about guns, now fuck off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, we pay taxes so young people can go and protest instead of staying in school and not be indoctrinated with liberal propaganda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not a fan of the 1st Amendment, eh?
Click to expand...

So if the kiddies wanted to express their freedom of speech at an NRA rally, you would be equally supportive of their PAID transportation and absence from school to attend the NRA rally, correct?


----------



## frigidweirdo

MarathonMike said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AsianTrumpSupporter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so glad I finished with all of my schooling before libtards took over everything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't want people exercising their right to protest, now would we?
> 
> The US Bill of Rights as seen by the right.
> 
> First Amendment
> 
> Don't say anything about taking my guns away, don't protest my guns, and don't mention my religion either.
> 
> Second Amendment
> 
> Guns, guns, guns, guns, guns, guns, guns, guns shall not be infringed to me or my buddies, other fuckers we don't care about.
> 
> Third Amendment
> 
> Keep away from my house bitch, I've got guns.
> 
> Fourth Amendment
> 
> I have the right to be secure in my guns, and no warrants shall be made to take my guns, bitches.
> 
> Fifth Amendment
> 
> No person shall be arrested for using their gun unless they're a criminal, and I'm not a criminal no matter how many laws I break.
> 
> Sixth Amendment
> 
> I have the right to not be tried for using my guns.
> 
> Seventh Amendment
> 
> See the Sixth Amendment, guns, guns, guns.
> 
> Eighth Amendment
> 
> Taking my guns away is the only cruel and unusual punishment not allowed.
> 
> Ninth Amendment
> 
> Even if all the other Amendments don't make you think you can take my guns away, this one means you can't take my fucking guns away. Fuck you.
> 
> Tenth Amendment
> 
> You can amend any of these Amendments, except the ones about guns, now fuck off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, we pay taxes so young people can go and protest instead of staying in school and not be indoctrinated with liberal propaganda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not a fan of the 1st Amendment, eh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So if the kiddies wanted to express their freedom of speech at an NRA rally, you would be equally supportive of their PAID transportation and absence from school to attend the NRA rally, correct?
Click to expand...


Why not? They don't have to go to school every single day. They can learn things by doing different stuff.


----------



## Dale Smith

BertramN said:


> .
> 
> Republican politicians and their mindless conservative followers are afraid, very afraid.
> 
> Today, at 10 a.m. students nationwide walked out of school. For some this was an extremely gutsy move, because the administrators in these schools threatened punishment for those protesting the Republicans’ kissing the a$$es of the NRA’s Wayne LaPierre and his henchmen.
> 
> “It was a staggering, powerfully symbolic action planned by students who, by and large, aren’t eligible to vote. The walkouts culminated in 17 minutes of silence—one for each life lost at Parkland.”
> 
> While it is true many are not yet of voting age, that number grows smaller with each passing month. This scares the he11 out of GOP congressmen up for reelection in 2018, and even more who must face the ire of these young people in 2020.
> 
> The repeated mass killings at public schools have become constant reminders to the victims’ families, schoolmates, and now, the growing number of young people nationwide who will be eligible to vote in 2018 and 2020.
> 
> The Republicans’ and conservatives’ continuing defense of their uncontrollable needs to own assault weapons and others firearms designed strictly to increase body counts, remain steadfast, and as recent history has shown, will provide frequent updates of these tragic reminders.
> 
> Of course, the conservatives’ hope is the student’s memories are as faulty and easily altered as their own. But, this particular hope is useless, and conservatives themselves explain why whenever one of these incidents occurs.
> 
> After every mass killing, conservatives feel the need to stress the “importance” of the Republicans’ refusal to act to end mass shootings, as being in the “best interest” of all Americans.
> 
> So, due to this irreversibly erroneous conservative mind-set, U.S. students will have regular reminders of the party to blame for the ongoing murders. These reminders will continue through 2018, 2020, 2022, or until the vast majority of Americans, all of whom want common sense gun regulations enacted, drive the Republicans out.
> 
> As always, thoughtful comments are welcome. Unfortunately, the conservatives remain either unaware or will deny their individual response to this thread is their typical nonsense consisting of denial, alternate facts, and/or off-topic silliness. (e.g. non-sequiturs, ratings, transference, deflection, memes, etc.). The conservatives' mindless prattle is expected by people of reason, who also realize it is a waste of time to offer the conservatives any reply.
> 
> https://splinternews.com/a-hearty-fuck-you-to-any-school-threatening-to-punish-s-1823774175?utm_source=splinter_newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=2018-03-14
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



There was a time six years ago that I didn't believe that Americans needed semi-automatic weapons. There was a time that I believed that households only needed a .22 revolver for home defense.....man oh man did I ever have my "Come To Jesus" epiphany when the scales fell from my eyes and realized just how fucked we really are because this country got fat, lazy and lethargic. When this corporate entity that we call "gubermint" perpetuates false flag and staged shooting events like we have seen the last six years in order to pull on the heart strings of the debt slaves? That should be a HUGE "red flag" and with that comes the realization  that perhaps the owners of USA.INC have plans for their debt slaves that we are not going to be on board with and they need us "disarmed".

I went back and looked at the mass shooting event in Australia in 1996 where Martin Bryant, someone with a sub 80 IQ, was accused of killing 35 people and wounding 23 in Port Arthur and all the weird circumstances surrounding that which led to almost total gun confiscation while comparing it to the staged Operation Gladio type events like Sandy Hoax, Charleston, Orlando, San Bernadino, Aurora, Colorado, Las Vegas and now the Parkland, Florida shooting and all the questions surrounding that? My advice is to arm yourself to the hilt....buy all the guns that you can lay your hands on and ammo while you can. One the planks of the communist manifesto is to totally disarm the people of the United States and the very elites that want this communist state, one world totalitarian new world order cannot do this with an armed populace and they are using their leftard idiots to do their dirty work for them.


----------



## Witchit




----------



## Dale Smith

Witchit said:


> View attachment 182729




It was a millennial that allegedly conducted the shooting.......it was a millennial that allegedly shot up the Sandy Hook school. We are talking about a generation that took up the Tide Pod challenge, wear masks and make up ANTIFA that need safe spaces. Half of these millennials polled believe in socialism if not outright communism and leftards want to hold these snowflakes up as a reason to restrict the second amendment and place even more restrictions and draconian measurements? 

Talk about your useful idiots.....this is the same generation that is causing Lowes and Home Depot to create tutorial "How To" videos on how to use basic hand tools. The intentional "dumbing down" of America has been accomplished........SMH.


----------



## jon_berzerk

Dale Smith said:


> Witchit said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 182729
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was a millennial that allegedly conducted the shooting.......it was a millennial that allegedly shot up the Sandy Hook school. We are talking about a generation that took up the Tide Pod challenge, wear masks and make up ANTIFA that need safe spaces. Half of these millennials polled believe in socialism if not outright communism and leftards want to hold these snowflakes up as a reason to restrict the second amendment and place even more restrictions and draconian measurements?
> 
> Talk about your useful idiots.....this is the same generation that is causing Lowes and Home Depot to create tutorial "How To" videos on how to use basic hand tools. The intentional "dumbing down" of America has been accomplished........SMH.
Click to expand...


*Antioch students tear down flag, brawl during 'peaceful' protest*


and these violent bastards  want me to give up my rights 

Antioch students tear down flag, brawl during 'peaceful' protest


----------



## TheParser

Those students *should be protesting* against the daily violence that is committed by other students against their fellow students and even teachers in certain American cities.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

Well they had their tantrum and got 17 minutes of free time....anything change? 

Nope didn't think so. Like we told you it wouldn't


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

Witchit said:


> View attachment 182729


Useful idiots are those who haven't lived a full life and only listen to those whose agenda is to disarm the citizen.


----------



## jon_berzerk

SassyIrishLass said:


> Well they had their tantrum and got 17 minutes of free time....anything change?
> 
> Nope didn't think so. Like we told you it wouldn't




one thing that did change was the school system got exposed as a political arm 

and two how dumbed down our kids have gotten 

to be begging to have the government take their rights away


----------



## SassyIrishLass

jon_berzerk said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well they had their tantrum and got 17 minutes of free time....anything change?
> 
> Nope didn't think so. Like we told you it wouldn't
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> one thing that did change was the school system got exposed as a political arm
> 
> and two how dumbed down our kids have gotten
> 
> to be begging to have the government take their rights away
Click to expand...


It was a given long ago the public school system was a political arm, they just didn't think we noticed


----------



## jon_berzerk

SassyIrishLass said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well they had their tantrum and got 17 minutes of free time....anything change?
> 
> Nope didn't think so. Like we told you it wouldn't
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> one thing that did change was the school system got exposed as a political arm
> 
> and two how dumbed down our kids have gotten
> 
> to be begging to have the government take their rights away
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was a given long ago the public school system was a political arm, they just didn't think we noticed
Click to expand...



now people are noticing 

and my god how scary it is to see the children so brainwashed 

that should set everyone back


----------



## SassyIrishLass

jon_berzerk said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well they had their tantrum and got 17 minutes of free time....anything change?
> 
> Nope didn't think so. Like we told you it wouldn't
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> one thing that did change was the school system got exposed as a political arm
> 
> and two how dumbed down our kids have gotten
> 
> to be begging to have the government take their rights away
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was a given long ago the public school system was a political arm, they just didn't think we noticed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> now people are noticing
> 
> and my god how scary it is to see the children so brainwashed
> 
> that should set everyone back
Click to expand...


It should set everyone back but it won't the left...to them using children as pawns is as natural as the sun rising each day.

It's very sad


----------



## jon_berzerk

SassyIrishLass said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well they had their tantrum and got 17 minutes of free time....anything change?
> 
> Nope didn't think so. Like we told you it wouldn't
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> one thing that did change was the school system got exposed as a political arm
> 
> and two how dumbed down our kids have gotten
> 
> to be begging to have the government take their rights away
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was a given long ago the public school system was a political arm, they just didn't think we noticed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> now people are noticing
> 
> and my god how scary it is to see the children so brainwashed
> 
> that should set everyone back
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It should set everyone back but it won't the left...to them using children as pawns is as natural as the sun rising each day.
> 
> It's very sad
Click to expand...



normal people who are offended by actions like this  have probably already left the party


----------



## bodecea

TheParser said:


> Those students *should be protesting* against the daily violence that is committed by other students against their fellow students and even teachers in certain American cities.


And you think they can't do both?


----------



## bodecea

SassyIrishLass said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well they had their tantrum and got 17 minutes of free time....anything change?
> 
> Nope didn't think so. Like we told you it wouldn't
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> one thing that did change was the school system got exposed as a political arm
> 
> and two how dumbed down our kids have gotten
> 
> to be begging to have the government take their rights away
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was a given long ago the public school system was a political arm, they just didn't think we noticed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> now people are noticing
> 
> and my god how scary it is to see the children so brainwashed
> 
> that should set everyone back
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It should set everyone back but it won't the left...to them using children as pawns is as natural as the sun rising each day.
> 
> It's very sad
Click to expand...

The RW Republicans clearly say to the kids of America..."We love NRA money more than we love you."

The NRA saying "Those kids are trying to take your guns!!!   Send us more money!!!!"

The trumpanzee are saying "How much money do you want, NRA?"


----------



## SassyIrishLass

jon_berzerk said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well they had their tantrum and got 17 minutes of free time....anything change?
> 
> Nope didn't think so. Like we told you it wouldn't
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> one thing that did change was the school system got exposed as a political arm
> 
> and two how dumbed down our kids have gotten
> 
> to be begging to have the government take their rights away
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was a given long ago the public school system was a political arm, they just didn't think we noticed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> now people are noticing
> 
> and my god how scary it is to see the children so brainwashed
> 
> that should set everyone back
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It should set everyone back but it won't the left...to them using children as pawns is as natural as the sun rising each day.
> 
> It's very sad
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> normal people who are offended by actions like this  have probably already left the party
Click to expand...


Looks like some parents are calling schools out....

*Parents Argue School District’s Decision to Allow Student Walkout Breaks Law*

A group of parents from New Milford, Connecticut has hired an attorney to articulate their concerns about the decision by their school district to allow students to participate in the national student walkout held Wednesday to advocate for gun control.

In an email sent to Breitbart News, the parents – who wish to remain anonymous – argue the student walkout might appear to be a fairly innocuous First Amendment event to honor the students killed in the Parkland, Florida, shooting and to advocate for gun control.

However, the parents add, the decision involves issues concerning “adherence to law and policy, the manipulation of minors, the misuse of tax dollars, and indoctrination and political activism during school hours.”

Parents Argue School District’s Decision to Allow Student Walkout Breaks Law | Breitbart


----------



## jon_berzerk

SassyIrishLass said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> one thing that did change was the school system got exposed as a political arm
> 
> and two how dumbed down our kids have gotten
> 
> to be begging to have the government take their rights away
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was a given long ago the public school system was a political arm, they just didn't think we noticed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> now people are noticing
> 
> and my god how scary it is to see the children so brainwashed
> 
> that should set everyone back
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It should set everyone back but it won't the left...to them using children as pawns is as natural as the sun rising each day.
> 
> It's very sad
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> normal people who are offended by actions like this  have probably already left the party
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Looks like some parents are calling schools out....
> 
> *Parents Argue School District’s Decision to Allow Student Walkout Breaks Law*
> 
> A group of parents from New Milford, Connecticut has hired an attorney to articulate their concerns about the decision by their school district to allow students to participate in the national student walkout held Wednesday to advocate for gun control.
> 
> In an email sent to Breitbart News, the parents – who wish to remain anonymous – argue the student walkout might appear to be a fairly innocuous First Amendment event to honor the students killed in the Parkland, Florida, shooting and to advocate for gun control.
> 
> However, the parents add, the decision involves issues concerning “adherence to law and policy, the manipulation of minors, the misuse of tax dollars, and indoctrination and political activism during school hours.”
> 
> Parents Argue School District’s Decision to Allow Student Walkout Breaks Law | Breitbart
Click to expand...



they should press charges 

schools are not designed to be a political wing of the commie party


----------



## SassyIrishLass

bodecea said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well they had their tantrum and got 17 minutes of free time....anything change?
> 
> Nope didn't think so. Like we told you it wouldn't
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> one thing that did change was the school system got exposed as a political arm
> 
> and two how dumbed down our kids have gotten
> 
> to be begging to have the government take their rights away
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was a given long ago the public school system was a political arm, they just didn't think we noticed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> now people are noticing
> 
> and my god how scary it is to see the children so brainwashed
> 
> that should set everyone back
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It should set everyone back but it won't the left...to them using children as pawns is as natural as the sun rising each day.
> 
> It's very sad
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The RW Republicans clearly say to the kids of America..."We love NRA money more than we love you."
> 
> The NRA saying "Those kids are trying to take your guns!!!   Send us more money!!!!"
> 
> The trumpanzee are saying "How much money do you want, NRA?"
Click to expand...


You're clueless and redundant....same shit every post. NRA blood cult, Catholic priests, gay marriage is legal.....get some new talking points, anyone reads one of your comments they've read them all


----------



## jon_berzerk

SassyIrishLass said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> one thing that did change was the school system got exposed as a political arm
> 
> and two how dumbed down our kids have gotten
> 
> to be begging to have the government take their rights away
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was a given long ago the public school system was a political arm, they just didn't think we noticed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> now people are noticing
> 
> and my god how scary it is to see the children so brainwashed
> 
> that should set everyone back
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It should set everyone back but it won't the left...to them using children as pawns is as natural as the sun rising each day.
> 
> It's very sad
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The RW Republicans clearly say to the kids of America..."We love NRA money more than we love you."
> 
> The NRA saying "Those kids are trying to take your guns!!!   Send us more money!!!!"
> 
> The trumpanzee are saying "How much money do you want, NRA?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're clueless and redundant....same shit every post. NRA blood cult, Catholic priests, gay marriage is legal.....get some news talking points, anyone reads one of your comments they've read them all
Click to expand...


true 

why even bother to respond to the troll


----------



## Marion Morrison

jon_berzerk said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well they had their tantrum and got 17 minutes of free time....anything change?
> 
> Nope didn't think so. Like we told you it wouldn't
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> one thing that did change was the school system got exposed as a political arm
> 
> and two how dumbed down our kids have gotten
> 
> to be begging to have the government take their rights away
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was a given long ago the public school system was a political arm, they just didn't think we noticed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> now people are noticing
> 
> and my god how scary it is to see the children so brainwashed
> 
> that should set everyone back
Click to expand...




SassyIrishLass said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> one thing that did change was the school system got exposed as a political arm
> 
> and two how dumbed down our kids have gotten
> 
> to be begging to have the government take their rights away
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was a given long ago the public school system was a political arm, they just didn't think we noticed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> now people are noticing
> 
> and my god how scary it is to see the children so brainwashed
> 
> that should set everyone back
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It should set everyone back but it won't the left...to them using children as pawns is as natural as the sun rising each day.
> 
> It's very sad
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> normal people who are offended by actions like this  have probably already left the party
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Looks like some parents are calling schools out....
> 
> *Parents Argue School District’s Decision to Allow Student Walkout Breaks Law*
> 
> A group of parents from New Milford, Connecticut has hired an attorney to articulate their concerns about the decision by their school district to allow students to participate in the national student walkout held Wednesday to advocate for gun control.
> 
> In an email sent to Breitbart News, the parents – who wish to remain anonymous – argue the student walkout might appear to be a fairly innocuous First Amendment event to honor the students killed in the Parkland, Florida, shooting and to advocate for gun control.
> 
> However, the parents add, the decision involves issues concerning “adherence to law and policy, the manipulation of minors, the misuse of tax dollars, and indoctrination and political activism during school hours.”
> 
> Parents Argue School District’s Decision to Allow Student Walkout Breaks Law | Breitbart
Click to expand...


I knew it would backfire somehow! 

It awakened more parents to the school indoctrination! Woohoo!


----------



## Not2BSubjugated

Witchit said:


> Nope. Activists. That would be the complete opposite of T&P.



LMFAO!  Yeah, prayers are just empty sentiment, which accomplishes nothing.

Everybody knows that results require more than just sentiment.  Results require your sentiment to be written out in sharpie on a medium sized sheet of poster board.  Results require that you take that poster board and walk around the city while waving it.  Results demand that you chant at the same time!

Prayers are when you just kneel and quietly whisper your sentiments, but when you put them on placards and march around while chanting them, that's COMPLETELY different!  The opposite, even!


----------



## Skull Pilot

nat4900 said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, it's a tea set.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For gun moron, nuts, these types of threads gives them a chance to show off just how "informed" they are about guns.....As if an AR-15 hurt those kids a bit less because it wasn't really an assault weapon.
> 
> Such is the fucked up mentality of right wing idiots.
Click to expand...

No it's you morons who think an AR 15 is more deadly than any other rifle of the same caliber just because it has parts made from black plastic


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

SassyIrishLass said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> one thing that did change was the school system got exposed as a political arm
> 
> and two how dumbed down our kids have gotten
> 
> to be begging to have the government take their rights away
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was a given long ago the public school system was a political arm, they just didn't think we noticed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> now people are noticing
> 
> and my god how scary it is to see the children so brainwashed
> 
> that should set everyone back
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It should set everyone back but it won't the left...to them using children as pawns is as natural as the sun rising each day.
> 
> It's very sad
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The RW Republicans clearly say to the kids of America..."We love NRA money more than we love you."
> 
> The NRA saying "Those kids are trying to take your guns!!!   Send us more money!!!!"
> 
> The trumpanzee are saying "How much money do you want, NRA?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're clueless and redundant....same shit every post. NRA blood cult, Catholic priests, gay marriage is legal.....get some news talking points, anyone reads one of your comments they've read them all
Click to expand...

I put most of the libs on ignore and watch your response to them.  With liberalism, it is always, the same old shit, just a different time...


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

Not2BSubjugated said:


> Witchit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. Activists. That would be the complete opposite of T&P.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LMFAO!  Yeah, prayers are just empty sentiment, which accomplishes nothing.
> 
> Everybody knows that results require more than just sentiment.  Results require your sentiment to be written out in sharpie on a medium sized sheet of poster board.  Results require that you take that poster board and walk around the city while waving it.  Results demand that you chant at the same time!
> 
> Prayers are when you just kneel and quietly whisper your sentiments, but when you put them on placards and march around while chanting them, that's COMPLETELY different!  The opposite, even!
Click to expand...

When prayer was allowed in school, and not banned because it might offend someone, schools shootings weren't even though of.  What changed?


----------



## williepete

Marion Morrison said:


> I knew it would backfire somehow



Yep. Tearing down the American flag is a sure way to sway patriotic Americans over to your position. Americans who lost fellow servicemen under that flag. Great way to advocate stripping law abiding citizens of a right.





_Nashville police say students jumped on a police car and tore down a flag during a walkout at Antioch High School. Screenshot from Facebook_

Read more here: Walkout was meant to be peaceful. But these students tore down flag, jumped on cop car, Tennessee police say


----------



## Not2BSubjugated

andaronjim said:


> Not2BSubjugated said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Witchit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. Activists. That would be the complete opposite of T&P.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LMFAO!  Yeah, prayers are just empty sentiment, which accomplishes nothing.
> 
> Everybody knows that results require more than just sentiment.  Results require your sentiment to be written out in sharpie on a medium sized sheet of poster board.  Results require that you take that poster board and walk around the city while waving it.  Results demand that you chant at the same time!
> 
> Prayers are when you just kneel and quietly whisper your sentiments, but when you put them on placards and march around while chanting them, that's COMPLETELY different!  The opposite, even!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When prayer was allowed in school, and not banned because it might offend someone, schools shootings weren't even though of.  What changed?
Click to expand...


I would've disagreed when I was younger, but I think that religious decline actually plays a fairly significant role, here.  When one believes that there is some greater meaning and significance to the suffering that is existence, one is less likely to respond to that suffering with an unmitigated desire to see the world burn.  Plus, fear of supernatural punishment in the hereafter is probably also a pretty good deterrent, assuming you can make it stick.

I think our helicopter parent, Doctor Spock culture is a huge part of it, though.  As a culture, we've gotten into the habit of coddling children and teaching them that all of their thoughts and feelings are totally valid.  You get a young boy into the habit of having their emotional wants fed on demand, and that shit's guaranteed to go bad when they hit those teenage/young adult years when their hormones are going ape shit and you've suddenly packed a bunch of adult muscle and testosterone into a creature who's accustomed to the idea that the world's supposed to give into their strong feelings.  We're manufacturing little King Joffrey's.

The low-t epidemic that's hit the west is probably a blessing in disguise, considering its timing.  It seems like we've got the most over-indulged generation whose ever existed currently reaching maturity.  If they had the same testosterone levels as their grandfathers, the rate of sexual assault would probably be north of 50 percent.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

Not2BSubjugated said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not2BSubjugated said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Witchit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. Activists. That would be the complete opposite of T&P.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LMFAO!  Yeah, prayers are just empty sentiment, which accomplishes nothing.
> 
> Everybody knows that results require more than just sentiment.  Results require your sentiment to be written out in sharpie on a medium sized sheet of poster board.  Results require that you take that poster board and walk around the city while waving it.  Results demand that you chant at the same time!
> 
> Prayers are when you just kneel and quietly whisper your sentiments, but when you put them on placards and march around while chanting them, that's COMPLETELY different!  The opposite, even!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When prayer was allowed in school, and not banned because it might offend someone, schools shootings weren't even though of.  What changed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would've disagreed when I was younger, but I think that religious decline actually plays a fairly significant role, here.  When one believes that there is some greater meaning and significance to the suffering that is existence, one is less likely to respond to that suffering with an unmitigated desire to see the world burn.  Plus, fear of supernatural punishment in the hereafter is probably also a pretty good deterrent, assuming you can make it stick.
> 
> I think our helicopter parent, Doctor Spock culture is a huge part of it, though.  As a culture, we've gotten into the habit of coddling children and teaching them that all of their thoughts and feelings are totally valid.  You get a young boy into the habit of having their emotional wants fed on demand, and that shit's guaranteed to go bad when they hit those teenage/young adult years when their hormones are going ape shit and you've suddenly packed a bunch of adult muscle and testosterone into a creature who's accustomed to the idea that the world's supposed to give into their strong feelings.  We're manufacturing little King Joffrey's.
> 
> The low-t epidemic that's hit the west is probably a blessing in disguise, considering its timing.  It seems like we've got the most over-indulged generation whose ever existed currently reaching maturity.  If they had the same testosterone levels as their grandfathers, the rate of sexual assault would probably be north of 50 percent.
Click to expand...




> The low-t epidemic that's hit the west is probably a blessing in disguise, considering its timing.


 Back in the day when REAL men with 100% Testosterone went on a school shooting spree?  It is the pansy ass metro, boys that are going off the reservation and showing no respect for life.  Why is that?

This guy would die to protect women and children from harm.............This guy would allow 17 children to die in a school............


----------



## ChrisL

Something needs to be done about the liberal influence in our school system.  I can only imagine what these teachers say about the NRA, our 2nd amendment right, and the people in our country who cherish ALL of our rights equally.  It is a sad and terrible state of affairs when we have marches of people begging the government to take their rights from them because of the actions of a lunatic.


----------



## ChrisL

It is just crazy.  I almost feel as if teachers are just an arm of the democrat party.  The values being taught in schools are definitely NOT bipartisan nowadays.


----------



## nat4900

ChrisL said:


> It is just crazy. I almost feel as if teachers are just an arm of the democrat party. The values being taught in schools are definitely NOT bipartisan nowadays.



Go take a nap.......How many of those "liberal" teachers were murdered in FL and CT???


----------



## ChrisL

My cousin teaches 4th grade English and she is a conservative.  So there is hope of balancing this equation so our kids don't just get one side of the story.


----------



## ChrisL

Think about how awful it is that a government funded school system is teaching our children liberal values, teaching children that their own rights are harmful to them . . . all because of a lunatic.  They are teaching these children that they should rely on government.  This is the antithesis of what our country stands for and was built on.


----------



## ChrisL

"We are the government.  We are here to help you."    Lol.


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Mikeoxenormous

ChrisL said:


> It is just crazy.  I almost feel as if teachers are just an arm of the democrat party.  The values being taught in schools are definitely NOT bipartisan nowadays.





> I almost feel as if teachers are just an arm of the democrat party.


 Not all teachers, but the teacher's unions sure are an arm of the Marxist party.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

andaronjim said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AsianTrumpSupporter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so glad I finished with all of my schooling before libtards took over everything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't want people exercising their right to protest, now would we?
> 
> The US Bill of Rights as seen by the right.
> 
> First Amendment
> 
> Don't say anything about taking my guns away, don't protest my guns, and don't mention my religion either.
> 
> Second Amendment
> 
> Guns, guns, guns, guns, guns, guns, guns, guns shall not be infringed to me or my buddies, other fuckers we don't care about.
> 
> Third Amendment
> 
> Keep away from my house bitch, I've got guns.
> 
> Fourth Amendment
> 
> I have the right to be secure in my guns, and no warrants shall be made to take my guns, bitches.
> 
> Fifth Amendment
> 
> No person shall be arrested for using their gun unless they're a criminal, and I'm not a criminal no matter how many laws I break.
> 
> Sixth Amendment
> 
> I have the right to not be tried for using my guns.
> 
> Seventh Amendment
> 
> See the Sixth Amendment, guns, guns, guns.
> 
> Eighth Amendment
> 
> Taking my guns away is the only cruel and unusual punishment not allowed.
> 
> Ninth Amendment
> 
> Even if all the other Amendments don't make you think you can take my guns away, this one means you can't take my fucking guns away. Fuck you.
> 
> Tenth Amendment
> 
> You can amend any of these Amendments, except the ones about guns, now fuck off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, we pay taxes so young people can go and protest instead of staying in school and not be indoctrinated with liberal propaganda.
Click to expand...



yeah really,indeed. Yeah  lets pay taxes so we can go to school and here propaganda that we elect our presidents and put them in office,that this is a free country,that there is a difference in the two parties,that the government is there to serve the people or here is the best one,that oswald was the lone assassin of JFK and was killed by a magic bullet.


----------



## Picaro

Democratic Party members using Federal and state public employees to organize partisan political rallies, using Federal and state tax monies again. These RICO felony violations keep piling up against the treasonous traitors and gangsters.


----------



## Picaro

rightwinger said:


> Witchit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Watch: Students Put Pencils Down, Walk Out in Gun Protests
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thousands of students across the D.C. area staged walkouts Wednesday to protest gun violence, one month after the deadly shooting inside a high school in Parkland, Florida.
> 
> Police cruisers escorted hundreds of students from Montgomery Blair High School as they marched through Silver Spring, Maryland, carrying signs that said "Protect Children, Not Guns" and "Our Blood, Your Hands."
> 
> The walkout is one of the first of many in the region.
> 
> The first large-scale, coordinated national demonstration is planned for 10 a.m. Wednesday, when organizers of the Women's March called for a 17-minute walkout -- with one minute for each of the 17 students and staff members killed in Florida. Many organizers and participants are using the #enough hashtag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thousands of Students Are Walking Out of School in Nationwide Protests. Here’s Why
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 1969 Supreme Court ruling on the case _Tinker v. Des Moines Independent Community School District_ makes it clear that students don’t “shed their constitutional rights to freedom of speech or expression at the schoolhouse gate.” But that does come with some caveats and complications.
> 
> 
> First, it only applies to public schools. “This is because public schools are run by the government and private schools aren’t, and the First Amendment only controls what the government can and can’t do,” the ACLU explains on its “Know Your Rights” page. Students at private schools can be stopped from participating in protests like the #Enough National School walkout, and students should consult with their teachers and school administrators and know what the policies are regarding protests or absences.
> Second, free speech in schools extends “as long as you don’t disrupt the functioning of the school or violate the school’s content-neutral policies,” the ACLU explains, and what is “disruptive” is contextual. If deemed disruptive, “schools can stop students from participating,” according to CNN.
> Third, you can be punished for participating — not over what you are protesting, but for being absent from class. “The exact punishment you could face will vary by your state, school district, and school,” the ACLU explains. “Find out more by reading the policies of your school and school district. If you’re planning to miss a class or two, look at the policy for unexcused absences.” If planned ahead with parents, students may be able to be signed out of a class by a parent.
> Finally, schools are mandated to be guardians to their students. “Schools stand in what’s known as loco parentis, so we don’t simply release our students into the ether,” Francisco Negron, the Chief Legal Officer at the National School Boards Association, told NPR. Negron issued guidance to schools ahead of the walkouts. “Chief among our recommendations is that to the extent possible, school districts should plan ahead and engage your students, parents, and stakeholders,” the checklist reads. Teachers also have a complex position when it comes to protesting; they can often protest on their own time, but not during class time, according to CNN.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Next nationwide protest is March 24th, and I will be attending that one.
> 
> March for our Lives
> 
> Parkland student: My generation won't stand for this (Opinion) - CNN
> 
> Activists Lay Thousands of Shoes Outside U.S. Capitol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Activists placed thousands of pairs of shoes on the lawn outside the Capitol in Washington, D.C. Tuesday to memorialize children killed by gun violence.
> 
> The demonstration was planned by international advocacy group Avaaz to represent the number of children killed by guns since the Sandy Hook Elementary School shooting in 2012, CBS News reports.
> 
> The demonstration was based on research by the American Academy of Pediatrics that found that 1,300 children die from gun shot wounds in the U.S. annually, or about three daily. Thus the display featured 7,000 pairs of shoes.
> 
> The protestors assembled the empty shoes on the southeast lawn from 8:30 a.m. to 2 p.m. in an effort to push Congress for gun reform.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 182517
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Reminds me of the Vietnam walkouts
Click to expand...


Yes, dumb idiotic Burb Brats haven't gone away since then, they're just even more stupid and brainwashed by commie scum, that's all.


----------



## Tilly

Not2BSubjugated said:


> Witchit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. Activists. That would be the complete opposite of T&P.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LMFAO!  Yeah, prayers are just empty sentiment, which accomplishes nothing.
> 
> Everybody knows that results require more than just sentiment.  Results require your sentiment to be written out in sharpie on a medium sized sheet of poster board.  Results require that you take that poster board and walk around the city while waving it.  Results demand that you chant at the same time!
> 
> Prayers are when you just kneel and quietly whisper your sentiments, but when you put them on placards and march around while chanting them, that's COMPLETELY different!  The opposite, even!
Click to expand...

 funny how the prayers and kumbaya stuff is viewed by the left as an adequate response when the perps are islamic Terrorists.


----------



## featherlite

kaz said:


> featherlite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> featherlite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> featherlite said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad you arent a teacher. These shootings are directly effecting students. Id be more worried if they were turning a blind eye to this ongoing mess.
> *The right to join with fellow citizens in protest or peaceful assembly is critical to a functioning democracy and at the core of the First Amendment.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You think school is for staging protests?  Actually, their own time is for that.  Another reason our schools have such shitty return for all the good money we sink into them.
> 
> School is for learning.  Weekends, evenings, do whatever the hell you want.  When your homework is done.
> 
> So if they were staging a pro-NRA or a pro-wall demonstration, you'd be for that too, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If these students werent the ones getting shot while learning, Id probably agree with you.
> A pro NRA ( you baffoons think the NRA needs a demonstration lol) or a pro wall ?    I would accept their right to demonstrate.
> 
> Im just glad many  gun owners dont agree with you all here.
> 
> Turn the schools into mini prisons
> shut those snowflakes up and wish for a van to run over them
> keep the "gun free zone" farce in the forefront
> Dont deal with the people who should not have access.
> Students have no rights beyond what we let them have
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh please, cut the crap.  It's you who deny teachers and administrators trained in gun safety with CC permits the ability to defend themselves and their students and rely on the government who was outside directing traffic and waiting for the bullets to stop.
> 
> When reality backs up your rhetoric, then you can argue a point.
> 
> Featherbrain:  Let's make guns illegal in schools, then pretend criminals can't get them!  You know, like we made drugs illegal and now no one can get them!!!!
> 
> The NRA wasn't responsible for any deaths in Florida.  Your stupid plan was responsible for most of the 17 since statistically based on CC rates in Florida, there were roughly 15 teachers and administrators who had CC permits and no gun.  What good is a gun if you're not allowed to have it when you're being shot at?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never said the NRA was responsible, I was laughing at the thought of them needing support from their minnions.
> I'm also not against having a couple well trained armed school personel. I am against not regulating weapons and denying dangerous people from owning them. The right has one track /my way or the highway thinking and its f'ed up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, so you admit you are a "minion" of the ACLU, NAACP, NOW and unions?  Interesting.
> 
> Personally I just thought special interest groups were there because we have views.  Interesting how you think that special interests groups are only there so we could be their minions.
> 
> You would never be a hypocrite, so I'm sure this isn't a case where your standard flips on party, is it?
Click to expand...


I want nothing to do with the groups you mentioned above, sorry.
Were all hypocrits to some degree. I dont know if it always was, but party loyalty and all the crap that goes with it, is just a waste of time.


----------



## featherlite

kaz said:


> featherlite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nat4900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Protests should be outside school. One weekend protest doesn't make up for any number of weekday protests in school
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BEST civic lesson those kids could ever have........(careful, those kids willl be voting soon......lol)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nah, t hey'd be better served taking actual civics lessons rather than this stupid shit or learning about my two mommies and putting condoms on cucumbers.  That's how we end up with the likes of, well, you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A better civics lesson for leftist children would be to teach them how we run elections in this country and the Constitutional way to amend the Constitution.  Federal powers like immigration control would be another good thing to teach leftist children.  Gun rights.  They have a shit load they're not learning in civics now.
> 
> Learning to be leftist stooges manipulated and used by their parents can wait until later
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We should also include how our elections are rigged and how both parties have a huge stake in manipulating the American people. The first step should probably be to free them from this right /left lock in step merry go round.
> 
> I agree, Immigration does need an over haul.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Our elections are rigged?  So you're calling Obama a stupid ass wipe?  He has a personal message here just for you to tell you that you're wrong.
> 
> 
> And again, I said I do NOT want politics in the schools.  Not mine, and not yours as you advocate yet again here
Click to expand...


Obama sounds intelligent and genuine as usual.  But yes ( everything Ive read and listened to)leads me to think the system is rigged and not in our favor.


----------



## Esmeralda

WillHaftawaite said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AsianTrumpSupporter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so glad I finished with all of my schooling before libtards took over everything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't want people exercising their right to protest, now would we?
> 
> The US Bill of Rights as seen by the right.
> 
> First Amendment
> 
> Don't say anything about taking my guns away, don't protest my guns, and don't mention my religion either.
> 
> Second Amendment
> 
> Guns, guns, guns, guns, guns, guns, guns, guns shall not be infringed to me or my buddies, other fuckers we don't care about.
> 
> Third Amendment
> 
> Keep away from my house bitch, I've got guns.
> 
> Fourth Amendment
> 
> I have the right to be secure in my guns, and no warrants shall be made to take my guns, bitches.
> 
> Fifth Amendment
> 
> No person shall be arrested for using their gun unless they're a criminal, and I'm not a criminal no matter how many laws I break.
> 
> Sixth Amendment
> 
> I have the right to not be tried for using my guns.
> 
> Seventh Amendment
> 
> See the Sixth Amendment, guns, guns, guns.
> 
> Eighth Amendment
> 
> Taking my guns away is the only cruel and unusual punishment not allowed.
> 
> Ninth Amendment
> 
> Even if all the other Amendments don't make you think you can take my guns away, this one means you can't take my fucking guns away. Fuck you.
> 
> Tenth Amendment
> 
> You can amend any of these Amendments, except the ones about guns, now fuck off.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

I pretty much can't understand the position of the pro-gun people regarding having some kind of rational and effective gun control.  It's beyond  understanding that people want to allow these mass shootings to go on and on.  But one of the things most mind boggling about their position is that they find the deaths of all these innocents, many of them children, laughable. How can anyone laugh about this?


----------



## ChrisL

Esmeralda said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AsianTrumpSupporter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so glad I finished with all of my schooling before libtards took over everything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't want people exercising their right to protest, now would we?
> 
> The US Bill of Rights as seen by the right.
> 
> First Amendment
> 
> Don't say anything about taking my guns away, don't protest my guns, and don't mention my religion either.
> 
> Second Amendment
> 
> Guns, guns, guns, guns, guns, guns, guns, guns shall not be infringed to me or my buddies, other fuckers we don't care about.
> 
> Third Amendment
> 
> Keep away from my house bitch, I've got guns.
> 
> Fourth Amendment
> 
> I have the right to be secure in my guns, and no warrants shall be made to take my guns, bitches.
> 
> Fifth Amendment
> 
> No person shall be arrested for using their gun unless they're a criminal, and I'm not a criminal no matter how many laws I break.
> 
> Sixth Amendment
> 
> I have the right to not be tried for using my guns.
> 
> Seventh Amendment
> 
> See the Sixth Amendment, guns, guns, guns.
> 
> Eighth Amendment
> 
> Taking my guns away is the only cruel and unusual punishment not allowed.
> 
> Ninth Amendment
> 
> Even if all the other Amendments don't make you think you can take my guns away, this one means you can't take my fucking guns away. Fuck you.
> 
> Tenth Amendment
> 
> You can amend any of these Amendments, except the ones about guns, now fuck off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I pretty much can't understand the position of the pro-gun people regarding having some kind of rational and effective gun control.  It's beyond  understanding the people want to allow these mass shootings to go on and on.  But one of the things most mind boggling about their position is that they find the deaths of all these innocents, many of them children, laughable. How can anyone laugh about this?
Click to expand...


Gun control laws don't work on criminals or murderers.  Announcing that you have disarmed people just makes the job easier for the lunatics and criminals.  That is common sense.


----------



## Marion Morrison

ChrisL said:


> Think about how awful it is that a government funded school system is teaching our children liberal values, teaching children that their own rights are harmful to them . . . all because of a lunatic.  *They are teaching these children that they should rely on government. * This is the antithesis of what our country stands for and was built on.



The government that wholly failed them and was responsible for the last shooting.


----------



## bodecea

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> The NRA should organize a walkout now.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree! Then we can lock the doors behind you fools.
Click to expand...

Certainly would be a wonderful opportunity.


----------



## ChrisL

bodecea said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> The NRA should organize a walkout now.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree! Then we can lock the doors behind you fools.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Certainly would be a wonderful opportunity.
Click to expand...


A wonderful opportunity to negate the fearmongering by liberals and to teach kids about the reason why all of our rights matter and are important and why we should never give government control over our rights.


----------



## Hugo Furst

Esmeralda said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AsianTrumpSupporter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so glad I finished with all of my schooling before libtards took over everything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't want people exercising their right to protest, now would we?
> 
> The US Bill of Rights as seen by the right.
> 
> First Amendment
> 
> Don't say anything about taking my guns away, don't protest my guns, and don't mention my religion either.
> 
> Second Amendment
> 
> Guns, guns, guns, guns, guns, guns, guns, guns shall not be infringed to me or my buddies, other fuckers we don't care about.
> 
> Third Amendment
> 
> Keep away from my house bitch, I've got guns.
> 
> Fourth Amendment
> 
> I have the right to be secure in my guns, and no warrants shall be made to take my guns, bitches.
> 
> Fifth Amendment
> 
> No person shall be arrested for using their gun unless they're a criminal, and I'm not a criminal no matter how many laws I break.
> 
> Sixth Amendment
> 
> I have the right to not be tried for using my guns.
> 
> Seventh Amendment
> 
> See the Sixth Amendment, guns, guns, guns.
> 
> Eighth Amendment
> 
> Taking my guns away is the only cruel and unusual punishment not allowed.
> 
> Ninth Amendment
> 
> Even if all the other Amendments don't make you think you can take my guns away, this one means you can't take my fucking guns away. Fuck you.
> 
> Tenth Amendment
> 
> You can amend any of these Amendments, except the ones about guns, now fuck off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I pretty much can't understand the position of the pro-gun people regarding having some kind of rational and effective gun control.  It's beyond  understanding that people want to allow these mass shootings to go on and on.  But one of the things most mind boggling about their position is that they find the deaths of all these innocents, many of them children, laughable. How can anyone laugh about this?
Click to expand...


amusing.

you thought I was laughing at the kids?

I was making fun of the fool that added owning guns to ALL 10 Amendments.


----------



## ChrisL

Also, a wonderful opportunity to teach kids that laws are fine and good, but they only affect the law abiding segment of our population.  Unfortunately, in reality world, there are always going to be lunatics and criminals who ignore laws and do whatever they want, including murder.  Leaving us unarmed does not stop them from being criminals and murderers.


----------



## ChrisL

WillHaftawaite said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AsianTrumpSupporter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so glad I finished with all of my schooling before libtards took over everything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't want people exercising their right to protest, now would we?
> 
> The US Bill of Rights as seen by the right.
> 
> First Amendment
> 
> Don't say anything about taking my guns away, don't protest my guns, and don't mention my religion either.
> 
> Second Amendment
> 
> Guns, guns, guns, guns, guns, guns, guns, guns shall not be infringed to me or my buddies, other fuckers we don't care about.
> 
> Third Amendment
> 
> Keep away from my house bitch, I've got guns.
> 
> Fourth Amendment
> 
> I have the right to be secure in my guns, and no warrants shall be made to take my guns, bitches.
> 
> Fifth Amendment
> 
> No person shall be arrested for using their gun unless they're a criminal, and I'm not a criminal no matter how many laws I break.
> 
> Sixth Amendment
> 
> I have the right to not be tried for using my guns.
> 
> Seventh Amendment
> 
> See the Sixth Amendment, guns, guns, guns.
> 
> Eighth Amendment
> 
> Taking my guns away is the only cruel and unusual punishment not allowed.
> 
> Ninth Amendment
> 
> Even if all the other Amendments don't make you think you can take my guns away, this one means you can't take my fucking guns away. Fuck you.
> 
> Tenth Amendment
> 
> You can amend any of these Amendments, except the ones about guns, now fuck off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I pretty much can't understand the position of the pro-gun people regarding having some kind of rational and effective gun control.  It's beyond  understanding that people want to allow these mass shootings to go on and on.  But one of the things most mind boggling about their position is that they find the deaths of all these innocents, many of them children, laughable. How can anyone laugh about this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> amusing.
> 
> you thought I was laughing at the kids?
> 
> I was making fun of the fool that added owning guns to ALL 10 Amendments.
Click to expand...


I'm sure she knew this.  This is a well known very dishonest liberal "debate tactic" that they seem to think is clever for some reason.


----------



## Esmeralda

Marion Morrison said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Think about how awful it is that a government funded school system is teaching our children liberal values, teaching children that their own rights are harmful to them . . . all because of a lunatic.  *They are teaching these children that they should rely on government. * This is the antithesis of what our country stands for and was built on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The government that wholly failed them and was responsible for the last shooting.
Click to expand...

The kid with a semi-automatic military style assault weapon was responsible for the shooting: no one else.


----------



## Esmeralda

WillHaftawaite said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AsianTrumpSupporter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so glad I finished with all of my schooling before libtards took over everything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't want people exercising their right to protest, now would we?
> 
> The US Bill of Rights as seen by the right.
> 
> First Amendment
> 
> Don't say anything about taking my guns away, don't protest my guns, and don't mention my religion either.
> 
> Second Amendment
> 
> Guns, guns, guns, guns, guns, guns, guns, guns shall not be infringed to me or my buddies, other fuckers we don't care about.
> 
> Third Amendment
> 
> Keep away from my house bitch, I've got guns.
> 
> Fourth Amendment
> 
> I have the right to be secure in my guns, and no warrants shall be made to take my guns, bitches.
> 
> Fifth Amendment
> 
> No person shall be arrested for using their gun unless they're a criminal, and I'm not a criminal no matter how many laws I break.
> 
> Sixth Amendment
> 
> I have the right to not be tried for using my guns.
> 
> Seventh Amendment
> 
> See the Sixth Amendment, guns, guns, guns.
> 
> Eighth Amendment
> 
> Taking my guns away is the only cruel and unusual punishment not allowed.
> 
> Ninth Amendment
> 
> Even if all the other Amendments don't make you think you can take my guns away, this one means you can't take my fucking guns away. Fuck you.
> 
> Tenth Amendment
> 
> You can amend any of these Amendments, except the ones about guns, now fuck off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I pretty much can't understand the position of the pro-gun people regarding having some kind of rational and effective gun control.  It's beyond  understanding that people want to allow these mass shootings to go on and on.  But one of the things most mind boggling about their position is that they find the deaths of all these innocents, many of them children, laughable. How can anyone laugh about this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> amusing.
> 
> you thought I was laughing at the kids?
> 
> I was making fun of the fool that added owning guns to ALL 10 Amendments.
Click to expand...

I could see what you were making fun of.


----------



## bodecea

SassyIrishLass said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> one thing that did change was the school system got exposed as a political arm
> 
> and two how dumbed down our kids have gotten
> 
> to be begging to have the government take their rights away
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was a given long ago the public school system was a political arm, they just didn't think we noticed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> now people are noticing
> 
> and my god how scary it is to see the children so brainwashed
> 
> that should set everyone back
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It should set everyone back but it won't the left...to them using children as pawns is as natural as the sun rising each day.
> 
> It's very sad
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The RW Republicans clearly say to the kids of America..."We love NRA money more than we love you."
> 
> The NRA saying "Those kids are trying to take your guns!!!   Send us more money!!!!"
> 
> The trumpanzee are saying "How much money do you want, NRA?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're clueless and redundant....same shit every post. NRA blood cult, Catholic priests, gay marriage is legal.....get some new talking points, anyone reads one of your comments they've read them all
Click to expand...

I am so sorry that you are being forced to read and to respond to my posts.   I guess I have more power to control you than I originally thought.


----------



## Hugo Furst

Esmeralda said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AsianTrumpSupporter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so glad I finished with all of my schooling before libtards took over everything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't want people exercising their right to protest, now would we?
> 
> The US Bill of Rights as seen by the right.
> 
> First Amendment
> 
> Don't say anything about taking my guns away, don't protest my guns, and don't mention my religion either.
> 
> Second Amendment
> 
> Guns, guns, guns, guns, guns, guns, guns, guns shall not be infringed to me or my buddies, other fuckers we don't care about.
> 
> Third Amendment
> 
> Keep away from my house bitch, I've got guns.
> 
> Fourth Amendment
> 
> I have the right to be secure in my guns, and no warrants shall be made to take my guns, bitches.
> 
> Fifth Amendment
> 
> No person shall be arrested for using their gun unless they're a criminal, and I'm not a criminal no matter how many laws I break.
> 
> Sixth Amendment
> 
> I have the right to not be tried for using my guns.
> 
> Seventh Amendment
> 
> See the Sixth Amendment, guns, guns, guns.
> 
> Eighth Amendment
> 
> Taking my guns away is the only cruel and unusual punishment not allowed.
> 
> Ninth Amendment
> 
> Even if all the other Amendments don't make you think you can take my guns away, this one means you can't take my fucking guns away. Fuck you.
> 
> Tenth Amendment
> 
> You can amend any of these Amendments, except the ones about guns, now fuck off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I pretty much can't understand the position of the pro-gun people regarding having some kind of rational and effective gun control.  It's beyond  understanding that people want to allow these mass shootings to go on and on.  But one of the things most mind boggling about their position is that they find the deaths of all these innocents, many of them children, laughable. How can anyone laugh about this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> amusing.
> 
> you thought I was laughing at the kids?
> 
> I was making fun of the fool that added owning guns to ALL 10 Amendments.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I could see what you were making fun of.
Click to expand...



and you still posted what you did?

tsk tsk


----------



## Marion Morrison

Esmeralda said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Think about how awful it is that a government funded school system is teaching our children liberal values, teaching children that their own rights are harmful to them . . . all because of a lunatic.  *They are teaching these children that they should rely on government. * This is the antithesis of what our country stands for and was built on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The government that wholly failed them and was responsible for the last shooting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The kid with a semi-automatic military style assault weapon was responsible for the shooting: no one else.
Click to expand...


What type of military-style assault weapon is like what the kid used?


----------



## bodecea

andaronjim said:


> Not2BSubjugated said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Witchit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. Activists. That would be the complete opposite of T&P.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LMFAO!  Yeah, prayers are just empty sentiment, which accomplishes nothing.
> 
> Everybody knows that results require more than just sentiment.  Results require your sentiment to be written out in sharpie on a medium sized sheet of poster board.  Results require that you take that poster board and walk around the city while waving it.  Results demand that you chant at the same time!
> 
> Prayers are when you just kneel and quietly whisper your sentiments, but when you put them on placards and march around while chanting them, that's COMPLETELY different!  The opposite, even!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When prayer was allowed in school, and not banned because it might offend someone, schools shootings weren't even though of.  What changed?
Click to expand...

Thoughts & Prayers.....we should get a cute Thoughts & Prayers design on kids' backpacks they take to school....that's bound to help.


----------



## bodecea

Tilly said:


> Not2BSubjugated said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Witchit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. Activists. That would be the complete opposite of T&P.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LMFAO!  Yeah, prayers are just empty sentiment, which accomplishes nothing.
> 
> Everybody knows that results require more than just sentiment.  Results require your sentiment to be written out in sharpie on a medium sized sheet of poster board.  Results require that you take that poster board and walk around the city while waving it.  Results demand that you chant at the same time!
> 
> Prayers are when you just kneel and quietly whisper your sentiments, but when you put them on placards and march around while chanting them, that's COMPLETELY different!  The opposite, even!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> funny how the prayers and kumbaya stuff is viewed by the left as an adequate response when the perps are islamic Terrorists.
Click to expand...

Examples?  Was it just prayers and kumbaya stuff after 9/11?


----------



## bodecea

Esmeralda said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AsianTrumpSupporter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so glad I finished with all of my schooling before libtards took over everything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't want people exercising their right to protest, now would we?
> 
> The US Bill of Rights as seen by the right.
> 
> First Amendment
> 
> Don't say anything about taking my guns away, don't protest my guns, and don't mention my religion either.
> 
> Second Amendment
> 
> Guns, guns, guns, guns, guns, guns, guns, guns shall not be infringed to me or my buddies, other fuckers we don't care about.
> 
> Third Amendment
> 
> Keep away from my house bitch, I've got guns.
> 
> Fourth Amendment
> 
> I have the right to be secure in my guns, and no warrants shall be made to take my guns, bitches.
> 
> Fifth Amendment
> 
> No person shall be arrested for using their gun unless they're a criminal, and I'm not a criminal no matter how many laws I break.
> 
> Sixth Amendment
> 
> I have the right to not be tried for using my guns.
> 
> Seventh Amendment
> 
> See the Sixth Amendment, guns, guns, guns.
> 
> Eighth Amendment
> 
> Taking my guns away is the only cruel and unusual punishment not allowed.
> 
> Ninth Amendment
> 
> Even if all the other Amendments don't make you think you can take my guns away, this one means you can't take my fucking guns away. Fuck you.
> 
> Tenth Amendment
> 
> You can amend any of these Amendments, except the ones about guns, now fuck off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I pretty much can't understand the position of the pro-gun people regarding having some kind of rational and effective gun control.  It's beyond  understanding that people want to allow these mass shootings to go on and on.  But one of the things most mind boggling about their position is that they find the deaths of all these innocents, many of them children, laughable. How can anyone laugh about this?
Click to expand...

Because of the money the NRA and gun manufacturers make off of these shootings.


----------



## bodecea

Marion Morrison said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Think about how awful it is that a government funded school system is teaching our children liberal values, teaching children that their own rights are harmful to them . . . all because of a lunatic.  *They are teaching these children that they should rely on government. * This is the antithesis of what our country stands for and was built on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The government that wholly failed them and was responsible for the last shooting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The kid with a semi-automatic military style assault weapon was responsible for the shooting: no one else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What type of military-style assault weapon is like what the kid used?
Click to expand...

A sandwich knife.


----------



## kaz

featherlite said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> featherlite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> featherlite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> You think school is for staging protests?  Actually, their own time is for that.  Another reason our schools have such shitty return for all the good money we sink into them.
> 
> School is for learning.  Weekends, evenings, do whatever the hell you want.  When your homework is done.
> 
> So if they were staging a pro-NRA or a pro-wall demonstration, you'd be for that too, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If these students werent the ones getting shot while learning, Id probably agree with you.
> A pro NRA ( you baffoons think the NRA needs a demonstration lol) or a pro wall ?    I would accept their right to demonstrate.
> 
> Im just glad many  gun owners dont agree with you all here.
> 
> Turn the schools into mini prisons
> shut those snowflakes up and wish for a van to run over them
> keep the "gun free zone" farce in the forefront
> Dont deal with the people who should not have access.
> Students have no rights beyond what we let them have
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh please, cut the crap.  It's you who deny teachers and administrators trained in gun safety with CC permits the ability to defend themselves and their students and rely on the government who was outside directing traffic and waiting for the bullets to stop.
> 
> When reality backs up your rhetoric, then you can argue a point.
> 
> Featherbrain:  Let's make guns illegal in schools, then pretend criminals can't get them!  You know, like we made drugs illegal and now no one can get them!!!!
> 
> The NRA wasn't responsible for any deaths in Florida.  Your stupid plan was responsible for most of the 17 since statistically based on CC rates in Florida, there were roughly 15 teachers and administrators who had CC permits and no gun.  What good is a gun if you're not allowed to have it when you're being shot at?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never said the NRA was responsible, I was laughing at the thought of them needing support from their minnions.
> I'm also not against having a couple well trained armed school personel. I am against not regulating weapons and denying dangerous people from owning them. The right has one track /my way or the highway thinking and its f'ed up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, so you admit you are a "minion" of the ACLU, NAACP, NOW and unions?  Interesting.
> 
> Personally I just thought special interest groups were there because we have views.  Interesting how you think that special interests groups are only there so we could be their minions.
> 
> You would never be a hypocrite, so I'm sure this isn't a case where your standard flips on party, is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I want nothing to do with the groups you mentioned above, sorry.
> Were all hypocrits to some degree. I dont know if it always was, but party loyalty and all the crap that goes with it, is just a waste of time.
Click to expand...


Yet they aren't worth mentioning, just right wing groups are worth bringing up.

The lame partisan crap is ridiculous.  The NRA is supported by many of us and they advocate our views. That somehow leftist groups are representing the views of leftists while right wingers are somehow controlled by right wing groups is just the hack hyper-partisan that you are


----------



## kaz

featherlite said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> featherlite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nat4900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> BEST civic lesson those kids could ever have........(careful, those kids willl be voting soon......lol)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, t hey'd be better served taking actual civics lessons rather than this stupid shit or learning about my two mommies and putting condoms on cucumbers.  That's how we end up with the likes of, well, you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A better civics lesson for leftist children would be to teach them how we run elections in this country and the Constitutional way to amend the Constitution.  Federal powers like immigration control would be another good thing to teach leftist children.  Gun rights.  They have a shit load they're not learning in civics now.
> 
> Learning to be leftist stooges manipulated and used by their parents can wait until later
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We should also include how our elections are rigged and how both parties have a huge stake in manipulating the American people. The first step should probably be to free them from this right /left lock in step merry go round.
> 
> I agree, Immigration does need an over haul.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Our elections are rigged?  So you're calling Obama a stupid ass wipe?  He has a personal message here just for you to tell you that you're wrong.
> 
> 
> And again, I said I do NOT want politics in the schools.  Not mine, and not yours as you advocate yet again here
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obama sounds intelligent and genuine as usual.  But yes ( everything Ive read and listened to)leads me to think the system is rigged and not in our favor.
Click to expand...


Well, Obama says you're full of shit.  You're a drooling imbecile who doesn't know what you're talking about.

And you're another hyper partisan leftist who believes intelligence is agreeing on every issue with you


----------



## Wry Catcher

Marion Morrison said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Think about how awful it is that a government funded school system is teaching our children liberal values, teaching children that their own rights are harmful to them . . . all because of a lunatic.  *They are teaching these children that they should rely on government. * This is the antithesis of what our country stands for and was built on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The government that wholly failed them and was responsible for the last shooting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The kid with a semi-automatic military style assault weapon was responsible for the shooting: no one else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What type of military-style assault weapon is like what the kid used?
Click to expand...


What's your point?  Any gun made to kill a large amount of people as quickly as possible is a "military-style weapon".  It can be used as an assault weapon or a defensive weapon; in a civilized society the two most practical defensive weapons are hand guns and shotguns.

Only paranoids, drug dealers and armed robbers believe they need to have a "military-style weapon".  But maybe Mary has some other reason for needing to kill lots of people in a very short time.


----------



## kaz

Wry Catcher said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Think about how awful it is that a government funded school system is teaching our children liberal values, teaching children that their own rights are harmful to them . . . all because of a lunatic.  *They are teaching these children that they should rely on government. * This is the antithesis of what our country stands for and was built on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The government that wholly failed them and was responsible for the last shooting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The kid with a semi-automatic military style assault weapon was responsible for the shooting: no one else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What type of military-style assault weapon is like what the kid used?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's your point?  Any gun made to kill a large amount of people as quickly as possible is a "military-style weapon".  It can be used as an assault weapon or a defensive weapon; in a civilized society the two most practical defensive weapons are hand guns and shotguns.
> 
> Only paranoids, drug dealers and armed robbers believe they need to have a "military-style weapon".  But maybe Mary has some other reason for needing to kill lots of people in a very short time.
Click to expand...


What difference does it make what gun you use if the government is going to just come and direct traffic until you're done?  You have all the time you need


----------



## featherlite

kaz said:


> featherlite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> featherlite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> featherlite said:
> 
> 
> 
> If these students werent the ones getting shot while learning, Id probably agree with you.
> A pro NRA ( you baffoons think the NRA needs a demonstration lol) or a pro wall ?    I would accept their right to demonstrate.
> 
> Im just glad many  gun owners dont agree with you all here.
> 
> Turn the schools into mini prisons
> shut those snowflakes up and wish for a van to run over them
> keep the "gun free zone" farce in the forefront
> Dont deal with the people who should not have access.
> Students have no rights beyond what we let them have
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh please, cut the crap.  It's you who deny teachers and administrators trained in gun safety with CC permits the ability to defend themselves and their students and rely on the government who was outside directing traffic and waiting for the bullets to stop.
> 
> When reality backs up your rhetoric, then you can argue a point.
> 
> Featherbrain:  Let's make guns illegal in schools, then pretend criminals can't get them!  You know, like we made drugs illegal and now no one can get them!!!!
> 
> The NRA wasn't responsible for any deaths in Florida.  Your stupid plan was responsible for most of the 17 since statistically based on CC rates in Florida, there were roughly 15 teachers and administrators who had CC permits and no gun.  What good is a gun if you're not allowed to have it when you're being shot at?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never said the NRA was responsible, I was laughing at the thought of them needing support from their minnions.
> I'm also not against having a couple well trained armed school personel. I am against not regulating weapons and denying dangerous people from owning them. The right has one track /my way or the highway thinking and its f'ed up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, so you admit you are a "minion" of the ACLU, NAACP, NOW and unions?  Interesting.
> 
> Personally I just thought special interest groups were there because we have views.  Interesting how you think that special interests groups are only there so we could be their minions.
> 
> You would never be a hypocrite, so I'm sure this isn't a case where your standard flips on party, is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I want nothing to do with the groups you mentioned above, sorry.
> Were all hypocrits to some degree. I dont know if it always was, but party loyalty and all the crap that goes with it, is just a waste of time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet they aren't worth mentioning, just right wing groups are worth bringing up.
> 
> The lame partisan crap is ridiculous.  The NRA is supported by many of us and they advocate our views. That somehow leftist groups are representing the views of leftists while right wingers are somehow controlled by right wing groups is just the hack hyper-partisan that you are
Click to expand...


Twist it however you like. These incidents happen over and over and over again. A few competent armed staff  members is probably a good idea, along with some new gun regulations. If you arent a criminal or potential shooter...you need not worry.
If your fear gov taking guns out of citizens hands altogether? well get your complacent butt out there and do something.


----------



## kaz

featherlite said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> featherlite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> featherlite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh please, cut the crap.  It's you who deny teachers and administrators trained in gun safety with CC permits the ability to defend themselves and their students and rely on the government who was outside directing traffic and waiting for the bullets to stop.
> 
> When reality backs up your rhetoric, then you can argue a point.
> 
> Featherbrain:  Let's make guns illegal in schools, then pretend criminals can't get them!  You know, like we made drugs illegal and now no one can get them!!!!
> 
> The NRA wasn't responsible for any deaths in Florida.  Your stupid plan was responsible for most of the 17 since statistically based on CC rates in Florida, there were roughly 15 teachers and administrators who had CC permits and no gun.  What good is a gun if you're not allowed to have it when you're being shot at?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never said the NRA was responsible, I was laughing at the thought of them needing support from their minnions.
> I'm also not against having a couple well trained armed school personel. I am against not regulating weapons and denying dangerous people from owning them. The right has one track /my way or the highway thinking and its f'ed up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, so you admit you are a "minion" of the ACLU, NAACP, NOW and unions?  Interesting.
> 
> Personally I just thought special interest groups were there because we have views.  Interesting how you think that special interests groups are only there so we could be their minions.
> 
> You would never be a hypocrite, so I'm sure this isn't a case where your standard flips on party, is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I want nothing to do with the groups you mentioned above, sorry.
> Were all hypocrits to some degree. I dont know if it always was, but party loyalty and all the crap that goes with it, is just a waste of time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet they aren't worth mentioning, just right wing groups are worth bringing up.
> 
> The lame partisan crap is ridiculous.  The NRA is supported by many of us and they advocate our views. That somehow leftist groups are representing the views of leftists while right wingers are somehow controlled by right wing groups is just the hack hyper-partisan that you are
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Twist it however you like. These incidents happen over and over and over again. A few competent armed staff  members is probably a good idea, along with some new gun regulations. If you arent a criminal or potential shooter...you need not worry.
> If your fear gov taking guns out of citizens hands altogether? well get your complacent butt out there and do something.
Click to expand...


What new gun regulations are you proposing and why do you believe they will be effective?

I'll answer first.  I would institute complete background checks.  Then I would arrest the people who fail them.  That ... is the only real way to stop determined shooters, get them off the street.

If we're not going to arrest them, no deal.  All it is then is an impediment to honest citizens.

Laws banning particular guns are stupid and don't work.

That you conceded we should allow some CCs on school does give you credibility with me.  That we should pretend we live in the 50s is a non-starter.  And particularly humorous since leftists lecture us all the time that we need to stop pretending we live in the past


----------



## Marion Morrison

bodecea said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Think about how awful it is that a government funded school system is teaching our children liberal values, teaching children that their own rights are harmful to them . . . all because of a lunatic.  *They are teaching these children that they should rely on government. * This is the antithesis of what our country stands for and was built on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The government that wholly failed them and was responsible for the last shooting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The kid with a semi-automatic military style assault weapon was responsible for the shooting: no one else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What type of military-style assault weapon is like what the kid used?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A sandwich knife.
Click to expand...


IOW, you have no clue, alleged Chair-Force veteran.










































My apologies to the real Air-Force people.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Wry Catcher said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Think about how awful it is that a government funded school system is teaching our children liberal values, teaching children that their own rights are harmful to them . . . all because of a lunatic.  *They are teaching these children that they should rely on government. * This is the antithesis of what our country stands for and was built on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The government that wholly failed them and was responsible for the last shooting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The kid with a semi-automatic military style assault weapon was responsible for the shooting: no one else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What type of military-style assault weapon is like what the kid used?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's your point?  Any gun made to kill a large amount of people as quickly as possible is a "military-style weapon".  It can be used as an assault weapon or a defensive weapon; in a civilized society the two most practical defensive weapons are hand guns and shotguns.
> 
> Only paranoids, drug dealers and armed robbers believe they need to have a "military-style weapon".  But maybe Mary has some other reason for needing to kill lots of people in a very short time.
Click to expand...


Thus claimeth a leftist shill on USMB.  I notice you didn't come up with the correct answer either, faggot. Robbers almost unerringly use handguns. Thus showeth your retardedness. Unlike jillian, you may have the education you claim, but that doesn't mean you have any common sense. What if you need to eradicate Prairie Dogs all day in the back 40? The AR is a perfect weapon for that. Dark night and there's Coyotes around your henhouse moving fast? Also a good use.

Leftist faggots trying to disarm America? Maybe. Is that the part that makes you piss your pants? Too bad, that's what the 2nd amendment is about.

I don't own an AR or have any desire to, but you dorps are ridiculous.

If somebody wants one, they should be able to have one.


----------



## yiostheoy

Witchit said:


> Watch: Students Put Pencils Down, Walk Out in Gun Protests
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thousands of students across the D.C. area staged walkouts Wednesday to protest gun violence, one month after the deadly shooting inside a high school in Parkland, Florida.
> 
> Police cruisers escorted hundreds of students from Montgomery Blair High School as they marched through Silver Spring, Maryland, carrying signs that said "Protect Children, Not Guns" and "Our Blood, Your Hands."
> 
> The walkout is one of the first of many in the region.
> 
> The first large-scale, coordinated national demonstration is planned for 10 a.m. Wednesday, when organizers of the Women's March called for a 17-minute walkout -- with one minute for each of the 17 students and staff members killed in Florida. Many organizers and participants are using the #enough hashtag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thousands of Students Are Walking Out of School in Nationwide Protests. Here’s Why
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 1969 Supreme Court ruling on the case _Tinker v. Des Moines Independent Community School District_ makes it clear that students don’t “shed their constitutional rights to freedom of speech or expression at the schoolhouse gate.” But that does come with some caveats and complications.
> 
> 
> First, it only applies to public schools. “This is because public schools are run by the government and private schools aren’t, and the First Amendment only controls what the government can and can’t do,” the ACLU explains on its “Know Your Rights” page. Students at private schools can be stopped from participating in protests like the #Enough National School walkout, and students should consult with their teachers and school administrators and know what the policies are regarding protests or absences.
> Second, free speech in schools extends “as long as you don’t disrupt the functioning of the school or violate the school’s content-neutral policies,” the ACLU explains, and what is “disruptive” is contextual. If deemed disruptive, “schools can stop students from participating,” according to CNN.
> Third, you can be punished for participating — not over what you are protesting, but for being absent from class. “The exact punishment you could face will vary by your state, school district, and school,” the ACLU explains. “Find out more by reading the policies of your school and school district. If you’re planning to miss a class or two, look at the policy for unexcused absences.” If planned ahead with parents, students may be able to be signed out of a class by a parent.
> Finally, schools are mandated to be guardians to their students. “Schools stand in what’s known as loco parentis, so we don’t simply release our students into the ether,” Francisco Negron, the Chief Legal Officer at the National School Boards Association, told NPR. Negron issued guidance to schools ahead of the walkouts. “Chief among our recommendations is that to the extent possible, school districts should plan ahead and engage your students, parents, and stakeholders,” the checklist reads. Teachers also have a complex position when it comes to protesting; they can often protest on their own time, but not during class time, according to CNN.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Next nationwide protest is March 24th, and I will be attending that one.
> 
> March for our Lives
> 
> Parkland student: My generation won't stand for this (Opinion) - CNN
> 
> Activists Lay Thousands of Shoes Outside U.S. Capitol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Activists placed thousands of pairs of shoes on the lawn outside the Capitol in Washington, D.C. Tuesday to memorialize children killed by gun violence.
> 
> The demonstration was planned by international advocacy group Avaaz to represent the number of children killed by guns since the Sandy Hook Elementary School shooting in 2012, CBS News reports.
> 
> The demonstration was based on research by the American Academy of Pediatrics that found that 1,300 children die from gun shot wounds in the U.S. annually, or about three daily. Thus the display featured 7,000 pairs of shoes.
> 
> The protestors assembled the empty shoes on the southeast lawn from 8:30 a.m. to 2 p.m. in an effort to push Congress for gun reform.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 182517
Click to expand...

The kids THINK they are protesting guns.

They are really protesting NEGLECT.

Their parents have neglected to protect their schools with iron doors and metal detectors and security guards armed with Uzi's.


----------



## yiostheoy

Marion Morrison said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Think about how awful it is that a government funded school system is teaching our children liberal values, teaching children that their own rights are harmful to them . . . all because of a lunatic.  *They are teaching these children that they should rely on government. * This is the antithesis of what our country stands for and was built on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The government that wholly failed them and was responsible for the last shooting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The kid with a semi-automatic military style assault weapon was responsible for the shooting: no one else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What type of military-style assault weapon is like what the kid used?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A sandwich knife.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> IOW, you have no clue, alleged Chair-Force veteran.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My apologies to the real Air-Force people.
Click to expand...


In the USMC we call it the Air Farce.


----------



## Esmeralda

WillHaftawaite said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't want people exercising their right to protest, now would we?
> 
> The US Bill of Rights as seen by the right.
> 
> First Amendment
> 
> Don't say anything about taking my guns away, don't protest my guns, and don't mention my religion either.
> 
> Second Amendment
> 
> Guns, guns, guns, guns, guns, guns, guns, guns shall not be infringed to me or my buddies, other fuckers we don't care about.
> 
> Third Amendment
> 
> Keep away from my house bitch, I've got guns.
> 
> Fourth Amendment
> 
> I have the right to be secure in my guns, and no warrants shall be made to take my guns, bitches.
> 
> Fifth Amendment
> 
> No person shall be arrested for using their gun unless they're a criminal, and I'm not a criminal no matter how many laws I break.
> 
> Sixth Amendment
> 
> I have the right to not be tried for using my guns.
> 
> Seventh Amendment
> 
> See the Sixth Amendment, guns, guns, guns.
> 
> Eighth Amendment
> 
> Taking my guns away is the only cruel and unusual punishment not allowed.
> 
> Ninth Amendment
> 
> Even if all the other Amendments don't make you think you can take my guns away, this one means you can't take my fucking guns away. Fuck you.
> 
> Tenth Amendment
> 
> You can amend any of these Amendments, except the ones about guns, now fuck off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I pretty much can't understand the position of the pro-gun people regarding having some kind of rational and effective gun control.  It's beyond  understanding that people want to allow these mass shootings to go on and on.  But one of the things most mind boggling about their position is that they find the deaths of all these innocents, many of them children, laughable. How can anyone laugh about this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> amusing.
> 
> you thought I was laughing at the kids?
> 
> I was making fun of the fool that added owning guns to ALL 10 Amendments.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I could see what you were making fun of.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> and you still posted what you did?
> 
> tsk tsk
Click to expand...

I believe you were making fun of the situation.  Of the kids who are protesting the fact they are being murdered one by one by madmen and the NRA and gunnuts are allowing it, refuse to do anything about it.


----------



## Esmeralda

Marion Morrison said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Think about how awful it is that a government funded school system is teaching our children liberal values, teaching children that their own rights are harmful to them . . . all because of a lunatic.  *They are teaching these children that they should rely on government. * This is the antithesis of what our country stands for and was built on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The government that wholly failed them and was responsible for the last shooting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The kid with a semi-automatic military style assault weapon was responsible for the shooting: no one else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What type of military-style assault weapon is like what the kid used?
Click to expand...

I don't need to be a firearm expert to have an opinion.  You gunnuts think we spend our whole lives obssessing over guns?  No, contrary to folks like you, I have a life.


----------



## Hugo Furst

Esmeralda said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I pretty much can't understand the position of the pro-gun people regarding having some kind of rational and effective gun control.  It's beyond  understanding that people want to allow these mass shootings to go on and on.  But one of the things most mind boggling about their position is that they find the deaths of all these innocents, many of them children, laughable. How can anyone laugh about this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> amusing.
> 
> you thought I was laughing at the kids?
> 
> I was making fun of the fool that added owning guns to ALL 10 Amendments.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I could see what you were making fun of.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> and you still posted what you did?
> 
> tsk tsk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I believe you were making fun of the situation.  Of the kids who are protesting the fact they are being murdered one by one by madmen and the NRA and gunnuts are allowing it, refuse to do anything about it.
Click to expand...


I believe you need classes in comprehension.


----------



## skye




----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

MaryAnne11 said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Witchit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Witchit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> If a Muslim decided that it would be a good time to get his 72 virgins, and took a truck into the mall and ran over those snowflakes, would the school be responsible for using young children for their propaganda needs?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inflammatory much?
> 
> No young children involved. L2read.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Under 21?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's not young children. These are older teens.Young children would be elementary school age.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those that want to ban young children of 18 -20 years old from having a legal rifle and exercise their 2nd amendment, yet they can go out with liberal propaganda and exercise their 1st amendment...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If a 19 year old with serious problems had not had that gun designed for war, 17 of them would not be dead.
Click to expand...



That gun has as much in common with a gun designed for war as you have in common with a high school diploma.  Neither happened!


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

MaryAnne11 said:


> there4eyeM said:
> 
> 
> 
> The demonstrators are going to learn that the U.S. has a representative government, and they are going to see clearly who is represented. Then, after they see it is not they who are represented, perhaps they will start to demonstrate for a real cause; the end of the two party dictatorship and dominance by vested interests.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then they will begin to vote the asses out that are controlled by the NRA!
> 
> Many of those students will turn 18 this year. All will be 18 by 2020!
> 
> They will not forget their dead friends. That sight will never go away in their lifetimes.
Click to expand...


So, what laws will they pass if they can get liberals elected?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

Skull Pilot said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fugazi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryAnne11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If a 19 year old with serious problems had not had that gun designed for war, 17 of them would not be dead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes
> 
> because guns are the only way for a 19 year old with serious problems to kill mass amounts of people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are correct in that guns are not the only way to kill mass amounts of people.  However, guns tend to be the preferred method of killing in these instances.  That is something that should be looked into.
> Guns seem to be the preferred tool of choice in mass murder, followed by vehicles? I think.  We don't seem to be plagued by Mass Poisoning, Mass Drowning, Mass Vehicular Homicide, Mass Throat Slitting, Mass Head Crushing, Mass Tank Attack, Mass Land Mine Attack,  etc....
> No, it's guns, guns, guns....
> 
> I'm not going to claim to know why guns are overwhelmingly the method of choice for mass murder, but I would like people smarter than me to look into it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> With all those mass murders by guns, they still haven't come close to the preferred method of killing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And...nothing was done after that to prevent future events, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well we didn't ban planes did we?
> 
> You know what would prevent school shootings?
> 
> Locking the fucking doors
Click to expand...


For about the 50th time since the incident occurred, you are being reminded that  the "fucking doors" were locked, you jack ass!


----------



## Skull Pilot

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fugazi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes
> 
> because guns are the only way for a 19 year old with serious problems to kill mass amounts of people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are correct in that guns are not the only way to kill mass amounts of people.  However, guns tend to be the preferred method of killing in these instances.  That is something that should be looked into.
> Guns seem to be the preferred tool of choice in mass murder, followed by vehicles? I think.  We don't seem to be plagued by Mass Poisoning, Mass Drowning, Mass Vehicular Homicide, Mass Throat Slitting, Mass Head Crushing, Mass Tank Attack, Mass Land Mine Attack,  etc....
> No, it's guns, guns, guns....
> 
> I'm not going to claim to know why guns are overwhelmingly the method of choice for mass murder, but I would like people smarter than me to look into it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> With all those mass murders by guns, they still haven't come close to the preferred method of killing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And...nothing was done after that to prevent future events, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well we didn't ban planes did we?
> 
> You know what would prevent school shootings?
> 
> Locking the fucking doors
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For about the 50th time since the incident occurred, you are being reminded that  the "fucking doors" were locked, you jack ass!
Click to expand...

They weren't locked securely if any student can let any one they want onto the school were they

IDIOT


----------



## koshergrl

Esmeralda said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I pretty much can't understand the position of the pro-gun people regarding having some kind of rational and effective gun control.  It's beyond  understanding that people want to allow these mass shootings to go on and on.  But one of the things most mind boggling about their position is that they find the deaths of all these innocents, many of them children, laughable. How can anyone laugh about this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> amusing.
> 
> you thought I was laughing at the kids?
> 
> I was making fun of the fool that added owning guns to ALL 10 Amendments.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I could see what you were making fun of.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> and you still posted what you did?
> 
> tsk tsk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I believe you were making fun of the situation.  Of the kids who are protesting the fact they are being murdered one by one by madmen and the NRA and gunnuts are allowing it, refuse to do anything about it.
Click to expand...


They are being used to rally support for gun grabbing ideologues who think their job as educators is to turn our kids into a commie force. 

Pollak: School Walkout for Gun Control Likely Violated Constitution | Breitbart


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

Skull Pilot said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fugazi said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are correct in that guns are not the only way to kill mass amounts of people.  However, guns tend to be the preferred method of killing in these instances.  That is something that should be looked into.
> Guns seem to be the preferred tool of choice in mass murder, followed by vehicles? I think.  We don't seem to be plagued by Mass Poisoning, Mass Drowning, Mass Vehicular Homicide, Mass Throat Slitting, Mass Head Crushing, Mass Tank Attack, Mass Land Mine Attack,  etc....
> No, it's guns, guns, guns....
> 
> I'm not going to claim to know why guns are overwhelmingly the method of choice for mass murder, but I would like people smarter than me to look into it.
> 
> 
> 
> With all those mass murders by guns, they still haven't come close to the preferred method of killing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And...nothing was done after that to prevent future events, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well we didn't ban planes did we?
> 
> You know what would prevent school shootings?
> 
> Locking the fucking doors
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For about the 50th time since the incident occurred, you are being reminded that  the "fucking doors" were locked, you jack ass!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They weren't locked securely if any student can let any one they want onto the school were they
> 
> IDIOT
Click to expand...


There is no way to do so, and you have been shown the rules and regulations that prevent that from happening.  Why are you so insistent on being a dumbass and spreading it around with your ignorant commentary?

Your comments are akin to some liberal jackass arguing that the gun jumped into Cruz's hands and decided to murder 17 people all on it's own!  Now can you see the level of dumbass you have settled for?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

Esmeralda said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I pretty much can't understand the position of the pro-gun people regarding having some kind of rational and effective gun control.  It's beyond  understanding that people want to allow these mass shootings to go on and on.  But one of the things most mind boggling about their position is that they find the deaths of all these innocents, many of them children, laughable. How can anyone laugh about this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> amusing.
> 
> you thought I was laughing at the kids?
> 
> I was making fun of the fool that added owning guns to ALL 10 Amendments.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I could see what you were making fun of.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> and you still posted what you did?
> 
> tsk tsk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I believe you were making fun of the situation.  Of the kids who are protesting the fact they are being murdered one by one by madmen and the NRA and gunnuts are allowing it, refuse to do anything about it.
Click to expand...


What do you propose we do?  No one is allowing anything except those who created target-rich environments, also known as "gun-free" zones.


----------



## koshergrl

Esmeralda said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I pretty much can't understand the position of the pro-gun people regarding having some kind of rational and effective gun control.  It's beyond  understanding that people want to allow these mass shootings to go on and on.  But one of the things most mind boggling about their position is that they find the deaths of all these innocents, many of them children, laughable. How can anyone laugh about this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> amusing.
> 
> you thought I was laughing at the kids?
> 
> I was making fun of the fool that added owning guns to ALL 10 Amendments.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I could see what you were making fun of.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> and you still posted what you did?
> 
> tsk tsk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I believe you were making fun of the situation.  Of the kids who are protesting the fact they are being murdered one by one by madmen and the NRA and gunnuts are allowing it, refuse to do anything about it.
Click to expand...


How are the NRA and gun nuts "allowing" your protected classes to shoot up schools?

Explain please. 

Cuz it looks to me like the teachers and the left are *allowing* the lunatics that YOU REFUSE TO  LOCK UP, even when they are reported REPEATEDLY to the police and the schools, to shoot our school kids...which you encourage to parade around unprotected outside of the schools at set dates with lots of media coverage. 

Explain to me how that's the NRA and *gun nuts* turning our kids into targets, and refusing to protect them?

As with everything from the left...what she says is the exact opposite of the truth. The truth is the left has created a violent threat to kids in school, they will not allow us to protect the kids in our schools, and now they are parading the kids around outside the schools while advertising that they are there and unarmed.


----------



## bodecea

Marion Morrison said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Think about how awful it is that a government funded school system is teaching our children liberal values, teaching children that their own rights are harmful to them . . . all because of a lunatic.  *They are teaching these children that they should rely on government. * This is the antithesis of what our country stands for and was built on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The government that wholly failed them and was responsible for the last shooting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The kid with a semi-automatic military style assault weapon was responsible for the shooting: no one else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What type of military-style assault weapon is like what the kid used?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A sandwich knife.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> IOW, you have no clue, alleged Chair-Force veteran.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My apologies to the real Air-Force people.
Click to expand...

How insulting for you to say I was in the Air Farce!!!!!


----------



## koshergrl

"...Marcos took advantage of these and other incidents such as ... student protests to create a political atmosphere of crisis and fear that he later used to justify his imposition of martial law."

https://sites.ualberta.ca/~vmitchel/fw8.html

"The violence was instigated primarily by Nazi Party officials and members of the SA (_Sturmabteilungen_: literally Assault Detachments, but commonly known as Storm Troopers) and Hitler Youth.

"In its aftermath, German officials announced that _Kristallnacht _had erupted as a spontaneous outburst of public sentiment in response to the assassination of Ernst vom Rath. Vom Rath was a German embassy official stationed in Paris. Herschel Grynszpan, a 17-year-old Polish Jew, had shot the diplomat on November 7, 1938. A few days earlier, German authorities had expelled thousands of Jews of Polish citizenship living in Germany from the Reich; Grynszpan had received news that his parents, residents in Germany since 1911, were among them."

Kristallnacht

Teachers in our indoctrination centers don't teach the children about those two events, btw. Where students were used to instigate violence, and then used as an excuse to establish martial law.


----------



## frigidweirdo

WillHaftawaite said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AsianTrumpSupporter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so glad I finished with all of my schooling before libtards took over everything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't want people exercising their right to protest, now would we?
> 
> The US Bill of Rights as seen by the right.
> 
> First Amendment
> 
> Don't say anything about taking my guns away, don't protest my guns, and don't mention my religion either.
> 
> Second Amendment
> 
> Guns, guns, guns, guns, guns, guns, guns, guns shall not be infringed to me or my buddies, other fuckers we don't care about.
> 
> Third Amendment
> 
> Keep away from my house bitch, I've got guns.
> 
> Fourth Amendment
> 
> I have the right to be secure in my guns, and no warrants shall be made to take my guns, bitches.
> 
> Fifth Amendment
> 
> No person shall be arrested for using their gun unless they're a criminal, and I'm not a criminal no matter how many laws I break.
> 
> Sixth Amendment
> 
> I have the right to not be tried for using my guns.
> 
> Seventh Amendment
> 
> See the Sixth Amendment, guns, guns, guns.
> 
> Eighth Amendment
> 
> Taking my guns away is the only cruel and unusual punishment not allowed.
> 
> Ninth Amendment
> 
> Even if all the other Amendments don't make you think you can take my guns away, this one means you can't take my fucking guns away. Fuck you.
> 
> Tenth Amendment
> 
> You can amend any of these Amendments, except the ones about guns, now fuck off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I pretty much can't understand the position of the pro-gun people regarding having some kind of rational and effective gun control.  It's beyond  understanding that people want to allow these mass shootings to go on and on.  But one of the things most mind boggling about their position is that they find the deaths of all these innocents, many of them children, laughable. How can anyone laugh about this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> amusing.
> 
> you thought I was laughing at the kids?
> 
> I was making fun of the fool that added owning guns to ALL 10 Amendments.
Click to expand...


That fool would be the NRA supporting people on here.

When talking about the Second Amendment Rights become the most important thing in the world.

When talking about gay marriage rights can take a flying jump. When talking about protesting police brutality rights can take a flying jump, when talking about gun control rights can take a flying jump. When talking about torturing suspects, rights can take a flying jump. 

These people make the Bill of Rights only about guns, everything doesn't really matter to them.


----------



## frigidweirdo

skye said:


>



This has got to be one of the most moronic arguments ever. And it goes around and around like someone thinks they've hit the jackpot in finding a fake banknote.

I went to South Africa. I don't like guns, but if I lived in South Africa, I would get a gun. 

The reason I would get a gun is because I don't like the situation that exists in the country. 

So, in the US, people with armed guards don't feel safe in the US. In the UK, in Germany, in Spain, they wouldn't need these armed guards. 

So, they don't like guns, and they need to have an armed guard when they probably don't want one. And somehow you think this shows your view of guns is good? Er....


----------



## kaz

frigidweirdo said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AsianTrumpSupporter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so glad I finished with all of my schooling before libtards took over everything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't want people exercising their right to protest, now would we?
> 
> The US Bill of Rights as seen by the right.
> 
> First Amendment
> 
> Don't say anything about taking my guns away, don't protest my guns, and don't mention my religion either.
> 
> Second Amendment
> 
> Guns, guns, guns, guns, guns, guns, guns, guns shall not be infringed to me or my buddies, other fuckers we don't care about.
> 
> Third Amendment
> 
> Keep away from my house bitch, I've got guns.
> 
> Fourth Amendment
> 
> I have the right to be secure in my guns, and no warrants shall be made to take my guns, bitches.
> 
> Fifth Amendment
> 
> No person shall be arrested for using their gun unless they're a criminal, and I'm not a criminal no matter how many laws I break.
> 
> Sixth Amendment
> 
> I have the right to not be tried for using my guns.
> 
> Seventh Amendment
> 
> See the Sixth Amendment, guns, guns, guns.
> 
> Eighth Amendment
> 
> Taking my guns away is the only cruel and unusual punishment not allowed.
> 
> Ninth Amendment
> 
> Even if all the other Amendments don't make you think you can take my guns away, this one means you can't take my fucking guns away. Fuck you.
> 
> Tenth Amendment
> 
> You can amend any of these Amendments, except the ones about guns, now fuck off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I pretty much can't understand the position of the pro-gun people regarding having some kind of rational and effective gun control.  It's beyond  understanding that people want to allow these mass shootings to go on and on.  But one of the things most mind boggling about their position is that they find the deaths of all these innocents, many of them children, laughable. How can anyone laugh about this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> amusing.
> 
> you thought I was laughing at the kids?
> 
> I was making fun of the fool that added owning guns to ALL 10 Amendments.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That fool would be the NRA supporting people on here.
> 
> When talking about the Second Amendment Rights become the most important thing in the world.
> 
> When talking about gay marriage rights can take a flying jump. When talking about protesting police brutality rights can take a flying jump, when talking about gun control rights can take a flying jump. When talking about torturing suspects, rights can take a flying jump.
> 
> These people make the Bill of Rights only about guns, everything doesn't really matter to them.
Click to expand...


So your standard is that you believe in one of the Bill of Rights and that is the "most important thing in the world?"  The rest aren't really important to you?  Sure.  It's your standard.

So which one?  Which of the first 10 amendments is the most important thing in the world to you and you don't care about the rest?


----------



## Hugo Furst

frigidweirdo said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AsianTrumpSupporter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so glad I finished with all of my schooling before libtards took over everything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't want people exercising their right to protest, now would we?
> 
> The US Bill of Rights as seen by the right.
> 
> First Amendment
> 
> Don't say anything about taking my guns away, don't protest my guns, and don't mention my religion either.
> 
> Second Amendment
> 
> Guns, guns, guns, guns, guns, guns, guns, guns shall not be infringed to me or my buddies, other fuckers we don't care about.
> 
> Third Amendment
> 
> Keep away from my house bitch, I've got guns.
> 
> Fourth Amendment
> 
> I have the right to be secure in my guns, and no warrants shall be made to take my guns, bitches.
> 
> Fifth Amendment
> 
> No person shall be arrested for using their gun unless they're a criminal, and I'm not a criminal no matter how many laws I break.
> 
> Sixth Amendment
> 
> I have the right to not be tried for using my guns.
> 
> Seventh Amendment
> 
> See the Sixth Amendment, guns, guns, guns.
> 
> Eighth Amendment
> 
> Taking my guns away is the only cruel and unusual punishment not allowed.
> 
> Ninth Amendment
> 
> Even if all the other Amendments don't make you think you can take my guns away, this one means you can't take my fucking guns away. Fuck you.
> 
> Tenth Amendment
> 
> You can amend any of these Amendments, except the ones about guns, now fuck off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I pretty much can't understand the position of the pro-gun people regarding having some kind of rational and effective gun control.  It's beyond  understanding that people want to allow these mass shootings to go on and on.  But one of the things most mind boggling about their position is that they find the deaths of all these innocents, many of them children, laughable. How can anyone laugh about this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> amusing.
> 
> you thought I was laughing at the kids?
> 
> I was making fun of the fool that added owning guns to ALL 10 Amendments.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That fool would be the NRA supporting people on here.
> 
> When talking about the Second Amendment Rights become the most important thing in the world.
> 
> When talking about gay marriage rights can take a flying jump. When talking about protesting police brutality rights can take a flying jump, when talking about gun control rights can take a flying jump. When talking about torturing suspects, rights can take a flying jump.
> 
> These people make the Bill of Rights only about guns, everything doesn't really matter to them.
Click to expand...




frigidweirdo said:


> These people make the Bill of Rights only about guns, everything doesn't really matter to them.


----------



## Not2BSubjugated

bodecea said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not2BSubjugated said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Witchit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. Activists. That would be the complete opposite of T&P.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LMFAO!  Yeah, prayers are just empty sentiment, which accomplishes nothing.
> 
> Everybody knows that results require more than just sentiment.  Results require your sentiment to be written out in sharpie on a medium sized sheet of poster board.  Results require that you take that poster board and walk around the city while waving it.  Results demand that you chant at the same time!
> 
> Prayers are when you just kneel and quietly whisper your sentiments, but when you put them on placards and march around while chanting them, that's COMPLETELY different!  The opposite, even!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> funny how the prayers and kumbaya stuff is viewed by the left as an adequate response when the perps are islamic Terrorists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Examples?  Was it just prayers and kumbaya stuff after 9/11?
Click to expand...


French flags all over Facebook after Nice, anyone?


----------



## Not2BSubjugated

Esmeralda said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Think about how awful it is that a government funded school system is teaching our children liberal values, teaching children that their own rights are harmful to them . . . all because of a lunatic.  *They are teaching these children that they should rely on government. * This is the antithesis of what our country stands for and was built on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The government that wholly failed them and was responsible for the last shooting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The kid with a semi-automatic military style assault weapon was responsible for the shooting: no one else.
Click to expand...


I'm pretty sure the last time our military was issuing semi-automatic rifles to anyone but sharpshooters was in Vietnam, where the M1 Garand, the rifle that was used in WWII and the Korean War, still saw some use.

I get that, to someone like you, being able to use descriptors like "military style" makes your argument -feel- way more impactful, but it's inaccurate and, in reality, makes you look like someone who really isn't qualified to put forth an opinion on this topic.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Not2BSubjugated said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Think about how awful it is that a government funded school system is teaching our children liberal values, teaching children that their own rights are harmful to them . . . all because of a lunatic.  *They are teaching these children that they should rely on government. * This is the antithesis of what our country stands for and was built on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The government that wholly failed them and was responsible for the last shooting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The kid with a semi-automatic military style assault weapon was responsible for the shooting: no one else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure the last time our military was issuing semi-automatic rifles to anyone but sharpshooters was in Vietnam, where the M1 Garand, the rifle that was used in WWII and the Korean War, still saw some use.
> 
> I get that, to someone like you, being able to use descriptors like "military style" makes your argument -feel- way more impactful, but it's inaccurate and, in reality, makes you look like someone who really isn't qualified to put forth an opinion on this topic.
Click to expand...


I don't need no wittle puny bullets, I got an .06.  Safe!


----------



## koshergrl

When they say you don't need an AR 15 you need an AK 47 and a tank.


----------



## frigidweirdo

WillHaftawaite said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't want people exercising their right to protest, now would we?
> 
> The US Bill of Rights as seen by the right.
> 
> First Amendment
> 
> Don't say anything about taking my guns away, don't protest my guns, and don't mention my religion either.
> 
> Second Amendment
> 
> Guns, guns, guns, guns, guns, guns, guns, guns shall not be infringed to me or my buddies, other fuckers we don't care about.
> 
> Third Amendment
> 
> Keep away from my house bitch, I've got guns.
> 
> Fourth Amendment
> 
> I have the right to be secure in my guns, and no warrants shall be made to take my guns, bitches.
> 
> Fifth Amendment
> 
> No person shall be arrested for using their gun unless they're a criminal, and I'm not a criminal no matter how many laws I break.
> 
> Sixth Amendment
> 
> I have the right to not be tried for using my guns.
> 
> Seventh Amendment
> 
> See the Sixth Amendment, guns, guns, guns.
> 
> Eighth Amendment
> 
> Taking my guns away is the only cruel and unusual punishment not allowed.
> 
> Ninth Amendment
> 
> Even if all the other Amendments don't make you think you can take my guns away, this one means you can't take my fucking guns away. Fuck you.
> 
> Tenth Amendment
> 
> You can amend any of these Amendments, except the ones about guns, now fuck off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I pretty much can't understand the position of the pro-gun people regarding having some kind of rational and effective gun control.  It's beyond  understanding that people want to allow these mass shootings to go on and on.  But one of the things most mind boggling about their position is that they find the deaths of all these innocents, many of them children, laughable. How can anyone laugh about this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> amusing.
> 
> you thought I was laughing at the kids?
> 
> I was making fun of the fool that added owning guns to ALL 10 Amendments.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That fool would be the NRA supporting people on here.
> 
> When talking about the Second Amendment Rights become the most important thing in the world.
> 
> When talking about gay marriage rights can take a flying jump. When talking about protesting police brutality rights can take a flying jump, when talking about gun control rights can take a flying jump. When talking about torturing suspects, rights can take a flying jump.
> 
> These people make the Bill of Rights only about guns, everything doesn't really matter to them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> These people make the Bill of Rights only about guns, everything doesn't really matter to them.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Any comment to make?


----------



## Hugo Furst

frigidweirdo said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I pretty much can't understand the position of the pro-gun people regarding having some kind of rational and effective gun control.  It's beyond  understanding that people want to allow these mass shootings to go on and on.  But one of the things most mind boggling about their position is that they find the deaths of all these innocents, many of them children, laughable. How can anyone laugh about this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> amusing.
> 
> you thought I was laughing at the kids?
> 
> I was making fun of the fool that added owning guns to ALL 10 Amendments.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That fool would be the NRA supporting people on here.
> 
> When talking about the Second Amendment Rights become the most important thing in the world.
> 
> When talking about gay marriage rights can take a flying jump. When talking about protesting police brutality rights can take a flying jump, when talking about gun control rights can take a flying jump. When talking about torturing suspects, rights can take a flying jump.
> 
> These people make the Bill of Rights only about guns, everything doesn't really matter to them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> These people make the Bill of Rights only about guns, everything doesn't really matter to them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Any comment to make?
Click to expand...


other than you're allowing guns to rule your mind, and you life, 


no


----------



## Marion Morrison

WillHaftawaite said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> I pretty much can't understand the position of the pro-gun people regarding having some kind of rational and effective gun control.  It's beyond  understanding that people want to allow these mass shootings to go on and on.  But one of the things most mind boggling about their position is that they find the deaths of all these innocents, many of them children, laughable. How can anyone laugh about this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amusing.
> 
> you thought I was laughing at the kids?
> 
> I was making fun of the fool that added owning guns to ALL 10 Amendments.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That fool would be the NRA supporting people on here.
> 
> When talking about the Second Amendment Rights become the most important thing in the world.
> 
> When talking about gay marriage rights can take a flying jump. When talking about protesting police brutality rights can take a flying jump, when talking about gun control rights can take a flying jump. When talking about torturing suspects, rights can take a flying jump.
> 
> These people make the Bill of Rights only about guns, everything doesn't really matter to them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> These people make the Bill of Rights only about guns, everything doesn't really matter to them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Any comment to make?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> other than you're allowing guns to rule your mind, and you life,
> 
> 
> no
Click to expand...


Correction: his desire to ban guns.


----------



## Likkmee

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> I pretty much can't understand the position of the pro-gun people regarding having some kind of rational and effective gun control.  It's beyond  understanding that people want to allow these mass shootings to go on and on.  But one of the things most mind boggling about their position is that they find the deaths of all these innocents, many of them children, laughable. How can anyone laugh about this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amusing.
> 
> you thought I was laughing at the kids?
> 
> I was making fun of the fool that added owning guns to ALL 10 Amendments.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I could see what you were making fun of.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> and you still posted what you did?
> 
> tsk tsk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I believe you were making fun of the situation.  Of the kids who are protesting the fact they are being murdered one by one by madmen and the NRA and gunnuts are allowing it, refuse to do anything about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What do you propose we do?  No one is allowing anything except those who created target-rich environments, also known as "gun-free" zones.
Click to expand...


----------



## frigidweirdo

WillHaftawaite said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> I pretty much can't understand the position of the pro-gun people regarding having some kind of rational and effective gun control.  It's beyond  understanding that people want to allow these mass shootings to go on and on.  But one of the things most mind boggling about their position is that they find the deaths of all these innocents, many of them children, laughable. How can anyone laugh about this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amusing.
> 
> you thought I was laughing at the kids?
> 
> I was making fun of the fool that added owning guns to ALL 10 Amendments.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That fool would be the NRA supporting people on here.
> 
> When talking about the Second Amendment Rights become the most important thing in the world.
> 
> When talking about gay marriage rights can take a flying jump. When talking about protesting police brutality rights can take a flying jump, when talking about gun control rights can take a flying jump. When talking about torturing suspects, rights can take a flying jump.
> 
> These people make the Bill of Rights only about guns, everything doesn't really matter to them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> These people make the Bill of Rights only about guns, everything doesn't really matter to them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Any comment to make?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> other than you're allowing guns to rule your mind, and you life,
> 
> 
> no
Click to expand...


So, you're essentially point to yourself as an example of a waste of time..... 

Another one.


----------



## bodecea

Not2BSubjugated said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not2BSubjugated said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Witchit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. Activists. That would be the complete opposite of T&P.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LMFAO!  Yeah, prayers are just empty sentiment, which accomplishes nothing.
> 
> Everybody knows that results require more than just sentiment.  Results require your sentiment to be written out in sharpie on a medium sized sheet of poster board.  Results require that you take that poster board and walk around the city while waving it.  Results demand that you chant at the same time!
> 
> Prayers are when you just kneel and quietly whisper your sentiments, but when you put them on placards and march around while chanting them, that's COMPLETELY different!  The opposite, even!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> funny how the prayers and kumbaya stuff is viewed by the left as an adequate response when the perps are islamic Terrorists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Examples?  Was it just prayers and kumbaya stuff after 9/11?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> French flags all over Facebook after Nice, anyone?
Click to expand...

We don't live in France....we support what they are going to do about it.....sorry if you cannot see that.


----------



## bodecea

koshergrl said:


> View attachment 182908
> 
> When they say you don't need an AR 15 you need an AK 47 and a tank.


And as we can see....no one profits MORE from mass shootings than the NRA and gun manufacturers....the NRA peddles fear and memberships to their blood cult and the gun manufacturers make $$$ off that peddled fear.


----------



## Hugo Furst

frigidweirdo said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> amusing.
> 
> you thought I was laughing at the kids?
> 
> I was making fun of the fool that added owning guns to ALL 10 Amendments.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That fool would be the NRA supporting people on here.
> 
> When talking about the Second Amendment Rights become the most important thing in the world.
> 
> When talking about gay marriage rights can take a flying jump. When talking about protesting police brutality rights can take a flying jump, when talking about gun control rights can take a flying jump. When talking about torturing suspects, rights can take a flying jump.
> 
> These people make the Bill of Rights only about guns, everything doesn't really matter to them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> These people make the Bill of Rights only about guns, everything doesn't really matter to them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Any comment to make?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> other than you're allowing guns to rule your mind, and you life,
> 
> 
> no
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, you're essentially point to yourself as an example of a waste of time.....
> 
> Another one.
Click to expand...




frigidweirdo said:


> So, you're essentially point to yourself as an example of a waste of time.....



noooo...

I was pointing at you.

one of your buds lists the entire Bill of Rights with modifications to include guns, and you make the silly assumption that the right is doing it.


----------



## frigidweirdo

WillHaftawaite said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> That fool would be the NRA supporting people on here.
> 
> When talking about the Second Amendment Rights become the most important thing in the world.
> 
> When talking about gay marriage rights can take a flying jump. When talking about protesting police brutality rights can take a flying jump, when talking about gun control rights can take a flying jump. When talking about torturing suspects, rights can take a flying jump.
> 
> These people make the Bill of Rights only about guns, everything doesn't really matter to them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> These people make the Bill of Rights only about guns, everything doesn't really matter to them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Any comment to make?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> other than you're allowing guns to rule your mind, and you life,
> 
> 
> no
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, you're essentially point to yourself as an example of a waste of time.....
> 
> Another one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, you're essentially point to yourself as an example of a waste of time.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> noooo...
> 
> I was pointing at you.
> 
> one of your buds lists the entire Bill of Rights with modifications to include guns, and you make the silly assumption that the right is doing it.
Click to expand...


I see you have no clue what you're talking about either.

Oh, isn't this fun? 

And the worst of it is I can't even put you on ignore. Fun times.


----------



## Hugo Furst

frigidweirdo said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any comment to make?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> other than you're allowing guns to rule your mind, and you life,
> 
> 
> no
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, you're essentially point to yourself as an example of a waste of time.....
> 
> Another one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, you're essentially point to yourself as an example of a waste of time.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> noooo...
> 
> I was pointing at you.
> 
> one of your buds lists the entire Bill of Rights with modifications to include guns, and you make the silly assumption that the right is doing it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I see you have no clue what you're talking about either.
> 
> Oh, isn't this fun?
> 
> And the worst of it is I can't even put you on ignore. Fun times.
Click to expand...


lady, I'm not the one that posted this bullshit.



frigidweirdo said:


> The US Bill of Rights as seen by the right.
> 
> First Amendment
> 
> Don't say anything about taking my guns away, don't protest my guns, and don't mention my religion either.
> 
> Second Amendment
> 
> Guns, guns, guns, guns, guns, guns, guns, guns shall not be infringed to me or my buddies, other fuckers we don't care about.
> 
> Third Amendment
> 
> Keep away from my house bitch, I've got guns.
> 
> Fourth Amendment
> 
> I have the right to be secure in my guns, and no warrants shall be made to take my guns, bitches.
> 
> Fifth Amendment
> 
> No person shall be arrested for using their gun unless they're a criminal, and I'm not a criminal no matter how many laws I break.
> 
> Sixth Amendment
> 
> I have the right to not be tried for using my guns.
> 
> Seventh Amendment
> 
> See the Sixth Amendment, guns, guns, guns.
> 
> Eighth Amendment
> 
> Taking my guns away is the only cruel and unusual punishment not allowed.
> 
> Ninth Amendment
> 
> Even if all the other Amendments don't make you think you can take my guns away, this one means you can't take my fucking guns away. Fuck you.
> 
> Tenth Amendment
> 
> You can amend any of these Amendments, except the ones about guns, now fuck off.



YOU were.

PROVING your fixation.


----------



## Wry Catcher

kaz said:


> featherlite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> featherlite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> featherlite said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never said the NRA was responsible, I was laughing at the thought of them needing support from their minnions.
> I'm also not against having a couple well trained armed school personel. I am against not regulating weapons and denying dangerous people from owning them. The right has one track /my way or the highway thinking and its f'ed up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, so you admit you are a "minion" of the ACLU, NAACP, NOW and unions?  Interesting.
> 
> Personally I just thought special interest groups were there because we have views.  Interesting how you think that special interests groups are only there so we could be their minions.
> 
> You would never be a hypocrite, so I'm sure this isn't a case where your standard flips on party, is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I want nothing to do with the groups you mentioned above, sorry.
> Were all hypocrits to some degree. I dont know if it always was, but party loyalty and all the crap that goes with it, is just a waste of time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet they aren't worth mentioning, just right wing groups are worth bringing up.
> 
> The lame partisan crap is ridiculous.  The NRA is supported by many of us and they advocate our views. That somehow leftist groups are representing the views of leftists while right wingers are somehow controlled by right wing groups is just the hack hyper-partisan that you are
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Twist it however you like. These incidents happen over and over and over again. A few competent armed staff  members is probably a good idea, along with some new gun regulations. If you arent a criminal or potential shooter...you need not worry.
> If your fear gov taking guns out of citizens hands altogether? well get your complacent butt out there and do something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What new gun regulations are you proposing and why do you believe they will be effective?
> 
> I'll answer first.  I would institute complete background checks.  Then I would arrest the people who fail them.  That ... is the only real way to stop determined shooters, get them off the street.
> 
> If we're not going to arrest them, no deal.  All it is then is an impediment to honest citizens.
> 
> Laws banning particular guns are stupid and don't work.
> 
> That you conceded we should allow some CCs on school does give you credibility with me.  That we should pretend we live in the 50s is a non-starter.  And particularly humorous since leftists lecture us all the time that we need to stop pretending we live in the past
Click to expand...


" I would institute complete background checks. Then I would arrest the people who fail them. That ... is the only real way to stop determined shooters, get them off the street."

So, you would take away their liberty for failing a complete background check?  

My unit conducted complete background checks before we offered a conditional offer of employment.  Those who moved too often, had large debts, civil judgments in family court, a very low credit report were considered red flags for a law enforcement officer.

None of which were considered so serious as to take away their liberty.


----------



## kaz

Wry Catcher said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> featherlite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> featherlite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, so you admit you are a "minion" of the ACLU, NAACP, NOW and unions?  Interesting.
> 
> Personally I just thought special interest groups were there because we have views.  Interesting how you think that special interests groups are only there so we could be their minions.
> 
> You would never be a hypocrite, so I'm sure this isn't a case where your standard flips on party, is it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want nothing to do with the groups you mentioned above, sorry.
> Were all hypocrits to some degree. I dont know if it always was, but party loyalty and all the crap that goes with it, is just a waste of time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet they aren't worth mentioning, just right wing groups are worth bringing up.
> 
> The lame partisan crap is ridiculous.  The NRA is supported by many of us and they advocate our views. That somehow leftist groups are representing the views of leftists while right wingers are somehow controlled by right wing groups is just the hack hyper-partisan that you are
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Twist it however you like. These incidents happen over and over and over again. A few competent armed staff  members is probably a good idea, along with some new gun regulations. If you arent a criminal or potential shooter...you need not worry.
> If your fear gov taking guns out of citizens hands altogether? well get your complacent butt out there and do something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What new gun regulations are you proposing and why do you believe they will be effective?
> 
> I'll answer first.  I would institute complete background checks.  Then I would arrest the people who fail them.  That ... is the only real way to stop determined shooters, get them off the street.
> 
> If we're not going to arrest them, no deal.  All it is then is an impediment to honest citizens.
> 
> Laws banning particular guns are stupid and don't work.
> 
> That you conceded we should allow some CCs on school does give you credibility with me.  That we should pretend we live in the 50s is a non-starter.  And particularly humorous since leftists lecture us all the time that we need to stop pretending we live in the past
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> " I would institute complete background checks. Then I would arrest the people who fail them. That ... is the only real way to stop determined shooters, get them off the street."
> 
> So, you would take away their liberty for failing a complete background check?
> 
> My unit conducted complete background checks before we offered a conditional offer of employment.  Those who moved too often, had large debts, civil judgments in family court, a very low credit report were considered red flags for a law enforcement officer.
> 
> None of which were considered so serious as to take away their liberty.
Click to expand...


Are you serious?  You can't possibly be that clueless.

kaz:  Someone who has committed a crime and been convicted of that crime with due process has their gun rights restricted as part of their criminal punishment illegally tries to buy a gun.

Wry Catcher.  So you'd arrest someone who failed a credit check for an employment background check for a private hirer????

What a complete and utter imbecile you are


----------



## Wry Catcher

kaz said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> featherlite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> featherlite said:
> 
> 
> 
> I want nothing to do with the groups you mentioned above, sorry.
> Were all hypocrits to some degree. I dont know if it always was, but party loyalty and all the crap that goes with it, is just a waste of time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yet they aren't worth mentioning, just right wing groups are worth bringing up.
> 
> The lame partisan crap is ridiculous.  The NRA is supported by many of us and they advocate our views. That somehow leftist groups are representing the views of leftists while right wingers are somehow controlled by right wing groups is just the hack hyper-partisan that you are
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Twist it however you like. These incidents happen over and over and over again. A few competent armed staff  members is probably a good idea, along with some new gun regulations. If you arent a criminal or potential shooter...you need not worry.
> If your fear gov taking guns out of citizens hands altogether? well get your complacent butt out there and do something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What new gun regulations are you proposing and why do you believe they will be effective?
> 
> I'll answer first.  I would institute complete background checks.  Then I would arrest the people who fail them.  That ... is the only real way to stop determined shooters, get them off the street.
> 
> If we're not going to arrest them, no deal.  All it is then is an impediment to honest citizens.
> 
> Laws banning particular guns are stupid and don't work.
> 
> That you conceded we should allow some CCs on school does give you credibility with me.  That we should pretend we live in the 50s is a non-starter.  And particularly humorous since leftists lecture us all the time that we need to stop pretending we live in the past
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> " I would institute complete background checks. Then I would arrest the people who fail them. That ... is the only real way to stop determined shooters, get them off the street."
> 
> So, you would take away their liberty for failing a complete background check?
> 
> My unit conducted complete background checks before we offered a conditional offer of employment.  Those who moved too often, had large debts, civil judgments in family court, a very low credit report were considered red flags for a law enforcement officer.
> 
> None of which were considered so serious as to take away their liberty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you serious?  You can't possibly be that clueless.
> 
> kaz:  Someone who has committed a crime and been convicted of that crime with due process has their gun rights restricted as part of their criminal punishment illegally tries to buy a gun.
> 
> Wry Catcher.  So you'd arrest someone who failed a credit check for an employment background check for a private hirer????
> 
> What a complete and utter imbecile you are
Click to expand...


Have someone read to you my response, obviously your reading comprehension is well below average.

Calling me an imbecile is childish, and changing your post is dishonest.  Please get help to comprehend what I wrote, and next time pay some attention to your use of syntax.


----------



## kaz

Wry Catcher said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> featherlite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yet they aren't worth mentioning, just right wing groups are worth bringing up.
> 
> The lame partisan crap is ridiculous.  The NRA is supported by many of us and they advocate our views. That somehow leftist groups are representing the views of leftists while right wingers are somehow controlled by right wing groups is just the hack hyper-partisan that you are
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twist it however you like. These incidents happen over and over and over again. A few competent armed staff  members is probably a good idea, along with some new gun regulations. If you arent a criminal or potential shooter...you need not worry.
> If your fear gov taking guns out of citizens hands altogether? well get your complacent butt out there and do something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What new gun regulations are you proposing and why do you believe they will be effective?
> 
> I'll answer first.  I would institute complete background checks.  Then I would arrest the people who fail them.  That ... is the only real way to stop determined shooters, get them off the street.
> 
> If we're not going to arrest them, no deal.  All it is then is an impediment to honest citizens.
> 
> Laws banning particular guns are stupid and don't work.
> 
> That you conceded we should allow some CCs on school does give you credibility with me.  That we should pretend we live in the 50s is a non-starter.  And particularly humorous since leftists lecture us all the time that we need to stop pretending we live in the past
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> " I would institute complete background checks. Then I would arrest the people who fail them. That ... is the only real way to stop determined shooters, get them off the street."
> 
> So, you would take away their liberty for failing a complete background check?
> 
> My unit conducted complete background checks before we offered a conditional offer of employment.  Those who moved too often, had large debts, civil judgments in family court, a very low credit report were considered red flags for a law enforcement officer.
> 
> None of which were considered so serious as to take away their liberty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you serious?  You can't possibly be that clueless.
> 
> kaz:  Someone who has committed a crime and been convicted of that crime with due process has their gun rights restricted as part of their criminal punishment illegally tries to buy a gun.
> 
> Wry Catcher.  So you'd arrest someone who failed a credit check for an employment background check for a private hirer????
> 
> What a complete and utter imbecile you are
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have someone read to you my response, obviously your reading comprehension is well below average.
> 
> Calling me an imbecile is childish, and changing your post is dishonest.  Please get help to comprehend what I wrote, and next time pay some attention to your use of syntax.
Click to expand...


You compared someone who has had their right to buy a gun removed through due process of law with employment background checks.  What does one have to do with the other?  You were perfectly clear what an imbecile you are.

And as for childish, remember when you started a thread to attack me for my positions and got every position wrong?  What did you say about that.  Oh yeah, nothing.  Now that's childish.

And why do you mean by changing my post?


----------



## frigidweirdo

WillHaftawaite said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any comment to make?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> other than you're allowing guns to rule your mind, and you life,
> 
> 
> no
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, you're essentially point to yourself as an example of a waste of time.....
> 
> Another one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, you're essentially point to yourself as an example of a waste of time.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> noooo...
> 
> I was pointing at you.
> 
> one of your buds lists the entire Bill of Rights with modifications to include guns, and you make the silly assumption that the right is doing it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I see you have no clue what you're talking about either.
> 
> Oh, isn't this fun?
> 
> And the worst of it is I can't even put you on ignore. Fun times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lady, I'm not the one that posted this bullshit.
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> The US Bill of Rights as seen by the right.
> 
> First Amendment
> 
> Don't say anything about taking my guns away, don't protest my guns, and don't mention my religion either.
> 
> Second Amendment
> 
> Guns, guns, guns, guns, guns, guns, guns, guns shall not be infringed to me or my buddies, other fuckers we don't care about.
> 
> Third Amendment
> 
> Keep away from my house bitch, I've got guns.
> 
> Fourth Amendment
> 
> I have the right to be secure in my guns, and no warrants shall be made to take my guns, bitches.
> 
> Fifth Amendment
> 
> No person shall be arrested for using their gun unless they're a criminal, and I'm not a criminal no matter how many laws I break.
> 
> Sixth Amendment
> 
> I have the right to not be tried for using my guns.
> 
> Seventh Amendment
> 
> See the Sixth Amendment, guns, guns, guns.
> 
> Eighth Amendment
> 
> Taking my guns away is the only cruel and unusual punishment not allowed.
> 
> Ninth Amendment
> 
> Even if all the other Amendments don't make you think you can take my guns away, this one means you can't take my fucking guns away. Fuck you.
> 
> Tenth Amendment
> 
> You can amend any of these Amendments, except the ones about guns, now fuck off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> YOU were.
> 
> PROVING your fixation.
Click to expand...


Ah, more bullshit. 

You're going to way of Westwall soon.


----------



## Hugo Furst

frigidweirdo said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> other than you're allowing guns to rule your mind, and you life,
> 
> 
> no
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, you're essentially point to yourself as an example of a waste of time.....
> 
> Another one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, you're essentially point to yourself as an example of a waste of time.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> noooo...
> 
> I was pointing at you.
> 
> one of your buds lists the entire Bill of Rights with modifications to include guns, and you make the silly assumption that the right is doing it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I see you have no clue what you're talking about either.
> 
> Oh, isn't this fun?
> 
> And the worst of it is I can't even put you on ignore. Fun times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lady, I'm not the one that posted this bullshit.
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> The US Bill of Rights as seen by the right.
> 
> First Amendment
> 
> Don't say anything about taking my guns away, don't protest my guns, and don't mention my religion either.
> 
> Second Amendment
> 
> Guns, guns, guns, guns, guns, guns, guns, guns shall not be infringed to me or my buddies, other fuckers we don't care about.
> 
> Third Amendment
> 
> Keep away from my house bitch, I've got guns.
> 
> Fourth Amendment
> 
> I have the right to be secure in my guns, and no warrants shall be made to take my guns, bitches.
> 
> Fifth Amendment
> 
> No person shall be arrested for using their gun unless they're a criminal, and I'm not a criminal no matter how many laws I break.
> 
> Sixth Amendment
> 
> I have the right to not be tried for using my guns.
> 
> Seventh Amendment
> 
> See the Sixth Amendment, guns, guns, guns.
> 
> Eighth Amendment
> 
> Taking my guns away is the only cruel and unusual punishment not allowed.
> 
> Ninth Amendment
> 
> Even if all the other Amendments don't make you think you can take my guns away, this one means you can't take my fucking guns away. Fuck you.
> 
> Tenth Amendment
> 
> You can amend any of these Amendments, except the ones about guns, now fuck off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> YOU were.
> 
> PROVING your fixation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, more bullshit.
> 
> You're going to way of Westwall soon.
Click to expand...



I quoted YOUR bullshit.

post #8 in this thread, as a matter of fact.

(Did westwall go somewhere?)


----------



## frigidweirdo

WillHaftawaite said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, you're essentially point to yourself as an example of a waste of time.....
> 
> Another one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, you're essentially point to yourself as an example of a waste of time.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> noooo...
> 
> I was pointing at you.
> 
> one of your buds lists the entire Bill of Rights with modifications to include guns, and you make the silly assumption that the right is doing it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I see you have no clue what you're talking about either.
> 
> Oh, isn't this fun?
> 
> And the worst of it is I can't even put you on ignore. Fun times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lady, I'm not the one that posted this bullshit.
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> The US Bill of Rights as seen by the right.
> 
> First Amendment
> 
> Don't say anything about taking my guns away, don't protest my guns, and don't mention my religion either.
> 
> Second Amendment
> 
> Guns, guns, guns, guns, guns, guns, guns, guns shall not be infringed to me or my buddies, other fuckers we don't care about.
> 
> Third Amendment
> 
> Keep away from my house bitch, I've got guns.
> 
> Fourth Amendment
> 
> I have the right to be secure in my guns, and no warrants shall be made to take my guns, bitches.
> 
> Fifth Amendment
> 
> No person shall be arrested for using their gun unless they're a criminal, and I'm not a criminal no matter how many laws I break.
> 
> Sixth Amendment
> 
> I have the right to not be tried for using my guns.
> 
> Seventh Amendment
> 
> See the Sixth Amendment, guns, guns, guns.
> 
> Eighth Amendment
> 
> Taking my guns away is the only cruel and unusual punishment not allowed.
> 
> Ninth Amendment
> 
> Even if all the other Amendments don't make you think you can take my guns away, this one means you can't take my fucking guns away. Fuck you.
> 
> Tenth Amendment
> 
> You can amend any of these Amendments, except the ones about guns, now fuck off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> YOU were.
> 
> PROVING your fixation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, more bullshit.
> 
> You're going to way of Westwall soon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I quoted YOUR bullshit.
> 
> post #8 in this thread, as a matter of fact.
> 
> (Did Westwall go somewhere?)
Click to expand...


Fine you don't get it.

But I get the feeling it's not because you don't understand it, but because you don't want to get it.

So what's the point in actually conversing with you? Doesn't seem to be any right now. 

So you might as well go away.


----------



## Hugo Furst

frigidweirdo said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> noooo...
> 
> I was pointing at you.
> 
> one of your buds lists the entire Bill of Rights with modifications to include guns, and you make the silly assumption that the right is doing it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see you have no clue what you're talking about either.
> 
> Oh, isn't this fun?
> 
> And the worst of it is I can't even put you on ignore. Fun times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lady, I'm not the one that posted this bullshit.
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> The US Bill of Rights as seen by the right.
> 
> First Amendment
> 
> Don't say anything about taking my guns away, don't protest my guns, and don't mention my religion either.
> 
> Second Amendment
> 
> Guns, guns, guns, guns, guns, guns, guns, guns shall not be infringed to me or my buddies, other fuckers we don't care about.
> 
> Third Amendment
> 
> Keep away from my house bitch, I've got guns.
> 
> Fourth Amendment
> 
> I have the right to be secure in my guns, and no warrants shall be made to take my guns, bitches.
> 
> Fifth Amendment
> 
> No person shall be arrested for using their gun unless they're a criminal, and I'm not a criminal no matter how many laws I break.
> 
> Sixth Amendment
> 
> I have the right to not be tried for using my guns.
> 
> Seventh Amendment
> 
> See the Sixth Amendment, guns, guns, guns.
> 
> Eighth Amendment
> 
> Taking my guns away is the only cruel and unusual punishment not allowed.
> 
> Ninth Amendment
> 
> Even if all the other Amendments don't make you think you can take my guns away, this one means you can't take my fucking guns away. Fuck you.
> 
> Tenth Amendment
> 
> You can amend any of these Amendments, except the ones about guns, now fuck off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> YOU were.
> 
> PROVING your fixation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, more bullshit.
> 
> You're going to way of Westwall soon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I quoted YOUR bullshit.
> 
> post #8 in this thread, as a matter of fact.
> 
> (Did Westwall go somewhere?)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fine you don't get it.
> 
> But I get the feeling it's not because you don't understand it, but because you don't want to get it.
> 
> So what's the point in actually conversing with you? Doesn't seem to be any right now.
> 
> So you might as well go away.
Click to expand...


Better idea....

YOU go away, and stop making silly posts about things you don't understand


----------



## frigidweirdo

WillHaftawaite said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see you have no clue what you're talking about either.
> 
> Oh, isn't this fun?
> 
> And the worst of it is I can't even put you on ignore. Fun times.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lady, I'm not the one that posted this bullshit.
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> The US Bill of Rights as seen by the right.
> 
> First Amendment
> 
> Don't say anything about taking my guns away, don't protest my guns, and don't mention my religion either.
> 
> Second Amendment
> 
> Guns, guns, guns, guns, guns, guns, guns, guns shall not be infringed to me or my buddies, other fuckers we don't care about.
> 
> Third Amendment
> 
> Keep away from my house bitch, I've got guns.
> 
> Fourth Amendment
> 
> I have the right to be secure in my guns, and no warrants shall be made to take my guns, bitches.
> 
> Fifth Amendment
> 
> No person shall be arrested for using their gun unless they're a criminal, and I'm not a criminal no matter how many laws I break.
> 
> Sixth Amendment
> 
> I have the right to not be tried for using my guns.
> 
> Seventh Amendment
> 
> See the Sixth Amendment, guns, guns, guns.
> 
> Eighth Amendment
> 
> Taking my guns away is the only cruel and unusual punishment not allowed.
> 
> Ninth Amendment
> 
> Even if all the other Amendments don't make you think you can take my guns away, this one means you can't take my fucking guns away. Fuck you.
> 
> Tenth Amendment
> 
> You can amend any of these Amendments, except the ones about guns, now fuck off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> YOU were.
> 
> PROVING your fixation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, more bullshit.
> 
> You're going to way of Westwall soon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I quoted YOUR bullshit.
> 
> post #8 in this thread, as a matter of fact.
> 
> (Did Westwall go somewhere?)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fine you don't get it.
> 
> But I get the feeling it's not because you don't understand it, but because you don't want to get it.
> 
> So what's the point in actually conversing with you? Doesn't seem to be any right now.
> 
> So you might as well go away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Better idea....
> 
> YOU go away, and stop making silly posts about things you don't understand
Click to expand...


This is why I have a problem with being unable to moderators on ignore.


----------



## Hugo Furst

Keep having fun with the 'funny' button...


I enjoy it.

(only need 700 more before I hit 12,000)


----------

